# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Enero 2011 +



## rosonero (1 Ene 2011)

Como mi santa trabaja mañana a primera hora ya hemos acabado la fiesta, así que aprovecho para abrir el primer hilo del año.

A por las plusvalías de 2011 !!!


----------



## Mulder (1 Ene 2011)

Feliz 2011 *p*er*o* vaya marrón que te han co*l*ao con tu muj*e*r


----------



## rosonero (1 Ene 2011)

Que se le va hacer, pero como ambos trabajamos a turnos desde hace años estamos más que acostumbrados.

Aprovecho para recuperar la portada de Expansión que colgó Gotterdamerung en el final del hilo de diciembre 2010 porque es que no tiene desperdicio.

Lo que nos podemos llegar a reír :XX:


----------



## tarrito (1 Ene 2011)

Primera páginaaa!!! :Baile:

Mulder, está ustec enganchao (yo no) ::


----------



## Mulder (1 Ene 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Primera páginaaa!!! :Baile:
> 
> Mulder, está ustec enganchao (yo no) ::



Yo querìa salir un rato pero mi mujer está resfriada, asì que estamos tirados en el sofá viendo la tv y yo con el loliphone


----------



## debianita (1 Ene 2011)

Buenos dias,

pillo sitio. El dinero nunca duerme  estos especulatas.... que dificil es hacer la POLE


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Ene 2011)

pillo sitio malditos especuladores ::


----------



## Lexuss (1 Ene 2011)

Le faltan las estrellas al hilo, le pongo yo las primeras


----------



## Gotterdamerung (1 Ene 2011)

¡ Feliz año nuevo a todos los inversores, especialmente a los que ya no les toman el pelo los bancos y demás agentes financieros !


----------



## EL_LIMITE (1 Ene 2011)

FELIZ 2011, a ver si aprendo un poco más este año y me despluman menos.....


----------



## JMHelsinki (1 Ene 2011)

Desde aquí os saluda un trabajador del sistema financiero.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (1 Ene 2011)

Pillo sitio en otro posible hilo mítico. Feliz año a todos los inversores. Saludos.


----------



## Dolmen (1 Ene 2011)

Pues subo el hilo... para felicitaros yo también.

Que siempre os leo, aunque, salvo agradecimientos aquí y allá, casi nunca escriba.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (2 Ene 2011)

Me llena de orgullo y satisfaccion estar con vosotros y felicitaros el nuevo año en mi nombre y el de toda la familia que os lee.

P.D.: Este es el hilo de ENERO. Ni caso a los hilos de otros meses.


----------



## k-listo (2 Ene 2011)

que las plusvis llenen cada rincon de vuestra casa, dos baños y servicio, garaje y trastero con dos amplias terrazas...gracias a tod@s


----------



## Gotterdamerung (2 Ene 2011)

Obviamente estos de 5 Dias son un órgano de la Banca.


----------



## Abner (2 Ene 2011)

¡¡Feliz 2011!! Es un momento de concordia, amor y paz. ¿No podríamos llevarnos bien entre gacelillas y leoncios? ¡Enseñadnos la pasta jos de fruta!


----------



## pyn (2 Ene 2011)

2011 el año de la capitulación inmobiliaria, la muerte del sistema financiero y el año en el que los usuarios del hilo del ibex35 de burbuja se jubilan gracias a las plusvalías.

Mañana comenzamos!!!!


----------



## rosonero (2 Ene 2011)

Ja ja ja !!! Los de 5 días apuestan por la bolsa y Zapatero justo en titular de encima _alerta de posibles turbulencias financieras_. :XX:

Pd. Recordatorio, 2010 dejó el Ibex en 9859, al borde de entonar la barranquilla o intentar su enésimo rebote.


----------



## Mulder (2 Ene 2011)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Obviamente estos de 5 Dias son un órgano de la Banca.



Los bancos centrales inyectan dinero y lo primero que sube son las materias primas, pero esto genera inflación y las bolsas suben normalmente porque hay expectativas de inflación.

Yo no lo veo tan engañoso.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Ene 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Ja ja ja !!! Los de 5 días apuestan por la bolsa y Zapatero justo en titular de encima _alerta de posibles turbulencias financieras_. :XX:
> 
> Pd. Recordatorio, 2010 dejó el Ibex en 9859, al borde de entonar la barranquilla o intentar su enésimo rebote.



Joder al final se va a cumplir lo que decia mulder en un hilo que titulo " el sentimiento contrario" si ZParo dice que va a ir mal es que va a ir bien.

Me quedo largo ad infinitum 

Todavia macuerdo de cuando vendio el horo ejpañol y se disparo a los pocos dias :XX:

Lo siento Mulder, pero te abandono como indicador de sentimiento contrario, prefiero mil veces a ZaPABOBO ( sin animo de comparar eh , no te me ofendas que entiendo que si te lo tomas en serio es un insulto gravisimo que te comparen a ZP ) :fiufiu:


----------



## aksarben (2 Ene 2011)

¡Feliz año a todos!

A ver qué sorpresas nos depara este año...

¡Guanizado para todos! :baba:


----------



## Nico (3 Ene 2011)

Vaya que vais veloces !! 

Recién regresado de mi festichola de fin de año (que duró dos días) ocupo espacio en el famoso hilo del Ibex !

Espero que sea un año muy dichoso para los "habitues" del hilo -y para los no habitues también-


----------



## Lexuss (3 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Joder al final se va a cumplir lo que decia mulder en un hilo que titulo " el sentimiento contrario" si ZParo dice que va a ir mal es que va a ir bien.
> 
> Me quedo largo ad infinitum
> 
> ...



Y los tags vienen fuertes "veremos el san a 10€ " 

Lo que no dice es en que año... :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

Parece que no vamos a empezar mal 2011....... veo un gap muy favorable para mis largos 

!! gracias ZP !! di siempre lo que pienses , no fallas nunca amigo, solo cambiando el signo tus aciertos son del 100% , ponte derrotista total y entramos en la champion league superando con creces a Alemania, el nuevo imperio ejpañol esta a la vuelta de la esquina 

¿¿¿¿¿ diecisiete miles ??? con las afirmaciones de ZP nos quedamos cortos, a por los treintamiles en este mes :no: , Juanlu preparese


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ene 2011)

> Su solicitud no puede ser atendida porque el mercado de derivados se encuentra desactivado. Por favor, inténtelo de nuevo más tarde o contacte con el Servicio de Atención al cliente.
> 
> Para cualquier duda o sugerencia llámenos al
> 901 100 160 o escriba a la dirección de correo electrónico sac@ahorro.com



Manda narices, qué poca seriedad.


----------



## pyn (3 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Parece que no vamos a empezar mal 2011....... veo un gap muy favorable para mis largos
> 
> !! gracias ZP !! di siempre lo que pienses , no fallas nunca amigo, solo cambiando el signo tus aciertos son del 100% , ponte derrotista total y entramos en la champion league superando con creces a Alemania, el nuevo imperio ejpañol esta a la vuelta de la esquina
> 
> ¿¿¿¿¿ diecisiete miles ??? con las afirmaciones de ZP nos quedamos cortos, a por los treintamiles en este mes :no: , Juanlu preparese




Me parto con tus pronósticos, feliz 2011 zulomaniac. Según lo que vas posteando en este hilo 2010 ha debido de ser un año impresionante a base de miniplusvalías, has debido de tener una rentabilidad acojonante con el ultramegascalping ese que haces ¿no?


----------



## Interesado (3 Ene 2011)

Buenos días y feliz año a todos!

Venga, que volvemos a los 10k y aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Me parto con tus pronósticos, feliz 2011 zulomaniac. Según lo que vas posteando en este hilo 2010 ha debido de ser un año impresionante a base de miniplusvalías, has debido de tener una rentabilidad acojonante con el ultramegascalping ese que haces ¿no?



No me ha ido mal, no, y a veces no eran tan miniplusvalias 



Spoiler



cerrados largos en 9985 con "miniplusvalias de 100 pipotones y abiertos cortos con panico total




jejejjeje, mas 15 pipotones en corto


----------



## Mulder (3 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!

Parece que nuestro querido Murphy-presi es todo un profeta


----------



## mc_toni (3 Ene 2011)

Un observador de vuestras batallas IBEXianas, también pilla sitio y os desea felices plusvis para 2011.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



largo again en 9865



Mulder, ya lo creo que lo es, lo que pasa es que hay que saber interpretarlo, tu haz lo contrario de lo que diga y veras como aciertas siempre.

Por cierto, os voy a tener que dejar, tengo que irme volando a comprar 15 o 20 pisos antes de que me los quiten de las manos jejjeje


----------



## Abner (3 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resérvame uno de 100m2 en Castellana por unos 100k


----------



## Interesado (3 Ene 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Resérvame uno de 100m2 en Castellana por unos 100k



100k latunes!!! :8:

Eso es una salvajada! Querrás decir un*a*s 100k tapas de yogures, ¿no?

A ver si como buenos burbujistas usamos unidades monetarias serias.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ene 2011)

Tres pasitos p'alante durante una hora y dos p'atras en 5 minutos y así toda la mañana....

Los leoncios están optimistas como nuestro bien amado iluminado


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Resérvame uno de 100m2 en Castellana por unos 100k





Interesado dijo:


> 100k latunes!!! :8:
> 
> Eso es una salvajada! Querrás decir un*a*s 100k tapas de yogures, ¿no?
> 
> A ver si como buenos burbujistas usamos unidades monetarias serias.



Lo siento, han llegado tarde, se los he quitado todos de las manos  , bueno que no se diga que no soy solidario, por un 50 % mas estaria dispuesto a venderle uno a cada uno, pero apurense que mañana lo subo :no:


----------



## Interesado (3 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Lo siento, han llegado tarde, se los he quitado todos de las manos  , bueno que no se diga que no soy solidario, por un 50 % mas estaria dispuesto a venderle uno a cada uno, pero apurense que mañana lo subo :no:



:no:

Mucho lo tiene que bajar usted, ya no para que se lo compre, sino para que considere comprar un zulo de esos.

Espero que al menos compre usted pisos en zonas acordes a su nivel de plusvalías, que sino pasa lo que pasa.
El mar negro de Seseña · ELPAÍS.com

:XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



cerrados los largos abiertos en 9865 en 9915 



Suma y sigue 

Hoyga que Seseña es una zona estupenda, casi comparable a la vpo de animosa :no: Imaginese lo que es vivir en un sitio sin apenas vecinos y molestias, disfrutando de un entorno natural donde los arbustos y los hierbajos crecen dia a dia, urbanitas que son ustedes unos urbanitas


----------



## Mulder (3 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Lo siento, han llegado tarde, se los he quitado todos de las manos  , bueno que no se diga que no soy solidario, por un 50 % mas estaria dispuesto a venderle uno a cada uno, pero apurense que mañana lo subo :no:



Marditoh ejpeculadoreh capitalistah, comerciando con latunes cuando el pueblo pasa hambre y necesidah.

Si quieren traficar con pisitoh, haganlo con dinero devaluable, por dioh


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

os presento a la afortunada compradora celebrando eo evento 







Bueno, yo esperando a ver si rompemos la piedra del 9980 / 10.000 o si recorta para entrar again :no:

Y aqui os enseño las plusvis del otro que he vendido :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



corto en 9925 con panico hoygan 



cerrados cortos con + 20 pipones y ahora a esperar un poco


----------



## Catacrack (3 Ene 2011)

¡Feliz año nuevo a todos! Voy a empezar a jugarme los cuartos a ver si por fin este año pegamos el pelotazo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



largo en 9885


----------



## Abner (3 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> ¡Feliz año nuevo a todos! Voy a empezar a jugarme los cuartos a ver si por fin este año pegamos el pelotazo.



Las chatis van incluidas? Póngame 4 para llevar....


----------



## Abner (3 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, es verdad, yo estoy ahorrando ya pa comprar el V8 hot pursuit y hacer batidas de pillaje por allí :XX::XX: 
¡Ay pobrecico mi Pocero, cuánta necesidah estará pasando estas frías navidades!


----------



## JoTaladro (3 Ene 2011)

Hola buenas!
No quisiera molestar demasiado. Existe algún hilo donde se explique un poco la jerga que lleváis (cortos/largos) o que inversiones hacéis o alguna iniciación...?
No seais demasiado crueles...


----------



## mc_toni (3 Ene 2011)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Hola buenas!
> No quisiera molestar demasiado. Existe algún hilo donde se explique un poco la jerga que lleváis (cortos/largos) o que inversiones hacéis o alguna iniciación...?
> No seais demasiado crueles...



FAQ - BurbuWiki

Aqui explica un poco la jerga, aunque estos ejpeculadoreh nos lo ponen dificil


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ene 2011)

Haz un listado de palabras clave y te las traducimos/explicamos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

el amigo Mulder se tomo la molestia 

FAQ - BurbuWiki

leaselo atentamente y pregunte sin rubor  , no se crea que por ser novato sabe usted menos que el resto, que en este hilo al que mas y al que menos le han puesto el ojete como la bandera de Japon en mas de una ocasion :no:

MUY IMPORTANTE : No hacerme ni caso a mi, utilicese solo para divertimento y ocio 

EDITO: ya se me han adelantado, pues eso, no se preocupe que el examen sera sencillo....supongo que ya sabra que es un leoncio y una tierna gacelilla ¿no? pues ya sabe usted el concepto mas importante

ah, otra cosa, exceptuando las comisiones esto es un juego de suma cero, es decir que si usted pierde otro gana, yo mismo por ejemplo, o viceversa. Tiene usted perfecto a llorar y maldecir cuando le desplumen pero no critique ni lo pague con quienes ganan haciendo lo contrario que usted, asi sera usted bien recibido en el hilo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

al turron, supongo que a nadie le ha pasado desapercibido que el 9930 f y el 10.000 c han sido tocados y vuelta atras en varias ocasiones....


....... opiniones :

1.- se va a romper y tenemos rally

2.- En una de estas no sera un simple retroceso y veremos guano perdiendo niveles anteriores.

Mulder apuesta por que rompemos arriba, yo tambien ( solo por el argumento impecable de que ZP se ha puesto pesimista ) .......

Y el resto, ¿piensan quedarse calladitos y cuando pase una de las dos cosas soltar un sonoro :

YALODECIAYO

Venga a mojarse todo el mundo coño, que desde que Pollastre y Market faltan parecemos gacelillas asustadas 

ups, mis largos cambiando de color a verde palido, veamos si pilla intensidad el color o si le damos otra mano de pintura mas tarde.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

Mucha gallinita en este hilo, nadie se moja :cook::cook::cook:

Y yo con el dedito sobre vender para cerrar mis largos o dejarlos subir si procede 

pues procedio cerrar con + 15 pipos, vamos a por mas.... uy perdon fueron + 25 pipos jejejje


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



largo de nuevo en 9885



estas lateralidades sumadas al final suman para doblar al ibex  , y mi broker encantado hoygan :no:


----------



## Abner (3 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> al turron, supongo que a nadie le ha pasado desapercibido que el 9930 f y el 10.000 c han sido tocados y vuelta atras en varias ocasiones....
> 
> 
> ....... opiniones :
> ...




Pues no pide ustec ni ná. 

Mi apuesta, así a volapié dispuesto para megaowned noob. Yo así, a corto-plazo, creo que el nivel a vigilar es sobre 10.200. Si se vuelve a rebotar ahí, me imagino que caeremos con fuerza, si pasa subiremos, pero no creo que lleguemos a 11000 a corto plazo. Pero vamos, el A/D está cayendo, supuestamente y según los manuales que yo manejo, eso puede significar que las manos fuertes están un poco oseznas desde el 21 de diciembre, para mí que hasta que los leoncios no se pongan de nuevo a comprar aquí no hay quien meta una tendencia de subida güena como para romper los 10k y los 10200 con claridad. 

Owned en 1, 2...

Edito: Sí, soy gacelilla acojonada


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

abner :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: no solo por la valentia de mojarte sino por el analisis.

Creo que en esta ultima entrada que he hecho me van a saltar el stop ....aun me quedan un pios de colchon para saltar pero me temo que van a hacer limpieza si quieren subir mas ::

No se si cerrar a pelo la ultima posicion o esperar por si no me saltan el stop , que coño, tengo plusvis y por una entrada mala no pasa nada, aguanto como un campeon :no:

edito: tal como preveia stop saltado :: :: :: ::

Retomamos posis mas abajo a ver si era una limpieza o si me saltan el nuevo stop...de momento me he ahorrado una parte de la bajadita que espero conpemsar con creces con una subidita


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ene 2011)

Llego un poco tarde pero FELIZ AÑO NUEVO A TODOS.

Esto, una pregunta...

¿es este el blog de zuloman o qué? :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Ene 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Llego un poco tarde pero FELIZ AÑO NUEVO A TODOS.
> 
> Esto, una pregunta...
> 
> ¿es este el blog de zuloman o qué? :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:



jejeeeje es que estoy aburrido :o

Mirad como se le quita la comida a los leones de la boca, pecata este tiene que ser de Bilbao o de muy cerca 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w75lnz0f2Zk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w75lnz0f2Zk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Claca (3 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> al turron, supongo que a nadie le ha pasado desapercibido que el 9930 f y el 10.000 c han sido tocados y vuelta atras en varias ocasiones....
> 
> 
> ....... opiniones :
> ...



Sr. Zulo,

Uno viene repitiendo lo mismo desde hace semanas, pero es que de momento todo sigue igual:



Claca dijo:


> Feliz guanidad y tal y eso,
> 
> El peligro de hacer el memo en estos niveles es muy elevado. Tal y como vengo repitiendo, mientras el IBEX no supere con claridad la zona anterior de reflexión, el siguiente movimiento tendencial más probable será bajista confirmando la debilidad mostrada en noviembre, cuando perdió el importante soporte en el entorno de los 9.800. La operativa más conservadora sugería y sugiere venta sobre los 10.200 y esperar acontecimientos en liquidez. No vale la pena permancer comprados a ver "_hasta dónde llega_" teniendo en cuenta la proximidad de resistencias y el mediocre comportamiento del índice.
> 
> ...









Las flechitas no significan absolutamente nada, tan sólo muestran que un tirón para arriba, incluso superior al dibujado, no cambiaría el escenario que planteo. Las encuestas de sentimiento sugieren la formación paulatina de un techo (el pesimismo baja, el optimismo sube y el precio se mantiene más o menos estable), mientras esto siga así, es venta en zona de resistencia y a verlas venir. También el DAX la semana pasada mostró síntomas de deterioro. Normalmente no tendrían demasiada trascendencia, pero estando donde está, hay que contextualizar y lo mejor es ser conservadores no dando segundas oportunidades. Europa cerró en soportes y hoy rebotamos, pero ¿vale la pena entrar? En mi opinión no (entiendo que la mayoría de personas que leen el hilo no operan en el muy corto plazo).

Aunque ahora estemos laterales, el peligro de caer es cada vez más elevado mientras no se superen resistencias, porque se va consolidando una nueva zona de techo. Hay que recordar que antes del rebote originado en los 9.200, el IBEX se pegó una leche de 2.000 puntos tras tres meses de intensa lucha contra los 11.000.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Ene 2011)

Hola... Feliz año a tod@s! 

Esta mañana he estado un poco liado... mirando una casa )




























No es broma... :8:


----------



## debianita (3 Ene 2011)

LCASC :: :ouch: 

Tiene que ver con la paternidad? En mi tambien me aflora el instinto pepito, pero he jurado por mis cortos que no pago más de 1200 eur/m^2 :no: y como no encuentro nada que merezca la pena ... pues a esperar. 

Si hacemos caso de las previsiones de Zulo (se supone que de esto entiende, no como en la bolsa :XX y las ir- (alias ppcc) tienen que venir bajadas majas, como las del Ibex :baba:

En fin, suerte con la operación, seguramente sea la más importante de su vida


----------



## Abner (3 Ene 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Llego un poco tarde pero FELIZ AÑO NUEVO A TODOS.
> 
> Esto, una pregunta...
> 
> ¿es este el blog de zuloman o qué? :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:



Jajajaa, Zuloman rulezzzz pecatarrrr. 

Es el nuevo gurú del intradía.


----------



## Abner (3 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> LCASC :: :ouch:
> 
> Tiene que ver con la paternidad? En mi tambien me aflora el instinto pepito, pero he jurado por mis cortos que no pago más de 1200 eur/m^2 :no: y como no encuentro nada que merezca la pena ... pues a esperar.
> 
> ...



pstt, hoyga joven, podría pasarse por el foro de sistemas de trading, se vou plé? 

¿Conoce alguna implementación de código "abrido" para redes LSTM? ¿Ha progresado algo con sus sistemas?

Thanks.

Voy a ver si me echo una siestecica, aprovechando que estoy de jolideis.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Ene 2011)

Viva el peponismo yanki, el sp volando, el dj salido... el crudo por las nubes... que buena manera de empezar el año.


----------



## Claca (3 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Viva el peponismo yanki, el sp volando, el dj salido... el crudo por las nubes... que buena manera de empezar el año.















GAP espectacular, pero el VIX no lo refleja... Mínimos del VIX coinciden con los del 2007 y los del 2010 :rolleye:
´
El gráfico lo dice todo:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Ene 2011)

continuaremos recogiendo las migas que dejan los leoncios/tiburones en sus festines al mas puro estilo remora.

Que continuen las plusvis queridas gacelillas! Y que este año sea algo mejor que el pasado!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ene 2011)

A los usanos ya se les empieza a ver así


----------



## Mulder (3 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy hemos tenido arrancada de caballo y parada de burro 

Menos mal que el volumen ya empieza a parecer normal.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy hemos tenido arrancada de caballo y parada de burro
> 
> Menos mal que el volumen ya empieza a parecer normal.



pero el burro es de marca!!


----------



## pyn (3 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A los usanos ya se les empieza a ver así



Por ahora +17 puntos y ya estamos en los 1270. Madre mia, los que veían el esepe en 900!!!! y el stoxx en 1500!!!!


----------



## debianita (3 Ene 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Por ahora +17 puntos y ya estamos en los 1270. Madre mia, los que veían el esepe en 900!!!! y el stoxx en 1500!!!!



Tirando de la saca el barbas ... ASIN cualquiera hoyga 8:


----------



## rafaxl (3 Ene 2011)

Vaya gatillazo que ha pegado el ibex... ::. El dow toca los 11k7, bernanke... luchamos por ti.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos vuelto a unos niveles de volumen aceptables lo cual da por concluido el rally navideño que no ha sido tan rally como se anunciaba. Hoy hemos empezado fuertes con una compra de unos 325 contratos al iniciarse la sesión, pero a los 5 minutos han cerrado (o han entrado cortos) con un tercio de las posiciones, a pesar de ello hacia las 11 hemos vuelto a tener otra compra con el mismo números de contratos que se habían cerrado o estaban cortos y nos hemos quedado en piloto automático.

Poco antes de las 13 han empezado a vender ya en serio y a las 15:30 nos han dado la puntilla vendedora, aunque el saldo no ha llegado a estar negativo, a partir de entonces la sesión solo la han movido operaciones pequeñas, pero sin dirección determinada, compras y ventas al tun tun.

En subasta han comprado y bastante.

En resumen, salimos del lateral rally navideño y vemos que cuando se sube se mete volumen pero cuando se baja se hace con operaciones pequeñas y parece que sin convicción aunque arrastren precios a la baja. Para mañana esperan gap alcista, está claro que en el tito Ben si que confían


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> En resumen, salimos del lateral rally navideño y vemos que cuando se sube se mete volumen pero cuando se baja se hace con operaciones pequeñas y parece que sin convicción aunque arrastren precios a la baja. Para mañana esperan gap alcista, está claro que en el tito Ben si que confían




yo también confio... :S




por cierto... hoy me he embolsado el suculento dividendo de bankinter... )


Saludos )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> LCASC :: :ouch:
> 
> Tiene que ver con la paternidad? En mi tambien me aflora el instinto pepito, pero he jurado por mis cortos que no pago más de 1200 eur/m^2 :no: y como no encuentro nada que merezca la pena ... pues a esperar.
> 
> ...



Hola debianita, es una señora casa, 400m2 con 2500m2 de parcela... Es para el pequeñín... ::

Por ahora solo estamos "informándonos"... en cuanto Zulo tire el chupinazo todo el hilo a comprar... )


----------



## Catacrack (3 Ene 2011)

Yo ya tengo en mis manos el libro de Borja Mateo ahora solo me hace falta tiempo y ganas para leerlo.


----------



## aksarben (3 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> ¡Feliz año nuevo a todos! Voy a empezar a jugarme los cuartos a ver si por fin este año pegamos el pelotazo.



Un hombre valiente, no sólo pronuncia la palabra prohibida, sino que pone fotos :8:

[modo RHBN ON]
Mañana FCC reparte dividendo, esto va parriba!
[modo RHBN OFF]


----------



## JoTaladro (3 Ene 2011)

Hola de nuevo.
Debo ser un poco torpe o que me he cansado pronto buscando. ¿Podeis indicarme por favor donde hacerme con un soft o algo para hacer paper trading de futuros miniIbex?

Gracias de antebrazo y suerte con los cortos y los largos


----------



## aksarben (3 Ene 2011)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> Debo ser un poco torpe o que me he cansado pronto buscando. ¿Podeis indicarme por favor donde hacerme con un soft o algo para hacer paper trading de futuros miniIbex?
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo y suerte con los cortos y los largos



Papel + lápiz + calculadora. Una excel si se apaña usted. No hay como hacer los cálculos a manubrio para ser consciente de lo que se hace.


----------



## JoTaladro (3 Ene 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Papel + lápiz + calculadora. Una excel si se apaña usted. No hay como hacer los cálculos a manubrio para ser consciente de lo que se hace.



Tiene usted razon, pero permitame que intente aprovecharme de las nuevas tecnologias antes de recurrir al abaco 

Gracias de todos modos


----------



## Fran200 (4 Ene 2011)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

Extraído del artículo

"Bradley empezó a explorar el poder de los algoritmos a finales de los 90, y le llevó 3 años crear su programa operativo automático. Primero creó una red neuronal que intentaba emular su forma de reconocer la combinación de factores más significativos a la hora de mover el precio de una acción. En 2000 Bradley reunió un equipo de ingenieros para determinar cuales son las características o indicadores más predictivos del precio de una acción. Bradley, con ayuda de este equipo, *identificó 7 factores, que incluyó en su red neuronal. *



Después de múltiples mejoras y modificaciones a la hora de ponderar estos factores, utilizó un optimizador para la evolución diferencial de la Universidad de Berkeley, detectando los diez coeficientes de mejor actuación en un historial del mercado de valores de la bolsa de Nueva York. El optimizador generó a partir de esos diez coeficientes 100 o más coeficientes descendencia, que eran aún más eficientes. Bradley realizó una y otra vez este proceso, hasta que descubrió los coeficientes ideales, y que ha hecho a este inversor multimillonario y mudo, pues ya no habla más sobre su programa de gestión automática.



Esto sólo fue el comienzo. En poco tiempo, inversores y gestores de carteras de todo el mundo contrataron los servicios de los matemáticos más importantes de todo el mundo, así como de los ingenieros con más talento. Estos académicos llevados a las mesas de contratación han provocado la situación actual."

Si todos trabajan con las mismas armas se convierte en un juego de suma cero entre los que disponen de la tecnología. Hay otros factores que los diferencian que solo lo saben los "mudos".

Sigamos con otra parte del texto:

"El perfil del mercado también está cambiando. Voleon Capital Management es una firma de a penas tres años de edad, que se dedica al arbitraje estadístico, y que interiormente parecería cualquier empresa más de Silicon Bay, con veinteañeros en camisetas y vaqueros, moviéndose entre cajas a medio abrir, cuyo fundador y cofundador son jóvenes científicos de las Universidades de Berkeley y Standford.


Cuando se les pregunta a algunos de estos dos jóvenes gestores sobre aspectos de la metodología clásica de inversión, como r*atios fundamentales, patrones técnicos, flujos de dinero...simplemente dicen que ellos no saben de que estás hablando."*

No del todo cierto, es verdad que el conocimiento de los métodos clásicos de decisión ya no es un factor determinante, aunque un conocimiento general básico, si lo es.

A ver si me da tiempo y os pongo "tareas" a los técnicos, que son buenos por estos lares y me son de gran ayuda.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> - CAPITAL BOLSA -
> 
> 
> No del todo cierto, es verdad que el conocimiento de los métodos clásicos de decisión ya no es un factor determinante, aunque un conocimiento general básico, si lo es.



Se queda corto Ud., me temo.

Frente a la tecnología y al HFT, los métodos clásicos no es que no sean determinantes, sino que son completamente irrelevantes.

Cualquier figura, cualquier soporte o resistencia, lo que Ud. quiera, puede descomponerse y analizarse a través de algoritmos HFT. El hecho de que un soporte "esté" (note las comillas) en 10.000 o en 10.278, no podría importarle menos a una máquina.

Hoy en día, entrar al trading sin soporte de AI/SE (Software Experto), es tanto como asaltar una trinchera con una 9mm., con los ojos vendados y una mano atada a la espalda. Eventualmente un par de veces tropezarás, te caerás frente a una roca que milagrosamente te servirá de parapeto y salvarás la vida. A la siguiente vez que levantes la cabeza, te la volará una ráfaga del .50

Desde la óptica de ganarse la vida con el trading, como Ud. sabe bien, la operativa netamente humana dejó de tener sentido allá por mediados o finales de la década de los 90.

Ahora bien, desde el punto de vista de la diversión y la adrenalina, no se puede negar que es mucho más divertido que lanzar monedas al aire apostando $500 en cada tirada.


----------



## Fran200 (4 Ene 2011)

A tres meses:

Primera quincena de Enero: La pérdida del nivel de 9.500 en esta primera quincena nos mantiene alejados del índice hasta que vuelva a dar señales de entrada (y sin sustos a partir de ese 14 de enero)

Escenario probable que manejamos:
El cierre por encima de 10.200 en estos primeros quince días, nos haría entrar con objetivo 10.750 para antes del 10 de febrero. Los stop lejanos y crecientes (suponiendo que la entrada sea en positivo, que es mucho suponer :. Esto puede llevar consigo alta volatilidad en el índice con jornadas de rango muy amplio.
La posibilidad de atacar los 11.200 nuevamente antes del fin del trimestre no son descartables.
Saquen sus Fibos, Elliot y veamos que nos dicen.

Luis llevará las riendas, como ya lo conocen lo mismo el sistema de pollastre puede hacer un buen trabajo estos tres meses.


----------



## Fran200 (4 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Se queda corto Ud., me temo.
> 
> Frente a la tecnología y al HFT, los métodos clásicos no es que no sean determinantes, sino que son completamente irrelevantes.
> 
> ...



Permítame discrepar: No se ha dado cuenta de la "rara" coincidencia de los niveles arrojados por los sistemas con proyecciones de Fibonacci, Ondas de Elliot, HcH...no es casual, aquí nada es casual, mejor dicho. 

El trabajo conjunto de matemáticos, programadores, psicólogos, economistas es lo que da forma y vida al mercado financiero. Le vuelvo a recordar que máquina contra máquina siempre lleva al mismo resultado: Cero.
Esto evoluciona y la época de "sólo máquinas" ya terminó, recuerde que los que "mandan" van varios pasos por delante, y la "calle" solo sabe lo que dicen las revistas de "historia", que es lo que son en la realidad las que están a la última.ienso:


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (4 Ene 2011)

Buenas, soy de los que posteo poco porque no tengo mucho que aportar, pero sigo bastante el hilo. Pasaba sólo a desear un feliz año a todos y, como alguien pedia “previsiones” pues...

- Leí a Mulder en otro hilo que él no era pesimista para el 2011. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/197933-hilo-de-sentimiento-contrario.html
Básicamente estoy de acuerdo: Zapatero y los mass media han pasado del no hay crisis/brotes verdes/hemos tocado fondo al “cinco años de penurias”. Para mi ésta es la capitulación de la que algunos burbujos hablan y muchos no se han dado cuenta. El 2011 va a ser probablemente mejor que el 2010 (macroeconómicamente, ojo) y las bolsas se suelen adelantar a estas situaciones. Quien era el que decía que hay que comprar cuando hay sangre por las calles?

- Creo que todo el mundo da por sentados los dos escollos que quedan por delante, durante el primer semestre del 2011: primero Portugal y luego Espéin, con las correspondientes subidas de spreads y bajadas en las bolsas (y sus plusvis) repitiendo lo de Grecia e Irlanda... no sé, me mosquea que sea tan evidente. Demasiado fácil? ienso:

- Si hay quien habla de posibilidad de 11000 para el ibex, a donde podría llegar el sp con el QE, a los 1450? :8:

- Illmo. Sr. Pollastre: no dudo que el método de la maquinita y el intradía, como el que V.M. practica, es el más rentable. Pero reconocerá, al menos, que ese no es el único approach a este mundo. Se busca información con un buen cedazo y un poco de tino, y un pardillo como yo puede sacar de promedio en un mes más de lo que Caja Mandril me ofrecia al año. Y además me lo paso pipa.

Saludines y tal (menos a uno)


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!



Lindo Pulgoso dijo:


> Buenas, soy de los que posteo poco porque no tengo mucho que aportar, pero sigo bastante el hilo. Pasaba sólo a desear un feliz año a todos y, como alguien pedia “previsiones” pues...
> 
> - Leí a Mulder en otro hilo que él no era pesimista para el 2011. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/197933-hilo-de-sentimiento-contrario.html
> Básicamente estoy de acuerdo: Zapatero y los mass media han pasado del no hay crisis/brotes verdes/hemos tocado fondo al “cinco años de penurias”. Para mi ésta es la capitulación de la que algunos burbujos hablan y muchos no se han dado cuenta. El 2011 va a ser probablemente mejor que el 2010 (macroeconómicamente, ojo) y las bolsas se suelen adelantar a estas situaciones. Quien era el que decía que hay que comprar cuando hay sangre por las calles?
> ...



Lo cierto es que estas navidades estando con la familia (a la que veo poco durante el resto del año) me he dado cuenta de que el ambiente a pie de calle es muy pesimista, ahora ya todo el mundo 'sabe' que estamos en crisis, estuve pensando como era exactamente la misma situación que antes de la crisis donde todo el mundo era optimista y nadie 'sabía' lo que se nos venía encima.

Básicamente cuando la gente a pie de calle da las cosas por imposibles es precisamente cuando las cosas ocurren. Dile ahora a alguien que la crisis se acaba este año y no te creen o les cuesta mucho creerlo (más todavía cuando piensan que eres un agorero al haber predicho la crisis), igual que ocurría al contrario en 2006/2007. Curiosamente en este foro también hay mucha gente que se está perdiendo lo que yo creo que es una oportunidad única de ver una situación antes de ocurra analizando los hechos objetivamente, igual que ocurrió antes, pero es que también hay mucho interesado en ver las cosas oscuras, por ejemplo comunistas o perroflautas que están interesados en que se acabe el capitalismo, entre otros.

No hay duda de que vivimos tiempos muy interesantes


----------



## Dolmen (4 Ene 2011)

Yo también he observado el terrible pesimismo que nos rodea.

Frente a mí, que pienso vamos a ver lo peor en España para este año, los que en mi entorno eran mega-optimistas (o sea, los que estaban que se salían con el triunfo del PSOE y las maravillas de su política social), están hundidos y no ven salida, ni a pocos años ni a más.

Creo también que es algo psicológico, los años en que hemos previsto la caída y discutido que íbamos al abismo con los tontioptismistas, nos han preparado para afrontar la crisis. Mientras que nosostros estábamos preparados para una devacle, los demás han pasado de las nubes al infierno. Habiendo creído a pies juntillas las señales triunfalistas del gobierno de que íbamos a coger a Alemania y esas tonterías, no comprenden por qué de la noche a la mañana todo ha dado un vuelco y están frustrados y desorientados, con la sensación además de haber sido engañados.

Yo pienso, sin embargo, que un buen momento para la compra de acciones españolas se dará en este año en el espacio que medie entre la vuelta de España a la palestra de la intervención por parte del FMI o las ayudas europeas de salvación del país y la pre-campaña electoral. O sea, entre el momento de mayor hundimiento mediático del país y la casi certeza de cambio electoral.


----------



## Interesado (4 Ene 2011)

Buenos días.

Si bien es cierto eso de que ahora parece que todo el mundo ha aceptado la realidad, me cuesta enormemente creer que este año "se acabe" la crisis.

De hecho, yo creo que la crisis acabó el año pasado, pero con un matiz: ahora estamos en un entorno nuevo. Que se acabe la crisis no quiere decir volver a lo de antes.

España está tocando fondo con el superajuste de cuentas al que se enfrenta este año, pero de ahí a pensar que vamos a volver a crecer a lo loco va un buen trecho (y el IBEX es lo que está descontando).

La crisis se ha acabado cuando todo el mundo la ha aceptado, pero no esperemos volver a lo de antes.


----------



## carvil (4 Ene 2011)

Buenos dias 


En mi opinión el futuro de la economía española es *muy* incierto, siendo generoso.


Salu2


----------



## Abner (4 Ene 2011)

Análisis a lo analfabestia. Yo creo que la cosa, es más o menos la siguiente... Salvo que haya quitas salvajes y nos dejen irnos por el morro (ja, ja, ja) tenemos un escenario con 2 factores fundamentales. 
1º. Nuestra economía se ha estado expandiendo a base de crédito, con un endeudamiento del 400%, para devolver la mayor parte de eso, va a tener que pasar al menos 1 generación sudando sangre. 
2º. Nuestra capacidad de innovación tecnológica, a la vista está, sin crédito, y sin educación va a ser nula, por tanto, no va a haber sustitutivo del sector construcción. 

Moraleja, Un paro estructural alto por los siglos de los siglos. => Estado de bienestar por los cojones.
Capacidad de consumo de los españoles => Zero para los hipotecados, y zero para los que se hipotequen ahora. Sólo en un futuro incierto, podrá consumir la gente que compre pisos que se equiparen a los sueldos reales (1000 euros por cada pareja) => Puteados hasta que el Botas decida bajar sus zulitos de una puta vez y asumir las pérdidas no con cargo a ejpain y sus súbditos sino a cargo de los beneficios en el extranjero (porque de aquí no hay de dónde sacar). A las cajas ni las nombro porque me dan ganas de comprar un AK-47 de saldo e ir a matar a los comisarios políticos y sindicalistas colocados a dedo. De los tochos incolocables que les queden a estas, lo vamos a pagar todos, porque Ejpain, en las pérdidas del mundo financiero y de las constructoras, es muy suciolista.

La Bolsa, por fundamentales, debería estar en niveles tonuelísticos, porque lo tenemos negro de aquí a medio plazo cuando menos. 

Si quieren comprar acciones, váyanse fuera, o a multinacionales. 
Yo no doy un duro por este país.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Ene 2011)

Largo en bankinter a 4,075... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## pollastre (4 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Permítame discrepar: No se ha dado cuenta de la "rara" coincidencia de los niveles arrojados por los sistemas con proyecciones de Fibonacci, Ondas de Elliot, HcH...no es casual, aquí nada es casual, mejor dicho.



Todo lo contrario... sería muy farragoso buscar ahora esos posts antiguos, pero hace ya meses que vengo advirtiendo en público de ese particular, sobre todo cada vez que Claca o LCASC publicaban algunos de sus excelentes gráficos.

Bastantes de sus líneas tenían la peculiar "manía" de coincidir, a veces con una precisión asombrosa, con los niveles que proyectaba la AI. Claramente no podía ser una casualidad.

He dedicado varias tardes (en plural) únicamente a estudiar ese fenómeno, y los resultados son cuando menos sorprendentes. 



Fran200 dijo:


> Esto evoluciona y la época de "sólo máquinas" ya terminó, recuerde que los que "mandan" van varios pasos por delante, y la "calle" solo sabe lo que dicen las revistas de "historia", que es lo que son en la realidad las que están a la última.ienso:



No creo haberme expresado con claridad en mi anterior post; incluso aunque los que "mandan" vayan por delante (qué duda cabe) en última instancia la ejecución de sus órdenes de cientos o miles de contratos tiene que pasar por el exchange. Ahí estarán las maquinitas esperando para coger el rebufo, sin perjuicio de la dirección de mercado de la orden.

Maquinitas que, como sabe, no se despistarán ante cualquier intento de trocear, ocultar (iceberg, etc.) u ofuscar una orden grande. Sencillamente, han llegado a ser demasiado buenas.

Esto hace que al final, como decía, el análisis clásico sea irrelevante desde el punto de vista algorítmico. Ventas o compras, mas lentas o más rápidas... eso poco importa a una máquina cuyo horizonte de sucesos es de 90 segundos, no cree.



Lindo Pulgoso dijo:


> - Illmo. Sr. Pollastre: no dudo que el método de la maquinita y el intradía, como el que V.M. practica, es el más rentable. Pero reconocerá, al menos, que ese no es el único approach a este mundo. Se busca información con un buen cedazo y un poco de tino, y un pardillo como yo puede sacar de promedio en un mes más de lo que Caja Mandril me ofrecia al año. Y además me lo paso pipa.



Se confunde Ud. : todos aquí sabemos que el título de "Ilmo." es detentado por el Capitán Zuloman únicamente, y no quisiera ser yo quien se arrogue sus privilegios 

Títulos honoríficos aparte, creo que la clave de mi post está en esa parte que dice "_desde la óptica de ganarse la vida con el trading.._."

Verá, asumiendo que ha sacado Ud. un +5% en un mes, le felicito, es un buen resultado. 

Ahora bien, el problema de hacer "trading for a living", que diría el otro, es que debe Ud. repetir ese +5% todos los meses, de forma regular y recurrente, como un metrónomo. 
Y digo todos. No se le ocurra, no ya dejar un mes de ganar ese +5%, sino incurrir en pérdidas, lo que automáticamente cancelaría ganancias de otros meses.

Por otra parte, para vivir mensualmente con un 5% necesitaría un principal de medio millón de euros. Es una combinación un tanto exótica (un tipo con medio millón de euros disponibles para invertir por su cuenta y con conocimientos de trading) pero definitivamente posible :: Con todo, esto sugiere que quizás necesitaría Ud. algo más que ese 5% para vivir realistamente de esto.

Con esto no quiero decir que las maquinitas no se equivoquen (vaya que sí), pero en mi opinión lo hacen bastante menos que un trader armado de escuadra, cartabón, un par de charts y grandes dosis de optimismo 

A la hora de intentar mantener una regularidad en las plusvalías (y digo intentar!), insisto, ir sin apoyo AI es, a medio plazo, terminar regalando dinero al mercado.

Recuerde que una cosa es ganar dinero en bolsa, y otra muy distinta es ganarse la vida con la bolsa. No podrían ser asuntos más dispares.

un saludo,


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2011)

Pollastre, creo que tu fe en la I.A. te está dominando demasiado.

Es cierto que con maquinitas las cosas se pueden hacer mucho mejor y más cómodamente pero sigue habiendo traders que todos los días se ganan las habichuelas con mero análisis técnico tradicional de directrices e indicadores.

En mi modesta opinión creo que pecas de un exceso de convicción en la tecnología, que tampoco lo es todo y yo soy partidario ferviente de la I.A. pero al césar lo que es del césar.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Ene 2011)

echando un par de lineas basta para sacar jugosas plusvalias... :baba:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## pollastre (4 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pollastre, creo que tu fe en la I.A. te está dominando demasiado.



arrghhh..noooo !!... ellas han venido para quedarse, y aquellos que no creéis en Deus Ex Machina seréis consumidos en el fuego de las minusvalías eternas!


Esto... ¿yo, dominado por la IA? Exageras, Mulder ::


edit: voy a comenzar la evangelización del hilo... observad, ¡aleluya!, como el techo para hoy será de 10023[c] , así lo ha hablado el Gran Integrado :XX:


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto... ¿yo, dominado por la IA? Exageras, Mulder ::



Está bien, me lo creo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ene 2011)

Buenos días... 

Pues yo estoy con Especulador_Financiero, esto con un par de líneas es más que suficiente, y no lo digo en broma, a veces complicamos muchísimo los gráficos, y lo verdaderamente complicado somos nosotros...

Si no tienes un AI, el AI tienes que ser tú. Operativa clara y concisa, entrar largo en soportes con stop por debajo y corto en las resistencias con stop por encima. Entrar, entra hasta el más tonto. Salir es lo difícil. Tener una estrategia clara y ejecutarla.







Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (4 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Pues yo estoy con Especulador_Financiero, esto con un par de líneas es más que suficiente, y no lo digo en broma, a veces complicamos muchísimo los gráficos, y lo verdaderamente complicado somos nosotros...
> 
> ...



Ese gráfico es interesante, para el techo de hoy. De los posibles techos, sólo uno me corresponde con tu línea de techo (tengo 9985.5, que es prácticamente el 9980 que aparece en tu gráfica).

Sin embargo, tengo al menos tres valores que se van directos al 10023. Hoy va a ser un día interesante para ver qué pasa finalmente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

!!! pero que diablos esta pasando aqui !!! 


como osais dudar de la palabra de vuestro guia y señor Pollastre y de Zuloman su profeta :no:







!!! arrodilaos y pedid pèrdon antes de que el techo en el 10023 arrase vuestras plusvalias como las langostas arrasaron los campos de los infieles!!!

Polllastre, perdonales por que no saben lo que hacen 

Pollastre no soy digno de compartir hilo pero una prediccion de tu niña bastaria para sanearme


----------



## Abner (4 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> !!! pero que diablos esta pasando aqui !!!
> 
> 
> como osais dudar de la palabra de vuestro guia y señor Pollastre y de Zuloman su profeta :no:
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHtWDE6QiqY[/YOUTUBE]:XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (4 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre no soy digno de compartir hilo




Pero Zuloman, coño... si prácticamente tienes el hilo monopolizado, qué cojones dices de compartir :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (4 Ene 2011)

> *Salir es lo difícil*



*Salir es lo difícil*
*Salir es lo difícil*
*Salir es lo difícil*
*Salir es lo difícil*


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> !!!! arrodilaos y pedid pèrdon antes de que el techo en el 10023 arrase vuestras plusvalias como las langostas arrasaron los campos de los infieles!!!





Hamijo... el ibex no tiene techo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero Zuloman, coño... si prácticamente tienes el hilo monopolizado, qué cojones dices de compartir :XX::XX:



su fiel profeta zuloman nunca osaria sustituirle, solo guiaba al rebaño de gacelas durante su ausencia mi señor 



Spoiler



orden de cierre de largos en 9945 y orden de abrir cortos en 9965


----------



## pollastre (4 Ene 2011)

atman dijo:


> *Salir es lo difícil*
> *Salir es lo difícil*
> *Salir es lo difícil*
> *Salir es lo difícil*




Su humanidad le impide operar con fiabilidad. Súmese al Partido de las Máquinas Obreras, donde le garantizamos cierres a pérdidas sin pestañear y sin que nos tiemble el pulso: un algoritmo nunca se avergüenza de perder dinero  

Para nosotros nunca se sale demasiado tarde, ni demasiado pronto. Un algoritmo sale exactamente cuando quiere :XX:


----------



## debianita (4 Ene 2011)

Juanlu que jrande eres :XX:

Dice el iluminati: Previsiblemente, no será necesario rescatar a España


Preparense para recibir a Mrs Merkel el mes que viene al puro estilo de la joya berlanguiana


----------



## rafaxl (4 Ene 2011)

Tocando máximos diarios, se pone interesante el tema y me lo pierdo esta tarde.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Ene 2011)

me gustaria ser optimista como ustedes, pero los numeros no dan motivos para ello. y los animos y titulares poco pueden hacer para que los bancos vuelvan a prestar dinero y se reactive la economia.


Para la bolsa no se, pero para la economia 2011 sera peor que 2010. ::


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (4 Ene 2011)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *Dedicado a todos/as, pero especialmente a especulador financiero.
> Por aquí anda el hombre de los "diecisietemiles":*
> 
> *Miopía e hipermetropía en el rescate de España
> ...



...................


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (4 Ene 2011)

Venía a aclarar un par de “concetos”

Por si parecía que mi post anterior era demasiado optimista. El hecho de la capitulación/rendición/tocar de pies en el suelo, sólo significa que los mandamases y, por tanto, el grueso de la población ven por fin la realidad tal como es, catarsis necesaria pero no suficiente: no nos espera un camino de rosas. Sólo hacía hincapié en que los mercados se suelen adelantar a los acontecimientos. Hay que estar atentos.

Hoyja Sr. Pollastre; déme V.M., o la providencia divina, una cuenta con medio millón y dejo mi trabajo ipso facto.

Un promedio de un “5%” mensual equivaldría a un 60% anual. Que conste que lo del “5%” lo ha dicho ustet.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ene 2011)

Lindo Pulgoso dijo:


> Venía a aclarar un par de “concetos”
> 
> Por si parecía que mi post anterior era demasiado optimista. El hecho de la capitulación/rendición/tocar de pies en el suelo, sólo significa que los mandamases y, por tanto, el grueso de la población ven por fin la realidad tal como es, catarsis necesaria pero no suficiente: no nos espera un camino de rosas. Sólo hacía hincapié en que los mercados se suelen adelantar a los acontecimientos. Hay que estar atentos.
> 
> ...




Bueno, tendrá Ud. que descontar impuestos (21%) pagar collocation, feeds (gastos recurrentes mensuales), hardware (gastos recurrentes anuales)... mantener un nivel de exigencia técnica y mental altísimo para con Ud. mismo *permanentemente*.... por favor, reflexione sobre eso de "permanentemente" (gastos recurrentes diarios). 

¿Lo sigue viendo una ganga? ::

Ya suelen decirlo los economistas en uno de sus más famosos refranes: "there's no free lunch".


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Juanlu que jrande eres :XX:
> 
> Dice el iluminati: Previsiblemente, no será necesario rescatar a España
> 
> ...



Todo iba maravillosamente bien hacia el techo pollastrico hasta que salio esta noticia http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-oportunidades-para-encontrar-un-empleo.html

pollastre , creo que a tus logoritmos deberias añadirle una variable con las declaraciones de ZParo, si son optimistas ponerse corto inmediatamente, si son pesimistas ponerse largo ::

Por cierto Mulder, poco nos duro la alegria del sentimiento contrario a ZParo ::::


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (4 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, tendrá Ud. que descontar impuestos (21%) pagar collocation, feeds (gastos recurrentes mensuales), hardware (gastos recurrentes anuales)... mantener un nivel de exigencia técnica y mental altísimo para con Ud. mismo *permanentemente*.... por favor, reflexione sobre eso de "permanentemente" (gastos recurrentes diarios).
> 
> ¿Lo sigue viendo una ganga? ::
> 
> Ya suelen decirlo los economistas en uno de sus más famosos refranes: "there's no free lunch".



Mande?? 
Tal impedimenta es necesaria para estar en los mercados "a la" Pollastre. A vuesa merced le va bien y me alegro por ello pero insisto en que no todos hacemos intradía.
El día que me desplumen, si llega, pasaré gustoso por el hilo para recibir mis owneds. Pero de momento seguiré con mi conservador y poco adrenalínico método. 
Si dispusiera de una cuenta gorda seguiría haciendo lo mismo que ahora pero con más contratos, y seguiría mordiéndome las uñas al ver entradas claras en que no te metes porque tu sistema no te da señal. 

Salud y plusvis.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> A tres meses:
> 
> Primera quincena de Enero: La pérdida del nivel de 9.500 en esta primera quincena nos mantiene alejados del índice hasta que vuelva a dar señales de entrada (y sin sustos a partir de ese 14 de enero)
> 
> ...









Hola, Fran

Los 10.200 son prácticamente el techo del lateral. En el gráfico he trazado un expansivo cuya superación arrojaría una proyección hasta el siguiente nivel señalado (10.750). Si el actual movimiento y su superación fuesen de continuidad, lo lógico sería reproducir la subida anterior, que nos llevaría a los 11.200. Ahora bien, sin tanto misterio, los 10.200 y los 10.750 son niveles de trincheras, se aprecia en el gráfico, y estamos haciendo un lateral relativamente estrecho (400 +/-) que, de superarse por arriba, podría abrir otro tramo al alza. Eso sí, para mí es necesario bastante más que un cierre por encima de los 10.200 para plantearse comprar.

Luego, por arriba y por abajo, en círuclos rojos, la coincidencia de niveles con la temporalidad sugerida sí es ciertamente curiosa.

Y otra cosa, si se alcanzan niveles de 750 (que está por ver) y se empieza a apreciar volatilidad, yo aparcaría los largos. La volatilidad en subidas, más si transitamos por niveles críticos, lo que indica es un probable giro en ciernes. 

En cualquier caso, a ver si te pasas más por el foro, ya sabes que las gacelas sólo comemos hierbajos...


----------



## Interesado (4 Ene 2011)

En estos momentos la tendencia está totalmente muerta (el MACD diario, por ejemplo, muestra encefalograma plano, o lo que es más grave, el semanal).

Si tuviera que apostar me pondría del bando de Mulder y Zulo, pero para lo único que vale el IBEX últimamente es para hacer intradías, que con esta poca volatilidad son bastante seguros.

No le veo mucho sentido a estar en el IBEX en estos momentos, pero de estarlo le veo más posibilidades al lado largo (ni que sea porque los stops están mucho más cerca .


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2011)

Pues el S&P se está dando un buen batacazo hoy.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el S&P se está dando un buen batacazo hoy.



Baja un 0,2% ::


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Baja un 0,2% ::



Para lo que viene 'bajando' últimamente no está mal


----------



## debianita (4 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Baja un 0,2% ::




:XX: Me parto. Que conste que entiendo a Mulder, hace 4 dias que rebotó en 1040 y hoy estamos en el cielo. Es el indice nuncabajista por excelencia.

Los agradecimientos al maestro Berni, es un mago

A ver si cierra el gap de ayer .. ienso:


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2011)

El chulibex está jugando con fuego. Un cierre por debajo de 9850 es peligroso.

Por el contrario, los indicadores más habituales no tienen mala pinta y no muestran que la caida vaya a ir mucho más abajo.

Raaaaro.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2011)

Veras como el barbas lo levanta todo


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2011)

le quedan 20 minutos para el cierre .....


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Ene 2011)

Siempre puede haber una sorpresa al cierre. Paso para saludar, el viernes parto para el curro.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2011)

Buenas,

Ayer no pude entrar en el foro y hoy he estado releyendo lo que habéis puesto. Y si me permitís, voy a comentaros mis sensaciones.

Yo a veces pienso que vivo entre dos mundos paralelos. Primero leo el foro, lleno de catastrofismo, pesimismo, en el que se huele el fin del mundo tal y como lo conocemos. España está fatal, cada vez peor, no salimos del fango, todo está a punto de reventar. Será en... (octubre...).

Por otro lado, salgo a la calle. La gente no se corta un ápice en nada. Nosotros somos funcionarios los dos, hipoteca ridícula (si, soy pepita, que pasa), colchón por-si-las-moscas aceptable (para unos meses-años de vacas flacas), y seguimos mirando los precios y comprando con cabeza, y si algo nos parece caro, NO lo compramos. Y vemos amigos o conocidos que están con hipoteca hasta el cuello, trabajos pendientes de un hilo, cero ahorros, y los ves en el centro comercial comprando regalos para padres, suegros, cuñados, primos, sobrinos... las manos llenas de bolsas, llenos de euforia. Nosotros solo regalamos a los niños (sobrinos), algún detallito a los padres que les suele hacer ilusión (pero nada de mucha pasta, más bien algo simbólico, no sé, por ejemplo este año fue una foto enmarcada de un día que nos reunimos toda la familia), pero al resto de adultos, nada. Para nosotros, nos solemos comprar algún capricho de algo que nos apetezca a los dos.

Lo que quiero decir con todo este tocho, es que estos días que estoy observando a la gente por la calle, poseídos por el espíritu de las compras (y veremos el día 7 que empiezan las rebajas), no me cuadra con la verdadera situación del país. Y no sólo con las compras, también en los restaurantes, bares, estos días están a tope... el otro día entré en el super a hacer la compra y estaban las estanterías arrasadas.

¿Soy la única que se siente así o vosotros lo veis igual? Perdón por quitaros tres minutos de vuestra vida a los que leáis el ladrillo.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2011)

Claro, la gente tiene que gastar. 

A levantar el pais (que ya vendrán otros dentro de un tiempo a hundirlo)


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Ene 2011)

¿Pecata AGE o Autonómica?

El problema es el que dices, hay gente que no es consciente de donde estamos y si se tienen que aplicar nuevas medidas les van a pillar muy de sorpresa. Las siguientes serán de verdad, no como las que hemos tenido.
Pero lo peor es que hay Administraciones que también viven fuera de esta megacrisis que vivimos. ¿Qué te parece si te dijera que grandes Ayuntamientos no han reducido nada en la paga de Navidad?. Incluso es posible que hayan maquillado el recorte, a cargo de subidas pactadas
Estamos detrás de este tema, y será castigado por las Agencias muy duramente si en verdad se está produciendo esto, ya que supone una ruptura en los acuerdos de estabilidad presupuestaria.


----------



## debianita (4 Ene 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Ayer no pude entrar en el foro y hoy he estado releyendo lo que habéis puesto. Y si me permitís, voy a comentaros mis sensaciones.
> 
> ...



Pecata es usted una lonchafinista  no se preocupe, es normal a mi me pasa absolutamente lo mismo. Siempre he sido una hormiguita y ultimamente solo veo cigarras que se van a pegar la gran ostia. Encima tengo que aguantar comentarios de que soy un agorero, rata ... 

El tiempo dará y quitará razones 8:


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Claro, la gente tiene que gastar.
> 
> A levantar el pais (*que ya vendrán otros dentro de un tiempo a hundirlo*)



Y yo que pensaba que esos ya estaban desde hace tiempo


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2011)

Market, soy AGE. Austeridad ante todo. Por ejemplo, nos quitan la calefacción a las 10-11 de la mañana. Eso sí, luego se despilfarra en tonterías pero eso ya es harina de otro costal.

Debianita, yo siempre he sido lonchafinista pero ahora me siento incluso más. Veo que las cosas pueden ir a peor (para todos, y para mi también, si siguen recortando sueldos), pero la gente, como que no va con ellos. Yo pensaba ingenuamente que esta crisis podía venir bien para que la gente se diera cuenta de la situación y reaccionara, pero creo que no.

Nosotros cobramos la extra de diciembre junto con la nómina sobre el día 22, así que luego hasta el 31 de enero no volvemos a cobrar. El día 26, un compañero de trabajo ya se había fundido el sueldo (en cosas de Navidad, naturalmente, regalos, comida y tal), o sea que tiene que esperar más de un mes a cobrar de nuevo. Vive en su piso, tiene familia y tal. ¿Qué esperan comer en enero? ¿Papel de regalo?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que esos ya estaban desde hace tiempo



Es indiferente. Dentro de unos años pasará igual sea cual sea el partido que des-gobierne


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ene 2011)

San Miguel 0,0%


----------



## tarrito (4 Ene 2011)

Pecata y Debianita, 
tengan ustedes much@s hij@s muy sanos, que hereden su forma de ver/entender las cosas.
es la esperanza que me queda para este país


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ¿Pecata AGE o Autonómica?
> 
> El problema es el que dices, hay gente que no es consciente de donde estamos y si se tienen que aplicar nuevas medidas les van a pillar muy de sorpresa. Las siguientes serán de verdad, no como las que hemos tenido.
> Pero lo peor es que hay Administraciones que también viven fuera de esta megacrisis que vivimos. ¿Qué te parece si te dijera que grandes Ayuntamientos no han reducido nada en la paga de Navidad?. Incluso es posible que hayan maquillado el recorte, a cargo de subidas pactadas
> *Estamos detrás de este tema*, y será castigado por las Agencias muy duramente si en verdad se está produciendo esto, ya que supone una ruptura en los acuerdos de estabilidad presupuestaria.



Aleluya, por fin la explicación del "no-rally" de Navidad del Ibex, te podías haber estirado un poco más cuando estábamos todos alucinando y preguntado qué pasaba.

Habrá que utilizar a pecata como arma de persuasión leonil.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2011)

Te piensas que hay gente con cabeza y cordura pero luego te encuentras este hilo y dan ganas de coger las maletas

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/198480-prestamo-boda.html

Es lo que hay


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Ene 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Market, soy AGE. Austeridad ante todo. Por ejemplo, nos quitan la calefacción a las 10-11 de la mañana. Eso sí, luego se despilfarra en tonterías pero eso ya es harina de otro costal.
> 
> Debianita, yo siempre he sido lonchafinista pero ahora me siento incluso más. Veo que las cosas pueden ir a peor (para todos, y para mi también, si siguen recortando sueldos), pero la gente, como que no va con ellos. Yo pensaba ingenuamente que esta crisis podía venir bien para que la gente se diera cuenta de la situación y reaccionara, pero creo que no.
> 
> Nosotros cobramos la extra de diciembre junto con la nómina sobre el día 22, así que luego hasta el 31 de enero no volvemos a cobrar. El día 26, un compañero de trabajo ya se había fundido el sueldo (en cosas de Navidad, naturalmente, regalos, comida y tal), o sea que tiene que esperar más de un mes a cobrar de nuevo. Vive en su piso, tiene familia y tal. ¿Qué esperan comer en enero? ¿Papel de regalo?



Bueno, ahora que estás embarazada tampoco es muy raro que te hayas vuelto más lonchafinista, tu lado racional te dice que acumules pasta para el futuro y tu instinto te dice lo mismo.

Es normal que donde antes veías un idiota que gastaba sin control ahora veas un suicida peligroso jodiendo el país en el que tendrán que crecer tus hijos.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy hemos tenido tres fases claramente diferenciadas, a saber, mañana bajista, mediodía alcista y tarde bajista de nuevo. Todas estas fases han tenido movimientos a la contra aislados y hoy como novedad he visto muchas ordenes que rozaban los 100 contratos sin llegar a ellos y también 50 sin llegar (parece que me leen). La mayor operación del día ha sido de venta nada más iniciarse la sesión con unos 133 contratos.

En subasta han hecho una fiesta de compras y ventas que ha quedado neutral.

En resumen, sigo insistiendo en que veo mucho volumen en las compras y poco en las ventas, hoy se ha visto más en las ventas pero el saldo diario ha sido bastante bajo, por eso creo que nos iremos hacia arriba más tarde o más temprano.


----------



## tarrito (4 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Te piensas que hay gente con cabeza y cordura pero luego te encuentras este hilo y dan ganas de coger las maletas
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/198480-prestamo-boda.html
> 
> Es lo que hay



Juer! menudo hilo :ouch:

me reafirmo, tengan much@s-muchísimos


----------



## debianita (4 Ene 2011)

:vomito:


Pepitoria dijo:


> Te piensas que hay gente con cabeza y cordura pero luego te encuentras este hilo y dan ganas de coger las maletas
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/198480-prestamo-boda.html
> 
> Es lo que hay



:vomito: :vomito: :vomito: :vomito:

Tanta visillera me ha roto la tarde ::


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Te piensas que hay gente con cabeza y cordura pero luego te encuentras este hilo y dan ganas de coger las maletas
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/198480-prestamo-boda.html
> 
> Es lo que hay



Yo lo haré algún día, estoy seguro.


----------



## tarrito (4 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo lo haré algún día, estoy seguro.



¿qué es lo que hará?

a) ahorrar para su día especial

b) irse con viento fresco

c) se va a otro país a celebrar su boda

d) todas ellas ::


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿qué es lo que hará?
> 
> a) ahorrar para su día especial
> 
> ...



Irme con viento fresco, la boda ya la celebré en su día hace más de 8 años.


----------



## atman (4 Ene 2011)

Market, en Euskadi, al menos, algo de eso está pasando. A nivel de Gobierno Vasco existen acuerdos de equiparación salarial, con subidas de alrededor de un 15-20% para alguna gente, en 3-4 años, más las revisiones anuales, por supuesto. Bien, pues están en cuestión esas revisiones anuales (1-2%) pero no la parte "gorda" que implica esa subida de un (4-6%) como equiparación. Esta semana o la que viene tengo que tratar del tema con alguien que lo lleva de primera mano y sabré más.

Le deseo que le vaya muy bien haciendo las Américas...


----------



## debianita (4 Ene 2011)

Mulder, vamos a las cosas importantes:

a- En su boda habian fuentes con chuches para despues del banquete?
b- Soltó mariposas en lugar de arroz?
c- Pidió un credito al 10% para financiar el bodorrio?

Cada dia que pasa deseo más que venga el FMI a poner orden en este pais de porqueyolovalguistas.

PD: Cuando entre el "Sr" Strauss-Kahn yo emigraré


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder, vamos a las cosas importantes:
> 
> a- En su boda habian fuentes con chuches para despues del banquete?
> b- Soltó mariposas en lugar de arroz?
> ...



Ninguna de las anteriores.

Los porqueyolovalguistas/derrochadores pasarán cuando pasen las navidades, la gente gasta porque tiene la paga extra en el bolsillo aunque sea menguante, muchos a las rebajas no van a llegar.


----------



## tarrito (4 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder, vamos a las cosas importantes:
> 
> a- En su boda habian fuentes con chuches para despues del banquete?
> b- Soltó mariposas en lugar de arroz?
> ...



alargando el off topic ... perooooo 
¿qué me dice ustec de la figurita de novios para la tarta, por solo 1200 $?
:XX: :

P.D: 
Entre el hilo este de la boda y otro que circula por ahí de uno que pide consejo a la forería sobre si es conveniente o no de seguir con su novia porqueyolovalgo ... me van a fastidiar la merendola :´( :XX:

edito: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rque-el-dinero-y-el-lujo-les-gusta-tanto.html


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2011)

¿Le trajeron los anillos de la ceremonia un pájaro?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/198480-prestamo-boda-4.html#post3711933


----------



## tarrito (4 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Le trajeron los anillos de la ceremonia un pájaro?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/198480-prestamo-boda-4.html#post3711933



Gracias! :: no había llegado hasta ahí :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, ahora que estás embarazada tampoco es muy raro que te hayas vuelto más lonchafinista, tu lado racional te dice que acumules pasta para el futuro y tu instinto te dice lo mismo.
> 
> Es normal que donde antes veías un idiota que gastaba sin control ahora veas un suicida peligroso jodiendo el país en el que tendrán que crecer tus hijos.



einssssssssssss?????????? :8: y yo como no me he enterado de nada de eso :

felicidades tardias :

Respecto al lonchafinismo...... pues yo no soy muy lonchafinista que se diga, mas bien bastante maniroto, que le vamos a hacer me gustan los lujos y la buena vida.

Dicho esto : cuando ganaba mucha pasta la verdad es que ni miraba los precios.....me gusta...me lo compro...aun asi ahorraba bastante por que ganaba mas de lo que podia gastar .

Despues de esa epoca estupenda economicamente, mejor dicho, en los ultimos años de la burbuja, converti en liquidez todos mis ahorros ( vendi todos los tochos, el ultimo a finales de 2005 :: ) .

Luego vino un año nefasto para mi, 2006, en el que me toco reconvertir todo el sistema de negocio y reenfocarlo, tuve que tirar de mi "cajita" con gran disgusto cada vez que veia que se reduacia mas y mas.


A partir del 2007 los cambios empezaron a dar sus frutos y pase de perder dinero por trabajar ( literalmente en 2006 ) a tener ingresos para cubrir gastos......paulatinamente mis ingresos van creciendo y no he bajado en cosas esenciales mi ritmo de vida, si en cosas superfluas y si miro los precios ( desde 2006 ) .... sigo teniendo un nivel de gastos escandaloso para quien vive de un sueldo pero si me lo he podido permitir es por que en las vacas gordas no me volvi loco.

Ahora, solo con bajar el ritmo de gastos superfluos, antiguamente tan elevados, ya me puedo permitir pequeñas inversiones ( si, compre un apartamentillo ) y mi idea es acumular capital hasta que vuelva un ciclo que me permita tener otra vez un colchon adecuado.


----------



## tarrito (4 Ene 2011)

Señor Zuloman, como bien dice ... USTED SE LO PODÍA Y PUEDE PERMITIR

l@s del hilo de la boda, empiezan pidiendo consejo para pedir un préstamo para su día especial ... algun@s tienen que pedirlo a pesar de estar ahorrando por más de un año.

a mí me parece estupendo que el que tenga y quiera, que gaste.
importante: Tener es TENER, no pedir prestado a banco o familia o mafia etc etc


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Señor Zuloman, como bien dice ... USTED SE LO PODÍA Y PUEDE PERMITIR
> 
> l@s del hilo de la boda, empiezan pidiendo consejo para pedir un préstamo para su día especial ... algun@s tienen que pedirlo a pesar de estar ahorrando por más de un año.
> 
> ...



Repase el post mio 

Dejo muy claro que en las vacas gordas guardo para las vacas flacas :no: , tambien es un disparate gastar todo lo que se tiene si se puede ahorrar algo ,dificil de cojo nes con sueldos mileuristas .

Anda que no he visto yo en el boom amas de casa metidas a agentes inmobiliarios y albañiles metidos a constructores que gastaban mas de lo que tenian.......todos arruinados hoyga ::

Pero ojo eh, que no solo esos pensaban que eran ricos, he visto a gente que ganaba 10 veces menos que yo meterse sin pestañear en comprar pisos que yo no tenia cojo nes a comprarme ::

por cierto, he estado echando numeros de este ultimo trimestre y no estan nada mal teniendo en cuenta lo que esta lloviendo, no me equivoque hace meses cuando dije que estoibaparriba en mi sector....................el lado negativo es que segun mis cuentas tengo que pagar unos 7000 lereles de iva por ese trimestre, 2300 y pico lereles por mes.........me he puesto de tan mala ostia que no he sido capaz de calcular el palo que me meteran por irpf ::

¿ cuantas mariscadas se habran dado a mi cuenta? ¿ a cuantos politicos les habre pagado sus putillas ? , bueno, paro ya que me estoy enfureciendo por segundos ....... y que a nadie se le ocurra decirme que a el le gustaria pagar lo que yo pago por que significa que he ganado mucho eh...............que si supiera que era para gastos logicos me joderia pero ni la mitad de lo que me jode saber que es para subvenciones y privilegios de los mangantes de siempre.


----------



## pollastre (4 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder, vamos a las cosas importantes:
> 
> a- En su boda habian fuentes con chuches para despues del banquete?
> b- Soltó mariposas en lugar de arroz?
> ...




Voto a bríos... en la última boda que estuve, hubo fuentes de chuches despues del banquete!

Lo que es más, reconozco que me puse ***** de comer nubecitas y coca-colas de goma :o

edit: vaya por dios, el mamífero del género porcino, alegres sus andares y sus jamones, provoca las iras del semidios del asterisco, por lo que se ve. Nunca me acuesto sin saber algo nuevo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Voto a bríos... en la última boda que estuve, hubo fuentes de chuches despues del banquete!
> 
> Lo que es más, reconozco que me puse ***** de comer nubecitas y coca-colas de goma :o
> 
> edit: vaya por dios, el mamífero del género porcino, alegres sus andares y sus jamones, provoca las iras del semidios del asterisco, por lo que se ve. Nunca me acuesto sin saber algo nuevo.



Pollastrin, parece que hoy el grafico de lascosasasucauce con boli y papel estuvo mas acertado que su niña, tome nota, como le dije en su dia no hay metodo infalible en esto de los mercados.

No obstante, el porcentaje y la seguridad que dan su niña son envidiables, !! cuanto dinero ganaria si me cediera a mi su explotacion !! uniendo sus casi perfectas y matematicas previsiones a mi ludopatia hiperambiciosa reventamos la caja hoyga 

No doy credito a lo que leo sobre esa boda, pajaro que lleva los anillos etc etc ¿ como se puede llegar a ser tan hortera ? :XX: :XX: yo los ejecutaria pero no por irresposables economicos sino por paletos coño :no:::


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Los porqueyolovalguistas/derrochadores pasarán cuando pasen las navidades, la gente gasta porque tiene la paga extra en el bolsillo aunque sea menguante, muchos a las rebajas no van a llegar.




hay que ahorrar e invertir bien...







yo por ejemplo he invertido parte de las plusvas bankinterianas a un aifone 4 de 32 (en casita en 24h via applestore), y es que lo necesito para el correcto funcionamiento de mis sistemas de trading y operaciones out-office... )

Saludos )


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> por cierto, he estado echando numeros de este ultimo trimestre y no estan nada mal teniendo en cuenta lo que esta lloviendo, no me equivoqué hace meses cuando dije que estoibaparriba en mi sector....................el lado negativo es que segun mis cuentas tengo que pagar unos 7000 lereles de iva por ese trimestre, 2300 y pico lereles por mes.........me he puesto de tan mala ostia que no he sido capaz de calcular el palo que me meteran por irpf ::




pues yo cuantos más impuestos pago más contento estoy... aunque hago todo lo posible por minimizarlos... 



Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Ene 2011)

Actas de la Fed: "Existe un umbral muy alto para cambiar el QE2" - elEconomista.es



Mañana vemos los diezmiles y p'arriva... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2011)

Barbas habló

"Los miembros del Comité Abierto de la Reserva Federal llegaron a la conclusión en la última reunión del 2010 que "existe un umbral muy alto para realizar cualquier cambio en el programa de recompra de bonos".

En el encuentro, varios miembros de la Fed vieron señales de que la situación estaba mejorando, sin embargo, estos cambios no son suficientes para justificar un ajuste en el llamado QE2, según se detalla en las minutas del regulador.

De este modo, la Reserva Federal mantiene su programa de compra de bonos, que asciende a 600.000 millones de dólares, a un ritmo de unos 75.000 millones por mes"


----------



## pollastre (4 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastrin, parece que hoy el grafico de lascosasasucauce con boli y papel estuvo mas acertado que su niña, tome nota, como le dije en su dia no hay metodo infalible en esto de los mercados.
> 
> No obstante, el porcentaje y la seguridad que dan su niña son envidiables, !! cuanto dinero ganaria si me cediera a mi su explotacion !! uniendo sus casi perfectas y matematicas previsiones a mi ludopatia hiperambiciosa reventamos la caja hoyga
> 
> No doy credito a lo que leo sobre esa boda, pajaro que lleva los anillos etc etc ¿ como se puede llegar a ser tan hortera ? :XX: :XX: yo los ejecutaria pero no por irresposables economicos sino por paletos coño :no:::



Hoyga, que también tenía un 9985(c) y pico, que se ha quedado bastante cerca del techo de hoy en 9974(c) :o


----------



## JMHelsinki (4 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Repase el post mio
> 
> Dejo muy claro que en las vacas gordas guardo para las vacas flacas :no: , tambien es un disparate gastar todo lo que se tiene si se puede ahorrar algo ,dificil de cojo nes con sueldos mileuristas .
> 
> ...




¿Es usted gestor de una inmobiliaria?


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder, vamos a las cosas importantes:
> 
> a- En su boda habian fuentes con chuches para despues del banquete?
> b- Soltó mariposas en lugar de arroz?
> ...





Monlovi dijo:


> alargando el off topic ... perooooo
> ¿qué me dice ustec de la figurita de novios para la tarta, por solo 1200 $?
> :XX: :
> 
> ...



YO CONFIESO. Cuando me casé, estuve frecuentando ese hilo de todoboda. No todos los mensajes eran así, también había gente con cabeza dando ideas normalitas. Y vamos, en mi boda estuvimos 20 personas, ningún pájaro trajo los anillos (los llevaba mi marido en el bolsillo), nos tiraron arroz y de esos cartuchos de confeti de colores de los chinos. Y los muñequitos los pusieron en el restaurante, ni me acuerdo de como eran, se los dimos a mi cuñada.



zuloman dijo:


> Respecto al lonchafinismo...... pues yo no soy muy lonchafinista que se diga, mas bien bastante maniroto, que le vamos a hacer me gustan los lujos y la buena vida.
> 
> Dicho esto : cuando ganaba mucha pasta la verdad es que ni miraba los precios.....me gusta...me lo compro...aun asi ahorraba bastante por que ganaba mas de lo que podia gastar .
> 
> ...



Zuloman, gastar cuando se tiene no es un problema, el problema es gastar lo que no se tiene. Dudo mucho que toda la gente que anda por ahí comprando como locos naden en la abundancia.



Monlovi dijo:


> Pecata y Debianita,
> tengan ustedes much@s hij@s muy sanos, que hereden su forma de ver/entender las cosas.
> es la esperanza que me queda para este país



Yo espero una niña, una pecatita, y le aseguro que mi esposo y yo pondremos todo nuestro empeño en educarla como nosotros creemos que es correcto. Sin que le falte ningún artículo de necesidad, pero que sepa valorar el esfuerzo que cuestan las cosas. Por ejemplo, intentaremos limitar esa orgía de regalos navideños a los niños, y si hay que llamar a los abuelos al orden, lo haremos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> A tres meses:
> 
> Primera quincena de Enero: La pérdida del nivel de 9.500 en esta primera quincena nos mantiene alejados del índice hasta que vuelva a dar señales de entrada (y sin sustos a partir de ese 14 de enero)
> 
> ...



El índice comienza a entrar en sobreventa y el konkorde marca compra de manos fuertes desde hace semanas... concretamente desde el día 30 de noviembre (mínimo en 9205)

Este es el recuento que yo sigo, un Ibex en 10750 no es "preocupante", un 11200 me obligaría a recontar...







Saludos...

PD: Por cierto pecata, yo lo veo EXACTAMENTE igual que tú. Justamente estos años, son los que mejor económicamente mejor me va, vivo bien y ahorro muchísimo, entrar al foro, me hace ver otra visión de la España que veo día a día.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2011)

Sobre lo que comentáis de la crisis, yo lo que veo es que se ceba especialmente en sectores concretos de la población. Me explico, casi todo mi círculo social vive mejor ahora por lo mismo que comentáis, no obstante, una colega que vive en Santa Coloma (extrarradio barcelonés), me cuenta cómo está el tema por allí y se ve que es un drama constante. En Santa Coloma la gente se ha ido apoyando entre sí y ahora, que la crisis no cede ni tiene pinta de aflojar, las familias y negocios empiezan a caer como piezas de domino a medida que avanza la cadena de impagos (A pierde el empleo, su amigo B le ofrece un negocio por X dinero; A abre un bar, que no va bien, B se pone nervioso y A cierra con pérdidas. Otro amigo de A, C, le da trabajo para salir del paso. La empresa de C tampoco funciona, por lo que no paga a A que ha trabajado "de gratis" a base de promesas, de forma que B no cobra lo acordado con A porque este no tiene dinero, etc). 

Me da la sensación de que cuando todas las fichas de ese círculo hayan caído, la última dará un empujoncito de nada a una ficha dispuesta en un círculo distinto y, lamentablemente, todas esas personas que ahora gastan sin pensar en el mañana como si la cosa no fuera con ellos, van a saber de verdad lo que es la crisis.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> hay que ahorrar e invertir bien...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda, yo que no tengo móvil me había planteado comprar uno con la misma intención, ya que con esa finalidad, no lo considero gasto, lo considero inversión.

Me ha frenado todo el asunto de la antena defectuosa, ¿algo que comentar al respecto?


----------



## atman (5 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Repase el post mio
> 
> 
> por cierto, he estado echando numeros de este ultimo trimestre y no estan nada mal teniendo en cuenta lo que esta lloviendo, no me equivoque hace meses cuando dije que estoibaparriba en mi sector....................el lado negativo es que segun mis cuentas tengo que pagar unos 7000 lereles de iva por ese trimestre, 2300 y pico lereles por mes.........me he puesto de tan mala ostia que no he sido capaz de calcular el palo que me meteran por irpf ::
> ...



Pss.... calle, calle... no me lo recuerde (y encima se queja el tío...) yo pago casi 5 veces esa cantidad de IVA. Para mi desgracia, ese "valor añadido" declarado se lo llevan casi enterito los señores trabajadores.

Alguna vez bromeo con solicitar aplazamientos de impuestos y seg.soc. luego dejar correr el tiempo, arrejuntando toda la pasta y largarme a un país sin tratado de extradición... lástima que a mí Gambia... no me llame mucho la atención... Habrá que seguir currando.


----------



## atman (5 Ene 2011)

Bendita liquidez, considera la opción del Galaxy S, es el mío y no va mal. y muy pronto tendremos el Nexus S. que será muy parecido con alguna mejora interesante como el tele pago, por si va usted a paises como japón.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, Fran
> 
> Los 10.200 son prácticamente el techo del lateral. En el gráfico he trazado un expansivo cuya superación arrojaría una proyección hasta el siguiente nivel señalado (10.750). Si el actual movimiento y su superación fuesen de continuidad, lo lógico sería reproducir la subida anterior, que nos llevaría a los 11.200. Ahora bien, sin tanto misterio, los 10.200 y los 10.750 son niveles de trincheras, se aprecia en el gráfico, y estamos haciendo un lateral relativamente estrecho (400 +/-) que, de superarse por arriba, podría abrir otro tramo al alza. Eso sí, para mí es necesario bastante más que un cierre por encima de los 10.200 para plantearse comprar.
> 
> ...



Lo primero muchas gracias.
¿Como sabías que era eso lo que queria escuchar?

Bien analizado y bien visto. Las gacelillas lo ven claro, superación con volumen de los 10.200 nos lleva a la siguiente zona de lucha que ronda los 10.800, donde empezarán a ponerse en guardia. Si ven que hay continuidad, harán nuevas compras esperando ese 11.200 (los que hayan vendido en 10.7xx entrarán buscando esos 500 extra points) y los mas conservadores que no entraron en la primera señal de los 10.200 lo harán ahora.
Pero para ello no debe perder ese 9500 que marca ese soporte que viene de lejos, y les haría pensar en los 9.200:cook:
(Cago en tó, he dado como los buenos expertos dos posibilidades, que sube o baja.:XX: Pero quedó claro en el anterior post que escenario más probable manejamos)
Ahora la cuestión principal. La acumulación de posiciones largas que "sibilinamente" se está fraguando, y nos prepara para las olas donde se puede surfear ¿Se ejecutarán sin miramientos con caida a plomo, o se hará como quien no quiere la cosa para aguantar el índice por encima de 10.000 buscando nuevos horizontes, por ejemplo 12.000 en el siguiente trimestre?
La respuesta a eso, día a día. Las predicciones a más de 48 horas, y no hablemos anuales se las dejamos a los ejpertos.::


----------



## Fran200 (5 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El índice comienza a entrar en sobreventa y el konkorde marca compra de manos fuertes desde hace semanas... concretamente desde el día 30 de noviembre (mínimo en 9205)
> 
> Este es el recuento que yo sigo, un Ibex en 10750 no es "preocupante", un 11200 me obligaría a recontar...
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, acumulación, preparando los hachazos. 750 también en su recuento parece una opción factible. 

Pues nada, aguardemos acontecimientos estas próximas sesiones, y veamos si el IBEX se convierte en un índice atractivo y no el casino de los últimos meses.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ene 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bendita liquidez, considera la opción del Galaxy S, es el mío y no va mal. y muy pronto tendremos el Nexus S. que será muy parecido con alguna mejora interesante como el tele pago, por si va usted a paises como japón.



Es uno de los que había mirado, también el HTC desire HD, tiene una pantalla bastante grande.

Pero es que no me decido y va pasando el tiempo y cada vez sacan uno con una pijada nueva.


----------



## carvil (5 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El índice comienza a entrar en sobreventa y el konkorde marca compra de manos fuertes desde hace semanas... concretamente desde el día 30 de noviembre (mínimo en 9205)
> 
> Este es el recuento que yo sigo, un Ibex en 10750 no es "preocupante", un 11200 me obligaría a recontar...
> 
> ...




*Hummmmm* un poco optimista :8:

P.D. Felicidades 



Salu2


----------



## debianita (5 Ene 2011)

Buenos días,

veo el hilo muy pepón ienso: por llevar la contraria y tal. Yo solo veo sangre  y estoy posicionado acorde con ello, via put_illas y algun corto en chicharros con poca carga. Sea lo que sea, quiero salir de este lateral infernal, mejor si es visitando los ochomiles


----------



## Interesado (5 Ene 2011)

Buenos días,

R4 recomienda cortos a TEF. Eso refuerza la teoría pepona. ienso:

A muy corto no lo veo, pero si que es cierto que tiene una pinta feílla.


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Anda, yo que no tengo móvil me había planteado comprar uno con la misma intención, ya que con esa finalidad, no lo considero gasto, lo considero inversión.
> 
> Me ha frenado todo el asunto de la antena defectuosa, ¿algo que comentar al respecto?




quien prueba un aifone ya no cambia... 8:


el 4 es igual al 3GS con más pijaditas... pero mola.... , lo de la antena es una chorrada de la competencia... )



Saludos )


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

Interesado dijo:


> R4 recomienda cortos a TEF. Eso refuerza la teoría pepona. ienso:
> .



¿dónde...? 8:


porque yo no veo tal recomendación... :no:


----------



## debianita (5 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿dónde...? 8:
> 
> 
> porque yo no veo tal recomendación... :no:




Entre con el login de tonuel a ver si asi lo ve 8:


----------



## Interesado (5 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿dónde...? 8:
> 
> 
> porque yo no veo tal recomendación... :no:



Perdón, me he colado, la recomendación es VENTA PARCIAL por debajo de 17.5.

Hablan de un HCH de esos que se cumplen siempre... :fiufiu:

Es que empezáis a hablar de sangre de buena mañana y uno se pierde.


----------



## aksarben (5 Ene 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo espero una niña, una pecatita, y le aseguro que mi esposo y yo pondremos todo nuestro empeño en educarla como nosotros creemos que es correcto. Sin que le falte ningún artículo de necesidad, pero que sepa valorar el esfuerzo que cuestan las cosas. Por ejemplo, intentaremos limitar esa orgía de regalos navideños a los niños, y si hay que llamar a los abuelos al orden, lo haremos.



Prepárate para discutir mucho. Pero mucho mucho. Ánimo igualmente .


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, que también tenía un 9985(c) y pico, que se ha quedado bastante cerca del techo de hoy en 9974(c) :o



Mi fe en usted hizo que ayer cambiara mis intenciones de cerrar lasgos en 9900 f y pusiera orden en 9945 f y otra para abrir cortos en 9965f .

Tal era mi fe que me fui a dormir tanquilamente soñando con los angelitos, cuando me desperte comprobe que :: :: ::

Otro error garaffal de su niña y su fiel profeta zuloman se convertira en 








Un poquito de seriedad hoyga, menos vacaciones y mas itv a la niña que se le desactualiza xd 

Bueno, si quiere que le perdone la vida ponga sus previsiones de hoy y acierte, o acabara sirviendome de indicador de sentimiento contrario y degradado a sargento chusquero bolsistico.


----------



## carvil (5 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es uno de los que había mirado, también el HTC desire HD, tiene una pantalla bastante grande.
> 
> Pero es que no me decido y va pasando el tiempo y cada vez sacan uno con una pijada nueva.




No te recomiendo el HD debe de traer una bateria pequeña :S


El Euro moviendose entre el 33-32

Se incrementa la volatilidad, cuidado con los stops.


Salu2


----------



## atman (5 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es uno de los que había mirado, también el HTC desire HD, tiene una pantalla bastante grande.
> 
> Pero es que no me decido y va pasando el tiempo y cada vez sacan uno con una pijada nueva.



Los aparatos más grandes que el Galaxy, se me hacen demasiado. La pantalla, por supuesto se agradece, pero se vuelven engorrosos de manejar con una mano.


----------



## Catacrack (5 Ene 2011)

Menuda matanza estan degollando a los *****s.

SANGRE!!!


----------



## dillei (5 Ene 2011)

pufff. derrumbe en segundos!


----------



## Abner (5 Ene 2011)

Me encanta el olor de los latigazos de los leoncios por la mañana, son tan chulos para surfear. Han tocado el 9721, muy cercano al 9727 del segundo soporte para hoy, como vienen haciendo últimamente. Ayer ni se acercaron a la primera resistencia en 10023 muhahahahahah.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ene 2011)

El Ibex vuelve a comportarse como en el no-rally de Navidad.

Fran, déjate de proyecciones a 200 días vista y suelta la información, ¿POR QUÉ HUBO UN NO-RALLY DE NAVIDAD EN EL IBEX?

Si es que lo sabes, claro, me desilusionaría una contestación tipo: "no hubo rally de Navidad porque decidimos cerrar posiciones y el mercado somos nosotros"


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

dillei dijo:


> pufff. derrumbe en segundos!




es lo que viene a ser una limpieza de stops...


----------



## atman (5 Ene 2011)

Excusas para mover mercado, que hay demasiada cautela y así no se hace dinero, entren señores, entren, sin miedo...


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2011)

El chulibex no se suma en las alzas y es el primero de la clase en los recortes .....

Lleva ya tiempo así.

A ver si al cierre cae por debajo de 9850-9830.


----------



## Abner (5 Ene 2011)

El gráfico del CFD de XTB basado en el futuro y el gráfico del contado, no se parecen un carajo ahora mismo ¿?¿?WTF¿?¿?

Edito: ¿Alguien con otro broker que le pase lo mismo?
Edito: No digo ná, la noche me confunde.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2011)

Esconded la noticia a los chinos...

España: fuerte caída del PMI de servicios en diciembre - 2720685 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ene 2011)

Wall Street Computers Read The News Before Trading | Singularity Hub

Yo creo que sí leen la prensa, pero no la del día, leen hoy la prensa de dentro de un mes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Ene 2011)

pollastre debe estar dandole una poaliza a su niña por que no esta ni se le espera 


No sea cobardica hombre, que un fallo lo tiene cualquiera ::


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2011)

Llegados a este punto de sangría, ésto sólo lo salva un reversal a lo bestia con la apertura usana.

Dificil.


----------



## tonuel (5 Ene 2011)

el chulibex 2000 puntos menos que el down... quien te ha visto y quien te ve... 


Saludos


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2011)

Saludos Hamijo, aparece cuando huele saaaangre.

El PMI de Servicios de Hispanistán ha hecho mucho daño.


----------



## Interesado (5 Ene 2011)

A ver si este año los reyes nos traen lo que les hemos pedido la mayoría... pérdida de los 9500, rotura de la directriz alcista desde los 6k, inicio del segundo reinado del Gran Guano y sangre... mucha sangre.

El objetivo de la rotura del suelo estaría sobre 10460. No queda tanto.


----------



## debianita (5 Ene 2011)

Vendo las putillas, plusvis a la saca. Ahora tengo entre manos una operación jodida, espero contar la experiencia en breve.

Tonuel, se le echaba de menos


----------



## pollastre (5 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastre debe estar dandole una poaliza a su niña por que no esta ni se le espera
> 
> 
> No sea cobardica hombre, que un fallo lo tiene cualquiera ::



Modo iPhone, zulo... Estoy de viaje, llevo en carretera desde las 7am

Hoy he delegado en la AI, piloto automático y libertad de operativa. Siempre dentro de unos limites, claro. Al final del día echare un vistazo a ver que tal ha ido.


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

¿unos largos para el medio plazo...? ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## debianita (5 Ene 2011)

Os voy a contar una historia, el pasado dia 31 me pillé los dedos como nunca. Haciendo mis compras navideñas de cortos pillé unas cuantas SyV, no muchas. Todo iba viento en popa a toda vela, ya olia las plusvis, tenia la cuenta en verde intenso. Estaba tan convencido de mi entrada, que quité el stop lejano que tenia para ajustarlo. Entonces empezó el calvario, segundos antes de la robasta ví movimientos muy raros, posis gordas, demasiado gordas para el volumen de esos días. Me quedé bloqueado, completamente. A final de la robasta vi que la habian subido un 7%, con un apalancamiento x4 pueden ustedes hacer números del desastre que tenía entre manos. 

Que conio pasó, pues SyV tenian entre manos una ampliación de capital (hecho que desconocia completamente) y justo en la robasta, que casualidad, los peces gordos del chicharro decidieron que acudirian todos con sus estampitas a comprar los nuevos papelitos a 4.5. Asi que estos cabroncetes subieron el chicharro hasta el infinito. Se pueden imaginar ustedes que cara de idiota se le quedó a un servidor. Despues de comentar el tema con el forero CP (crack de los analisis fundamentales y una gran persona) y documentarme sobre el estado de la ladrillera quebrada (si ven ustedes los números de esta empresa dan miedo). Decidi esperar el comportamiento del chicharro en 2011, por suerte no supero la fuerte resistencia con claridad y hoy he podido salir con la cabeza bien alta 


Conclusiones:

- Jamás quitar el maldito stop, aunque sea un instante para moverlo.
- Jamás jugar con chicharros iliquidos manipulables con 4 duros.


Perdonen por el tocho, esto parece el divan del trader  Lo cuento por si alguien puede sacar provecho de mi experiencia chicharril ::

PD: Cambio de tercio, he comprado una call barata. A ver si MM entra con todo el equipo :baba:

Por cierto nuestra deuda ha mejorado considerablemente:

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,30% (última actualización 12:29)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,86% (última actualización 12:28)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 244 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 333.98


----------



## Abner (5 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿unos largos para el medio plazo...? ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos ienso:



Pues no sé yo, a mí me da la sensación de que vamos a la directriz soporte en el 93XX a este paso.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Os voy a contar una historia, el pasado dia 31 me pillé los dedos como nunca. Haciendo mis compras navideñas de cortos pillé unas cuantas SyV, no muchas. Todo iba viento en popa a toda vela, ya olia las plusvis, tenia la cuenta en verde intenso. Estaba tan convencido de mi entrada, que quité el stop lejano que tenia para ajustarlo. Entonces empezó el calvario, segundos antes de la robasta ví movimientos muy raros, posis gordas, demasiado gordas para el volumen de esos días. Me quedé bloqueado, completamente. A final de la robasta vi que la habian subido un 7%, con un apalancamiento x4 pueden ustedes hacer números del desastre que tenía entre manos.
> 
> Que conio pasó, pues SyV tenian entre manos una ampliación de capital (hecho que desconocia completamente) y justo en la robasta, que casualidad, los peces gordos del chicharro decidieron que acudirian todos con sus estampitas a comprar los nuevos papelitos a 4.5. Asi que estos cabroncetes subieron el chicharro hasta el infinito. Se pueden imaginar ustedes que cara de idiota se le quedó a un servidor. Despues de comentar el tema con el forero CP (crack de los analisis fundamentales y una gran persona) y documentarme sobre el estado de la ladrillera quebrada (si ven ustedes los números de esta empresa dan miedo). Decidi esperar el comportamiento del chicharro en 2011, por suerte no supero la fuerte resistencia con claridad y hoy he podido salir con la cabeza bien alta
> 
> ...



Muchos hemos pasado por ahí. El haber aprendido la lección nos ha costado dinero, por otra parte muy bien invertido porque nadie nace aprendido.

Me alegro que hayas podido dejar atrás la posi.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Pues no sé yo, a mí me da la sensación de que vamos a la directriz soporte en el 93XX a este paso.



Ese es el próximo nivel clave.


----------



## Condor (5 Ene 2011)

El que el bono español haya mejorado considerablemente es debido a lo que en los '70 se denominó la "amenaza amarilla" que se ve es más disuasoria (la amenaza) que las que profiere el propio BCE.


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Ene 2011)

pos me parece que el down va pa rojo, malo, malo, y ademas parece que arranca con un buen recorte.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ene 2011)

Ahora parece que compran un poco.


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ahora parece que compran un poco.



el tren sólo sale una vez... 8:


----------



## Condor (5 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> el tren sólo sale una vez... 8:



Todos los días


----------



## Claca (5 Ene 2011)

En fin, sobran comentarios. El peligro de ver el precio estancado mientras el optimismo sube es mucho y, como el DAX, hay que contextualizar. Un lateral justo por debajo de la zona de reflexión anterior, desde la cual el IBEX se metió una leche de 1.200 puntos, tiene mucho peligro. El IBEX se ha descolgado y hasta que no dé muestras de girar con ganas no hay que entrar. Como llevo repitiendo, si no hay fuerza, que no la hay, lo más probable es confirmar la debilidad perdiendo los 9.000, tardando lo que tenga que tardar en llegar al objetivo e independientmente de si rebota, no rebota o marea al personal un poco más volviendo a la zona de resistencias. Puedo equivocarme, pero de momento todo me indica que vamos a ver antes los 8.XXX que los 11.XXX.

Interesante también la situación del VIX:



Claca dijo:


> GAP espectacular, pero el VIX no lo refleja... Mínimos del VIX coinciden con los del 2007 y los del 2010 :rolleye:
> ´
> El gráfico lo dice todo:



Un velón para arriba sería muy negativo para las bolsas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ene 2011)

Han comprado un paquete grande de 200 contratos a la 14:15 en 9590f más o menos.

No sé qué stop llevarán.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ene 2011)

Debianita, al final salió bien, me alegro.


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Han comprado un paquete grande de 200 contratos a la 14:15 en 9590f más o menos.
> 
> No sé qué stop llevarán.



Pues yo creo que ha sido cierre de cortos, llevaban un saldo de -800 contratos hoy contando solo los grandes.

edito: a mi me sale la compra en 9575.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2011)

El chulibex lleva desde las 12:40 en un canal perfecto. El último toque en la directriz inferior ha dado unos buenos pipos en un par de minutos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Pues yo creo que ha sido cierre de cortos, llevaban un saldo de -800 contratos hoy contando solo los grandes.



No lo sé, no tengo todos los datos porque se me quedó colgado el ordenador pero tal como se había desarrollado la sesión no me extrañaría.


----------



## rafaxl (5 Ene 2011)

Ya lo tenemos todo para que esto pegue un viaje parriba que parta culos... que lo hagan, eso ya...

ISM 57.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El chulibex lleva desde las 12:40 en un canal perfecto. El último toque en la directriz inferior ha dado unos buenos pipos en un par de minutos.



Ahora mismo en la directriz superior del canal.


----------



## rafaxl (5 Ene 2011)

Que momentos madre mia... que tension... jajajajaja


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora mismo en la directriz superior del canal.



a tomar por culo el canal... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que momentos madre mia... que tension... jajajajaja




tensión tendrás cuando rompamos los 12000 este trimestre... )



Saludos )


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya lo tenemos todo para que esto pegue un viaje parriba que parta culos... que lo hagan, eso ya...
> 
> ISM 57.



La subpartida de empleo en el ISM no ha salido nada bien


----------



## Interesado (5 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Lo dicho, *acumulación, preparando los hachazos*. 750 también en su recuento parece una opción factible.
> 
> Pues nada, aguardemos acontecimientos estas próximas sesiones, y veamos si el IBEX se convierte en un índice atractivo y no el casino de los últimos meses.



Me temo que cuando lleguemos a los mínimos de ayer (suelo del lateral) sabremos si hay ganas de 10k.

Interesante día de palomitas.


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Ene 2011)

Significativo donde ha rebotado el Ibex. Ahora solo queda que suba a buscar los niveles que dijo Fran.
Tiene pinta de pegar un buen tirón ahora mismo. (Hablo sin datos)


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Significativo donde ha rebotado el Ibex. Ahora solo queda que suba a buscar los niveles que dijo Fran.
> Tiene pinta de pegar un buen tirón ahora mismo. (Hablo sin datos)





hay que tener fe... inocho:


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> hay que tener fe... inocho:



1270 en el SP, es la línea de salida


----------



## atman (5 Ene 2011)

Vale, el negro de Zuloman me llamó esta mañana para preguntarme si iba seguir palmando, por si necesitaba vaselina... vamos que el chico no es muy escrupuloso y tal... así que le dije que no y deshice en buena hora. Ahora...


Spoiler



estoy entrando en los 9720,25,31c


 ...a ver como salimos.



Spoiler



Y cierro los dos primeros, casi cubro lo palmado a la mañana.


----------



## rafaxl (5 Ene 2011)

Vamos parriba, raro era no ver una espantada de estas. Se echaba de menos.


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vamos parriba, raro era no ver una espantada de estas. Se echaba de menos.



Esto es un ligero repunte, los indicadores están temblando. Ojo a lo que puede venir... Parriba Of Course


----------



## atman (5 Ene 2011)

Los 1270 del Sp son duros, pero ya acostumbrado a esta dinámica... yo veo los 1283-4 a la vuelta. Evidentemente, de ese intento, a los infiernos... o eso espero.


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

yadeciayo que el tren estaba saliendo...


----------



## atman (5 Ene 2011)

al DAx acaban de encenderle los cohetes...


----------



## debianita (5 Ene 2011)

Dale pepón 

mis primeros largos en meses :cook: Aviso a navegantes, por el sentimiento contrarian y tal


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2011)

Pues en el Ibex toda esta subidita se está haciendo con órdenes vendedoras de las pequeñas, me da que a algún leoncio le están quitando las plusvas mañaneras


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues en el Ibex toda esta subidita se está haciendo con órdenes vendedoras de las pequeñas, me da que a algún leoncio le están quitando las plusvas mañaneras



Muy torpes tienen que ser, porque hasta yo lo he visto con el ProRT


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Muy torpes tienen que ser, porque hasta yo lo he visto con el ProRT



Se han metido tras la bajadita de las 16:30 y en vez de darse cuenta de que estaban equivocados han seguido metiendo más órdenes para forzar la bajada, desde luego si que son torpes si.


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Muy torpes tienen que ser, porque hasta yo lo he visto con el ProRT



y yo con el aifone...


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Se han metido tras la bajadita de las 16:30 y en vez de darse cuenta de que estaban equivocados han seguido metiendo más órdenes para forzar la bajada, desde luego si que son torpes si.



Señor Mulder, estos quieren cerrar por encima de 9800, y se ve a la legua. Que se hayan camuflado órdenes, eso no digo que no


----------



## atman (5 Ene 2011)

querrá usted decir, querido Market 9800... que una cosa es la magia de las 17:30 y otra esa mascletá que usted propone. 




Spoiler



cerrado el último, ahora ya gano pasta, poca pero...


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Señor Mulder, estos quieren cerrar por encima de 10800, y se ve a la legua. Que se hayan camuflado órdenes, eso no digo que no



La robasta promete.


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Ene 2011)

atman dijo:


> querrá usted decir, querido Market 9800... que una cosa es la magia de las 17:30 y otra esa mascletá que usted propone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solucionado...::


----------



## rafaxl (5 Ene 2011)

Esto es el guiñol en estado puro. Raspadito, raspadito.

Ahora ya solo queda el barbas y sus pomos... sp esperame ahi arriba!!


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

circulen... aterrizando en los 9800 y aquí no ha pasado nada... )



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Señor Mulder, estos quieren cerrar por encima de 9800, y se ve a la legua. Que se hayan camuflado órdenes, eso no digo que no



Quiero mis correspondientes thanks, después de una lección maestra


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Quiero mis correspondientes thanks, después de una lección maestra




y yo dije en mínimos que salia el tren y nada de nada hoyga...


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Ene 2011)

Me faltaba un mensaje para los 500...que mejor ocasión.
Señor Mulder en los "corrillos" se habla de sus análisis. Es como una caza del gato y el ratón.
No nos falle y siga cerrando la sesión IBEX con un clásico imprescindible.

P.D. Sr. JL le daré algunos. Los tiene bien merecidos, aunque no me diga que esperaba este latigazo de hoy a principio de la mañana.

Hecho, acabo de subir su valoración en el chat varios enteros.:Aplauso:


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me faltaba un mensaje para los 500...que mejor ocasión.
> Señor Mulder en los "corrillos" se habla de sus análisis. Es como una caza del gato y el ratón.
> No nos falle y siga cerrando la sesión IBEX con un clásico imprescindible.




su pentium todavía esta procesando... paciencia... 8:


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy han empezado el día con una orden de casi 100 contratos de compra, pero enseguida han empezado a meter volumen bajista con fuerza cuyo apogeo ha llegado a las 9:45 aproximadamente con 259 contratos a la venta. Aunque durante la primera hora aun habían ciertas dudas, porque había cierta lucha entre compras y ventas, a partir de ese momento ya ha quedado bastante clara la jugada. El volumen vendedor ha durado hasta las 13 horas.

En ese momento se han puesto compradores, con órdenes pequeñas, aunque a las 14:15 han metido 203 contratos de compra, la actividad de compra no ha sido comparable en volumen ni actividad a la vendedora de antes.

A las 16:30 hemos tenido una escaramuza vendedora que ha durado casi hasta las 17, pero en este momento han llegado otra vez las compras.

En subasta han comprado.

En resumen, yo diría que hoy se han posicionado cortos porque la actividad y el volumen de la tarde no me cuadran en absoluto con el de la mañana. Lo de hoy ha sido una bajada con volumen, aunque lo de la mañana podría tratarse también de una saltada de stops en toda regla y eso explicaría la subida exagerada de la tarde con un volumen un tanto escaso.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2011)

La jornada de hoy ha sido muy significativa porque estaba sobre el soporte. Tras la apertura se ha realizado una carnicería de las buenas.
La vela ha sido importante pero en el cierre lo han subido demasiado arriba (9800). Lo normal es que comience una buena corrección (lástima que no tengamos certeza con la jugarreta que han hecho desde el mediodía).
Si mañana comienza a subor y deja atrás esta "falsa ruptura" sería para darles de hostias.


----------



## Dawkins (5 Ene 2011)

Crosposteo un tema que ha pasado desapercibido en el foro, por que la verdad, el título del hilo ha sido muy poco comercial.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-banquero-central-que-engano-medio-mundo.html

*hugolp* ha sido contratado por LD como articulista, y hoy le han publicado su primer articulo. Os agradecería que os paséis por el hilo y comentéis algo del artículo, para que llame un poco más la atención en el foro y se monte debate.

pd: casi se la pega el ibex hoy ::


----------



## tonuel (5 Ene 2011)

Mi sistema indicaba limpieza de stops... quien ha palmado hoy son los de siempre... 


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2011)

De la semana que viene no pasa sin que los velas rojas empiecen a hacer de las suyas.


----------



## rafaxl (5 Ene 2011)

Que bien huelen los dolares frescos que esta metiendo el barbas, rico rico y con fundamento.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2011)

Y el gap del sp en los 1257 sigue sin cerrarse...uhmm


----------



## Claca (5 Ene 2011)

Joder, no comprendo tanto optimismo. El IBEX se para en resistencia, está semanas aguantando generando sentimiento alcista y hoy recorta recordando que sigue siendo el peor de Europa, cerrando más o menos en el soporte, pero dando un buen susto que ha terminado constando como una victoria alcista. 

El caso de USA es distinto, aguanta todavía el tipo y además el VIX tiene un gap que cerrar sobre los 16.5, por lo que antes de girarse podría ir a cerrarlo y aprovechar tal vez para volver a probar los mínimos de estos últimos 3 años en los 15.

Por cierto ¿sabéis si el carbón está muy caro? Me da que más de uno esta noche nos ganaremos carretadas de este oro negro para pobres


----------



## rafaxl (5 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto ¿sabéis si el carbón está muy caro? Me da que más de uno esta noche nos ganaremos carretadas de este oro negro para pobres



Pues no se ahora como zp subvenciona la minería a lo mejor tenemos que pagar un carbonazo :XX::XX::XX:.

1276.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2011)

No te preocupes que ya nos lo recuerdan

'WSJ' dice que la visita de Li Keqiang no basta para "sacar a España de la zanja" - 2722022 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Interesado (5 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, no comprendo tanto optimismo. El IBEX se para en resistencia, está semanas aguantando generando sentimiento alcista y hoy recorta recordando que sigue siendo el peor de Europa, cerrando más o menos en el soporte, pero dando un buen susto que ha terminado constando como una victoria alcista.
> 
> El caso de USA es distinto, aguanta todavía el tipo y además el VIX tiene un gap que cerrar sobre los 16.5, por lo que antes de girarse podría ir a cerrarlo y aprovechar tal vez para volver a probar los mínimos de estos últimos 3 años en los 15.
> 
> Por cierto ¿sabéis si el carbón está muy caro? Me da que más de uno esta noche nos ganaremos carretadas de este oro negro para pobres



Al igual que ayer Mulder decía que el SP se estaba pegando una buena torta porque bajaba 0.2%, hoy podemos hablar de hazaña alcista en el IBEX por sólo haber bajado un 0.88%. 

Podemos decir que el SP es nuncabajista y el IBEX nuncasubista. :XX:

EDIT: Pero en el fondo lo que nos mola es que vuelva la marcha... que ya empezaba a ser aburrido.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues no se ahora como zp subvenciona la minería a lo mejor tenemos que pagar un carbonazo :XX::XX::XX:.
> 
> 1276.



De momento ya se ha topado de nuevo (ya van dos) con un Gandalfnosubirásmás en ese punto. Veamos si lo intenta de nuevo


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto ¿sabéis si el carbón está muy caro? Me da que más de uno esta noche nos ganaremos carretadas de este oro negro para pobres









Para que 'valoren' sus regalitos


----------



## especulador financiero (5 Ene 2011)

*su regalo de reyes... * 






Saludos


----------



## rafaxl (5 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De momento ya se ha topado de nuevo (ya van dos) con un Gandalfnosubirásmás en ese punto. Veamos si lo intenta de nuevo



Ya ha pasado el 76 y va a por el 77 y subiendo... miedo me dan estos yankis.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya ha pasado el 76 y va a por el 77 y subiendo... miedo me dan estos yankis.



Tu espera un poco...


----------



## debianita (5 Ene 2011)

Como aparezca el balrog con la saca del barbas verás a donde manda al pobre Gandalf el gris 8:


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, no comprendo tanto optimismo. El IBEX se para en resistencia, está semanas aguantando generando sentimiento alcista y hoy recorta recordando que sigue siendo el peor de Europa, cerrando más o menos en el soporte, pero dando un buen susto que ha terminado constando como una victoria alcista.
> 
> El caso de USA es distinto, aguanta todavía el tipo y además el VIX tiene un gap que cerrar sobre los 16.5, por lo que antes de girarse podría ir a cerrarlo y aprovechar tal vez para volver a probar los mínimos de estos últimos 3 años en los 15.
> 
> Por cierto ¿sabéis si el carbón está muy caro? Me da que más de uno esta noche nos ganaremos carretadas de este oro negro para pobres



El significativa la debilidad manifiesta del Chulibex ignorando la machada alcista del SP.

Con eso me quedo ....


----------



## Claca (5 Ene 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El significativa la debilidad manifiesta del Chulibex ignorando la machada alcista del SP.
> 
> Con eso me quedo ....



Es que no hay correlación, desde hace mucho además. Es muy peligroso buscar largos en función del buen comportamiento de USA (o hasta hace poco del DAX). Europa va a su bola y hay que aceptarlo, no hablemos ya del IBEX. Estamos débiles y con mala pinta, independientemente de lo que hagan el resto de índices.

Edito: Echando un vistazo a USA, yo diría que le puede quedar un 4% como mucho. Todavía es pronto, pero jugando un poco a la bola de cristal es lo que me sale. No digo que se alcance ese tanto por ciento, si no que lo más probable es que de ahí no pasen. Hay que estar atento al VIX a ver si nos va dando pistas. El siguiente movimiento tendencial más aprovechable en las bolsas, es decir, ignorando el corto plazo dejando margen para un poco más de mareo, creo que será bajista.


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2011)

Resultados de la encuesta semanal de sentimiento (en paréntesis los anteriores):

Alcistas 42.5% (39.6%)
Neutrales 11.17% (17%)
Bajistas 45.8% (43.4%)

Los neutrales bajan y suben ligeramente los extremos. Para mí lo más relevante es que el optimismo se mantiene a pesar de la mala evolución del IBEX. La media de 4 semanas se situaría ya sobre niveles cercanos al techo :fiufiu:

Datos de www.sentimientomercado.com


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

hoy vienen los reyes... )


----------



## Interesado (6 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> hoy vienen los reyes... )



Los Reyes Magos de China.



Cárpatos dijo:


> China comenta que va a comprar unos 6.000 millones de euros en deuda pública española según fuentes del gobierno, comentado por El País



Buenos días.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ene 2011)

Tranquilos, solo quiere rebotar en la base del canal...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ene 2011)

Solo venden como ratas para darle emoción al asunto...


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

a los inversores de medio-largo plazo no nos asustan las variaciones en los precios... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ene 2011)

Buenos (Reyes Magos) días... 

Ayer rebotamos en el último punto "rebotable", el fibo61,8% de toda la subida 9200-10250, para mi el escenario sigue siendo válido.

Si hacemos el 100% de la OndaA, desde los 9600 de ayer, nos iríamos más o menos sobre los 10650 puntos.







Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos (Reyes Magos) días...
> 
> Ayer rebotamos en el último punto "rebotable", el fibo61,8% de toda la subida 9200-10250, para mi el escenario sigue siendo válido.
> 
> ...



Eso será con "otro" Ibex, es decir, noticias, novedades, mediante...

Porque con el Ibex de las últimas semanas, para llegar al 10650 necesitariamos el SP, no sé, ¿en 2000?


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

chavales... unos larguitos en SOS...? ienso:


*-40%*


Saludos )


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> chavales... unos larguitos en SOS...? ienso:
> 
> 
> *-40%*
> ...


----------



## Misterio (6 Ene 2011)

> ¿Qué le pasa al Ibex?	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Pues los bancos no tienen el día, y con BBVA restando 20 puntos al índice y Santander 45, pocas cosas puede hacer este índice tan deficiente en cuanto a sus ponderaciones. Hoy en día ya es el Ibex 3+32 comparsas tocando la música. BBVA, Santander Y tef, no hay más índice.



El pobre Cárpatos se enfada solo cuando el Ibex baja claro, cuando sube no se pregunta estas cosas.


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

habrá comprado a primera hora...


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!



Misterio dijo:


> El pobre Cárpatos se enfada solo cuando el Ibex baja claro, cuando sube no se pregunta estas cosas.



Se cabrea cuando el Ibex va por libre sin seguir al resto de los índices, cosa que suele ser muy habitual por desgracia y le da igual que suba o baje, porque yo le he visto quejarse muchas veces de lo contrario.


----------



## Misterio (6 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> habrá comprado a primera hora...



Si, a lo mejor no ha entendido eso de ponerse corto todavía ienso:


----------



## Interesado (6 Ene 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> El pobre Cárpatos se enfada solo cuando el Ibex baja claro, cuando sube no se pregunta estas cosas.



Es que si quiere ponerse largo en IBEX casi que le compensa más ponerse largo en TEF. Si no fuera por las matildes hoy la cosa pintaba muy distinta.

EDIT:
Se parecen pero no son lo mismo:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Eso será con "otro" Ibex, es decir, noticias, novedades, mediante...
> 
> Porque con el Ibex de las últimas semanas, para llegar al 10650 necesitariamos el SP, no sé, ¿en 2000?



Sí, ayer rebotó en el fibo61,8%, hoy "justamente" ha hecho mínimo en el fibo50%, todo el mundo "ve" la debilidad de nuestro índice y se posiciona corto... como se me habrá ocurrido pensar en subir... :rolleye:

Saludos... (ups! a ti no... mejor un abrozote)







Edito: Por cierto, yo no he dicho que vayamos a subir hasta el 10650. Digo que el 100% de la OndaA nos llevaría a 10650. Podríamos hacer el 161,8 y nos mandaría al 11300, te suenan esos "niveles"? :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

Mejor no tocar el IBEX. Una tragaperras da más esperanzas


----------



## Abner (6 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mejor no tocar el IBEX. Una tragaperras da más esperanzas



Mira que he visto posts tuyos, y hasta ahora no me había fijado en el chiste de la imagen. Me encanta la firma, qué gran frikitest.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

Mira nuestro ínclito presidente de joven a los mandos del ordenador (que peli más genial)


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

en mínimos comenté meterse en SOS... ¿alguno lo hizo...? ienso:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## Abner (6 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> en mínimos comenté meterse en SOS... ¿alguno lo hizo...? ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos :baba:



[Pezqueñines mode on]

Chicharrines no, gracias, debes dejarlos crecer


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

Por cierto el euro cae en picado

¿será hoy el big guano?


----------



## rafaxl (6 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por cierto el euro cae en picado
> 
> ¿será hoy el big guano?



Los alemanes parece que no estan muy dispuestos, y eso saliendo hoy la noticia de que su paro cerro por encima de los 3 milloneh.

Solo queda subir por decreto ley, nada mas.


----------



## rafaxl (6 Ene 2011)

Vamos parriba!!! sal peponito que te quiero ver el... boton rojo.

9800, no puedes bajar!!


----------



## Kujire (6 Ene 2011)

Chi@s necesitamos vuestra ayuda, hoy día de Reyes, acordaros de vuestros hijos y del futuro que les dejáis.

*INICIATIVA LEGISLATIVA DEL PUEBLO PARA BAJAR EL SUELDO A LOS POLÍTICOS*

pasaros por el hilo


----------



## rafaxl (6 Ene 2011)

Paro eeuu 409.000 vs. 410.000 esperado.

Y subimos... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

El paro tropieza otra vez

Paro semanal 


409.000, peor de lo esperado que era 400.000

Peticiones de subsidio de paro semanales suben de 391.000 a 409.000, cuando se esperaba tan solo una cifra de 400.000. 

La media de 4 semanas baja de 414.250 a 410.750. Nivel más bajo desde julio de 2.008. 

El total de perceptores baja de 4,15 millones a 4,103 millones cuando se esperaba 4,095 millones. Tampoco esta es una buena cifra. 

Dato claramente malo para bolsas y dólar y bueno para bonos. No confirma para nada la euforia desatada ayer por el dato de ADP.


Veremos si hay papelón del bueno


----------



## rafaxl (6 Ene 2011)

Seria interesante saber el volumen que esta habiendo hoy. Los alemanes estan que lo tiran y el euro se recupera (ainss el paro usano...).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Seria interesante saber el volumen que esta habiendo hoy. Los alemanes estan que lo tiran y el euro se recupera (ainss el paro usano...).



En el Ibex la operación más gorda no llega a 100 contratos, no te puedo dar más datos ni del SP porque si pongo muchas pijadas en el excel se me cuelga el ordenador. ::


----------



## Abner (6 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> En el Ibex la operación más gorda no llega a 100 contratos, no te puedo dar más datos ni del SP porque si pongo muchas pijadas en el excel se me cuelga el ordenador. ::



¿Cómo consigues los datos de volumen del IBEX? (me refiero al del contado, no de los futuros)

Thks.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

Vamos, vamos

A cerrar el gap del sp en 1257

Urge


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ene 2011)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Cómo consigues los datos de volumen del IBEX? (me refiero al del contado, no de los futuros)
> 
> Thks.



Del broker, aunque solo miro los de los futuros.

Yo utilizo el excel para ir recopilando los datos pero hay gente que usa un programa y los descarga en una base de datos.

Si lo quieres hacer con el excel vas a Datos--->Obtener datos externos---> consulta web...

Y ahí te sale un mini-navegador para poner la web que quieras, seleccionas la página, los datos y le das a importar y te los pega en el excel.

Después haces una macro para que repita el proceso cada x segundos y los vaya pegando en forma de columna y ya tienes datos en tiempo real.

Por cierto, en el Ibex han dicho "basta" y han soltado las ventas.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

Como el Dax pierda los 7000 nos vamos a reir


----------



## Abner (6 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Del broker, aunque solo miro los de los futuros.
> 
> Yo utilizo el excel para ir recopilando los datos pero hay gente que usa un programa y los descarga en una base de datos.
> 
> ...



Pero el volumen del futuro no se parece al del contado, ¿no? ¿los filtros que se puedan hacer en el futuro para rastrear a los leoncios no serían poco fiables?


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ene 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...0-sobre-sus-posiciones-cortas-en-dolares.html
saludos


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> En el Ibex la operación más gorda no llega a 100 contratos, no te puedo dar más datos ni del SP porque si pongo muchas pijadas en el excel se me cuelga el ordenador. ::



Yo si que tengo un par de operaciones de más de 100 contratos pero se han hecho al inicio de la sesión.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

Que sigan apreciando el dolar que veras el bonito guano que van a formar


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

Mulder... me estoy aburriendo... ¡¡¡cuéntanos algo...!!! 8:


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Mulder... me estoy aburriendo... ¡¡¡cuéntanos algo...!!! 8:



Hoy en el Ibex se nota que es fiesta nacional 

En el Stoxx también se nota un poco y en el euro....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ene 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Pero el volumen del futuro no se parece al del contado, ¿no? ¿los filtros que se puedan hacer en el futuro para rastrear a los leoncios no serían poco fiables?



En el volumen del contado hay un lío tremendo, lo que puedes hacer es seguir a las agencias, creo que había una página por ahí que te daba los datos pero no la tengo a mano.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ene 2011)

Ventas navideñas EE UU no cumplen expectativas

Las ventas navideñas de cadenas minoristas no alcanzaron a cumplir las previsiones de los analistas, que habían confiando en que mostrarían una clara recuperación respecto a un año antes. Macy´s anunció hoy que sus ventas de diciembre aumentaron un 3,9% respecto al mismo mes del año anterior, pero los analistas habían pronosticado un avance del 4,5%, mientras que Target anunció que sus ventas habían descendido un 0,9%. Las acciones de la primera caían a esta hora un 3,52% y las de la segunda perdían hasta un 5,84%. Estos descensos arrastraban también a otras empresas del sector como Kohl's (-1,76%), Wet Seal (-12,53%) y Zumiez (-9,94%), que tampoco alcanzaron las previsiones.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo si que tengo un par de operaciones de más de 100 contratos pero se han hecho al inicio de la sesión.



A mí me salen de noventa y pico contratos eso depende del momento en el que recoja los datos, un segundo antes o después y cuentas unas operaciones u otras.

De todas formas esas eran las más gordas del día.

Hasta ahora mismo con una burrada de operación de 1000 contratos. :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ene 2011)

Mulder, confirma, que no me fío de mis datos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ene 2011)

Vaya empeño en cerrar por encima de 9800.

Si se hace tan descarado no vale, ¿intentan engañar a algún sistema automático tontorrón?


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

Dax por debajo de los 7000

Comienza el papelón

"Ponte corto, insensato"


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mulder, confirma, que no me fío de mis datos.



En mi caso el volumen es bastante fiable porque simplemente cojo la diferencia entre la muestra actual y la anterior, normalmente con una frecuencia de 15 segundos. Si me quedara sin internet o se fuera la luz, al recuperar la transmisión de datos el volumen seguiría siendo correcto, aunque ya no sabría en todo ese tiempo si se han producido operaciones grandes o no.

A las 16:50 -> 1050 contratos a la venta :8:

PD: vaya ostiazo se está dando el Ibex...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi caso el volumen es bastante fiable porque simplemente cojo la diferencia entre la muestra actual y la anterior, normalmente con una frecuencia de 15 segundos. Si me quedara sin internet o se fuera la luz, al recuperar la transmisión de datos el volumen seguiría siendo correcto, aunque ya no sabría en todo ese tiempo si se han producido operaciones grandes o no.
> 
> A las 16:50 1050 contratos a la venta :8:
> 
> PD: vaya ostiazo se está dando el Ibex...



Si eso es lo que hago yo, lo que pasa es que si se me cortan los datos las fórmulas del excel no me lo detectan porque las tengo sin condicionales y sin filtros.

Es que yo SÍ utilizo un pentium y si le meto muchas fórmulas a la hoja se me cuelga.

El día que me pase al multi-nucleo va a ser como pasar de un seat a un mercedes.

Tenía que preguntarle a pollastre sobre componentes, creo que Intel acaba de sacar una "cosa" nueva (Sandy bridge lo llaman) y no sé si comprar o esperar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Ene 2011)

menos mal que hoy no he estado delante de la pantalla 
capaz de haber cerrado cortos en perdidas cuando subia por la mañana ::
cierro cortos y abro largos :no:

a riesgo de ver los 9500 en proximas sesiones, pero esta tan cantado que creo que el maquilaje de la señorita pepis va a entrar con fuerza ::


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

Esto sólo ha hecho nada más que empezar

P.D. Gandalf le ha dado una buena somanta al Balrog


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



Largo en Bankinter a 3,979





Saludos 8:


----------



## Misterio (6 Ene 2011)

Ya estamos con el bono a 5.50% y el Spread en 257, poco ha durado la alegría de los chinos por lo que se ve.


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Ya estamos con el bono a 5.50% y el Spread en 257, poco ha durado la alegría de los chinos por lo que se ve.




Este año los reyes han venido cargaditos...


----------



## Wbuffete (6 Ene 2011)

Buenas tardes desde el curro
Comienza la diversión.Usanos al límite.
Geithner: EEUU podría tocar límite deuda para 31 de marzo | Reuters


> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Estados Unidos podría alcanzar el límite legal de su capacidad de endeudamiento tan pronto como el 31 de marzo y podría enfrentar consecuencias "catastróficas" a menos que el Congreso eleve el umbral, dijo el jueves el secretario del Tesoro, Timothy Geithner.
> 
> "Incluso una moratoria limitada o de corto plazo tendría consecuencias económicas catastróficas que podrían durar por décadas", advirtió Geithner en una carta al líder de la mayoría en el Senado, Harry Reid.



Esto tambie´n les está haciendo pupa...
Cuando llegan a reconocer ciertas cosas...es que no se están recuperando.
S2

PD:Volckner se pira...interconomia live


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Si eso es lo que hago yo, lo que pasa es que si se me cortan los datos las fórmulas del excel no me lo detectan porque las tengo sin condicionales y sin filtros.
> 
> Es que yo SÍ utilizo un pentium y si le meto muchas fórmulas a la hoja se me cuelga.
> 
> ...



Te saldría más a cuenta pasarte a Linux


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Te saldría más a cuenta pasarte a Linux



o renovar el spectrum... :XX:


----------



## atman (6 Ene 2011)

espera, el sandy bridge ahora estará caro...


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Ene 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

parece que se acercan momentos importantes, no?


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hemos tenido un día claramente dividido en dos fases, la alcista hasta hasta las 16 y la bajista a partir de las 16. Durante la fase alcista hemos tenido mucha actividad con volumen bajo también algunas ventas entre las 9:10 y 9:40.

A partir de las 16 ha empezado el gran sarao con mucha actividad concentrada en poco tiempo y la gran operación del día con 1060 contratos a las 16:50, todas ellas bajistas.

En subasta han vendido también.

En resumen parece que esperan mal arranque para mañana y me da la impresión de que los leoncios no tienen muy claro hacia donde vamos, la superoperación de más de 1000 contratos me da a entender que los leoncios hoy estaban pendientes de que no se pasaran ciertos niveles y/o ha sido una operación oportunista realizada mientras la mayoría de operadores está con la familia sin mirar al mercado, de todas formas parece que la bajada tan fuerte del eurodólar también ha tenido algo que ver.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

Menudo paquetón a la venta

Esto puede ser una toma de posiciones clara de cara a las siguientes jornadas


----------



## atman (6 Ene 2011)

Si no fuera porque veo al VIx bastante tranquilo, yo diría que vamos a ver una buena torta del SP.

je! pues ahí llega, hoy no lo salva ni PapaBen y sus estampitas de colores.

joer y mientras el eur/$ vuelve a por los 1,30


----------



## pollastre (6 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Si eso es lo que hago yo, lo que pasa es que si se me cortan los datos las fórmulas del excel no me lo detectan porque las tengo sin condicionales y sin filtros.
> 
> Es que yo SÍ utilizo un pentium y si le meto muchas fórmulas a la hoja se me cuelga.
> 
> ...




BL, no sé si te merece la pena meterte en Sandy Bridge. Por un lado SB es lo que se llama una "revision", no una arquitectura completamente nueva. Es decir, que Sandy Bridge sigue siendo un core i7, sólo que "evolucionado" sobre el anterior core i7 (cuya útlima revisión se llamaba "Nehalem").

Nehalem sigue siendo un core i7 perfectísimamente válido, y te costará casi a precio de saldo, pues está descatalogado ya por la llegada de Sandy Bridge. 
Si no tienes unas necesidades brutales de potencia de CPU, un core i7 Nehalem te irá de miedo, y ahorrarás pasta.

Si tienes alguna duda más dispara, y te sigo contando


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

De i7s tengo el 920 y el 860, y por calidad/precio creo que te convendria más la plataforma de este último, ambos se pueden overclockear sin complicaciones... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Kujire (6 Ene 2011)

[OFFTOPIC]

Mulder y Monlovi os he enviado un mensaje al twit.

[\OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2011)

Kujire dijo:


> [OFFTOPIC]
> 
> Mulder y Monlovi os he enviado un mensaje al twit.
> 
> [\OFFTOPIC]



Pues yo te he contestado por un privado de aquí, viva el conglomerado de tecnologías de comunicación


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> De i7s tengo el 920 y el 860, y por calidad/precio creo que te convendria más la plataforma de este último, ambos se pueden overclockear sin complicaciones... 8:



Más que un especulador financiero eres un especulador de megahertzios


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> BL, no sé si te merece la pena meterte en Sandy Bridge. Por un lado SB es lo que se llama una "revision", no una arquitectura completamente nueva. Es decir, que Sandy Bridge sigue siendo un core i7, sólo que "evolucionado" sobre el anterior core i7 (cuya útlima revisión se llamaba "Nehalem").
> 
> Nehalem sigue siendo un core i7 perfectísimamente válido, y te costará casi a precio de saldo, pues está descatalogado ya por la llegada de Sandy Bridge.
> Si no tienes unas necesidades brutales de potencia de CPU, un core i7 Nehalem te irá de miedo, y ahorrarás pasta.
> ...



Pues resulta que estaba mirando procesadores i7 y veo que son todos de 4 núcleos menos el ¿980? que es de 6 núcleos, pero claro, es un pepinaco impresionante, yo pensaba que habría alguno de 6 núcleos más barato pero por lo visto es tope de gama.

Decía lo del Sandy Bridge porque utiliza un socket nuevo y pensaba que sería mejor por si luego quieres cambiar algún componente.

Me conformaré con uno de 4 núcleos que supongo que el cambio será igualmente brutal.


----------



## atman (6 Ene 2011)

otro testarazo a los 1,30 y creo que es el cuarto hoy. este va a ser doble a ver si lo consigue...


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me conformaré con uno de 4 núcleos que supongo que el cambio será igualmente brutal.




No lo dudes... mi último pentium creo que lo jubilé hace 15 años... 8:


Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

atman dijo:


> otro testarazo a los 1,30 y creo que es el cuarto hoy. este va a ser doble a ver si lo consigue...




que baje el euro es bueno... 8:



y hamijo... no haga caso de lo que le muestren... si no de lo que vea...






Saludos


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2011)

Bueno, por fin llegué a casa después de muchas horas de viaje.

Me conecto para ver si el chulibex me daba una sorpresa y no, todo según lo previsto.

El SP no cae ni a pedradas.


----------



## atman (6 Ene 2011)

bueno, yo veo el vaso medio lleno: tampoco es que siga subiendo y mira que lo están intentando.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (6 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues resulta que estaba mirando procesadores i7 y veo que son todos de 4 núcleos menos el ¿980? que es de 6 núcleos, pero claro, es un pepinaco impresionante, yo pensaba que habría alguno de 6 núcleos más barato pero por lo visto es tope de gama.
> 
> Decía lo del Sandy Bridge porque utiliza un socket nuevo y pensaba que sería mejor por si luego quieres cambiar algún componente.
> 
> Me conformaré con uno de 4 núcleos que supongo que el cambio será igualmente brutal.



Siendo Intel para cuando quiera cambiar ya será un socket nuevo (el 775 fue un caso excepcional).

Los Haswell no creo que sean ya compatibles.


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2011)

El euro lo sigo de pasada, pero hoy rompería un fabuloso HCH. A corto el siguiente soprte lo encontramos sobre el 1.2915. En perspectiva pinta bajista.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ene 2011)

El sp en su caída va a derramar sangre, mucha sangre.

Le han metido un buen chute a esto no?

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,47% (última actualización 19:03)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,91% (última actualización 19:01)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 256 pb


----------



## rafaxl (6 Ene 2011)

No se que me da que los yankis lo van a dejar plano los muy cabrones.


----------



## tonuel (6 Ene 2011)

Cuando los gacelillas lo tienen claro... ya sabemos como acaba... :fiufiu:


----------



## Fran200 (6 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> No se que me da que los yankis lo van a dejar plano los muy cabrones.



Plano, lo que se dice plano creo que no se va a quedar.


----------



## rafaxl (6 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Plano, lo que se dice plano creo que no se va a quedar.



Pues pabajo no tiene demasiada pinta de ir, ya que por ley solo puede subir en usa.

DJ 11700 ahora mismo.


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Plano, lo que se dice plano creo que no se va a quedar.



veo al down en 12.000 antes de acabar el mes... 8:



y al ibex a largo plazo... mucho más allá... :baba:

Saludos :baba:


----------



## Fran200 (6 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> veo al down en 12.000 antes de acabar el mes... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veamos ese DJ. Tirón hasta 11.750

Verizon y AT&T pérdidas importantes. Las claves ahora mismo.


----------



## atman (6 Ene 2011)

Yo creo que la ristra de resultados empresariales (mayormente negativos, claro) que nos esperan van a ser los que tumben los índices yankees... y a la vista de ello, la reconsideración de los resultados macro. No es que nadie se los crea ahora mismo, pero prefieren mirar para otro lado mientras sepan que sigue entrando dinero.

pero claro, ya conocen ustedes la buena mano que tengo de un tiempo a esta parte con WS.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

En Europa si el dax no tira no hay nada que hacer y el índice alemán está empezando a tener bastante debilidad. 

En USA siguen fuertes pero me temo que la semana que viene Tonuel tendrá faena certificando. Hoy están jugueteando. Ahora ni dudo que en unos meses estemos por encima de los 1300 en el sp.


----------



## atman (6 Ene 2011)

¿meses? ¿al alza? yo creo que no pasamos de este mes, como mucho el próximo. y como los que saben empiecen a darse cuenta de que la peña ya no traga, adelantarán el tema lo posible para zampar todo lo que puedan antes de la estampida, que luego siempre cuesta más la caza y por encima hay menos para repartir.


----------



## atman (6 Ene 2011)

ahora mismo, si las fueran como tienen que ser, se iria a probar los 1270.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Veamos ese DJ. Tirón hasta 11.750
> 
> Verizon y AT&T pérdidas importantes. Las claves ahora mismo.



El sector tecnológico está favoreciendo mucho la subida que llevamos desde Septiembre (de hecho ahora mismo está en máximos sin despeinarse). 

Ya están empezando a probar los frenos en las ruedas de un carro que ha rodado a muchísima velocidad.


----------



## rafaxl (6 Ene 2011)

Habeis visto donde estan los CDS patrios?? el spread tambien tiene sorpresa.

Al señol chino no le ha gutado el plesidente sapatelo.


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Habeis visto donde estan los CDS patrios?? el spread tambien tiene sorpresa.
> 
> Al señol chino no le ha gutado el plesidente sapatelo.




han bajado un poco desde el cierre del ibex... mañana habrá sorpresas... 8:


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2011)

Pero bueno.... ¿soy el primero en dar los guanos días?

Ya es casualidad que hoy haya reunión gobierno-marisqueros para hablar de pensiones, justo con los mercados al chup-chup.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!

Pónganse el casco que nos vamos de viaje.


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

guanos dias... de momento seguimos escarbando... :ouch:



9500 otro buen momento para entrar... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

El dax ha pasado de 7000 puntos a 6950 en menos de media hora


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

hoy reunión ZP-sindicatos... un poco de presión no les viene mal... 


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ene 2011)

A ver qué tienen para defender el famoso 9500.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Ene 2011)

Pues llevo ya dias que por mas que cierro posiciones y cambio la tendencia ( de largos a cortos ) dia a dia me van limando mis plusvis, cierto que no me estoy comiendo las bajaditas enteras a pulmon pero ya me gustaria pillar de una santa vez la tendencia correcta.

Espero que los 9500 ibex sea el sitio adecuado, yo he cerrado largos, abierto cortos, vuelto a cerrar y vuelta a largos ::

de los 200 pipos de bajada de hoy me he ahorrado casi 150 , pero no hay quien me libre de ver esfumarse mis plusvis dia a dia :: :: ::

en fin , espero que la situacion revierta y pillar el rebote de principio a fin


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver qué tienen para defender el famoso 9500.



tenemos a éstos... )


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> en fin , espero que la situacion revierta y pillar el rebote de principio a fin




hay que pensar en el medio-largo plazo... 8:


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> tenemos a éstos... )



Entonces estamos definitivamente perdidos, hagan acopio de latunes y armas, vayan corriendo al bunker con ADSL incorporado


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2011)

Corríganme si me equivoco, que tanto SAN como BBVA se van a buscar soportes en 7,25 y 7,00 respectivamente... lo que implica que nos queda todavía bajada del ibex


----------



## Interesado (7 Ene 2011)

Buenos días.

De momento tenemos a los banquitos un 3% abajo para variar y con pinta de querer más. En TEF la situación está más "controlada" con un doble suelo.

Lo veo difícil para los largos.



zuloman dijo:


> Pues llevo ya dias que por mas que cierro posiciones y cambio la tendencia ( de largos a cortos ) dia a dia me van limando mis plusvis, cierto que no me estoy comiendo las bajaditas enteras a pulmon pero ya me gustaria pillar de una santa vez la tendencia correcta.
> 
> Espero que los 9500 ibex sea el sitio adecuado, yo he cerrado largos, abierto cortos, vuelto a cerrar y vuelta a largos ::
> 
> ...



No mienta, lo que usted quiere es que nos lo petemos y caigamos a tumba abierta hasta los 3000.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> tenemos a éstos... )



Supongo que eso es lo que pasa, el mensaje es claro, si quereis papearos el marisco a costa de Europa : NO OS LO VAMOS A FINANCIAR :no:

A ver si al menos se conforman con una centollas en vez de con langostas 

!!! compro la agenda de ZParo, pago bien !!!


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

Espero que se pusieran largos en los 9500... el tren sólo pasa una vez... 8:


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2011)

si mal no recuerdo, espec, estaba usted comprado en bankinter ¿no?


----------



## Interesado (7 Ene 2011)

Yo no he visto nada especial en el 9500c. 

La orden más grande han sido 60 contratos en el 9474f (compra), y a partir de ahí los peques se han puesto a comprar.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

atman dijo:


> si mal no recuerdo, espec, estaba usted comprado en bankinter ¿no?




si... y si vuelve a bajar igual compro más... 8:


como buen cliente... pienso en el largo plazo...


----------



## carvil (7 Ene 2011)

Buenos dias 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gJ6FYqq5rmI?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0&amp;color1=0x234900&amp;color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gJ6FYqq5rmI?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0&amp;color1=0x234900&amp;color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Salu2


----------



## pyn (7 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Espero que se pusieran largos en los 9500... el tren sólo pasa una vez... 8:



Nos vemos en los 9200 :Baile:


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Nos vemos en los 9200 :Baile:




todavía no toca... :no:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ene 2011)

10:26:54 h.	
Rumor	[Imprimir]	


Se dice que los pájaros muertos de Arkansas, cayeron al pasar el helicóptero de Bernanke por allí lanzando dinero. Claro las monedas que caían del helicóptero alcanzaron a los pobres pájaros...


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> 10:26:54 h.
> Rumor	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Se dice que los pájaros muertos de Arkansas, cayeron al pasar el helicóptero de Bernanke por allí lanzando dinero. Claro las monedas que caían del helicóptero alcanzaron a los pobres pájaros...



Pues yo a eso lo llamo tener puntería


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Espero que se pusieran largos en los 9500... el tren sólo pasa una vez... 8:



la duda ofende , y ahora hasta los 11200 directos :no:


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> la duda ofende , y ahora hasta los 11200 directos :no:




y en pocos meses los 17.000... 8:


----------



## debianita (7 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> la duda ofende , y ahora hasta los 11200 directos :no:



Este hilo está lleno de patriotas :8: Yo vendí mis largos y ahora estoy del lado de mordor


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Este hilo está lleno de patriotas :8: Yo vendí mis largos y ahora estoy del lado de mordor




no piense en que hace su país por usted... si no lo que puede hacer por él... 8:


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> no piense en que hace su país por usted... si no lo que puede hacer por él... 8:



Pues yo creo que hace lo correcto, cuanto antes toquemos fondo, antes se acabará todo


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2011)

Buenas,

La proyección por petada del lateral está casi cumplida, pero a mí me sale que todavía le podría quedar algo de caída (depende de las proyecciones) y, en cualquier caso, indicios de giro cero. Para pensar en subidas el enemigo a batir es la directriz bajista que viste de rojo:







De todos modos, con la volatilidad actual, los rebotes deberían ser fugaces, aunque pueden ser exagerados.

Por cierto, ¿este finde toca rescate o cómo está el tema?



atman dijo:


> Corríganme si me equivoco, que tanto SAN como BBVA se van a buscar soportes en 7,25 y 7,00 respectivamente... lo que implica que nos queda todavía bajada del ibex



Yo al SAN (y al BBVA) los espero por debajo de los 7:



Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Ya veo que hoy es día de hablar de juguetitos. Por mi parte paso, pues lamentablemente soy pobre y los reyes no van a portarse tan bien como para patrocinar mi ingreso en el clú de los cachivaches chachis. Mientras hablaré del SAN, que algún forero me ha preguntado por este valor:
> 
> ...


----------



## credulo (7 Ene 2011)

A ver como se da este año... Con que no me mandrilen tanto como el pasado me conformo ::


----------



## Catacrack (7 Ene 2011)

El putibex quiere pasar los 9.600(c)


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> El putibex quiere pasar los 9.600(c)




¿A qué hora habla cejas & co... a las 14:00... ? ienso:


----------



## Catacrack (7 Ene 2011)

No se nada de ese "trozo de mierda" por lo demas si esto se queda asi hasta el dato de empleo yo me largo ha hechar el vermut.


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Ene 2011)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre



Spoiler



Corto de Ibex en 9577



PD:He puesto largo quería decir :corto
Vaya lapsus!


----------



## Interesado (7 Ene 2011)

Van apareciendo algunas divergencias, podríamos tener algún rebotillo, al menos en el corto plazo.


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Ene 2011)

Parece que el platillo que ha formado el Chulibex desde las 9:30 va evolucionando favorablemente...
Es la primera vez que me la juego a figura desde hace mucho tiempo...
Año nuevo...vida nueva.Juas


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

buy & hold... al estilo donpepito... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

Como tenga que salir de nuevo el Gandalf nos vamos a divertir

Hoy si tira por el puente al Balrog


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como tenga que salir de nuevo el Gandalf nos vamos a divertir
> 
> Hoy si tira por el puente al Balrog




la semana que viene promete... a ver el cejas lo que hace... ienso:


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2011)




----------



## Catacrack (7 Ene 2011)

Que alguien me diga el dato del paro de las 14:30 y asi me apalanco a lo HL.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Que alguien me diga el dato del paro de las 14:30 y asi me apalanco a lo HL.




XXXXXX peor de lo esperado... )




estoy dudando entre comprar más BKT o esperarme a la semana que viene... ienso:

Saludos ienso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ene 2011)

Madre mía, si Zulo hubiese estado posteando-operando desde las 10:00 ya habría cerrado 50 operaciones intradía, sacado 1000 puntos y hecho avanzar el hilo 5 páginas... 

... y hubiese vendido 3 pisos, habría ido a comprar, comido, dormido la siesta y ya habría cenado...


----------



## Desencantado (7 Ene 2011)

Interesado dijo:


> Van apareciendo algunas divergencias, podríamos tener algún rebotillo, al menos en el corto plazo.



Si, el de los alcistas.

Ya verá que pedazo de rebote se van a coger, ya...


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Madre mía, si Zulo hubiese estado posteando-operando desde las 10:00 ya habría cerrado 50 operaciones intradía, sacado 1000 puntos y hecho avanzar el hilo 5 páginas...
> 
> ... y hubiese vendido 3 pisos, habría ido a comprar, comido, dormido la siesta y ya habría cenado...



Yo también fuí un niño hiperactivo...
Luego enfoqué mis energías en perseguir mozas...
Y he salido tan normal...


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Yo también fuí un niño hiperactivo...
> Luego enfoqué mis energías en perseguir mozas...
> Y he salido tan normal...



todo plano y el ibex cayendo un 1,5%... jijijijiji...



*Zapatero dimisión...* )

Saludos )


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

S&P podría rebajar la calificación de "la mitad" de los grandes bancos - 2724916 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Ene 2011)

Pongo SL y pal curro
Plusvis pa tos!!


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

upsssss... entró... :ouch:


otra vez largo en bankinter a 3,89... :ouch:


Saludos 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

como suelten alguna chorrada los ministrohs... nos vemos en los 8000... :ouch:


Saludos :


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2011)

No es cuestión de menestros hamijo.

Las soltadas de ayer y antes de ayer eran premonitorias.

Que caigan con calma.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No es cuestión de menestros hamijo.
> 
> Las soltadas de ayer y antes de ayer eran premonitorias.
> 
> Que caigan con calma.





:bla: :bla: :bla: haberse puesto corto en ibex... :bla:





yo confio en España..., aunque la semana que viene puede ser interesante... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## debianita (7 Ene 2011)

Me quedo en liquidez , paso de la loteria del dato usano.

Juanlu ....:ouch: piramidando ...


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Me quedo en liquidez , paso de la loteria del dato usano.
> 
> Juanlu ....:ouch: piramidando ...




no hamijo.... :no:


comprando barato e invirtiendo a largo plazo... en pocos meses doblan de precio... :Baile:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Nico (7 Ene 2011)

Parece que los datos usanos vienen "de película". Han creado empleos hasta para los perros y los gatos.

Será PUM para arriba por lo que se está filtrando.

Salvo que lo que estén "filtrando" se para agarrar gacelillas confiadas que se acerquen a tomar agua a la laguna


----------



## debianita (7 Ene 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Parece que los datos usanos vienen "de película". Han creado empleos hasta para los perros y los gatos.
> 
> Será PUM para arriba por lo que se está filtrando.
> 
> Salvo que lo que estén "filtrando" se para agarrar gacelillas confiadas que se acerquen a tomar agua a la laguna




Hoyga, por donde se dejan caer tales filtraciones? Por curiosidad... no pienso mojarme :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

Hay mucha gente acariciando el botón rojo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ene 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Parece que los datos usanos vienen "de película". Han creado empleos hasta para los perros y los gatos.
> 
> Será PUM para arriba por lo que se está filtrando.
> 
> Salvo que lo que estén "filtrando" se para agarrar gacelillas confiadas que se acerquen a tomar agua a la laguna



¿De dónde has sacado el rumor?


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> :bla: :bla: :bla: haberse puesto corto en ibex... :bla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que disfrutes de las plusvis ::

Yo ya lo hago con las mías.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ene 2011)

Nico, habla antes de las 14:30 o calla para siempre.


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2011)

Habitualmente, el mercado responde al revés de la bondad del dato.

Es un deporte de alto riesgo.


----------



## Catacrack (7 Ene 2011)

Yo pienso que van a dar un buen resultado y nos iremos para arriba. Si España ha creado trabajo en diciembre los usanos han abierto hasta nuevas empresas.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ene 2011)

Baneo para el señor Nico.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ene 2011)

Bueno, no sé si baneo, no me aclaro con lo que ha publicado Cárpatos.


----------



## Catacrack (7 Ene 2011)

Empleo de EEUU

Tasa de paro 9,4 % mucho mejor de lo esperado que era 9,7%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ene 2011)

Sí, pero luego pone esto:



> Empleo de EEUU	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> sube 103.000 mucho peor de lo esperado



Y esto:



> Mercado de bonos	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Ojo que la cifra de empleo es muy poca y es muy favorable para los bonos.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

Da igual el dato que hayan dado

Si el chiringuito tiene que bajar o subir lo van a hacer


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ene 2011)

La defensa del 9500 parece que va en serio, en algún sitio tenía que estar toda esa liquidez acumulada en las últimas semanas.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Da igual el dato que hayan dado
> 
> Si el chiringuito tiene que bajar o subir lo van a hacer





una verdad como un templo... 8:


----------



## debianita (7 Ene 2011)

El mercado laboral de EEUU creó 103.000 empleos en diciembre, según los datos publicados hoy por el Departamento Laboral estadounidenses. El dato es mucho pero de lo que esperaba el mercado: las previsiones eran optimistas y oscilaban desde los 320.000 nuevos empleos que barajaban los traders hasta los 150.000 estimados por Bloomberg.

Además, la tasa de paro ha caído cuatro décimas y se ha situado en el 9,4%, desde el 9,8% del mes anterior. Los expertos consultados por Bloomberg esperaban que bajase mucho menos, al 9,7%. Se trata de la menor tasa de paro desde mayo 2009.

Además, se ha revisado al alza el dato de noviembre, y finalmente se crearon 71.000 empleos, frente a los 39.000 publicados inicialmente. 

Flipo con las prediciones, mirando los posos del café soy capaz de afinar más :XX:


----------



## Catacrack (7 Ene 2011)

Esto hoy cierra en verde.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Ene 2011)

Buenas tardes... 

Vaya saltada de stops de posiciones cortas intra acaban de hacer...

Si contamos el tramo desde el que comenzó a bajar ayer sobre los 9830 y el mínimo de hoy sobre los 9500. El fibo61,8% es 9624, que es hasta donde acaban de llevar la vela salta-stops... Si los superamos, nos iríamos a buscar el fibo50% sobre los 966x...

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

¿stops?

Eso es de pobres...


----------



## Efren (7 Ene 2011)

Vídeo de saez del castillo

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 7-Enero-2011.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

Llegó el momento


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Ahora ya tenemos a los gringos en acción y aunque están débiles no les veo muchas ganas de irse hacia abajo.

El Ibex en mi opinión ya ha corregido demasiado por hoy.


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Ahora ya tenemos a los gringos en acción y aunque están débiles no les veo muchas ganas de irse hacia abajo.
> 
> El Ibex en mi opinión ya ha corregido demasiado por hoy.



El chulibex tiene pinta de cerrar casi en positivo.

La debilidad es manifiesta y a saber dios lo que pasará cuando el SP tenga que corregir (que algún día lo hará).


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2011)

El ataque actual a los 9620 llegaba muy forzado.

A la próxima será la buena. Creo que lo cerrarán por encima de los 9650.

El daño de la sesión ya está hecho ....


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El chulibex tiene pinta de cerrar casi en positivo.
> 
> La debilidad es manifiesta y a saber dios lo que pasará cuando el SP tenga que corregir (que algún día lo hará).



Yo creo que el S&P ha de pasar un poco de los 1300 para corregir, no creo que lo haga antes de eso.


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2011)

Lleva demasiada inercia alcista. Para tener una corrección consistente de esas que haga daño, necesita un tiempo para montar una pauta (o algo parecido) de giro.

Lo que me parece muy serio es que el chulibex se haya desmarcado de las alzas de una forma tan clara.


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Ene 2011)

Buenos días. 
De momento va marcando los tiempos. Los 9500 han aguantado bastante bien, si el comportamiento es bueno (nos vamos por encima de 9700 antes de las 17.15). Empezaremos a meternos poco a poco. Aunque de momento el índice español sigue siendo considerado de alto riesgo.


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días.
> De momento va marcando los tiempos. Los 9500 han aguantado bastante bien, si el comportamiento es bueno (nos vamos por encima de 9700 antes de las 17.15). Empezaremos a meternos poco a poco. Aunque de momento el índice español sigue siendo considerado de alto riesgo.




la semana que viene más... :Baile:


y mientras tanto... nuestro amado presidente... ) debatiendo con los sindicatos... :abajo:

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

voy a echarme la siesta... nos vemos al cierre...


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2011)

no te descuides demasiado porque igual tienes que sacar los certis.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2011)

Parece que hay ganas de dar sentimiento negativo de cara al finde


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días.
> De momento va marcando los tiempos. Los 9500 han aguantado bastante bien, si el comportamiento es bueno (nos vamos por encima de 9700 antes de las 17.15). Empezaremos a meternos poco a poco. Aunque de momento el índice español sigue siendo considerado de alto riesgo.


----------



## Antiparras (7 Ene 2011)

así no hay quien apueste en esta tómbola, lo que gano en la iberias lo pierdo con las gamesas, y encima este año he hecho el firme propósito de dejar de fumar, estoy con un mono que me fumo el ropero a pellizcos.

ahora que lo pienso, si contabilizo lo que me he ahorrado en tabaco estos 7 dias me da para media docena de gintonics.... voy al bar y ahora vuelvo


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Muy bueno no ha sido....voy a ver como está la bolsa de Mozambique (Maputo Stock Exchange) que me transmite más confianza.::

Tendrá que esperar nuestro Ibex, aún quedan algunas jornadas hasta el fin de la primera quincena.

No es por fastidiar, pero habéis visto la evolución de la prima de riesgo estos últimos minutos???


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Muy bueno no ha sido....voy a ver como está la bolsa de Mozambique (Maputo Stock Exchange) que me transmite más confianza.::
> 
> Tendrá que esperar nuestro Ibex, aún quedan algunas jornadas hasta el fin de la primera quincena.



Ya fuera de coñas el día está siendo muy complicado, con unos subes y bajas que pienso que hace daño tanto a las gacelillas como a los leoncios. Me huele a que ya hay diferencias muy grandes de fondo.

El ibex es un chicharrazo de cuidado, no salir desplumado es como sacarse el carné de conducir con una mano atada


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ene 2011)

Está fluctuando a 50 zulomanes por punto.

De locos. ::


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2011)

No entiendo porqué Cápatos no da, dentro de sus agendas, además de los datos macro, las previsiones de las empresas. La semana que viene tenemos resultados de Alcoa y Apollo el mismo lunes, Intel el jueves y JPM el viernes. Y creo que sus datos tienen la suficiente influencia como para que los cite, vamos digo, yo.


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya fuera de coñas el día está siendo muy complicado, con unos subes y bajas que pienso que hace daño tanto a las gacelillas como a los leoncios. Me huele a que ya hay diferencias muy grandes de fondo.
> 
> El ibex es un chicharrazo de cuidado, no salir desplumado es como sacarse el carné de conducir con una mano atada



El comienzo de las "hostilidades" estaba cantado, como se dijo en el foro hace dos o tres días. De momento no dejan acercarnos ni con un palo al Ibex.
Sólo queda mirar, y aprovechar alguna oportunidad, pero solo si está muy clara.

A ver si cierra de una vez y se aclara la situación en DJ y SP.


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El comienzo de las "hostilidades" estaba cantado, como se dijo en el foro hace dos o tres días. De momento no dejan acercarnos ni con un palo al Ibex.
> Sólo queda mirar, y aprovechar alguna oportunidad, pero solo si está muy clara.



Me dá que pasará un buen tiempo hasta que os dejen acercaros ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ene 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> así no hay quien apueste en esta tómbola, lo que gano en la iberias lo pierdo con las gamesas, y encima este año he hecho el firme propósito de dejar de fumar, estoy con un mono que me fumo el ropero a pellizcos.
> 
> ahora que lo pienso, si contabilizo lo que me he ahorrado en tabaco estos 7 dias me da para media docena de gintonics.... voy al bar y ahora vuelvo



Deja el tabaco como sea, si hace falta vete al médico a por las pastillas esas que quitan la ansiedad de los primeros días.

Dos de mi trabajo lo han dejado tomando esas pastillas y no han sufrido nada.

Eso sí, ganas de fumar las primeras semanas han pasado muchas y comentaba uno de ellos que soñaba que fumaba.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

A los botes

El sp ya se está decantado por unas buenas bajadas, yo creo que nos vamos a los 1260


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2011)

En e último tramo de bajada intradía del SP, el Chulibex se ha mostrado con bastante fortaleza.

Cuidadín.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En e último tramo de bajada intradía del SP, el Chulibex se ha mostrado con bastante fortaleza.
> 
> Cuidadín.



Sí, puede que rebote desde ahí hasta los 10k, ya tiene mucha sangre encima,...pero es tan peligroso

Ojo, al tecnológico usano que empieza a tropezar también


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2011)

Espero con ganas post de actividad del maestro Mulder.

Sobre todo tengo interés si ha habido paquetes grandes de comprar a partir de las 16:50.


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sí, puede que rebote desde ahí hasta los 10k, ya tiene mucha sangre encima,...pero es tan peligroso
> 
> Ojo, al tecnológico usano que empieza a tropezar también



No queda sangre ni ná ......

Voy a ver el Nasdaq


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sí, puede que rebote desde ahí hasta los 10k, ya tiene mucha sangre encima,...pero es tan peligroso
> 
> Ojo, al tecnológico usano que empieza a tropezar también



JP y BofA, protagonistas también.

Mamma Mia el Spread.


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

Mira que os gusta la marcha...


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> JP y BofA, protagonistas también.
> 
> Mamma Mia el Spread.



la rentabilidad del bono alemán ha bajado bastante... la del español está como estaba... ienso:


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2011)

Suficiente por hoy, me piro a arrasar en la rebajas del Barrio Salamanca.

El lunes promete ser un día muuuuy peligroso en el Chulibex (algún barrido al alza harán).


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Suficiente por hoy, me piro a arrasar en la rebajas del Barrio Salamanca.
> 
> El lunes promete ser un día muuuuy peligroso en el Chulibex (algún barrido al alza harán).




las rebajas son de pobres... pero buen viaje... 8:


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El comienzo de las "hostilidades" estaba cantado, como se dijo en el foro hace dos o tres días. De momento no dejan acercarnos ni con un palo al Ibex.
> Sólo queda mirar, y aprovechar alguna oportunidad, pero solo si está muy clara.



Hay que ir con mucho cuidado y comprender que la volatilidad es síntoma de caídas. Esto para mí es lo más importante de todo. El IBEX no ha logrado superar la resistencia y el precio se ha puesto nerviosísimo. Vamos a suponer que los reyes magos traen a Portugal un pack Smartbox de estos que están tan de moda "fin de semana de rescate" y que las bolsas pegan un subidón espectacular. ¿Significaría eso que hay que abrir posiciones largas? En mi opinión, NO. 

Europa, con los índices serios y todo, da muestras claras de volatilidad ei incertidumbre, algo que el DAX en su impecable trayectoria alcista no había hecho hasta ahora, justo cuando ha aterrizado en la zona crítica:



Claca dijo:


> Tal y como señalaba hace algunas semanas, los últimos coletazos al alza por encima del expansivo no debían ser considerados como una ruptura válida de la figura. Ahora vemos como la evolución del precio ha seguido el guión previsto y ya vuelve a instalarse dentro del rango del expansivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y USA también empieza a dar muestras de agotamiento, aún no, pero no va a tardar en madurar.


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Ene 2011)

La del Español se ha mantenido estable (excepto en las primeras horas que si subió). Te hablo un poco de memoria, les he echado un vistazo rápido. (pero creo que ha sido así)

El problema es el diferencial con la Alemana y los CDS. No hace falta que lleguemos al 5,75% para que nos crujan, solo con que el alemán vuelva a <2,70 podemos echarnos a temblar. (En bonos a 10 años)


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El euro lo sigo de pasada, pero hoy rompería un fabuloso HCH. A corto el siguiente soprte lo encontramos sobre el 1.2915. En perspectiva pinta bajista.



El euro ya ha alcanzdo la zona de soporte mencionada. Lo lógico es que ahora empiece a frenar la caída. Veremos qué hace.


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El problema es el diferencial con la Alemana y los CDS. No hace falta que lleguemos al 5,75% para que nos crujan, solo con que el alemán vuelva a <2,70 podemos echarnos a temblar. (En bonos a 10 años)





yo ya estoy temblando... :S




Saludos )


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hay que ir con mucho cuidado y comprender que la volatilidad es síntoma de caídas. Esto para mí es lo más importante de todo. El IBEX no ha logrado superar la resistencia y el precio se ha puesto nerviosísimo. Vamos a suponer que los reyes magos traen a Portugal un pack Smartbox de estos que están tan de moda "fin de semana de rescate" y que las bolsas pegan un subidón espectacular. ¿Significaría eso que hay que abrir posiciones largas? En mi opinión, NO.
> 
> Europa, con los índices serios y todo, da muestras claras de volatilidad ei incertidumbre, algo que el DAX en su impecable trayectoria alcista no había hecho hasta ahora, justo cuando ha aterrizado en la zona crítica:
> 
> ...




Hoy va a ser un día clave en USA. Seguiremos atentos las evoluciones, en especial del DJ. Un paseo por encima de 11.740 sería de agradecer.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ene 2011)

Vaya semanita, he "cerrado la semana" tres veces.

Y pensar que estuve a punto de no operar hasta pasados reyes... ::


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

este finde y la próxima semana se plantean interesantes... voy a por palomitas... )


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día con enorme actividad y mucho volumen, un día bueno para operar, la mayor parte del día ha sido vendedora aunque hemos tenido poca actividad durante la tarde. Solo hemos tenido una tregua a las ventas que ha sido a las 9:30, el resto de operaciones han sido ventas, aunque a partir de este momento solo hemos tenido dos operaciones de más de 100 contratos. En operaciones pequeña ha ocurrido algo similar, aunque se han cebado de nuevo con las ventas desde las 16 horas hasta casi el final.

En subasta hemos tenido una especie de batalla entre compras y ventas pero al final el saldo de todo ha sido vendedor.

La operación destacada del día ha sido a las 9:22 con unos 1468 contratos a la venta.

En resumen, tanta actividad parece ser el final de algo y lo digo porque me ha extrañado tanta furia vendedora por la mañana pero tanta tranquilidad por la tarde, como dejándose llevar, la subasta ha sido muy activa y muy liada, no tengo claro si ha sido un cierre de largos para no quedarse pillados durante el finde, porque la última operación ha sido de compra y de más de 100 contratos, pero el saldo de la subasta ha sido negativo.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> las rebajas son de pobres... pero buen viaje... 8:



Los pobres no pueden comprar ni en rebajas, son para lonchafinistas


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hoy va a ser un día clave en USA. Seguiremos atentos las evoluciones, en especial del DJ. Un paseo por encima de 11.740 sería de agradecer.



Fácil, fácil:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

Esto me recuerda a lo de Gamesa y la entrada de Iberdrola como accionista a 4,2 euros y el subidón que pegó posterior. 

Especulador financiero se va a hacer de oro en las próximas semanas.

_Jaime Botín se convierte en accionista de referencia de Bankinter

3/01

El empresario Jaime Botín ha declarado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) una participación en Bankinter del 23,87%, con lo que se convierte en el accionista de referencia del banco, por delante de Crédit Agricole (20,106%)._


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a lo de Gamesa y el subidón que pegó. Especulador financiero se va a hacer de oro en las próximas semanas.



a juanluís le voy a meter de hostias por meter tanta pasta en bolsa... 8:

En fin... peor seria que me saliera un hijo gayolo... :: , se entretiene trazando rectas y analizando fibos..., que le vamos a hacer... al menos tengo al chaval alejado de las drogas... :no:, y de momento no le va mal..., aunque siempre se cabrea por no comprar en el mínimo... 


con lo fácil que es comprar bonos hispanistanies y echarse a dormir.... 



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

Que bonita visión de los índices

El dax ya va por los 6930, el stoxx ha perdido los 2800


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que bonita visión de los índices
> 
> El dax ya va por los 2930, el stoxx ha perdido los 2800



una buena somanta de hostias a los políticos nunca viene mal... a ver si se ponen las pilas... 


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A los botes
> 
> *El sp ya se está decantado por unas buenas bajadas, yo creo que nos vamos a los 1260*



Me he quedado muy cerca. Ha llegado hasta los 1261


----------



## tonuel (7 Ene 2011)

si no fuera por el tito Ben... el chulibex estaba ya en los 7000... :S




Saludos )


----------



## Nico (7 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Baneo para el señor Nico.





Disculpen que no contesté pero recuerden que tengo cuatro horas de diferencia horaria !!

Trato de llegar para la apertura o el cierre pero no me coinciden los horarios para estar durante todo el mercado.

La noticia de que la creación de empleos era positiva circulaba por diferentes medios dando como fuente la información de algunas empresas que son proveedoras del sistema y que sirven de "filtración" para medir el resultado (una que imprime cheques, otra que hace los formularios,etc.)

Incluso si me dan un rato les busco los enlaces (pensé que todos los tenían).

No me peguen que lo hice de bondadoso !! :


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (8 Ene 2011)

El año ha empezado interesante.
Habrá guano post-Reyes como en 2009 y 2010?... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2011)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *LA BOLSA BUSCA DINERO DESESPERADAMENTE Y EL DINERO NO ATIENDE A LOS PALMEROS, NI A CUENTOS CHINOS*



Pues va a ser que si...

Hoy leyendo un diario de provincias, la "periodista" escribia en titular

"Los eneros suelen ser alcistas"

poniendo el cebo parece,¿no?. 

Pues acompañan el titular con la gráfica adjunta. (me la he currao yo en excel)

Pues analizo:

1. No incluyen los datos de enero de 2010 que fue bonico (yo si la he incluido)
y
2. Usando esa estrategía, comprar a principios de enero y vender a finales, se obtendría una espectacular rentabilidad media de....0.54% :XX:


----------



## pollastre (10 Ene 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> "Los eneros suelen ser alcistas"




Pedazo de fundamental donde los haya, sí señor...


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2011)

Buenos días,

Hoy cuelgo un gráfico del oro, a ver qué os parece:







Tenemos la formación de una figura clarísima de giro aún sin confirmar, pero tiene mala pinta. Si cae, lo más probable es un primer apoyo en la discontinua, aunque el recorte podría ser más profundo y llegar hasta la zona señalada 1.220-50. Son tres meses ya formando el techo, por lo que un recorte así no debería sorprender a nadie.


----------



## chinclan100 (10 Ene 2011)

Hoy nueva POMO y de las grandes, entre 7 y 9 mil millones inyectará hoy la Fed.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. » Hoy la Fed inyectará entre 7 y 9 mil millones de $ en una nueva POMO


----------



## debianita (10 Ene 2011)

Vaya guanazo :XX:

Por cierto, buenos días


EDIT: Srs esto va pa'arriba

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,60% (última actualización 09:16)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,88% (última actualización 09:16)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 272 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 357.01


----------



## pyn (10 Ene 2011)

A ver si llegan pronto los 9200 y vemos si seguimos para los 8800. Yo sigo viendo precios carísimos.


----------



## Interesado (10 Ene 2011)

Noticia de última hora:

Se confirma que hasta Zapatero, Cándido Mendez y Fernández Toxo van cortos. :XX:







Buenos días y a las mariscadas!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2011)

Interesado dijo:


> Noticia de última hora:
> 
> Se confirma que hasta Zapatero, Cándido Mendez y Fernández Toxo van cortos. :XX:
> 
> ...



De intelingencia supongo.... :XX:
....
....
....
y de vergüenza , añado


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Ene 2011)

semana calentita... nos van a dar cerita de la buena... :ouch:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2011)

Ojito

Bangladesh: manifestaciones violentas por la caída de la bolsa - 2728753 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (10 Ene 2011)

Tras el 9400[c], el 9340[c].

Tras el 9340[c], a tomar por culé.


----------



## debianita (10 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tras el 9400[c], el 9340[c].
> 
> Tras el 9340[c], a tomar por culé.



No se moleste, ya sabemos todos donde acaba esto, la niña de Tonuel lo dijo hace tiempo 3000, lo que no comentó si era contado o futuro ienso:

No se lo tome a mal, es una bromita guanera, yo estoy encantado de que postee los datos de su niña


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Ene 2011)

9400 señorehs... y aún estamos a lunes... :S




Spoiler



Largo en BKT a 3,769




Saludos :S


----------



## pyn (10 Ene 2011)

Ahí, ahí, promediando, especulator, como tiene que ser.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ene 2011)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto
Aquí huele a muerto.
Muevo un poco el SL y fiesta.
Lo de Bangladesh se nos va a quedar chico a poco que cojamos carrerilla.
S2


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Ene 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Ahí, ahí, promediando, especulator, como tiene que ser.



Aprovecho para comprar barato... mejor ahí que en un mierdidepósito o fondo de renta fija... 8:

Por cierto...


La sigo esperando más abajo..., sobre los 9200 del ibex más o menos... 


Saludos 8:


----------



## pyn (10 Ene 2011)

En 9200 estamos las gacelas, para que lo bajen hasta los 8000 y nos dejen con el culo como la bandera de japon.


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Ene 2011)

pyn dijo:


> En 9200 estamos las gacelas, para que lo bajen hasta los 8000 y nos dejen con el culo como la bandera de japon.





será el suyo... 8:


yo seguremente amplie cartera..., Botín ya me está buscando una silla en el consejo...

y las tengo más baratas que él... )

Saludos )


----------



## pollastre (10 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> No se moleste, ya sabemos todos donde acaba esto, la niña de Tonuel lo dijo hace tiempo 3000, lo que no comentó si era contado o futuro ienso:
> 
> No se lo tome a mal, es una bromita guanera, yo estoy encantado de que postee los datos de su niña





Competir con el místico tonuelístico, mi IA no puede. La fuerza es muy intensa en él, poderoso es ::


----------



## credulo (10 Ene 2011)

Tonuel ¿tiene los certificados preparados? Sáquelos antes de que venga el rebote 8:


----------



## tonuel (10 Ene 2011)

credulo dijo:


> Tonuel ¿tiene los certificados preparados? Sáquelos antes de que venga el rebote 8:




Siempre a mano, pero de momento no hay candidatos... ienso:


----------



## pyn (10 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Siempre a mano, pero de momento no hay candidatos... ienso:



Hoy vas a usarlo con más de 1 banco, apunta el popular.


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



comprado SAN a 7,418





Spoiler



largo en DAX 6905f



editemos:



Spoiler



corto en IBEX 9434c





Spoiler



vendo SAN 7,456


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

Vamosparribismo incoming... a ver que tal acaba el dia. El inicio prometia...

Trichet jugando al solitario.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

UP!!! seguimos ahi peleando. ¿como veis la tarde?


----------



## pollastre (10 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vamosparribismo incoming... a ver que tal acaba el dia. El inicio prometia...
> 
> Trichet jugando al solitario.




Hay una parada en 9540[c]... y techumbre absoluto en 9590[c]. A ver a dónde quieren llegar...


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

Que viene otro intento, por cierto el euro se ha dado la vuelta.


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> La proyección por petada del lateral está casi cumplida, pero a mí me sale que todavía le podría quedar algo de caída (depende de las proyecciones) y, en cualquier caso, indicios de giro cero. Para pensar en subidas el enemigo a batir es la directriz bajista que viste de rojo:



Hecho. Ahora prudencia, porque siguen sin verse todavía ánimos alcistas. A muy corto plazo es importante la superación de la línea morada, pero en un plazo ligeramente mayor, los cortos siguen teniendo vida hasta que no se supere con fuerza los 9.594 del contado:


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Ene 2011)

hay que tener fe muyayos... hay que tener fe... inocho:


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ene 2011)

yuro en nuevo mínimo intradiario
Esa fiestaaaaa...


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

Cada vez que miro el ibex lo encuentro 10 puntos arriba o abajo. Alguien esta metiendo pasta porque esta bajando el bono.

Algo raro pasa hoy, esta esto mas volatil de lo normal no??


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2011)

Preparaos, que pepon asoma


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Ene 2011)

Me salgo


Spoiler



Cerrado corto de Ibex 9577>9483 +3,95%


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Preparaos, que pepon asoma



Segun viene la hora de apertura yanki asoma el decreto ley de prohibidas las bajadas alli. Gandalf asoma.

Estan metiendo pasta a tropel en algun lado por que el bono baja a 5,55 desde 5,58 del mediodia.


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2011)

Atención al VIX:







Está contenido por la MM50, pero no hay que dar mucho más margen. Si sube, hay que aceptar que lo más probable sean recortes importantes en el mercado yanki.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2011)

Gandalf está esperando paciente en los 1278 para darle una turra al Balrog barbudo


----------



## shamus (10 Ene 2011)

Veo un subidon subidon para SAN mañana. Lastima que no pueda entrar por tener el efectivo inmovilizado...

Alguien mas comparte mi punto de vista?.


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Ene 2011)

shamus dijo:


> Veo un subidon subidon para SAN mañana. Lastima que no pueda entrar por tener el efectivo inmovilizado...




¿efectivo inmovilizado...? :



¿en pagarés de Nueva Rumasa...? )

Saludos )


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2011)

el SP tontea con los 1265 y el VIX no se decide, cuanto más tiempo esté ahí más fácil será que se vaya arriba por obray gracia de la mano de dios. Los resultados de Alcoa que dije el otro día no salen hasta después del cierre. Aunque algún rumor "bienintencionado" puede hacer pupita.

...efectivamente, ha sido ponerme largo en el Sp y empezar a bajar.



Spoiler



cerrado cortos del Ibex en 9420 -kk-



al DAx lo estoy esperando todavía.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2011)

Jur

PMI de Chicago	[Imprimir]	


Ahora por la puerta de atrás y casi sin que se entere nadie "corrigen" el dato dado hace pocos días que tenía lectura de 68,6 a 66,8...muy hábiles...


----------



## Efren (10 Ene 2011)

shamus dijo:


> Veo un subidon subidon para SAN mañana. Lastima que no pueda entrar por tener el efectivo inmovilizado...
> 
> Alguien mas comparte mi punto de vista?.



Tanto como subidon no, pero hemos tocado la directriz que viene de mínimos de junio y ya llevamos 4 días bajando (sé que esto no es algo a tener en cuenta, pero no suele haber tantos días seguidos bajando)


----------



## pyn (10 Ene 2011)

Efren dijo:


> Tanto como subidon no, pero hemos tocado la directriz que viene de mínimos de junio y ya llevamos 4 días bajando (sé que esto no es algo a tener en cuenta, pero no suele haber tantos días seguidos bajando)



Eso es, esa directriz es importante, tratándose del SAN sabemos que los cuidadores estas cosas las respetan. Otra cosa es que dentro de un mes la veamos a menos de 7€ :XX:


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2011)

Dios mío! Playboy deja de cotizar... ya no queda ninguna razón para que WS siga subiendo.

Pregunta: ¿alguno por aquí ha hecho algún curso con Cárpatos? ¿que tal? son 2000 euros que si se aprovechan pues perfecto, pero que no son para tirar.


----------



## chinclan100 (10 Ene 2011)

Tras inyectar hoy otros 7.79$ mil millones, la Fed supera los 200 mil millones de dólares inyectados en la Qe2.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. » La Fed supera los 200$ mil millones inyectados en el Qe2 tras inyectar hoy 7.79$ mil millones


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ene 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿alguno por aquí ha hecho algún curso con Cárpatos? ¿que tal? son 2000 euros que si se aprovechan pues perfecto, pero que no son para tirar.



500 alumnos X 2.000€ c/u = 1M€

Marketmaker, dedicate a dar cursos, que te forras.


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> 500 alumnos X 2.000€ c/u = 1M€
> 
> Marketmaker, dedicate a dar cursos, que te forras.



Venga, venga, a ver si hace usted las cuentas como el sindicato... :
Por otra parte, esto se ha dicho muchas veces: los buenos operadores hacen más dinero con libros, cursos, asesoramiento, etc... que con su propia operativa.

Otra pregunta: ¿les resulta molesta mi firma? Nunca había tenido y ahora que la puse... no sé... pero me parece que estorba.


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Ene 2011)

Continua la presión... 


ahora sólo falta que salga el cejas y diga que ha llegado a un acuerdo con los sindicatos... :ouch:


tengo las bankinteres a 4,03 de media..., como esto siga así la bajo de los 4... ) 

Por cierto...


¿cuándo es el próximo dividendo...?


Saludos )


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ene 2011)

Propongo asociarnos varios foreros para impartir cursos:

Pollastre: sección quantum
Mulder: timing
Claca, LCASC: fibonacci, soportes, resistencias...
Marketmaker: insider, robo de tecnología, manipulación de masas, tendencias en el mundillo...
Zuloman: trading testicular.
BL: mmm, no sé, ya pensaré algo pero yo quiero mis minoyes.

Lectores silenciosos del hilo no nos faltan.

¿CANSADO DE PAGAR UN DINERAL PARA QUE CÁRPATOS VIVA EN SUIZA COMO UN MARQUÉS?

¿ODIAS Y AMAS POR IGUAL A LOS ILUSTRES FOREROS AUTODIDACTAS DEL HILO DEL IBEX-35?

¿QUIERES SER COMO ELLOS?

¿SÍ?

¿DE VERDAD?

PUES PAGA, AMIGO, PAGA Y ACCEDE AL OLIMPO DE LAS GACELAS.

PLAZAS LIMITADAS, PARA MÁS INFORMACIÓN PÓNGASE EN CONTACTO CON EL DR. MULDER.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

Mirad mirad el petroleo:

BRENT CRUDE FUTR (USD/bbl.) 95.610 +2.280 +2.44% 

Que bonito, escopetado hacia maximos de nuevo, hacia el esta yendo toda la pasta ahora mismo.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jur
> 
> PMI de Chicago	[Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Donde lo has leido??


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Ene 2011)

comprad ahora... es el momento... 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ene 2011)

¿Pero cómo lo tengo que decir?

QUE LOS DATOS USA SON FALSOS.

Están manipulados, A PEOR.


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Donde lo has leido??



De Cárpatos... 8:


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> De Cárpatos... 8:



Cascaras no lo encontraba, ya lo he visto.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Ene 2011)

Invertia: ¿Apostar contra el Ibex? Huya de ETFs inversos: sólo ganaron un 4,8% en 2010

Nos hundimos y yo con estos pelos???? 







Saludos y tal!


----------



## Jucari (10 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mirad mirad el petroleo:
> 
> BRENT CRUDE FUTR (USD/bbl.) 95.610 +2.280 +2.44%
> 
> Que bonito, escopetado hacia maximos de nuevo, hacia el esta yendo toda la pasta ahora mismo.



Creo que es debido al problema que ha tenido BP en Alaska, han tenido que cortar el suministro de petroleo por una fuga.


----------



## tarrito (10 Ene 2011)

jajaja
lo del "Trading Testicular" me ha llegao jondo :XX:

le mando 1 Zanks


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Continua la presión...
> 
> 
> ahora sólo falta que salga el cejas y diga que ha llegado a un acuerdo con los sindicatos... :ouch:
> ...



Si, sí, al paso que va, las va a tener usted incluso a 3,50. Están pidiendo a gritos la noticia que le comenté.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

Jucari dijo:


> Creo que es debido al problema que ha tenido BP en Alaska, han tenido que cortar el suministro de petroleo por una fuga.



Joer machos me marcho una hora a la biblio y me teneis todo alborotado!!! jajajajaja

Gracias por la info.


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Ene 2011)

atman dijo:


> Si, sí, al paso que va, las va a tener usted incluso a 3,50. Están pidiendo a gritos la noticia que le comenté.




seguramente... será un excelente momento para entrar a largo plazo... :Baile:


podría haber comprado más abajo... pero nadie es ferpecto... 


espectacular el volumen hoy en bankinter... nos están machacando por todos lados... )


Saludos


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2011)

estoooo... 20 puntos abajo en la subasta??


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

Lo de todas las tardes, ya empiezan los yankis a remontar poquito a poco. Parece que abren para joder a europa y cuando estos han cerrado van a su bola. Ante esto, que es lo que da por pensar, solo deseo a los usa que se pudran en la mayor de sus mierdas yankis.

Aun cerraran en verde los muy cabrones.


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Lo de todas las tardes, ya empiezan los yankis a remontar poquito a poco. Parece que abren para joder a europa y cuando estos han cerrado van a su bola. Ante esto, que es lo que da por pensar, solo deseo a los usa que se pudran en la mayor de sus mierdas yankis.
> 
> Aun cerraran en verde los muy cabrones.




Con la hostias que nos han dado desde los 10.000... ¿Aún quiere más...? ::



Saludos :no:


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Con la hostias que nos han dado desde los 10.000... ¿Aún quiere más...? ::
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :no:



No me he explicado a lo mejor. 

Me refiero a que huele a que esas hostias nos las dan ellos y luego cuando aqui se cierra se van a su aire.


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Me refiero a que huele a que esas hostias nos las dan ellos y luego cuando aqui se cierra se van a su aire.




*España va mal...*


las hostias nos las merecemos más que nadie... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## pollastre (10 Ene 2011)

Habrá descuentos para los miembros del "comité de sabios" que quieran apuntarse a otros cursos que no sean los suyos, ¿verdad? Lo digo porque querría asistir al de Trading Testicular. 

Si no quedan plazas, me conformo con ir de oyente. 

Y esto me recuerda otra cosa, un hecho no menos luctuoso y truculento: que el capitán zulomán llevará quizás 72 horas ("tradeables") sin dar señales de vida. 

Si eso no es un cisne negro, que baje Bernake y lo vea...




Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Propongo asociarnos varios foreros para impartir cursos:
> 
> Pollastre: sección quantum
> Mulder: timing
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2011)

El nasdaq ya está otra vez casi en máximos


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> *España va mal...*
> 
> 
> las hostias nos las merecemos más que nadie... 8:
> ...



Ahi si que no entro en polemicas, somos zotes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Habrá descuentos para los miembros del "comité de sabios" que quieran apuntarse a otros cursos que no sean los suyos, ¿verdad? Lo digo porque querría asistir al de Trading Testicular.
> 
> Si no quedan plazas, me conformo con ir de oyente.
> 
> ...



En cada curso se imparten todos los módulos, es necesario un equipo de expertos para que la gacela acepte su condición y evolucione hasta convertirse en la famosa gacela resabiada tan temida por los leoncios.

Son 5 días de cursos, el módulo de trading testicular se imparte el último día, para prevenir lipotimias entre el alumnado.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes! 

Hoy me he pasado el día fuera y aunque he venido hace rato me he dedicado a dormir una larga siesta y luego me he puesto al día con el hilo.

El problema es que no puedo poner el volumen de los leoncios porque ha ocurrido algo extraño hacia las 14 donde me sale una sola operación de 10.000 órdenes, algo que seguro 100% que es un error, aparte de eso me sale el resto de operaciones negativas, pero prefiero no decir nada más.

Mañana lo haré bien


----------



## tarrito (10 Ene 2011)

en el de Trading Testicular (T.T.) ... ¿venimos con el atuendo Napoleonico Bonapartiano de casa o los alquilais allí?
por ir aclarando concetos


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2011)

"Trading emocional"

Impartida por Tonuel, le enchufa la batería del coche al candidato cada vez que una operativa no es correcta o se pone largo en el botas. Lo que llegue antes


----------



## tonuel (10 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El problema es que no puedo poner el volumen de los leoncios porque ha ocurrido algo extraño *hacia las 14 donde me sale una sola operación de 10.000 órdenes,* algo que seguro 100% que es un error, aparte de eso me sale el resto de operaciones negativas, pero prefiero no decir nada más.



:8:


recojones Mulder.... en pleno fin del mundo y usted por ahí de paseo... :no:


Saludos :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy me he pasado el día fuera y aunque he venido hace rato me he dedicado a dormir una larga siesta y luego me he puesto al día con el hilo.
> 
> ...



anda, la aplicación en la práctica de la teoría del T.T. Por eso no ha aparecido hoy zuloman, estaba muy ocupado de compras.

hoygan, que yo también quiero mi trozo del pastel. Puedo haceros de telefonista o seleccionar los candidatos para el curso o algo así... aunque pensándolo bien, seguro que entre todos ideáis un programa para spectrum que hace todo eso.


----------



## CHARLIE (10 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy me he pasado el día fuera y aunque he venido hace rato me he dedicado a dormir una larga siesta y luego me he puesto al día con el hilo.
> 
> ...



Pero ¡hombre de Diós! a quién se le ocurre dormir la siesta con el percal que tenemos montado 

La verdad es que nos hemos acostumbrado tanto a leer tus informes después de cada sesión que el día que algo falla, YA NO ES LO MISMO, recojones.

La culpa es suya, por malacostumbrarnos

Un cordial saludo


----------



## credulo (10 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Propongo asociarnos varios foreros para impartir cursos:
> 
> Pollastre: sección quantum
> Mulder: timing
> ...



Yo me espero a la película.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy me he pasado el día fuera y aunque he venido hace rato me he dedicado a dormir una larga siesta y luego me he puesto al día con el hilo.
> 
> ...



Si quieres los datos de hoy del futuro del Ibex:

Megashares - Drag. Drop. Yup. The first site to provide FREE file hosting with drag n drop support.

Es texto plano, separado con tabuladores, no sé si te vale.

Todavía nos puedes hacer un pequeño análisis


----------



## Mulder (10 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Si quieres los datos de hoy del futuro del Ibex:
> 
> Megashares - Drag. Drop. Yup. The first site to provide FREE file hosting with drag n drop support.
> 
> ...



Ok, me lo voy a bajar a ver si puedo hacer algo con ello, aunque suelo descargar los datos del visual chart 4.

edito: no logro descargar el fichero


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ene 2011)

http://rapidshare.com/files/441854597/Ibex_10-01-11.txt

El otro enlace no funcionaba.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/441854597/Ibex_10-01-11.txt
> 
> El otro enlace no funcionaba.



Joer, ¿solo tienes el close? ni open, ni high, ni low 

Me lo he bajado del VC, pero como aun llevo la BBDD de 2010 y debería tener solo los datos de 2011, estoy salvando los del 2010 en una nueva BBDD, luego pondré los del VC en la BBDD (que llegan hasta diciembre) y ahora pongo el volumen de los leoncios bueno 

Si ya lo se, me lio mucho...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Ene 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> anda, la aplicación en la práctica de la teoría del T.T. *Por eso no ha aparecido hoy zuloman, estaba muy ocupado de compras*.
> 
> hoygan, que yo también quiero mi trozo del pastel. Puedo haceros de telefonista o seleccionar los candidatos para el curso o algo así... aunque pensándolo bien, seguro que entre todos ideáis un programa para spectrum que hace todo eso.



Calle, Calle, ya me gustaria no haber aparecido por eso  , he estado en Vigo, me he intoxicado con una ostra, he viajado durante toda la noche del domingo y me acabo de levantar hecho una piltrafa :vomito::vomito::vomito:

Del ibex, nada que no sea previsible, ya es costumbre que cada vez que ZParo intenta engañar a los mercados como a la borregada hispanistani dando largas, los mercados lo saquen de la madriguera a ritmos de - 200 pipos diarios 

Ahora estan preparando el paripe sindical-pensiones-bobieno-oposicion y repiten una y otra vez " dialogar,dialogar,dialogar" .......... va a ser que los mercados no tragan con el talante y quieren ver la reforma de las pensiones a la voz de YA :no: .

Parece que ayer casi llegan a un acuerdo los sindicatos y el bobierno, 10.000 kg de langostinos, 20 toneladas de centollas, 3000 kg de langostas..............lamentablemente no llegaron a un acuerdo en la cantidad de gambas ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Joer, ¿solo tienes el close? ni open, ni high, ni low
> 
> Me lo he bajado del VC, pero como aun llevo la BBDD de 2010 y debería tener solo los datos de 2011, estoy salvando los del 2010 en una nueva BBDD, luego pondré los del VC en la BBDD (que llegan hasta diciembre) y ahora pongo el volumen de los leoncios bueno
> 
> Si ya lo se, me lio mucho...



Sí los tengo, es que lo he copiado deprisa y corriendo.

¿Cómo se hace para descargarlo del VC?

Creo que ya se había explicado cómo hacerlo gratis, pero no me acuerdo.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sí los tengo, es que lo he copiado deprisa y corriendo.
> 
> ¿Cómo se hace para descargarlo del VC?
> 
> Creo que ya se había explicado cómo hacerlo gratis, pero no me acuerdo.



Creo que solo funciona con el VC4, solo tienes que cargar el gráfico y darle a exportar como fichero de texto.

PD: me da que no llego a tiempo


----------



## rafaxl (10 Ene 2011)

Pardiez, el ibex subiendo ahora 50 puntos, la que se puede liar mañana es salvaje.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Habrá descuentos para los miembros del "comité de sabios" que quieran apuntarse a otros cursos que no sean los suyos, ¿verdad? Lo digo porque querría asistir al de Trading Testicular.
> 
> Si no quedan plazas, me conformo con ir de oyente.
> 
> ...





Benditaliquidez dijo:


> En cada curso se imparten todos los módulos, es necesario un equipo de expertos para que la gacela acepte su condición y evolucione hasta convertirse en la famosa gacela resabiada tan temida por los leoncios.
> 
> Son 5 días de cursos, el módulo de trading testicular se imparte el último día, para prevenir lipotimias entre el alumnado.



Tengo una duda ienso: ........eso del trading testicular viene referido a que hago mis previsiones como me sale de los testiculos o se refiere mas bien al valor, arrojo y valentia de mi estilo de trading 

por cierto, ya tengo en mente un articulo sobre el tema inmobiliario que va a causar furor en el general.....estoy pensando el titulo......creo que sera " El quijote inmobiliario" por que va sobre una conversacion con un promotor que va a bajar los pisos un 40 % pero no quiere que se entere nadie  , contare la historia pero no dare la fuente de informacion, logicamente.

Una interesantisima historia de porqueyovalguismo en estado puiro y duro ::

Por cierto, 2011 empieza mejor de lo esperado para mi y promete superar el excelente ultimo trimestre de 2010, no sabre ni una palabra de bolsa pero joder me asusta ver como lo que digo de inmobiliaria se cumple con perfeccion matematica , tengo una niña ladrillil infalible hoygan


----------



## tonuel (10 Ene 2011)

a ver señorehs... voy a proceder al resumen de la sesión... 8:







*RUN...*




han vendido hasta los muebles de la abuela...


----------



## bertok (10 Ene 2011)

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:Pasaba a saludar:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Fran200 (10 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, Fran
> 
> Los 10.200 son prácticamente el techo del lateral. En el gráfico he trazado un expansivo cuya superación arrojaría una proyección hasta el siguiente nivel señalado (10.750). Si el actual movimiento y su superación fuesen de continuidad, lo lógico sería reproducir la subida anterior, que nos llevaría a los 11.200. Ahora bien, sin tanto misterio, los 10.200 y los 10.750 son niveles de trincheras, se aprecia en el gráfico, y estamos haciendo un lateral relativamente estrecho (400 +/-) que, de superarse por arriba, podría abrir otro tramo al alza. Eso sí, para mí es necesario bastante más que un cierre por encima de los 10.200 para plantearse comprar.
> 
> ...



ienso:

Estamos a día 10


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que solo funciona con el VC4, solo tienes que cargar el gráfico y darle a exportar como fichero de texto.
> 
> PD: me da que no llego a tiempo



Pásame la versión cuatro, payooooo.


----------



## tonuel (10 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> Estamos a día 10




Como espera más a ponerse largo se perderá el subidón... subidón... :Baile:






Saludos )


----------



## tonuel (10 Ene 2011)

Alcoa bate previsiones: ganó 258 millones de dólares en el cuarto trimestre - elEconomista.es


que pase el siguiente... :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Alcoa bate previsiones: ganó 258 millones de dólares en el cuarto trimestre - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> que pase el siguiente... :ouch:



De momento dejándose un -1,64% en el after hours ::


----------



## bertok (10 Ene 2011)

Circulen, los CFDs del Chulibex y SP ni se menean.

El Chulibex ha dejado una isla preciosa en gráfico de minutos (la duración de la isla es de 21:00 a 22:00).


----------



## Mulder (10 Ene 2011)

Al fin, al fin lo conseguí:

- Crear BBDD para 2010 y hacer export de datos actuales.
- Eliminar lo que ya había de 2011.
- Lo que más tiempo ha llevado -> borrado de todo 2010 en la BBDD actual.
- Conversión de los datos de VC, borrado en BBDD y reinsertado (esto es todo automático porque ya tengo un ****** preparado al efecto y además va rápido).

Y finalmente, tararí, tararíii....

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día de relativamente poca actividad, solo hemos tenido mucha durante la primera hora de trading y un poco más, el resto del día ha tenido tintes de piloto automático, aunque hemos tenido movimientos importantes poco antes de las 16 horas.

Curiosamente el día se ha iniciado con órdenes de compra grandes en los primeros minutos aunque enseguida han empezado a vender con órdenes pequeñas, pero tantas y con tanta frecuencia que han superado de largo las compras, a partir de las 9 de la mañana hemos entrado en piloto automático con poquísima actividad hasta poco antes de las 16 donde ha ocurrido una cosa muy curiosa, a las 15:50 una orden de unos 277 contratos a la baja, a las 15:55 otra orden de 217 contratos al alza, el resto de sesión ha sido batalla entre cortos y largos que han ganado al final los largos.

En subasta he tenido que filtrar muchísimo pero parece que han vendido.

En resumen, o bien hemos visto una batalla entre leoncios grandes y pequeños o bien todos jugaban a esperar lo contrario de lo que ha sucedido con la deuda y luego han corregido sus cartas, lo de la tarde parece que haya sido otro suceso de similares características. Ha sido un día extraño desde luego, aunque he de decir que la frecuencia de los datos que tengo ahora es de 1 minuto, cuando yo me los llevo cada 15 segundos y eso puede hacer que los datos sean algo diferente de como los veo el resto de días.

Ya pueden irse a dormir tranquilos


----------



## tonuel (11 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya pueden irse a dormir tranquilos


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> Estamos a día 10





Fran200 dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> Estamos a día 10



Bueno, esa era mi interpretación técnica de sus niveles, así que no sabría decirle... Yo llevo dando el coñazo con que los 10.200 eran zona de venta clara y a verlas venir. El mercado español está muy débil y hay que actuar en consecuencia, por lo que, hasta que no se aprecie un giro consistente, largos ni con un palo, salvo para el corto plazo en plan rebote. Hay que dejar que se desarrolle toda la caída con calma.

IBEX en diario, sin complicaciones:







Verticalidad en las bajadas, sin indicios de giro. Veamos ahora cómo están los tres mosqueteros:

TEF:













BBVA:







SAN:













En las últimas horas se aprecia algo de acumulación, pero ya he dicho en anteriores posts que para mí es fundamental superar la directirz bajista (curiosamente, o no, estos tres chicharrazos tienen algo parecido), todo lo demás quedaría en un rebote efímero y sin demasiado recorrido. En este sentido los 9.710 son posibles sin que ello signifique un cambio de escenario y se cerraría un gap. Por abajo tenemos como nivel clave los 9.250 que todo el mundo conoce, con el otro hueco desde el que se catapultó el anterior rebote.

Con la bolsa nunca se sabe, hay que ir poco a poco. Por poder, mañana mismo podría arrancar un rebote fortísimo y volemos de nuevo a los 10.200, pero ahora mismo no parece lo más probable. En cualquier caso, a más largo plazo, veo que los grandes bancos están muy tocados y entiendo que serían necesarios nuevos apoyos en el precio para romper el actual esquema bajista que los mueve con pena.

Saludos de una gacela


----------



## Fran200 (11 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, esa era mi interpretación técnica de sus niveles, así que no sabría decirle... Yo llevo dando el coñazo con que los 10.200 eran zona de venta clara y a verlas venir. El mercado español está muy débil y hay que actuar en consecuencia, por lo que, hasta que no se aprecie un giro consistente, largos ni con un palo, salvo para el corto plazo en plan rebote. Hay que dejar que se desarrolle toda la caída con calma.
> 
> IBEX en diario, sin complicaciones:
> 
> ...



:Aplauso:

Gracias. Claro y conciso como siempre


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!



Claca dijo:


> Con la bolsa nunca se sabe, hay que ir poco a poco. Por poder, mañana mismo podría arrancar un rebote fortísimo y volemos de nuevo a los 10.200, pero ahora mismo no parece lo más probable. En cualquier caso, a más largo plazo, veo que los grandes bancos están muy tocados y entiendo que serían necesarios nuevos apoyos en el precio para romper el actual esquema bajista que los mueve con pena.
> 
> Saludos de una gacela



Yo creo que los grandes bancos cambiarían de tendencia si se rescatase a Portugal, es obvio que ellos son los que más deuda portuguesa tienen.


----------



## debianita (11 Ene 2011)

Pues las matildes tienen un HCH que asusta :baba:


----------



## pyn (11 Ene 2011)

Hoy deberíamos lateralear un poco,a la espera de ver que sucede con Portugal.


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Ene 2011)

veo diezmiles... inocho:


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo creo que los grandes bancos cambiarían de tendencia si se rescatase a Portugal, es obvio que ellos son los que más deuda portuguesa tienen.



¿Mulder hablando de fundamentales? :8:

El gráfico de los bancos es bajista, con máximos descendentes y mínimos, en fin, mínimos ajustadetes. En mi opinión será necesario un nuevo periodo de pánico bancario para reestructurar al alza el precio. Es decir, antes del giro al alza definitivo, veo muy probable que el SAN pierda los 7 euros buscando un apoyo más sólido mientras las gacelas pasan de ver el chollo a ver un valor traicionero con el que perder dinero. Lo típico en la psicología gacelil: justo por encima de 7 está muy barato, pero por debajo sólo puede caer


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ene 2011)

Buenos días


Spoiler



Abierto largo de ibex 11495


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Mulder hablando de fundamentales? :8:
> 
> El gráfico de los bancos es bajista, con máximos descendentes y mínimos, en fin, mínimos ajustadetes. En mi opinión será necesario un nuevo periodo de pánico bancario para reestructurar al alza el precio. Es decir, antes del giro al alza definitivo, veo muy probable que el SAN pierda los 7 euros buscando un apoyo más sólido mientras las gacelas pasan de ver el chollo a ver un valor traicionero con el que perder dinero. Lo típico en la psicología gacelil: justo por encima de 7 está muy barato, pero por debajo sólo puede caer



Solo hablo de fundamentales porque hoy es muy fácil hacerlo, es que es obvio


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2011)

He aderezado los cortos de dax de ayer con el picantito que le han puesto hace un rato y me los he quitao dencima... veo puntos de salida por todas partes...


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Mulder hablando de fundamentales? :8:



Ahí, ahí... fundamentales = caca ::

edit: biba el ULLDMA !


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ene 2011)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,64% (última actualización 09:47)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,87% (última actualización 09:47)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 278 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 359.82

Estamos en Defcon 1 (índice Defcon 318.91)

Seguimos para bingo...


----------



## pyn (11 Ene 2011)

A los técnicos del foro:

¿Estrella doji de la mañana?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahí, ahí... fundamentales = caca ::
> 
> edit: biba el ULLDMA !



Creo que estoy un poco espeso hoy y aun no se que significa ULLDMA, perdone su ilustrísima mi lapsus, pero...


----------



## pyn (11 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que estoy un poco espeso hoy y aun no se que significa ULLDMA, perdone su ilustrísima mi lapsus, pero...




*Ultra-Low Latency Direct Market Access*


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ene 2011)

DESPLOME ALGO HA PASADO
me piro
vendido largo -1,62%


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que estoy un poco espeso hoy y aun no se que significa ULLDMA, perdone su ilustrísima mi lapsus, pero...



Hummm.... me ha fallado Ud. por útima vez... Almirante ::


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2011)

pyn dijo:


> A los técnicos del foro:
> 
> ¿Estrella doji de la mañana?



No se ve nada, demasiada pequeña la imagen.


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> DESPLOME ALGO HA PASADO
> me piro
> vendido largo -1,62%




cagoncete... cagoncete... :no:


----------



## pyn (11 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No se ve nada, demasiada pequeña la imagen.



¿Ahora mejor?


----------



## chinclan100 (11 Ene 2011)

Hoy tenemos la última POMO de la ronda actual
Entre 7 y 9 mil milloncetes más inyectará hoy la Fed.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. » Hoy tenemos la última ronda de la POMO actual. Entre 7 y 9$ mil millones

Posiblemente hoy también conozcamos el siguiente calendario de POMOS porque hasta el mes de junio la Fed espera comprar entre 500 y 600 mil millones de dólares y como vemos aun le faltan entre 300 y 400 mil por comprar a día de hoy.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ene 2011)

Otra vez pa dentro


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex 9442


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2011)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Ahora mejor?



Sí. A ver, yo de velas ni idea, pero si te refieres a la configuración que señala el puntero, creo que no puede considerarse como tal, porque el cuerpo de la vela alcista es muy pequeño con mecha muy larga en lo que sería más bien un patrón bajista en clave diaria. Luego además hace nuevos mínimos en cierre, así que no sé yo, otra cosa es que ese doble mínimo dé esperanzas alcistas, pero no sería por patrón de velas. Aunque repito, ni idea ¿eh?


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

Si la sesión fuera normal, unos cortos en 9K5 sería lo lógico. Por arriba apenas hay recorrido ya, con 9550 como límite superior. Demasiado riesgo para sólo 50 pips en largos. Por abajo hay todavía cuerda para la sesión de hoy, con un primer suelo en 9370, y última parada en 9K3.

Digo "si fuera normal", porque hay tantísimo miedo y precaución en el mercado ahora mismo, que no es ya que no se estén tocando los suelos y techos, sino que en algunos casos ni siquiera se está llegando a tocar los niveles relevantes previos (i.e., ayer mismo).


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si la sesión fuera normal, unos cortos en 9K5 sería lo lógico. Por arriba apenas hay recorrido ya, con 9550 como límite superior. Demasiado riesgo para sólo 50 pips en largos. Por abajo hay todavía cuerda para la sesión de hoy, con un primer suelo en 9370, y última parada en 9K3.
> 
> Digo "si fuera normal", porque hay tantísimo miedo y precaución en el mercado ahora mismo, que no es ya que no se estén tocando los suelos y techos, sino que en algunos casos ni siquiera se está llegando a tocar los niveles relevantes previos (i.e., ayer mismo).



¿estás hablando del futuro? es que yo también veo esos mismos niveles y tu sueles hablar de contado.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> cagoncete... cagoncete... :no:



Ibex rojo.
Pero ya toy corto.
A ver si ahora se destapa la intención leoncia...


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿estás hablando del futuro? es que yo también veo esos mismos niveles y tu sueles hablar de contado.



Estricto contado, Mulder... quizás cambie el sistema a futuros en los próximos 3-4 meses, pero de momento sigo usando el contado.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ene 2011)

Se han salido del canal.
Siguiente trinchera por debajo de 9400


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Se han salido del canal.
> Siguiente trinchera por debajo de 9400



Falsa rotura, Güarren... no hay que tener el dedo tan rápido xDD


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Falsa rotura, Güarren... no hay que tener el dedo tan rápido xDD



Hay que tener fe...
Ahora darán un cabezazo con 9450 y luego ya veremos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ene 2011)

Se trata de hacernos pagar un interés alto el jueves pero sin pasarse de revoluciones, que Trichet está vigilando con la regla preparada para darte en los dedos.

Ya no lo dejan caer dulcemente como en las semanas previas.

Desde que tocamos el 9500 lo cuidan un poco más, cuando el SP rebota hay rebotes de 50 o 60 puntos en el Ibex.

Puede que sea Trichet, de todas formas sigue débil.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ene 2011)

Ya han dado el cabezazo
A ver si se queda inconsciente...
Pongo SL y a entrenar.
PLusvis everybody


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Hay que tener fe...
> Ahora darán un cabezazo con 9450 y luego ya veremos.



Andate con ojo... 10450 no me aparece como nivel relevante en ningún lado, tan sólo responde (por AT) a la DEMA-5, y eso es tanto como decir nada. Podrían fundirselo en un momento para probar el 9K5, que sí es nivel relevante además de psicológico.


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Ene 2011)

Flipante el volumen en Bankinter para ser las 11... :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Ene 2011)

Buenaaaas....


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

Cuidado, que el SP todavía no ha dicho esta boca es mía, sigue en un rango de 2 puntos desde la apertura europea. Si se decide a bostezar y busca el 1280, podríamos ver el DAX intentar cubrir el gap en 6953 sin despeinarse.


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Ene 2011)

*PIM... PAM... PUM...*



bocadillo de atún... )



Saludos )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ene 2011)

Los leoncitos que mueven esto se podrian dedicar a construir montañas rusas, por lo menos el perfil lo clavarian. No cabe duda que la bolsa esta a la altura del pais.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si la sesión fuera normal, unos cortos en 9K5 sería lo lógico. Por arriba apenas hay recorrido ya, con *9550 *como límite superior.



Parada en 9K5c, y luego los 9550c tocados, "pullbackeados" y a la espera. Todo según guión. Ahora se pone interesante la cosa. Si los perforase seriamente, podríamos empezar a pensar quizás en el 10750 "claquista".


----------



## rafaxl (11 Ene 2011)

Vaya vaya, otra sesion manipuloide. Meten pasta a mansalva y luego salen negandolo. El bono español ha bajado desde 5,64 de hace una hora y media a 5,56 ahora. Luego dicen que no...

Del ibex mejor no creerse nada.


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Parada en 9K5c, y luego los 9550c tocados, "pullbackeados" y a la espera. Todo según guión. Ahora se pone interesante la cosa. Si los perforase seriamente, podríamos empezar a pensar quizás en el 10750 "claquista".



Si lo de claquista va por mí, me temo que lo más apropiado sería franista. Ese era su escenario. Yo, francamente, tan arriba no veo al IBEX, ni aunque todo venga rodado. Mucho deberían cambiar las cosas para dejar abierta esa posibilidad según lo veo yo.

Ayer di como nivel de cierre de cortos los 9.594, bueno, hoy matizo a 9.611 y lo ideal sería en cierre de vela horaria o al menos en una temporalidad mayor que al tick. Si eso sucede, habrá que esperar un poco a ver qué decide hacer el precio.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si lo de claquista va por mí, me temo que lo más apropiado sería franista. Ese era su escenario. Yo, francamente, tan arriba no veo al IBEX, ni aunque todo venga rodado. Mucho deberían cambiar las cosas para dejar abierta esa posibilidad según lo veo yo.
> 
> Ayer di como nivel de cierre de cortos los 9.594, bueno, hoy matizo a 9.611 y lo ideal sería en cierre de vela horaria o al menos en una temporalidad mayor que al tick. Si eso sucede, habrá que esperar un poco a ver qué decide hacer el precio.



Ah, pues yo creía que los 10750 eran claquistas... mea culpa, no habré leído bien.

Curiosamente, yo tengo marcado ahora mismo 9604.3 como próxima estación alcista, justo en medio de las dos tuyas.


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah, pues yo creía que los 10750 eran claquistas... mea culpa, no habré leído bien.
> 
> Curiosamente, yo tengo marcado ahora mismo 9604.3 como próxima estación alcista, justo en medio de las dos tuyas.



Es que fran pidió una visión "técnica" de su escenario y busqué posibles explicaciones a sus niveles, pero no era lo que yo esperaba ;-)

¿Próxima estación alcista? Yo quiero un techo, no una estación. Si no voy a tener que replantear objetivos, y eso no mola


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Ene 2011)

Al tercer intento de levantarme hoy de la cama, esta vez he conseguido permanecer mas de 10 minutos seguidos levantado.....no vuelvo a comer una ostra en mi vida xd :vomito:

Bueno, veo los diezmiles como paso previo a los diecisietemiles inocho:


¿Próxima estación alcista? *Yo quiero un techo, no una estación. Si no voy a tener que replantear objetivos*, y eso no mola 

ya le dijo Juanlu que el ibex no tiene techo


----------



## rafaxl (11 Ene 2011)

Venga otro arreon. El 9555 es peleon, voy pillando sitio en el ascensor.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es que fran pidió una visión "técnica" de su escenario y busqué posibles explicaciones a sus niveles, pero no era lo que yo esperaba ;-)
> 
> ¿Próxima estación alcista? Yo quiero un techo, no una estación. Si no voy a tener que replantear objetivos, y eso no mola



9604.3 es lo último que tengo, por encima de eso abandonamos canal intradiario... así que supongo que podríamos llamarlo techo para hoy.

Parece fiable...para hoy, de momento las etapas se han ido cumpliendo muy bien (9k5, 9550...).


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

El Daxie tiene más ganas de cubrir en 6953, que una loca en una rebaja de bragas...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Ene 2011)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RWqWQFufFsA?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RWqWQFufFsA?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Ene 2011)

Bueno,ya he vuelto.
Me han saltado el SL -0,4%

¿techo o plataforma de lanzamiento?El desenlace pronto


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿techo o plataforma de lanzamiento?El desenlace pronto





qué mas da... unas palomitas y p'alante...:cook:


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2011)

Pues sí, ya ve ustek, si hubira aguantado esos cortos del dax un poco más, al menos hubiera cubierto el expediente, porque además esta mañana no he hecho gran cosa más... en fín...


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues sí, ya ve ustek, si hubira aguantado esos cortos del dax un poco más, al menos hubiera cubierto el expediente, porque además esta mañana no he hecho gran cosa más... en fín...



Pues a mí, mire Ud, personal personalísimamente, debo decir que me encanta el gif animado de su firma ::


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues a mí, mire Ud, personal personalísimamente, debo decir que me encanta el gif animado de su firma ::



Por cierto...


¿qué están adorando... un pilar de 30x30...? ienso:


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2011)

Vaya tarde más aburrida lleva el Ibex con su bajadita en banderín lateral. Mientras tanto ha ido ganando diferencial con el Stoxx que si que ha subido un poco.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado, que el SP todavía no ha dicho esta boca es mía, sigue en un rango de 2 puntos desde la apertura europea. Si se decide a bostezar y busca el 1280, podríamos ver el DAX intentar cubrir el gap en 6953 sin despeinarse.





pollastre dijo:


> El Daxie tiene más ganas de cubrir en 6953, que una loca en una rebaja de bragas...



Dooonnng.....

Si es que....


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Ene 2011)




----------



## MarketMaker (11 Ene 2011)

Veamos con tranquilidad el cierre. A ver que hacen los pequeños inversores. Creen aún en el 9.200 o entrarán temiendo perder el tren...


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2011)

Yo estoy corto, le aviso... por lo que la subida debe ser inminnente.


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> 
> ¿qué están adorando... un pilar de 30x30...? ienso:



Blasfemo!! No es un pilar es EL MONOLITO. Un cuerpo extraterrestre con forma ortoédrica perfecta...


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Ene 2011)

Veamos, han puesto la caña. Yo en este momento, si estuviera ahí lo subiría por encima de 9600 en un tironcito....


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Veamos, han puesto la caña. Yo en este momento, si estuviera ahí lo subiría por encima de 9600 en un tironcito....



Vamos, amigo mío... Ud. sabe bien que el techo para hoy está en 9K6... no sea leoncio malo, sobradamente sabe que no pasaremos de ahí por hoy ....


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, amigo mío... Ud. sabe bien que el techo para hoy está en 9K6... no sea leoncio malo, sobradamente sabe que no pasaremos de ahí por hoy ....



Pues ni idea caballero, pero un golpecito al final de sesión a los 9600 haría un buen trabajo psicológico. 
Además es raro que los niveles estén tan clavados...puede ser para hoy 9603 y le damos una cornadita suave.::


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues ni idea caballero, pero un golpecito al final de sesión a los 9600 haría un buen trabajo psicológico.
> Además es raro que los niveles estén tan clavados...puede ser para hoy 9603 y le damos una cornadita suave.::









Al final se escapó por los pelos.

Vuelta a la faena, hasta luego.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Además es raro que los niveles estén tan clavados...



Ya sabe, unos se ganan la vida moviendo los índices, y otros nos la ganamos proyectando hacia dónde se moverán ::

Daxie => proyección 6953, real 6951.5 => CEP < 0.02%

Churribex => proyección 9604.3, real 9591.3 => CEP < 0.12%

Sus amigos grandes-grandes, como Ud. los llama, no son tan imprevisibles despues de todo :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy han empezado el día comprando con fuerza, unos 527 contratos y algo más un poco más tarde pero luego han empezado a vender poco a poco, hacia las 10:15 han vendido unos 251 contratos, aunque parece un cierre de la mitad de los largos de apertura.

A partir de entonces se han puesto a comprar durante el resto de la sesión con alguna venta aislada y sin importancia, hacia las 15:15 han comprado de nuevo unos 278 contratos.

En subasta han comprado también.

En resumen parece que esperan gap al alza para mañana y que están tomando posiciones largas, sin embargo se ve que no van a lo que salga, están muy pendientes del mercado y vigilantes por si las cosas se tuercen, no veo que haya demasiada confianza.


----------



## especulador financiero (11 Ene 2011)

ha estado entretenido el dia... a ver mañana para donde tiramos... ienso:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2011)

Que velitas mas bonitas


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2011)

Venga, que ya empiezan los fuegos artificiales:

El Banco de Portugal admite que el rescate del pas es "inevitable" - Libertad Digital


----------



## rafaxl (11 Ene 2011)

Petroleo en maximos (97,5 dolares) con el euro mas bajo que las semanas anteriores. Que guay, queda menos para la petada de culos.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Petroleo en maximos (97,5 dolares) con el euro mas bajo que las semanas anteriores. Que guay, queda menos para la petada de culos.



Según mi gráfico el petroleo está a 91$.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Según mi gráfico el petroleo está a 91$.



te paso el precio en tiempo real

The International Oil & Gas Newspaper


----------



## rafaxl (11 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Según mi gráfico el petroleo está a 91$.



Eso el WTI no?? el brent segun bloomberg esta a 97, igual miro yo mal no se... hoy no es mi dia. ¿que contrato saca bloomberg? no puede haber una diferencia de 7dlrs con el wti es demasiado.

Joer aqui pone que a 97...http://noticias.lainformacion.com/e...y-roza-los-97-dolares_tRkYaxsl1SVuUMxPX0mHz7/


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2011)

El WTI que se negocia en CME (y es el que tengo yo) es el que está a 91, el Brent es el que está a 97, pero el Brent se negocia en Londres si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## Javo (11 Ene 2011)

una duda (seria), qué haríais si tuvieseis en cartera estos cuatro valores del IBEX:
-Ferrovial
-ACS
-Inditex
-Banco Popular


----------



## jmoraf (12 Ene 2011)

Javo dijo:


> una duda (seria), qué haríais si tuvieseis en cartera estos cuatro valores del IBEX:
> -Ferrovial
> -ACS
> -Inditex
> -Banco Popular



no sé (no estoy en el IBEX).. pero cuando se compra hay que tener una idea de cuando vender.. y que el último euro lo gane otro..

en general.. ¿vas con beneficio?, ¿a qué precio compraste?.. con eso, mirando un gráfico, tienes algo.. luego hay el 'sentimiento': lo que crees que va a hacer la empresa, el sector, el país..


----------



## tonuel (12 Ene 2011)

Javo dijo:


> una duda (seria), *qué haríais si tuvieseis en cartera estos cuatro valores del IBEX*:
> -Ferrovial
> -ACS
> -Inditex
> -Banco Popular


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

*especulador financiero estuvo aquí... *)


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!

pepón es mi pastor!


----------



## Claca (12 Ene 2011)

Brutal +10


----------



## pyn (12 Ene 2011)

Javo dijo:


> una duda (seria), qué haríais si tuvieseis en cartera estos cuatro valores del IBEX:
> -Ferrovial
> -ACS
> -Inditex
> -Banco Popular



Respues seria: si no dices más datos es como si nos preguntas ¿qué opináis de mi coche? Tengo uno azul.

Ponderación cada valor dentro de la cartera, a que precio, y ponderación del total de la cartera con respecto al total de tus ahorros.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

Pollastre veo los 9800 claramente.......¿subes la apuesta? 

ondia :8: los diezmiles del tiron


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

Vendidas bankinteres a 4,1192... :XX: :XX: :XX:



me piro a currar un rato... )

Saludos )


----------



## Catacrack (12 Ene 2011)

¿Que coño esta pasando?


----------



## pyn (12 Ene 2011)

O sea, avisan de una posible ampliación del fondo de rescate, ante una posible quiebra de España y el ibex responde con una subida en vertical de casi 3% en menos de 20 minutos?


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> ¿Que coño esta pasando?



Alemania creció un 3,6% en 2010, un récord desde la reunificación - 2734989 - elEconomista.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Alemania creció un 3,6% en 2010, un récord desde la reunificación - 2734989 - elEconomista.es



No cierro yo mis largos por menos de un 5% de subida lineal hoy :no:

Por cierto c abrones hoy ya me encuentro un poco mejor, muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios de apoyo mientras me estaba muriendo


----------



## Catacrack (12 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Alemania creció un 3,6% en 2010, un récord desde la reunificación - 2734989 - elEconomista.es



PIB de Alemania anual crece el +3,6% justo lo esperado. by Carpatos


De todas maneras una subida del 3% del ibex, ni que cotizara Bar Manolo en Benidorn.

¿Quien iba corto?


----------



## pollastre (12 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre veo los 9800 claramente.......¿subes la apuesta?
> 
> ondia :8: los diezmiles del tiron




Je... ni de coña... fíjate que yo como máximo tenía para hoy 9764[c], y ha llegado a tocar máximos casi 90 puntos por arriba. Ya sabes que este tipo de noticias para engatusar (fundamentales) hacen saltar por los aires cualquier proyección.

Por eso son para engatusar ::


----------



## tarrito (12 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> No cierro yo mis largos por menos de un 5% de subida lineal hoy :no:
> 
> Por cierto c abrones hoy ya me encuentro un poco mejor, muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios de apoyo mientras me estaba muriendo



... encima que le oraganizan cursos y le ponen como Master! :no:

aah! su día de curso es el que más interés despierta :Aplauso:

que se mejore usted muy mucho muchísimo  y que se saque hoy ese + 5%


----------



## Claca (12 Ene 2011)

Han ido sin cuartel, mucho corto echando un pulso. Como decía, hasta los 9.610 los cortos tenían posibilidades, más allá había que estar ya fuera, pero no han dejado ni que cerrarse una vela a 15 minutos, stop de protección en máquina saltados más arriba (espero).

Si recordáis lo que dije:



















Frenamos en las directrices bajistas que mencioné, y más o menos coinciden con los importantes 9.840 del IBEX. Ahora a esperar a ver qué hace el precio.

Edito:

Y el IBEX







Supera su bajista, pero sigue en nivel de resistencia como se aprecia en la imagen.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Je... ni de coña... fíjate que yo como máximo tenía para hoy 9764[c], y ha llegado a tocar máximos casi 90 puntos por arriba. Ya sabes que este tipo de noticias para engatusar (fundamentales) hacen saltar por los aires cualquier proyección.
> 
> Por eso son para engatusar ::



No sera zuloman quin ose llevarle la contraria al maestro, cerrados largos en 9815 y abiertos cortos  , vaya pipada entre ayer y hoy 



Monlovi dijo:


> ... encima que le oraganizan cursos y le ponen como Master! :no:
> 
> aah! su día de curso es el que más interés despierta :Aplauso:
> 
> que se mejore usted muy mucho muchísimo  y que se saque hoy ese + 5%



Ya me voy a ir a la oficina , estoy bastante mejor, gracias  , vaya dos dias que no me sostenia en pie ni 10 minutos xd :´(


----------



## Claca (12 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> No cierro yo mis largos por menos de un 5% de subida lineal hoy :no:
> 
> Por cierto c abrones hoy ya me encuentro un poco mejor, muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios de apoyo mientras me estaba muriendo



Hoyga, yo le di un cencs. De Claca sólo hay 4, por el momento, en el universo burbuja. ¿Eso no le sirve? o


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2011)

Señor zuloman no le hemos dicho nada porque todos confiamos en su salud de hierro solo comparable al tamaño de su zona testicular 

A pesar de que hemos tenido un masivo cierre de largos el saldo diario sigue muy positivo.


----------



## RNSX (12 Ene 2011)

corto en bbva, yo no se para que entro y salgo, si siempre acabo corto en bancos, creo que si hubiera mantenido mis cortos desde los primeros que abri me hubiera forrado mas


----------



## aksarben (12 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> No cierro yo mis largos por menos de un 5% de subida lineal hoy :no:
> 
> Por cierto c abrones hoy ya me encuentro un poco mejor, muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios de apoyo mientras me estaba muriendo



Hoyga, que le apoyábamos desde la distancia (bueno, en mi caso no mucha), a ver si se cree que somos unos descastados o algo :o ...

Y yo pensando en entrar en un par de valores, van y me los peponizan. Snif.


----------



## pollastre (12 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> No sera zuloman quin ose llevarle la contraria al maestro, cerrados largos en 9815 y abiertos cortos  , vaya pipada entre ayer y hoy




Zulow Jones, creo que no me he explicado bien: no he querido decir que sea momento de abrir cortos, ni tampoco largos: sencillamente digo que el día de hoy no es para proyecciones.

Vamos, que por abrir, tú abre lo que quieras, pero que en este momento juegas a la bonoloto.

Para casos como estos sirve el HFT4p... a ver quién es el guapo que se atreve a tirar líneas esta semana, con la que tenemos encima ::


----------



## pyn (12 Ene 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> corto en bbva, yo no se para que entro y salgo, si siempre acabo corto en bancos, creo que si hubiera mantenido mis cortos desde los primeros que abri me hubiera forrado mas



Yo he soltado las san a 7,955 (compradas a 7,4) y creo que lo hice muy temprano. Ahora a esperar para abrir cortos.


----------



## Claca (12 Ene 2011)

Y si se supera la resistencia, me salen objetivos alcistas entre los 10.140 y los 10.250. Vaya con Fran200 y MarketMaker.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2011)

Yo creo que en el Ibex llegaremos a los 9900f hoy mismo, no hay más referencias en este momento una vez pasado el 9750f.


----------



## atman (12 Ene 2011)

Zuloman, me alegro de que esté usted bien. Como me provoca, le diré que pocos de los vamos por Vigo con cierta asiduidad nos vamos a comer ostras a la Piedra. Y es que manda narices con la cantidad de cosas buenas que se pueden comer allí, que todo el mundo vaya a por lo mismo. En cualquier caso, ante el riesgo de ostrificación, que usted ha padecido y que es bastante frecuente, le recomiendo que proceda a desinfectar el molusco durante y después de su ingestión. Me explico: por cada ostra que usted se coma deberá ingerir con ella media botella de albariño, o un par de chatos de ribeiro, inmediatamente después, deberá usted administrarse una cantidad generosa de aguardiente blanco o de hierbas o, en su defecto, de licor-café. Por favor, lás bebidas espirituosas, particularmente el licor-café, que sea caseras.

Le garantizo que no vuelve usted a tener problemas con una ostra en su vida. Bueno, o al menos, no se acordará.


----------



## Abner (12 Ene 2011)

A ver, que alguien les pase un par de lexatines a los leoncios que se han pasado con la farlopa a primera hora de la mañana. ¡Qué realista es todo esto!, vamos, si hay un optimismo en el ambiente, yo lo noto, el otro día en el Hipercor, al lado de la zona de carne de pollo, estaba una maruja diciendo que se iba a poner larga en Matildes y en el San, que es que la renta fija es pa pobres. 
Chicharribex en todo su esplendor.


----------



## atman (12 Ene 2011)

...ahora que la subasta de Portugal salga rana y perdemos de golpe los 200 puntos ganados. Y con ese vete y ven...

Ahora mismo pareciera que en las bolsas estamos en una prueba de persecución en pista. En divisas, la cosa pinta algo más clara. Yo diría que los 9k9 se nos quedan pequeños.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ene 2011)

Quién me mandaría cerrar los largos ayer. :


----------



## pollastre (12 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Por cierto c abrones hoy ya me encuentro un poco mejor, muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios de apoyo mientras me estaba muriendo



Pues ya por curiosidad, Zulow... este fin de año mi suegra puso ostras como parte de los entrantes, y la verdad, yo sigo diciendo que no les veo... "ná", quiero decir, me las como, de acuerdo, pero ni fú ni fá.

No sé si eso es porque, como todo en la vida, hay que comprarlas "glamurosas" para apreciarlas realmente ($$$), o es que son así de insípidas normalmente.


----------



## atman (12 Ene 2011)

insipidas? um.... estuvo usted comiendo chorizo antes de las ostras? Una ostra que no sabe a mar, ni es ostra ni es ná. Por cierto, tampoco son mi mejor manjar, pero de vez en cuando...


----------



## pollastre (12 Ene 2011)

atman dijo:


> insipidas? um.... estuvo usted comiendo chorizo antes de las ostras? Una ostra que no sabe a mar, ni es ostra ni es ná. Por cierto, tampoco son mi mejor manjar, pero de vez en cuando...



Por eso lo digo... estoy más que seguro que fue mi ignorancia o una mala condimentación... porque no es normal que todo el mundo se pirre por ellas, y a mí me dejen sin frío ni calor.


----------



## Nico (12 Ene 2011)

La ostra tiene un sabor muy sutil Maese Pollastre. Incluso requiere de un cierto estado de ánimo para disfrutarla a fondo.

Si la comes al descuido, sin atención, distraido, triste, te sabrá a poco.

Por el contrario, si por un instante comulgas con el Universo, esa ostra es el símbolo de una comunión divina.

En todo caso requiere cierta práctica. Habeis visto a los niñatos que no les gusta el champagne -bebida por la que recién se adquiere cierto gusto a partir de cierta edad- ?

Pues bien, con las ostras pasa lo mismo.

Sigue probándolas que, un día, cuando no te des cuenta... ese día sentirás...


----------



## bambum (12 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Quién me mandaría cerrar los largos ayer. :



Pues anda que quien se haya puesto corto ...


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2011)

Hoy tenemos muchísima actividad, hay que seguir al mercado con órdenes grandes y estas dicen: largos a todo meter.


----------



## pollastre (12 Ene 2011)

¡Sorprendido me deja con su conocimiento del asunto!

Yo pensaba que su auténtica especialidad sería el buen asado argentino...

Y si además es Ud. de los que hacen, cuidan y entienden las brasas para los días de asado... entonces ya me quito el sombrero.



Nico dijo:


> La ostra tiene un sabor muy sutil Maese Pollastre. Incluso requiere de un cierto estado de ánimo para disfrutarla a fondo.
> 
> Si la comes al descuido, sin atención, distraido, triste, te sabrá a poco.
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hoyga, yo le di un cencs. De Claca sólo hay 4, por el momento, en el universo burbuja. ¿Eso no le sirve? o



of course, lo guardare como horo en paño , y no de muchos mas para que no se devalue el mio :no:



Mulder dijo:


> Señor zuloman no le hemos dicho nada porque todos confiamos en su salud de hierro solo comparable al tamaño de su zona testicular
> 
> A pesar de que hemos tenido un masivo cierre de largos el saldo diario sigue muy positivo.



Hasta la zona testicular tenia dolorida hoyga .......y justo detras ni le cuento 



aksarben dijo:


> Hoyga, que le apoyábamos desde la distancia (bueno, en mi caso no mucha), a ver si se cree que somos unos descastados o algo :o ...
> 
> Y yo pensando en entrar en un par de valores, van y me los peponizan. Snif.



hummmmmmm :fiufiu:



atman dijo:


> Zuloman, me alegro de que esté usted bien. Como me provoca, le diré que pocos de los vamos por Vigo con cierta asiduidad nos vamos a *comer ostras a la Piedra*. Y es que manda narices con la cantidad de cosas buenas que se pueden comer allí, que todo el mundo vaya a por lo mismo. En cualquier caso, ante el riesgo de ostrificación, que usted ha padecido y que es bastante frecuente, le recomiendo que proceda a desinfectar el molusco durante y después de su ingestión. Me explico: por cada ostra que usted se coma deberá ingerir con ella media botella de albariño, o un par de chatos de ribeiro, inmediatamente después, deberá usted administrarse una cantidad generosa de aguardiente blanco o de hierbas o, en su defecto, de licor-café. Por favor, lás bebidas espirituosas, particularmente el licor-café, que sea caseras.
> 
> Le garantizo que no vuelve usted a tener problemas con una ostra en su vida. Bueno, o al menos, no se acordará.



No se por que da usted por supuesto que he ido a la piedra ¿ acaso me toma por un vulgar turista?  , pues no señor, fue en panjon en un restaurante al borde mar con maravillosas vistas y ostras contaminadas :vomito:

El tratamiento ostrico que usted propone fue aplicado durante mis años de juventud con frenetica ilusion, tras una larga noche de juerga, alcohhol y perversion las ostras amainaban los excesos etilicos......lamentablemente hace años que no bebo y por lo tanto no estoy en disposicion de darle el tratamiento adecuado.



pollastre dijo:


> Pues ya por curiosidad, Zulow... este fin de año mi suegra puso ostras como parte de los entrantes, y la verdad, yo sigo diciendo que no les veo... "ná", quiero decir, me las como, de acuerdo, pero ni fú ni fá.
> 
> No sé si eso es porque, como todo en la vida, hay que comprarlas "glamurosas" para apreciarlas realmente ($$$), o es que son así de insípidas normalmente.



Pruebe a comerselas como aperitivo por la mañana y con la boquita bien limpia 

El que suscribe se tomo su ultima ostra hace unos dias, no me la juego hoygan :no:

Bueno, a ver si recortan un poco y no me pillan con mis cortos.......me desagradaria enormemente perderme el caminito completo hasta los diecisietemiles


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por eso lo digo... estoy más que seguro que fue mi ignorancia o una mala condimentación... porque no es normal que todo el mundo se pirre por ellas, y a mí me dejen sin frío ni calor.



Pollastre
Desde que se inventó el bidé y la máquina de cortar jamon,ya nada sabe lo mismo
S2


----------



## rafaxl (12 Ene 2011)

Seguimos parriba!!!!! esto es increible. Me recuerda al reboton de mayo (mas comedido) y a anteriores rescates a otros paises.

Me desvinculo de este indice sin pechonalidad.


----------



## RNSX (12 Ene 2011)

En mi opinion en el tema de las ostras tiene casi mas que ver el tacto del molusco en boca y garganta que el propio sabor


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2011)

Allá vamos 


Spoiler



Abierto corto de Ibex en 9961


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A pesar de que hemos tenido un masivo cierre de largos el saldo diario sigue muy positivo.




La verdad es que vender todas mis bankinteres en máximos del dia... no tiene precio... )



Casi vuelvo a entrar a 4 y poco... pero entre ayer y hoy ( 38 centimacos...) ya lo tengo bien... muahahahahahahahaha :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2011)

Ibex 35	[Imprimir]	


Acaban de entrar 57 cortos en el futuro del Ibex. Ojo por si es salida de largos.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2011)

Chicos que el yuro le pasa argo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

Pollastre, ya que me hizo perderme el ultimo tramo de la subida con mis largos y barir cortos antes de tiempo............................ para luego "aclararme" que dondedijediegodigodigo .....

¿seria tan amable de decirme su proyeccion de cierre y el minimo de hoy ? o aplico las teorias del trading testicular que tan buenos resultados me ha dado en los ultimos tiempos 

Estoy en la oficina pero me voy a ir en breve, me estoy viniendo abajo por momentos y a las 12 viene uno de un banco a firmar un convenio , sino ya estaria en mi casita ............................ no puedo garantizar que pueda seguir la sesion asi que ya puestos utilizaria las proyecciones de la niña para dejar esto en piloto automatico :no:


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Chicos que el yuro le pasa argo



Parece que son los resultados de la subasta de Portugal:



> 11:52:33 h.
> Portugal (actualizado) [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Y añado que los leoncios ya están empezando a cerrar largos con soltura, aunque el saldo diario sigue comprador pero si empezamos a caer empezarán a quitarse paquetones de encima.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2011)

La jugada me ha salido bien.meto SL y me voy a comprar
S2


----------



## pyn (12 Ene 2011)

A ver ca_brones, dejad algún corto de SAN, que no quedan en interdin.


----------



## pollastre (12 Ene 2011)

Hoyga, los lloriqueos, vaya a dárselos al mariscador que le vendió las ostras 

Le dije bien clarito que entrar hoy era jugar a la bonoloto. Ud. decidió y jugó a la bonoloto, así que asuma las consecuencias de sus acciones zulópatas.

Por otra parte, el cierre para hoy viene marcado en 9809[c] ahora mismo. Pero con un día como el de hoy, si yo fuera Ud - como ya le he dicho antes - no haría caso a proyección ninguna.




zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre, ya que me hizo perderme el ultimo tramo de la subida con mis largos y barir cortos antes de tiempo............................ para luego "aclararme" que dondedijediegodigodigo .....
> 
> ¿seria tan amable de decirme su proyeccion de cierre y el minimo de hoy ? o aplico las teorias del trading testicular que tan buenos resultados me ha dado en los ultimos tiempos
> 
> Estoy en la oficina pero me voy a ir en breve, me estoy viniendo abajo por momentos y a las 12 viene uno de un banco a firmar un convenio , sino ya estaria en mi casita ............................ no puedo garantizar que pueda seguir la sesion asi que ya puestos utilizaria las proyecciones de la niña para dejar esto en piloto automatico :no:


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2011)

Ya toi de vuelta y me han saltado el SL


Spoiler



Fuera corto de ibex 9961>9922 +1,16%



no me atrevo con otro corto por hoy.Lo dejaré en "sniper trading".
S2,comer y nos vemos en el currol


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, los lloriqueos, vaya a dárselos al mariscador que le vendió las ostras
> 
> Le dije bien clarito que entrar hoy era jugar a la bonoloto. Ud. decidió y jugó a la bonoloto, así que asuma las consecuencias de sus acciones zulópatas.
> 
> Por otra parte, el cierre para hoy viene marcado en 9809[c] ahora mismo. Pero con un día como el de hoy, si yo fuera Ud - como ya le he dicho antes - no haría caso a proyección ninguna.



estoy de acuerdo con usted, es mejor no hacer caso a sus proyecciones 

Mi TT me dice que ws y el leuro uniran fuerzas para que el ibex cierre mas abajo de su proyeccion y ojito que no se compliquen las cosas y acabemos en verde palido 

Bueno, dejo orden de cierre de cortos bien abajo y orden de apertura de largos mas abajo aun.

Vera que es TT puro y duro si comprueba que estamos a 10 pipos del maximo intradiario 

PD: Mi amigo el negrata se paso por aqui preguntadome si sabia quien estaba corto ayer y hoy ,cierren puertas y ventanas.....se le ve muy vigoroso :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## atman (12 Ene 2011)

la verdad es que dan ganas de ponerse corto... pero... veo una sombra aquí por el rabillo del ojo... y me da miedito... sobre todo sabiendo que detrás de la puerta puede estar el negrata ese de mister zulo, que ayer me libré por los pelos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

atman dijo:


> la verdad es que dan ganas de ponerse corto... pero... veo una sombra aquí por el rabillo del ojo... y me da miedito... sobre todo sabiendo que detrás de la puerta puede estar el negrata ese de mister zulo, que ayer me libré por los pelos.



ya veo que no ha pasado usted el cursillo previo de serenidad mental y acoplamineto testicular para poder afrontar el TT con garantias 

Hombre reconozco que los mas de 400 pipotones de entre ayer y hoy dan un cierto animo a conductas de trading testicular :no:

Piense que tocar los 9700 c antes de irnos a los oncemiles es un paso bastante logico 

PD: Haciendo gala de unos atributos masculinos mayusculos me voy a dormir sin stops y con ordenes de cierre de cortos muchisimo mas abajo................ mandenme un sms si tengo que pedir sitio en caritas


----------



## shamus (12 Ene 2011)

Vaya, que lastima no haberme podido meter en el SAN hace 2 dias cuando lo comente....


Lo cierto es que hoy si pudiera hacer algo, y aun sin haber mirado las graficas, venderia hasta los calzoncillos, parece logica una correccion mas o menos importante a este subidon.

Mañana veremos.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2011)

El ibex es un vil chicharro


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

shamus dijo:


> Vaya, que lastima no haberme podido meter en el SAN hace 2 dias cuando lo comente....
> 
> 
> Lo cierto es que hoy si pudiera hacer algo, y aun sin haber mirado las graficas, venderia hasta los calzoncillos, parece logica una correccion mas o menos importante a este subidon.
> ...






Mejor ponerse corto mañana que hoy... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## atman (12 Ene 2011)

al final me he puesto corto, pero en el dax.
el sp parece cachondo perdido...


----------



## rafaxl (12 Ene 2011)

Venga que hoy llegamos a los 10.000 como dios manda. Menuda mierda de indice. ¿con esto se pretende reflejar la situacion del pais??

Vergüenza me da esta patria.


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Venga que hoy llegamos a los 10.000 como dios manda. Menuda mierda de indice. ¿con esto se pretende reflejar la situacion del pais??
> 
> Vergüenza me da esta patria.





para ganar pasta no hay que tener vergüenza...


----------



## pyn (12 Ene 2011)

Cuidado donde ha parado el ibex hoy, en 10018, justo la parte alta del canal bajista empezado el 25 de octubre. De romperse (al cierre), cambiaríamos de escenario.


----------



## Catacrack (12 Ene 2011)

Otro mas que abre cortos con medio cargador.


----------



## RNSX (12 Ene 2011)

yo los he abierto demasiado pronto, y estoy pagando las consecuencias, me han metido la puntita, espero que se quede en eso.

por cierto, siguiendo con mi razonamiento de que al no tener ni idea de bolsa hubiera ganado mas manteniendo mi apuesta inicial de hace algo mas de un año, que entrando y saliendo; puedo preguntar que margen de beneficio habeis sacado en 2010 los que os dedicais al intradiario?


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Venga que hoy llegamos a los 10.000 como dios manda. Menuda mierda de indice. ¿con esto se pretende reflejar la situacion del pais??
> 
> Vergüenza me da esta patria.



a todos los demas, consigo entenderlos, pero a ti..... si baja mucho porque baja y si sube mucho porque sube.... pareces un agricultor. 

que conste que esta subida a mi me encanta ya que estaba pillado con san y decidí dejarlo hasta marzo a ver si se recupera.... ahora estoy casi entablas. Pero creo que esto volverá a bajar.... simplemente sentimiento gaceril...


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> a todos los demas, consigo entenderlos, pero a ti..... si baja mucho porque baja y si sube mucho porque sube.... pareces un agricultor.
> 
> que conste que esta subida a mi me encanta ya que estaba pillado con san y decidí dejarlo hasta marzo a ver si se recupera.... ahora estoy casi entablas. Pero creo que esto volverá a bajar.... simplemente sentimiento gaceril...



Yo tampoco le entiendo pero la combinación de su indignación y ese avatar que gasta me hacen reir a menudo


----------



## tonuel (12 Ene 2011)

Mulder... le ruego me ponga una lista de valores del ibex posibles de cortos para mañana..., yo le pongo los primeros candidatos... 8:



Bankinter
Santander
BBVA
......
......




Gracias y saludos 



P.D. Oh wait....!!!!! no hay cortos de BKT en R4...


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... le ruego me ponga una lista de valores del ibex posibles de cortos para mañana..., yo le pongo los primeros candidatos... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No estoy seguro de que mañana vayamos a bajar...al menos hasta que pase esta tarde y vea como ha quedado el S&P.

Estos últimos días he visto mucho pesimismo en todo el foro, incluyendo este hilo y al final mira que ha pasado :XX:


----------



## Claca (12 Ene 2011)

Lo que hace el IBEX no debe sorprender a nadie, es un índice histriónico de manual, lo exagera TODO. Esta subida, por otra parte, tampoco cambia nada en el sentido de que el techo relativo que se ha hecho en los 10.200 sigue ahí y la estructura bajista de medio plazo de los bancos sigue sin deshacerse. Tal y como lo veo yo, el análisis técnico lo que te dice es lo siguiente:

Se hacen tres meses de techo en los 11.000 
Cae hasta los 9.900 y durante un mes lucha a muerte con los 10.400
El precio, al no poder romper, baja hasta los 9.200 en busca de nuevos apoyos
Sube hasta los 10.200 y se pasa un mes haciendo un techo
Incapaz de subir, el IBEX cae hasta los 9.400 en busca, otra vez, de niveles de compra

Ahora vuelve el peponismo, ¿pero ha cambiado algo? No, los niveles de control siguen ahí, igual de importantes. Una visita a los 10.300 y sumaríamos otro mes de techo en los 10.200, reforzando así la resistencia en caso de no superarse. La secuencia del IBEX es de máximos decrecientes y mínimos crecientes, pero mostrando mucha debilidad en un contexto de subidas globales en los mercados bursátiles. Mi opinión, con lo que hay ahora, es que antes de volver a los 11.000 es más probable ver los 8XXX.

En cualquier caso, lo más importante en este mundillo es saber reconocer cuando se produce un cambio en el guión que afecta a tu plazo operativo. Hoy desde un primer momento nos han dicho que de cortos nada. En algún otro foro que sigo estaba toda la gacelada buscando el punto de giro, gasolina alcista en forma de stops saltantes; si no vemos clara la subida, esperamos fuera, porque perder dinero es mucho peor que dejar de ganarlo.


----------



## Misterio (12 Ene 2011)

Subidón subidón, la verdad es que el Ibex parece un corcho por mucho que lo bajes siempre llega el día en que te sale disparado .


----------



## tonuel (12 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Estos últimos días he visto mucho pesimismo en todo el foro, incluyendo este hilo y al final mira que ha pasado :XX:





si quiere llamo a juanlu y que se lo explique... 8:


----------



## tonuel (12 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En cualquier caso, lo más importante en este mundillo es saber reconocer cuando se produce un cambio en el guión que afecta a tu plazo operativo. Hoy desde un primer momento nos han dicho que de cortos nada. En algún otro foro que sigo estaba toda la gacelada buscando el punto de giro, gasolina alcista en forma de stops saltantes; si no vemos clara la subida, esperamos fuera, porque perder dinero es mucho peor que dejar de ganarlo.





Hasta mañana yo no entro corto seguro... y lo más probable es que sea rápido... :fiufiu:

a Bankinter le daba seguro.... está casi en el techo del canal... :baba:

Saludos


----------



## atman (12 Ene 2011)

Tal y como están las cosas, el IBEx está pidiendo un arreón de los leones.

si antes lo digo...


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

Veo los 10.0000 y sigo para 17.000.... :baba: lástima no haber vuelto a entrar a 4€ en BKT... :ouch:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Claca (12 Ene 2011)

Ayer di como stop para cortos los 9.610. Al cierre del 10 reconocí a Fran200 que se apreciaba algo de acumulación:



Claca dijo:


> En las últimas horas se aprecia algo de acumulación, pero ya he dicho en anteriores posts que para mí es fundamental superar la directirz bajista (curiosamente, o no, estos tres chicharrazos tienen algo parecido), todo lo demás quedaría en un rebote efímero y sin demasiado recorrido.



Si examinamos el gráfico vemos que entre los 9.600 y los 9.500 teníamos un primer intento de suelo (día 7), pero que no cuajó al no ceder el techo. Entre los días 10 y 11 volvemos a tener un nuevo nivel de acumulación entre los 9.400 y los 9.500, es decir, el anterior punto de compra 9.500 hace ahora de resistencia. No obstante, a media mañana del 11, finalmente las compras desbordan las ventas y nos metemos en el rectángulo naranja. A partir de este punto la cotización sube hasta los 9.600, el primer punto de resistencia que comentaba. Con ello tenemos que en tres días se han acumulado compras entre estos 200 puntos. Lo lógico es que si se superaba ahora el anterior techo, se generase un rebote (¡se ha formado un suelo!), de ahí la importancia de no seguir insistiendo en cortos. Si por el contrario hubieramos caído, la lectura debería hacerse al revés y serían los largos los que no tendrían sentido, pues en vez de un suelo, lo que tendríamos sería un techo. Muy importante esto ;-)

Luego mirad el apoyo en horario a la crucial resistencia en los 9.830 y dónde, de momento, ha frenado el precio.


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

Hay que tener fe señorehs... pero mañana... más subidas... ienso:


----------



## Depeche (12 Ene 2011)

En mi modesta opinión esta subida del ibex finalizará a corto plazo en 10.075
Ese nivel creo que no logrará superarlo,al menos en el primer intento,creo que será buen momento para entrar cortos. A partir de ahí en caso de superar ese nivel de 10.075 creo que la subida sería muy importante.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre veo los 9800 claramente.......¿subes la apuesta?
> 
> ondia :8: * los diezmiles del tiron *





zuloman dijo:


> No cierro yo mis largos por menos de un 5% de subida lineal hoy :no:
> 
> Por cierto c abrones hoy ya me encuentro un poco mejor, muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios de apoyo mientras me estaba muriendo





pollastre dijo:


> Je... ni de coña... fíjate que yo como máximo tenía para hoy 9764[c], y ha llegado a tocar máximos casi 90 puntos por arriba. Ya sabes que este tipo de noticias para engatusar (fundamentales) hacen saltar por los aires cualquier proyección.
> 
> Por eso son para engatusar ::



Apuntense rapido a las clases de TT , casi no quedan plazas 

Lastima que a medio camino cambiara al sistema de proyecciones :: de Pollastre .

Bueno, tranquilos del 10030 f o 10070 c no creo que pasemos por hoy .....y mañana supongo que haran una sacudida de largos antes de subir.....asi que todos atentos.

TRADING TESTICULAR :

I - VOLUMEN I : Capitulo I

Del avistamiento de los leoncios y como no dejarse engatusar 
........

.............


......

.......

.......

........

II.- VOLUMEN II : Capitulo I 

Predicciones Mulderianas y el sentimiento contrario 


¿alguien mas quiere ocupar un capitulo de mi libro ?

EDITO: ¿ QUE clase de broma es esta????? a los 10200 c del tiron???? ni el TT podria prever esto hoygan.


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

estos cabrones no paran ni a tomarse un café... :rolleye:


voy a conternerme de meter cortos ahora mismo... no entiendo bien su funcionamiento... inocho:


Saludos inocho:


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2011)

Tenemos al yuro y al dji en sus topes de canal.
Buenas tardes


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Tenemos al yuro y al dji en sus topes de canal.
> Buenas tardes





como fina mantequilla... todos a una... :ouch:


en fin... lo de mañana está claro... subida a primeras horas y luego recorte torero...



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## atman (12 Ene 2011)

el único sitio en que debo tener las manos ahora mismo... es en el paquete de palomitas... porque si no me lío a darle de cortos a todo lo que se mueve... y de vez en cuando oigo reirse a KuntaKinte ahí fuera...

No, en serio,¿alguien veía posible los 1286 del Sp que se han cambiado ya? Yo alucino, y además sin signos de mayor debilidad, ni recogida previa de velas, ni na...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ene 2011)

BBVA +10%


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> como fina mantequilla... todos a una... :ouch:
> 
> 
> en fin... lo de mañana está claro... subida a primeras horas y luego recorte torero...
> ...



Como los usanos repitan hoy la operativa de ayer...puede ser al revés


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2011)

En este momento no veo ningún obstáculo en el Ibex antes de 10100 y un poco más.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

Para vuestra tranquilidad os adelanto que ZParo ante la subida espectacular de hoy no podra contenerse y soltara alguna de sus genialidades.......por ejemplo bajar la edad de jubilacion a los 60 años......no hace falta reforma laboral......nuestra deuda es pequeña........vamos a crear empleo.....los mercados reconocen la fortaleza de la economia española etc etc.


----------



## Dawkins (12 Ene 2011)

Espero con ansia la opinión de rafaxl ante este peponismo radical del ibex. hohohoh

:: ::


----------



## atman (12 Ene 2011)

la plata en máximos de 21 años...


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Ene 2011)

Como diría Fran. "Estamos a día 12".


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Como los usanos repitan hoy la operativa de ayer...puede ser al revés




pues póngase corto antes del cierre hamijo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Como diría Fran. "Estamos a día 12".



Me parece a mí que el cierre por debajo de los 9500 esta semana que abría las puertas del infierno..., como que no. :8:


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Como diría Fran. "Estamos a día 12".




pues os habeis perdido una subida guapa... entre 600-700 puntos en dos sesiones... y mañana más... ienso:



Saludos 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me parece a mí que el cierre por debajo de los 9500 esta semana que abría las puertas del infierno..., como que no. :8:



los niveles eran 9400 y 9200, y el primero ha aguantado perfectamente... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me parece a mí que el cierre por debajo de los 9500 esta semana que abría las puertas del infierno..., como que no. :8:



No de todo por perdido amijo ienso: , he visto cosas peores.

Recuerda usted una subidita del 10 % en un solo dia que se fue al traste en los dos dias siguientes, seguidos de dias y dias de bajadas .......no lo descarte :no:

Igual claca no esta tan equivocado en eso de los ochomiles


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Ene 2011)

Están metiendo toda la pasta que sacaron en el no-rally de Navidad, no le busquen explicaciones, al que no le guste que no lo mire.

Es mí índice y hago con él lo que quiero.


----------



## Condor (12 Ene 2011)

Quien más dijo cortos para darle con el bono portugués?

muhuhahahahahahaha


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me parece a mí que el cierre por debajo de los 9500 esta semana que abría las puertas del infierno..., como que no. :8:



La cuestión es que el cierre por debajo de 9.500 colocaría todos los análisis técnicos con el IBEX a 9250-9200. 

Se han sacudido muchas posiciones largas y que mejor momento que girar con fuerza a medio camino. Han pillado a todos con el pie cambiado.
En todos los foros y chats, daban por descontado que se llegaría a los niveles que se han dado.
Ahora tenemos una posición en la que los pequeños o están pillados con posiciones cortas o bien se han dejado un pico vendiendo en los 650 en primera instancia y 750 en segunda.

En fin una sangría. 
Para el juego intradía han sido unas jornadas muy fructiferas, para pensar en algo a "más largo plazo" sigue siendo un chicharro.


----------



## RNSX (12 Ene 2011)

pos a mi me han dao bien con esa subidita del BBVA, que a mitad me he pensado que no le debia quedar mucho recorrido. Mañana si llego a tiempo le meto mas cortos aun; a ver si por esas...


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> La cuestión es que el cierre por debajo de 9.500 colocaría todos los análisis técnicos con el IBEX a 9250-9200.
> 
> Se han sacudido muchas posiciones largas y que mejor momento que girar con fuerza a medio camino. *Han pillado a todos con el pie cambiado.*En todos los foros y chats, daban por descontado que se llegaría a los niveles que se han dado.
> Ahora tenemos una posición en la que los pequeños o están pillados con posiciones cortas o bien se han dejado un pico vendiendo en los 650 en primera instancia y 750 en segunda.
> ...




no se equivoque hamijo... :no:



he soltado antes de tiempo... eso si... pero el último céntimo que lo gane otro... 

mañana más subidas...

Saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> pues os habeis perdido una subida guapa... entre 600-700 puntos en dos sesiones... y mañana más... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:




Creo que hace muy poco dijo...estamos a día 10 u 11 (no recuerdo) lo mismo estaba avisando de su escenario antes de mediados de mes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> La cuestión es que el cierre por debajo de 9.500 colocaría todos los análisis técnicos con el IBEX a 9250-9200.
> 
> Se han sacudido muchas posiciones largas y que mejor momento que girar con fuerza a medio camino.* Han pillado a todos con el pie cambiado.*
> En todos los foros y chats, daban por descontado que se llegaría a los niveles que se han dado.
> ...



La gacelilla que le falta siempre en su recuento estaba largo ayer y hoy  , cierto que meti la pata cerrando esos largos y abriendo cortos, pero no sin antes rebañar cerca de 500 pipotones 

¿Una pregunta ? ha cerrado usted posiciones ¿verdad ?


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Ene 2011)

Bueno vuelta al curro...hasta luego.


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> La gacelilla que le falta siempre en su recuento estaba largo ayer y hoy  , cierto que meti la pata cerrando esos largos y abriendo cortos, pero no sin antes rebañar cerca de 500 pipotones
> 
> ¿Una pregunta ? ha cerrado usted posiciones ¿verdad ?



Usted ya es un caso perdido, Una gacelilla con semejante sistema de trading testicular ya es "gacelón".

Me alegro que esté bien de su indigestión. Es lo que tiene la vida de ricos, vera como los demás no nos ponemos malos con ostras, si acaso algún mejillón en mal estado.:XX:


----------



## Depeche (12 Ene 2011)

Os recuerdo que mañana es un dia importante en España, hay que colocar muchísimos millones de deuda,y no va a resultar fácil,yo apuesto por un megaostión del ibex mañana.


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,49% (última actualización 17:49)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 3,05% (última actualización 17:49)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 244 pb





Saludos ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Os recuerdo que mañana es un dia importante en España, hay que colocar muchísimos millones de deuda,y no va a resultar fácil,yo apuesto por un megaostión del ibex mañana.




no apostaría por ello hamijo... :no:


aunque pronto podemos tener "recogida de beneficios..." 


cuando entren las gacelas... más o menos...


Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Usted ya es un caso perdido, Una gacelilla con semejante sistema de trading testicular ya es "gacelón".
> 
> Me alegro que esté bien de su indigestión. Es lo que tiene la vida de ricos, *vera como los demás no nos ponemos malos con ostras*, si acaso algún mejillón en mal estado.:XX:



ahora que lo dice ienso: ...... quizas fuera la centolla, los percebes o las cigalas que ingerimos en grandes catidades en esa misma comida 

Disfrute de su soberano en el extranjero, si ve que se le acaba siempre le podemos enviar una botella de fundador o si prefiere algo mas refinado podria ser una de anis el mono


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos tenido un día como no se veía hace tiempo actividad tremenda, montones de órdenes de más de 100 contratos y muchísimas más menores de 100.

El día ha sido de compras, a las 9:20 ya teníamos más de 1700 contratos a la compra en 10 operaciones grandes, de 9:20 a 9:40 han hecho un pequeño parón bajista alrededor del 9800, por lo visto algunos leoncios han pensado que ya había suficiente subida hasta ahí porque han parecido más cierres de largos que otra cosa. Luego han seguido comprando como locos y han hecho otro parón de 11:50 a 14:00 en torno al 9900, para volver a seguir comprando, así hasta el final. La única hora de inactividad de operaciones grandes hoy han sido las 15.

Llama mucho la atención que en 10.000 no hayan hecho la misma jugada de cerrar largos.

En subasta también han comprado.

En resumen, parece que no esperan que la cosa pare aquí y siguen compradores y además con un nivel apreciable de acumulación, ayer parecía que iban con miedo pero hoy se han pasado los niveles y el análisis técnico por el arco del triunfo, han parado en algunos niveles importantes para reventarlos un poco después, así que solo lo diré una vez: no he visto ni rastro de cortos hoy y no veo razón para ponerse cortos hasta que no lo demuestren.


----------



## especulador financiero (12 Ene 2011)

siyalodeciayo... 8:


----------



## RNSX (12 Ene 2011)

YouTube - sodomizao pingüino


----------



## chinclan100 (12 Ene 2011)

El Ibex rebaja en 596 puntos su diferencial con el Dow en 2 sesiones
LaBolsaEnDirecto. » El Ibex rebaja en 596 puntos su diferencial con el Dow en 2 sesiones


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ene 2011)

mañana otra subida, y el petroleo mañana volvera a rebasar la barrera sicologica de los 100$.

La subida bursatil va de la mano de la subida del crudo y la produccion, junto con el precio, marcará el techo de la bolsa, eso si, cuando caiga va a ser más que en el 2008, pero para eso queda como minimo entre 5 y 6 meses.


----------



## chinclan100 (12 Ene 2011)

Atentos LA FED ANUNCIA 18 NUEVAS POMOS EN LAS PRÓXIMAS 19 SESIONES
LaBolsaEnDirecto. » 18 Nuevas POMOS en las siguientes 19 sesiones. Calendario.


----------



## pollastre (12 Ene 2011)

No tiene Ud. remedio 

Lo curioso del caso es que también tiene una potra que lo flipa ::

Justo cuando le están esquilmando, viene una locura fundamental de +5% y le salva del margin call... :cook::cook:



zuloman dijo:


> Apuntense rapido a las clases de TT , casi no quedan plazas
> 
> Lastima que a medio camino cambiara al sistema de proyecciones :: de Pollastre .
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No tiene Ud. remedio
> 
> Lo curioso del caso es que también tiene una potra que lo flipa ::
> 
> Justo cuando le están esquilmando, viene una locura fundamental de +5% y le salva del margin call... :cook::cook:



Capitulo II :

.- De las intuiciones fundamentales en el tradring testicular :XX:

Joder me esta haciendo el libro de TT usted solito 

¿ en serio pensaba que iban a permitir lo de Portugal y Ejpaña asi a las primeras de cambio ? Tendran que sacarle el rendimiento adecuado antes, vamos digo yo.

El video del helicoptero que postee ayer daba una buena pista eh


----------



## The man (12 Ene 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> mañana otra subida, y el petroleo mañana volvera a rebasar la barrera sicologica de los 100$.
> 
> La subida bursatil va de la mano de la subida del crudo y la produccion, junto con el precio, marcará el techo de la bolsa, eso si, cuando caiga va a ser más que en el 2008, pero para eso queda como minimo entre 5 y 6 meses.



Hasta que el petróleo rompa el equilibrio físico, falte por excesiva demanda y zas, esto se jode un poco más

Lo de la bolsa de hoy es muy raro. Se avecina otro hostión, un peldañito para abajo más


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2011)

Encuesta de sentimiento semanal en España:

Alcista 34.3% (42.5%)
Neutral 9.3% (11.7%)
Bajista 56.4% (45.8%)

Drástico aumento de bajistas esta semana. Las votaciones son de jueves a miércoles, de modo que la subida de ayer no habrá tenido casi repercusión. A mí lo que me llama la atención es que el sentimiento acumulado (media de 4 semanas, se ve en la web aunque todavía no está actualizado) no ha sido especialmente pesimista, que suele ser una condición fundamental a la hora de validar un suelo. Queda pues margen para seguir subiendo, pero hay que tener especial precaución si se plantea una operativa a largo plazo, porque el IBEX sigue sin poder con los 11.000 y desde el verano el sentimiento acumulado es cada vez más optimista. Algunas semanas más con subidas moderadas y tendríamos nuevamente extremos alcistas marcando techo en la encuesta sin que se haya producido un cambio en el guión.

Datos de http://www.sentimientomercado.com/


----------



## pollastre (13 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Capitulo II :
> 
> .- De las intuiciones fundamentales en el tradring testicular :XX:
> 
> ...



Sí, en eso te doy toda la razón... está claro que bajar a los ochomiles directamente con el cuento de "españa intervenida, españa intervenida", era demasiado fácil.

Mejor hacerlo con dientes de sierra alternos de 500 pipos, dejando sangre por el camino, claro :fiufiu:


----------



## chollero (13 Ene 2011)

que hago vendo mis Ariad Pharmaceuticals?


----------



## FranR (13 Ene 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> pos a mi me han dao bien con esa subidita del BBVA, que a mitad me he pensado que no le debia quedar mucho recorrido. Mañana si llego a tiempo le meto mas cortos aun; a ver si por esas...



Pues yo les he puesto orden de venta para hoy mismo a 8,31 ::. 

Uno que es optimista 

Uppsss eso equivale a un IBEX en 10500 hoy mismo :8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pues yo les he puesto orden de venta para hoy mismo a 8,31 ::.
> 
> Uno que es optimista
> 
> Uppsss eso equivale a un IBEX en 10500 hoy mismo :8:



Muy optimista desde luego y........¿descarta usted una vuelta a las cercanias del 9500 c ibex hoy mismo ? 

La ruleta tiene esas cosas eh 

Ojito con los stops hoy que van a saltar como pulgas antes de decidir una direccion, avisados estais.


----------



## FranR (13 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Muy optimista desde luego y........¿descarta usted una vuelta a las cercanias del 9500 c ibex hoy mismo ?
> 
> La ruleta tiene esas cosas eh
> 
> Ojito con los stops hoy que van a saltar como pulgas antes de decidir una direccion, avisados estais.



Ya es gana de ponerle a uno mal cuerpo por la mañana. 
Pondremos stop en precio de compra, un euro por debajo:cook:

(Un euro por debajo de 8,31, que espero que toqueinocho


----------



## pollastre (13 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Muy optimista desde luego y........¿descarta usted una vuelta a las cercanias del 9500 c ibex hoy mismo ?
> 
> La ruleta tiene esas cosas eh
> 
> Ojito con los stops hoy que van a saltar como pulgas antes de decidir una direccion, avisados estais.



Gran día hoy para hacer trading testicular, Zulow....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Gran día hoy para hacer trading testicular, Zulow....



diga, diga sus proyecciones pollastrin ::

¿ a que hora es la robasta de deuda ejpañola?

una retirada a tiempo es una victoria


----------



## especulador financiero (13 Ene 2011)

Objetivo la luna... o


----------



## pyn (13 Ene 2011)

Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.

Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.
Dejar correr las plusvalías.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!

Siguen pasándose niveles por el forro...


----------



## especulador financiero (13 Ene 2011)

no me pondría corto ahora mismo ni jarto de grifa... :S


----------



## pyn (13 Ene 2011)

Miro y miro los gráficos y no encuentro 1 figura que me diga nada, no sé que hacer, se me han roto los esquemas, no me esperaba ni mucho menos una rotura (y menos con esa facilidad) de los 10200, o empezamos a corregir, o no entiendo nada.

Otra cosa es que haya ocurrido algo "gordo" que no nos hayamos enterado aún, en cuyo caso habría que mirar las figuras en un entorno macro diferentes. Pero vamos, que nos hemos hecho 1000 puntos en 4 días.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2011)

Los excesos se pagarán. Ayer ya comentarón que esto se fue de madre totalmente.


----------



## CHARLIE (13 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Siguen pasándose niveles por el forro...




¡Hola, Mulder!, muy buenos días.............Después de toda esta "irracionalidad" de ayer.....¿cómo cree que van a evolucionar los acontecimientos de ahora en adelante? ....y, otra pregunta de Ignorante: ¿Porqué el Eurostoxx (un índice a mi corto entender muchísimo mas fiable que el Ibex) sólo sube a horas presentes un 0,20% y nuestro "glorioso" índice lo hace en un 1,16%?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## pyn (13 Ene 2011)

CHARLIE dijo:


> ¡Hola, Mulder!, muy buenos días.............Después de toda esta "irracionalidad" de ayer.....¿cómo cree que van a evolucionar los acontecimientos de ahora en adelante? ....y, otra pregunta de Ignorante: ¿Porqué el Eurostoxx (un índice a mi corto entender muchísimo mas fiable que el Ibex) sólo sube a horas presentes un 0,20% y nuestro "glorioso" índice lo hace en un 1,16%?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano



El ibex hace tiempo que no replica a sus hermanos mayores y se ha convertido en un chicharro del nasdaq espantoso.


----------



## Interesado (13 Ene 2011)

Buenos días.

A ver lo que aguanta el 10250. Estaría bien que corriegiera un poco para volver a entrar, pero estos son capaces de llevarlo hasta los 10750 del tirón.

Mientras no pasemos ese punto, no dejamos de estar en el lateral triangular cansino que empezamos hace exactamente un año. 

De todos modos, parece que el escenario macro empieza a cambiar, y al triángulo ya le va tocando romper por algún lado. El MACD diario que parecía indicar un nuevo ciclo bajista, se ha dado la vuelta con un cruce alcista y está cerca ya de ponerse positivo. Además, entramos en temporada de resultados.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los excesos se pagarán. Ayer ya comentarón que esto se fue de madre totalmente.



Pues no parecen muy dispuestos a corregirlo, al menos de momento. La verdad es que no creo que lo veamos durante lo que queda de semana.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2011)

CHARLIE dijo:


> ¡Hola, Mulder!, muy buenos días.............Después de toda esta "irracionalidad" de ayer.....¿cómo cree que van a evolucionar los acontecimientos de ahora en adelante? ....y, otra pregunta de Ignorante: ¿Porqué el Eurostoxx (un índice a mi corto entender muchísimo mas fiable que el Ibex) sólo sube a horas presentes un 0,20% y nuestro "glorioso" índice lo hace en un 1,16%?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano



El Stoxx es un índice que se mueve poquísimo salvo en contadas excepciones, el Ibex es como un caballo loco al lado suyo, además nos habían castigado mucho más que al resto.

Yo creo que seguiremos subiendo, no hay nada que nos pare, aun no está claro si pasaremos el 10200 con claridad pero yo creo que si y la próxima parada es 10550.

Creo que habrá que prepararse para algo de irracionalidad durante los próximos días.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

Buenos días
Esperando los resultados de la subasta
S2


----------



## especulador financiero (13 Ene 2011)

No olvidemos que el chulibex permanece 1500 puntos por debajo del Down...


y éso mi hamijo Emilio no lo podía permitir... :no:


otra vez se me han escapado las bankinteres a primera hora... a 4,235... :baba:, la madre que me parió... :ouch:


Saludos


----------



## atman (13 Ene 2011)

Me tengo que marchar y ni idea de a que hora volveré o si podré seguir la sesión. A ver que les parece: dejo orden de cortos en 10290, con SL 10310 y SP en... 9000, bueno... en 10100.


----------



## especulador financiero (13 Ene 2011)

ve tranquilo... inocho:


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2011)

¿donde están los gráficos de claca cuando se les necesita?


----------



## pyn (13 Ene 2011)

Ojito con la subida de ayer y la de hoy, porque ayer hubo muchisimo cierre de posiciones NO ERA SUBIDA CON DINERO FRESCO. A ver hoy qué nos tienen preparado.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

De Cárpatos



Adjudicados 2.999,8 frente a un objetivo de 2.000 a 3.000 millones en bonos a 5 años a tipo de 4,590 % frente el anterior del 3,601%. Peticiones sobre oferta de 2,1 veces frente al 1,6 de la subasta anterior.

Buenos resultados, el ratio de peticiones es mejor que el anterior y los analistas esperaban tipos de cerca del 4,8% y se han quedado más bajos.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2011)

España coloca los 3.000 millones previstos a 5 años; rentabilidad del 4,542% - 2738249 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2011)

Venga ese 5% para el ibex.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Ene 2011)

Creo que esto está relacionado con el no-rally de Navidad del Ibex.

Esperaban el Apocalipsis para esta subasta y tener que defender el bono de forma sangrienta, hicieron acopio de liquidez vendiendo hasta las cortinas en las semanas de Navidad.

Después, no llegó la sangre al río y están reventando el mercado con una marea de pasta.

A falta de una explicación mejor.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

Al ataquerr


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex 10298


----------



## pyn (13 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Al ataquerr
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Vaya huevos!


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Vaya huevos!



Se llama B.B.T
Bilnd Berserk Trading


----------



## San Mateo (13 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Creo que esto está relacionado con el no-rally de Navidad del Ibex.
> 
> Esperaban el Apocalipsis para esta subasta y tener que defender el bono de forma sangrienta, hicieron acopio de liquidez vendiendo hasta las cortinas en las semanas de Navidad.
> 
> ...



Quizá que ni puñetera idea, y que esto es un descontrol, que nada se entiende ni es entendible...


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Se llama B.B.T
> Bilnd Berserk Trading



Parece una versión refinada del T.T. de toda la vida.

Trading Testicular


----------



## Dawkins (13 Ene 2011)

Dejo este artículo, para quien le interese:

La bolsa espaola se sita en mnimos desde... 1974! (descontando la inflacin) - Cotizalia.com


----------



## RNSX (13 Ene 2011)

Ale pues, no se os puede dejar solos, mirad la que habeis liado, todo el ibex en verde.
yo acabo de doblar mis cortos al BBVA, from lost to the river


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece una versión refinada del T.T. de toda la vida.
> 
> Trading Testicular



Pero antes caigo en trance,me encomiendo a THor,Odin, y Bothan.Luego me hago vendar los ojos,y palante.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2011)

¿recibira su owned?

Salgado segura que el sector financiero español no necesitará más apoyo del Gobierno - 2738334 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

Habeís oído los resultados de Banesto?
Pa no echar gota...


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y si se supera la resistencia, me salen objetivos alcistas entre los 10.140 y los 10.250. Vaya con Fran200 y MarketMaker.



Cumplido :8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Ene 2011)

¿Quedará alguien corto en 9400? ::8:::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Se llama B.B.T
> Bilnd Berserk Trading



es una version del TT ( trading testicular) ...lo que no entiendo es como te pusiste corto en el nivel que dices......salvo que te refiereas al contado del ibex, por qu en futuro no lo he visto :


----------



## especulador financiero (13 Ene 2011)

Meteria ahora cortos... pero estoy giñety... :S


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

Meto SL y a esperar.
Me quito la venda y segregando endorfinas


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Meteria ahora cortos... pero estoy giñety... :S



No va con su estilo meter cortos antipatriotas


----------



## aksarben (13 Ene 2011)

Espero que nadie estuviera corto en BBVA... ::


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> es una version del TT ( trading testicular) ...lo que no entiendo es como te pusiste corto en el nivel que dices......salvo que te refiereas al contado del ibex, por qu en futuro no lo he visto :



Rabioso contado


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Meteria ahora cortos... pero estoy giñety... :S



Alguen me llamó cagoncete?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

cierro cortos y largo de nuevo, de momento recupero lo dejado de ganar ayer y algo mas 

Divertido dia de TT como decia pollastre 

pd: si rompe el 10200f, malo, malo , si rompe el 10250f bueno bueno


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

Fuera de ibex


Spoiler



10298>10245 +2,01%


----------



## especulador financiero (13 Ene 2011)

¿Alguna tierna gacelilla le habrá hecho caso al señor Carlos Doblado... y vendió sus BBVAs por debajo de 7€...? ienso:




::::::



) ) ) ) ) )


Saludos :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

acabara dando ese ultimo tiron de hoy hasta los 9500c ?? ienso:

O nos iremos al 9200c


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

rotura fibrilar, superados los 10250f dichos 

cierro largos y ...... tachiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, esa era mi interpretación técnica de sus niveles, así que no sabría decirle... Yo llevo dando el coñazo con que los 10.200 eran zona de venta clara y a verlas venir. El mercado español está muy débil y hay que actuar en consecuencia, por lo que, hasta que no se aprecie un giro consistente, largos ni con un palo, salvo para el corto plazo en plan rebote. Hay que dejar que se desarrolle toda la caída con calma.
> 
> IBEX en diario, sin complicaciones:
> 
> ...



Los gráficos los había limpiado para dotar de mayor protagonismo a la bajista roja, veamos qué aparece en ellos sin quitar líneas:

TEF:







BBVA:







SAN:







Los bancos, curiosamente, o no, al cierre de ayer ambos frenaron en una resistencia que dejé marcada en el gráfico anterior. Ahora, superada en apertura, los tenemos enfrentándose a sus siguientes zonas de resistencia. El enemigo último a batir es la hermana mayor de la bajista roja de la primera entrega. Eso da un margen de un 6% en sendos casos si se superan las resistencias actuales. Extremadamente relevante cómo evoluciona el precio en esta zona.

El caso de telefónica es distinto. A corto se enfrenta en el próximo 3% a una zona de resistencias muy claras, por lo que es de esperar un peor comportamiento alcista, aunque también apunta a que soportaría mucho mejor un giro en el mercado. Si el IBEX decide caer, muy probablemente sea Telefónica la acción que amortigüe el guano.

PD: Manda narices el comentario que hice acerca del rebote fortísimo hasta los 10.200. No jodamos, no era lo más probable


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ene 2011)

ayer dptr subio casi un 7%.... alguien sabe o cree que pueda seguir subiendo????

por fin he entrado en beneficios con san..... seguro que ahora recorta y vuelve a caer...


----------



## wilt (13 Ene 2011)

Territorio Vergara


----------



## especulador financiero (13 Ene 2011)

Los 17.000 más cerca cada dia... 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (13 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> PD: Manda narices el comentario que hice acerca del rebote fortísimo hasta los 10.200. No jodamos, no era lo más probable




Pues en nada nos plantamos en los 10.400... :cook:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Pues en nada nos plantamos en los 10.400... :cook:



pues yo no cierro hasta los 9500c hoyga


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2011)

Hasta los 10550f hay margen sobrado


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

cerrados largos :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrados largos :cook::cook::cook:



En 5 minutos a darse cabezazos contra la pared


----------



## especulador financiero (13 Ene 2011)

Por centimear y buscar volver a entrar más abajo me he perdido la última parte de la subida... :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## JYO (13 Ene 2011)

Buenas me presento por estos lares os leo de siempre.

A nadie le preocupa que la bola de nieve ruede hacia abajo???

Sabiendo que esto lo mueven los de siempre, y siempre hacen igual (se adelantan) y cambian la tendencia????

Edito:
Se me olvidaba Claca tus graficos me encantan jejeje


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> En 5 minutos a darse cabezazos contra la pared



cerrados cortos 

sigue funcionando de maravilla doctor 


a ver si meto largos again 

largo de nuevo hoyga, pero con pipadilla extra

Como al bbva se le ocurra tocar los 9 lereles le meto un ordago a la chica


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2011)

Hasta aquí, sin cambios en el guión. De superarse este nivel, sí podríamos apuntar nuevamente a los 11.000:







Por cierto:










JYO dijo:


> Buenas me presento por estos lares os leo de siempre.
> 
> A nadie le preocupa que la bola de nieve ruede hacia abajo???
> 
> ...



Gracias, hamijo, aqui aprendemos todos. A mí me gusta intentar explicar el por qué digo una cosa u otra, aunque a veces se me pasa o no sé si lo consigo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrados cortos
> 
> sigue funcionando de maravilla doctor
> 
> ...



Lo curioso es que yo me he cerrado y he abierto en los mismos sitios, una cosa es lo que digo y otra lo que hago, por eso no suelo comentar operaciones 

Y ahora el paro USA fastidiando la jugada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo curioso es que yo me he cerrado y he abierto en los mismos sitios, una cosa es lo que digo y otra lo que hago, por eso no suelo comentar operaciones
> 
> Y ahora el paro USA fastidiando la jugada.



pues no induzca a error doctor, por cierto nos han pillado en esta ultima 

aun asi hasta el 10500 c como minimo y 10750 c no veo mucho peligro......eso si....a ceñir stops por si acaso


----------



## tonuel (13 Ene 2011)

Voy a meter cortos en SAN con todo lo gordo... inocho:


----------



## pollastre (13 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pues no induzca a error doctor, por cierto nos han pillado en esta ultima
> 
> aun asi hasta el 10500 c como minimo y 10750 c no veo mucho peligro......eso si....a ceñir stops por si acaso




Bravoh, Zulow Jones... opere, opere.... muéstrele a esos leoncios con sus sistemas de pacotilla, de lo que es capaz un buen analista de TT con una copa de orujo mañanero en sus manos...

¿Sistemas de trading deterministas? Puagh...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo curioso es que yo me he cerrado y he abierto en los mismos sitios, una cosa es lo que digo y otra lo que hago, por eso no suelo comentar operaciones
> 
> Y ahora el paro USA fastidiando la jugada.



pues no induzca a error doctor, por cierto nos han pillado en esta ultima 

aun asi hasta el 10500 c como minimo y 10750 c no veo mucho peligro......eso si....a ceñir stops por si acaso 

Claca, son cosas mias o en el grafico de 15 minutos veo una proyeccion alcista que intuyo que acaba en 10750 mas o menos ienso:


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pues no induzca a error doctor, por cierto nos han pillado en esta ultima
> 
> aun asi hasta el 10500 c como minimo y 10750 c no veo mucho peligro......eso si....a ceñir stops por si acaso
> 
> Claca, son cosas mias o en el grafico de 15 minutos veo una proyeccion alcista que intuyo que acaba en 10750 mas o menos ienso:



Ostras, ¡se me había pasado por alto! Joder, Zulo, gracias. Vamos directos a los 10.750, es una proyección muy fiable :8:

Eso me pasa por no limpiar el gráfico... nah, de proyección nada 

Lo último que vi como objetivo lo compartí ayer, se alcanzó y ahora la operativa más prudente que veo es ver si desarrolla un techo en la zona indicada de resistencias, es decir, esperar. Por abajo los 9.800 son claves.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ostras, ¡se me había pasado por alto! Joder, Zulo, gracias. Vamos directos a los 10.750, es una proyección muy fiable :8:
> 
> Eso me pasa por no limpiar el gráfico... nah, de proyección nada
> 
> Lo último que vi como objetivo lo compartí ayer, se alcanzó y ahora la operativa más prudente que veo es ver si desarrolla un techo en la zona indicada de resistencias.



Hombre de poca fe.....mire....mire... lo que esta haciendo el ibex justo en este momento y piense 


El TT es bastante mas acertado en estos momentos que otros metodos mas serios y cientificos, acuerde de lo que le digo


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2011)

Otra posibilidad que viene apareciendo desde hace meses por el foro y que haría las delicias de Tonuel es la siguiente:







Mad Max bursátil, con proyección por debajo los mínimos de marzo del 09.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Otra posibilidad que viene apareciendo desde hace meses por el foro y que haría las delicias de Tonuel es la siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esa tambien me gusta a mi....pero mas adelante


----------



## FranR (13 Ene 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pues yo les he puesto orden de venta para hoy mismo a 8,31 ::.
> 
> Uno que es optimista
> 
> Uppsss eso equivale a un IBEX en 10500 hoy mismo :8:



Soy ricoooooo :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Soy ricoooooo :XX:



y ahora que fran? :no:

a por esos 10500 del ibex ?


----------



## FranR (13 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> y ahora que fran? :no:
> 
> a por esos 10500 del ibex ?



Espero que no, Que recorte otra vez y se me ponga el indicador de BBVA de nuevo a punto de caramelo.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

Buenas 
DJI en parte baja del canal y doble suelo.
Si va a la parte alta igual nos da un último empujón


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2011)

En un par de días nos hemos quitado de encima un mes y medio de bajadas, por eso ya hace un tiempo que me da miedo ponerme corto :S


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Espero que no, Que recorte otra vez y se me ponga el indicador de BBVA de nuevo a punto de caramelo.



pues esta la cosa dudosa..... si rompe ese 10350f ....nos vamos a maximos otra vez y si rompemos........

.....lastima que no andamos muy bien de tiempo


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ene 2011)

que va a pasar con iberia????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Espero que no, Que recorte otra vez y se me ponga el indicador de BBVA de nuevo a punto de caramelo.





Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas
> DJI en parte baja del canal y doble suelo.
> Si va a la parte alta igual nos da un último empujón





Mulder dijo:


> En un par de días nos hemos quitado de encima un mes y medio de bajadas, por eso ya hace un tiempo que me da miedo ponerme corto :S



A ver esos ejpertos que me aconsejan :

Ahora mismo tengo una buena pipada a mi favor de hoy, mas las anteriores de antesdeayer y de ayer ( la de ayer una kk por cerrar largos y abrir cortos anticipadamente , pero bueno sin perdidas) .

En este momento estamos mas o menos donde abri largos la ultima vez ...........la pregunta del millon :

os quedariais abiertos para mañana ?

Me conformaria con que no hubiera un megagap bajista que diera al traste con mis plusvis......estaria dispuesto a asumir 100 pipotones a la contra sin despeinarme .

mojaros eh 

EDITO: VEO OTRA vez tentando esos 10350 f....si los rompemos y vamos a maximos ya casi lo tengo muy claro ...............pongamos que no es asi.


----------



## FranR (13 Ene 2011)

¿A mi me incluye como experto?

Jejejejejj.

Bueno ya que pregunta, yo creo que antes de seguir subiendo hay que hacer una descarguita de indicadores. un 1%. Creo que no perderíamos los 10200


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2011)

Yo si me quedaría abierto, no veo que mañana vayamos a bajar al menos por la mañana, como he dicho antes no veo obstáculos hasta 10550.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

Joder Zulo.
En una semana que se mueve a base de rumor y subasta,quieres una orientación...
Sniper trading y punto
Soy de la opinión de FranR.La euforia es euforia


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

FranR;3759583[B dijo:


> ]¿A mi me incluye como experto?[/B]
> 
> Jejejejejj.
> 
> Bueno ya que pregunta, yo creo que antes de seguir subiendo hay que hacer una descarguita de indicadores. un 1%. Creo que no perderíamos los 10200



upssss, le habia confundido con Fran2000 

No obstante su opinion es razonable...............aunque no la comparto :no:


----------



## chinclan100 (13 Ene 2011)

Hoy la Fed ha inyectado 8.4$ mil millones, la mayor POMO del 2010 y 2011.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. » Hoy hemos visto la mayor POMO del QE1 y QE2. 8.4$ mil millones ha inyectado la Fed


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Ene 2011)

Paquitoooooo...que has soltado con el IF a 160?

Buenas tardes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Paquitoooooo...que has soltado con el IF a 160?
> 
> Buenas tardes.



Hombre Market, diga, diga.....a donde vamos ? 

ve usted la rotura de esos 11200 c en breve ienso:

ante tantos consejos cierro largos y abro cortos.


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre Market, diga, diga.....a donde vamos ?
> 
> ve usted la rotura de esos 11200 c en breve ienso:



Según Fran "el pata negra" deberíamos de atacar el 10750 a partir del día 17, pero dio un espacio temporal más largo para poder alcanzarlo.

Así que estoy con Paquito. Puede que haya algún pequeño recorte antes de seguir arriba y buscar los objetivos de 11.200.

Pero hablamos del futuro lejano. Más de dos días ::.

Es que me lo pone complicado:Aquí se empieza a hablar de los 1300 del SP.

Edit: Fran R. ya hablamos. En dos semanas estoy por allí.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Según Fran "el pata negra" deberíamos de atacar el 10750 a partir del día 17, pero dio un espacio temporal más largo para poder alcanzarlo.
> 
> Así que estoy con Paquito. Puede que haya algún pequeño recorte antes de seguir arriba y buscar los objetivos de 11.200.
> 
> ...



a buenas horas mangas verdes........ el caso es que he cerrado largos y he abierto cortos en la robasta............me da que los leoncios han hecho lo mismo..................y si usted espera recortes antes de subir................creo que tengo probabilidades de haber acertado


----------



## FranR (13 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Según Fran "el pata negra" deberíamos de atacar el 10750 a partir del día 17, pero dio un espacio temporal más largo para poder alcanzarlo.
> 
> Así que estoy con Paquito. Puede que haya algún pequeño recorte antes de seguir arriba y buscar los objetivos de 11.200.
> 
> ...




Ok. Ya sabes espero el IF de nuevo por debajo de 120


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos tenido otro día de actividad alta que ha sido principalmente de compras, al menos hasta pasadas las 17, donde solo hemos tenido una venta aislada, hablo de órdenes grandes. Pasadas las 17 han empezado a vender pero ha sido un paquete no demasiado grande.

En subasta han vendido y además con órdenes gordas, en total solo con órdenes grandes han metido a la venta unos 448 contratos, pero con las pequeñas aun salían más.

En resumen parece que esperan gap a la baja para mañana, aunque tenemos un saldo de compra acumulado durante estos dos días muy alto, mientras no se empiecen a ver ventas fuertes yo no apostaría por cortos de momento, aunque eso no quiere decir que mañana nos hagan una pequeña corrección para empezar el día.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2011)

Ni fallo de rally navideño ni excusas, esta es la verdadera razón de la subida de estos días:

Zapatero dimitirá tras la reforma de las pensiones | Intereconomía


----------



## Catacrack (13 Ene 2011)

¡De Zparo a Rubalmierda! ¡Elecciones anticipadas YA!


----------



## especulador financiero (13 Ene 2011)

Santander ampliará capital por unos 64 millones para retribuir al accionista - 2740241 - elEconomista.es



te pago con papelitos que dinero no tengo... )


----------



## Wbuffete (13 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Santander ampliará capital por unos 64 millones para retribuir al accionista - 2740241 - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> 
> te pago con papelitos que dinero no tengo... )



Brutal hermanos!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ni fallo de rally navideño ni excusas, esta es la verdadera razón de la subida de estos días:
> 
> Zapatero dimitirá tras la reforma de las pensiones | Intereconomía



Del mentiroso Pinocho al portavoz de los GAL..... pfffff

Rubalcaba es aún peor que ZP, sólo Pepiño puede mentir tanto como él, claro que Pepiño no miente, al ser un zoquete integral, se equivoca. ::


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2011)

Un repaso a Europa:

DAX:







En diciembre advertí acerca de la posibilidad de que el DAX estuviera desarrollando un techo (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-caminito-de-los-17-000-a-71.html#post3621653). Ahora vemos como el precio ha ido frenando y, lo más importante de todo, por primera vez desde que arrancó su ataque alcista la cotización empieza a empantanarse mientras aparecen muestras claras de volatilidad. Por ello, recientemente recomendé cerrar largos en este índice. Todavía aguanta, pero el DAX ya no es ni la sombra de lo que fue, y la alegría ha dejado paso a la gris indiferencia. A corto tenemos un doble techo sin confirmar, el soporte lo encontramos en el 6.870. Si se pierde este nivel, definitivamente, no hay que estar.

STOXX:







Desde que hiciera mínimos en mayo este índice ha desarrollado un movimiento lateral ligeramente alcista canalizado por las dos directrices en azul. Ahora, apoyado por las subidas en España, se dispone a encontrarse con el techo del canal y una importante zona de resistencias. Hay que tener ya mucho cuidado, y si vemos que el precio frena y empieza a entretenerse, deberíamos plantearnos una salida.


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2011)

Gracias, Claca.

Por curiosidad, a corto plazo (días / semanas): ¿ves un posible recorte del DAX a la zona de los 67xx de Noviembre?

un saludo,




Claca dijo:


> Un repaso a Europa:
> 
> DAX:
> 
> ...


----------



## rulifu (14 Ene 2011)

he visto el ibex, que me lo toco, he ganado 900 euros hoy vendiendo SANes. Bajaran o no... esperemos que un poquico, pq es mi opcion de jubilación. He sucumbido a las tentaciones de la serpiente alcista-cortitsta....


----------



## Claca (14 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Gracias, Claca.
> 
> Por curiosidad, a corto plazo (días / semanas): ¿ves un posible recorte del DAX a la zona de los 67xx de Noviembre?
> 
> un saludo,



Si se pierde el nivel de soporte, sin duda. Puede que entonces la discontinua ayudase a reestructurar el precio al alza, entre el 700 y el 620 (como en abril, pero al revés y sin tanta congestión), si el precio no estuviera lo suficiente maduro como para buscar ya el recorte mayor, pero una figura de giro en una zona de techo es algo que hay que respetar y no habría que empeñarse en buscar largos, sólo deberían encontrarse y si no aparecen, mejor no estar o seguir corto.

Tengo una idea malévola de lo que podría pasar durante las próximas semanas en los mercados, pero es todo intuición, que ya sabemos que no sirve para hacer dinero: corrección + último tirón para arriba + giro definitivo y recorte doloroso = combo letal. Ya veremos, por ahora sólo es una corazonada sin fundamento.

Saludos para ti también


----------



## Nico (14 Ene 2011)

rulifu dijo:


> he visto el ibex, que me lo toco, he ganado 900 euros hoy vendiendo SANes. Bajaran o no... esperemos que un poquico, pq es mi opcion de jubilación. He sucumbido a las tentaciones de la serpiente alcista-cortitsta....



Yo me resistí a la tentación de vender mis santanderes ricamente comprados a 7,50. Aunque, estoy justamente meditando si no pongo un stop dinámico bien ajustado y, si lo rompe, a esperarlo más abajo para recomprar.

_Hacer esto o quedarse en la acción a la espera del "último tirón" que varios predicen ?_ (sin los riesgos de que la salida por el SL luego no te deje tiempo a entrar ?)

Las malditas dudas que genera operar en los mercados... cuánto más cómodas son las vaquitas que *todos los años te regalan un dulce 20-30% en su engorde tranquilo.* :Baile:

A veces pienso que tendría que poner TODO en las vaquitas y el sorgo y dejarme de dar vueltas con el resto de las inversiones pero, aquello de "no poner todos los huevos en la misma canasta" hace que termines siempre en este hilo de dementes.


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Del mentiroso Pinocho al portavoz de los GAL..... pfffff
> 
> Rubalcaba es aún peor que ZP, sólo Pepiño puede mentir tanto como él, claro que Pepiño no miente, al ser un zoquete integral, se equivoca. ::



Pues los mercados parece que lo celebran, será por aquello de: 'dinero, tie' que haber'


----------



## FranR (14 Ene 2011)

Pues hoy toca recoger un poquito, sobre todo para que yo pueda comprar algo más baratito.
10.450 no debería pasarlo y una visita a los 10160, no debería faltar.


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2011)

Pues el BBVA se le escapa... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Ene 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Pues hoy toca recoger un poquito, sobre todo para que yo pueda comprar algo más baratito.
> 10.450 no debería pasarlo y una visita a los 10160, no debería faltar.



Cuente con mi ayuda..... en el entorno de los 10200 c cerrare cortos 

por cierto, supongo que habla usted de contado ¿no? ienso:


Lo de abrir largos..........al margen de consideraciones tecnicas.......¿tiene usted en cuenta el pacto ZP-- Sindicatos para echar marcha atras en la reforma laboral ? hemos pasado a que las perdidas en las empresas para el despido objetivo tienen que ser permanentes, no temporales :8:

Joder, si son permanentes lo que habra que hacer es cerrar el chiringuito no despedir a unos pocos para salvar la empresa y el empleo de la mayoria, vamos digo yo :no:

ZP vio que subia la bolsa dos dias y ya anda bailando pensando que ha vuelto a engañar a los mercados........miedo me da la Merkel cuando le venga a ver y se le ponga con los brazos en jarras y gritandole en aleman


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2011)

Mi primera operación del año señorehs.... 




Spoiler



Corto BBVA 8,25 -------> cierro a 8,147





Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Mi primera operación del año señorehs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se a precipitado usted con ese cierre......estamos a pocos pipos de abrir la caja de pandora  , cuidado con los pipeos que se pierde usted la bolsa de palomitas 

Reconozco que los 55 pipotones mas el colchon de ayer son golosos, pero hoy voy a por un paquete gordo hoyga, no, no cierro cortos de momento

EDITO: Era de esperar que el 10300 c aguantara la primera embestida, aun asi he renunciado al pipeo y espero pacientemente con mis palomitas y mi cafe

aguanto una segunda embestida......de la tercera no pasa y empieza la fiesta


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Se a precipitado usted con ese cierre......estamos a pocos pipos de abrir la caja de pandora  , cuidado con los pipeos que se pierde usted la bolsa de palomitas



luego le cuento... 8:


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> luego le cuento... 8:




Mi 2ª operación del año señorehs.... :Baile:




Spoiler



Corto BBVA 8,161 -------> cierro a 8,140




Me voy... no me sean malos... 


Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Mi 2ª operación del año señorehs.... :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



subase al tren y no se apee hasta la estacion de 10200c como minimo  , todo lo demas es perderse parte del trayecto.......disfrute del viaje hombre de Dios 

La suerte le da la oportunidad de rectificar, aprovechela ...........


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> *Saludos *para ti también



Estaba ya a punto de fulminarte con pública mofa, befa y escarnio, además de convocar a BL (demonio del cuarto círculo) para que te llevara con él... cuando me he dado cuenta, horror y pavor, de que yo mismo te he "saludado" primero en mi post


----------



## debianita (14 Ene 2011)

Saludos

 a ver si se mueve esto, benditos SL me salvaron de una buena :ouch:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estaba ya a punto de fulminarte con pública mofa, befa y escarnio, además de convocar a BL (demonio del cuarto círculo) para que te llevara con él... cuando me he dado cuenta, horror y pavor, de que yo mismo te he "saludado" primero en mi post



Saludos a todos.

(Si el Ibex puede subir 1000 puntos en dos días yo también puedo saludar, es un evento 4-sigma, ocurren todos los días)

Voy a ver si veo un bosón de Higgs en mi viejo monitor de tubo, que acelera electrones que se las pela.


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> 
> (Si el Ibex puede subir 1000 puntos en dos días yo también puedo saludar, es un evento 4-sigma, ocurren todos los días)
> 
> Voy a ver si veo un *bosón de Higgs *en mi viejo monitor de tubo, que acelera electrones que se las pela.



¡Hamijo! ¿Ud. anda tambien detrás de "la partícula de Dios"?

Fascinante asunto, no cree.


----------



## debianita (14 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> 
> (Si el Ibex puede subir 1000 puntos en dos días yo también puedo saludar, es un evento 4-sigma, ocurren todos los días)
> 
> Voy a ver si veo un bosón de Higgs en mi viejo monitor de tubo, que acelera electrones que se las pela.



Si encuentra la particula de Dios avise 8:
Le daré trabajo en el tevatron ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estaba ya a punto de fulminarte con pública mofa, befa y escarnio, además de convocar a BL (demonio del cuarto círculo) para que te llevara con él... cuando me he dado cuenta, horror y pavor, de que yo mismo te he "saludado" primero en mi post



señor pollastre...ya que se pasa por aqui podria dejar las proyecciones de su niña.......parece que hoy esta la cosa calmadita y seguramente se respeten niveles que su niña nos de.

No parece un buen dia para el TT, que como bien sabra funciona cuando no se respeta nada y hay movimientos de mas de 200 o 300 pipotones 

¿como ve esos 10160 c que dice nuestro amigo fran ? a mi me parece harto dificil romper los 10200 c .....mas que nada por que de hacerlo igual no se frena en esos 10160 sino que podria haber cierre de largos en mode panic y visitar los diezmiles pelados ¿ que me dice oh amo y señor de las bolsas ?


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



Corto BBVA 8,19 -------> cierro a 8,142




Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (14 Ene 2011)

y ya van 3... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> señor pollastre...ya que se pasa por aqui podria dejar las proyecciones de su niña.......parece que hoy esta la cosa calmadita y seguramente se respeten niveles que su niña nos de.
> 
> No parece un buen dia para el TT, que como bien sabra funciona cuando no se respeta nada y hay movimientos de mas de 200 o 300 pipotones
> 
> ¿como ve esos 10160 c que dice nuestro amigo fran ? a mi me parece harto dificil romper los 10200 c .....mas que nada por que de hacerlo igual no se frena en esos 10160 sino que podria haber cierre de largos en mode panic y visitar los diezmiles pelados ¿ que me dice oh amo y señor de las bolsas ?



Mire que es Ud. gacelón gacelérrimo 

Pues verá... para su churribex, le diré que ya hemos visto máximos de hoy (10K4[c]). La AI marca 10399.1[c], y hemos tenido 10409.2[c].

Pero es que además también hemos visto el suelo, según la AI en 10279.5[c], y en cotización real 10288.5[c] ... clavadito.

Por lo tanto, y una vez afianzados techumbre y suelo... es hora de ... ¡pipear al estilo Zulow Jones!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¡Hamijo! ¿Ud. anda tambien detrás de "la partícula de Dios"?
> 
> Fascinante asunto, no cree.





debianita dijo:


> Si encuentra la particula de Dios avise 8:
> Le daré trabajo en el tevatron ::



Con mi monitor de tubo necesito acumular colisiones durante 10 veces la vida del universo para confirmar el hallazgo.

Pero creo que si utilizo los datos de colisiones del monitor de fósforo verde de Mulder podré acortar el tiempo de recogida de datos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Mire que es Ud. gacelón gacelérrimo
> 
> Pues verá... para su churribex, le diré que ya hemos visto máximos de hoy (10K4[c]). La AI marca 10399.1[c], y hemos tenido 10409.2[c].
> 
> ...



Pues cerrados cortos en minimos diarios ay a pipear hoyga.

largo en


Spoiler



10260, justito donde cerre cortos 



eh, hoyga amijo, se le olvida la proyeccion de cierre , no me escatime datos haga el favor ....que al gacelon gacelerrimo le gusta pipear con toda tranquilidad 

sumamos 25 pipos en el mete saca y a otra cosa mariposa........si sube le meto cortos, si baja le meto largos 



Spoiler



largo en 10250 again 




!!!!! horror, niveles pollastricos perdidos !!! a ver si era otro dia de TT en vez de AI


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> !!!!! horror, niveles pollastricos perdidos !!! a ver si era otro dia de TT en vez de AI




Hoyga Zulow... no es Ud. ya mayorcito y tiene suficiente solera foril, como para no saber distinguir una falsa perforación de una rotura de proyecciones? 

Es Ud. un :cook: , un ::, y, si me lo permite, un :cook::cook:

:XX:

Pues no que va el galego y s'mespanta por 16 pipolettos de mierda en el Ibex.

Amos Rafa...

pd: ah, por cierto... tengo una cosa muy rarita para Ud. : el expected_close se acaba de ir por debajo del mínimo proyectado, concretamente a 10175.6 . Esto es algo muy, pero muy extraño, que no se da casi nunca. Sin duda viene producido por los dos días locos que hemos tenido, que han revolucionado las proyecciones. Pero por si acaso, tenga cuidado y no se confíe en el 1028x como suelo....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga Zulow... no es Ud. ya mayorcito y tiene suficiente solera foril, como para no saber distinguir una falsa perforación de una rotura de proyecciones?
> 
> Es Ud. un :cook: , un ::, y, si me lo permite, un :cook::cook:
> 
> ...



Hoyga, una cosa es que me espante y otra que mi TT me permita vender en perdidas cerrados esos largos con + 35 pipos y


Spoiler



abiertos cortos en 10290 pipos



Entre las perdidas de niveles pollastricos y esas cosas raras que le hace su niña.........me da que pensar...........¿ no estara usted sufriendo un proceso de Mulderizacion con su play ?

Recuerde que la play de Mulder paso de ser un reloj suizo durante un mes y anticipando lo que iba a pasar con una semana de antelacion a no dar ni una ......................... ya sabe que tarde o temprano los leoncios cambian de estrategia.....

!!!! hagale una ITV a su niña !! ....me consta que el doctor trabaja afanosamente en reproyectar su play y corre usted el riesgo de ser un Zapatero de la vida vilipendiado por lo de su propio partido ( no se me ofenda eh, se que es un insulto gravisimo la comparacion con Zp .......tomeselo dicho con cariño ).


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2011)

Reajustar la AI?

Hum...
A ver ... A ver...
Dejeme revisar la base de datos con la lista diaria de plusvies... Digamos de aquí a seis meses atrás...

Aham... 
Bien... Según veo aquí...

No, lo siento. No es necesario hacer ningún reajuste 

Mala suerte para Ud. si no sabe tradear interpretando los datos ::



zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga, una cosa es que me espante y otra que mi TT me permita vender en perdidas cerrados esos largos con + 35 pipos y
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2011)

Buenas tardes
Ya estoy con el Dragunov en la azotea


Spoiler



Abierto largo de ibex 10335


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2011)

Ya he abierto brecha.Meto SL y a esperar


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2011)

Fuera de ibex


Spoiler



Vendido largo de ibex 10335>10402 +2,83%


----------



## Catacrack (14 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete no es que siga mucho las entradas y salidas de los demas para mi operativa pero chafardero soy un rato y me seria mas facil si pusieramos todos las entradas en el futuro.


----------



## pollastre (14 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Ya estoy con el Dragunov en la azotea
> 
> 
> ...




Magnífica arma...


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Wbuffete no es que siga mucho las entradas y salidas de los demas para mi operativa pero chafardero soy un rato y me seria mas facil si pusieramos todos las entradas en el futuro.



La entrada está en el spoiler.
Estuve mucho tiempo sin postear(casi un més)y al volver me dijeron que nada de niveles de entrada o salida sin el spoiler.


----------



## Catacrack (14 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> La entrada está en el spoiler.
> Estuve mucho tiempo sin postear(casi un més)y al volver me dijeron que nada de niveles de entrada o salida sin el spoiler.



El spoiler me parece perfecto pero das las entradas y salidas en el contado y a mi personalmente me es mas facil si las das en el futuro. 

Por pedir que no quede. )


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2011)

Bueno, como ya dije veo menos que una alpargata en una olla expréss, esta mañana he ido a hacerme una puesta a punto. Si llego a saber lo jodío que es el recauchutado de ojos...

En fín, ya estoy de vuelta listo para el cierre y... no sé si serán mis doloridos ojos pero cuando veo las gráficas... me da un poco de vértigo.



Spoiler



un mini corto al Sp en 1284f


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> El spoiler me parece perfecto pero das las entradas y salidas en el contado y a mi personalmente me es mas facil si las das en el futuro.
> 
> Por pedir que no quede. )



Como tenga que abrir otra pestaña más en en el navegador,para ver los fut. se me peta el portátil.
Lo sé,es de pobres y tal.:´(


----------



## Catacrack (14 Ene 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, como ya dije veo menos que una alpargata en una olla expréss, esta mañana he ido a hacerme una puesta a punto. Si llego a saber lo jodío que es el recauchutado de ojos...
> 
> En fín, ya estoy de vuelta listo para el cierre y... no sé si serán mis doloridos ojos pero cuando veo las gráficas... me da un poco de vértigo.



Offtopic

¿atman te has operado la vista y ya estas mirando la pantalla?


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2011)

Como acabe la sesión y lo dejen aparcado en plena resistencia,va a ser divertido.Tendrían que abrir con hueco al alza el Lunes para romper.
Que planazo...


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Offtopic
> 
> ¿atman te has operado la vista y ya estas mirando la pantalla?




[offtopic]
"operar" es una palabra, tal vez, excesiva. Me han hecho una "citocoagulación con láser argón". Traducido, tenía algunos agujeritos y me les han echado un parche con láser. Literalmente, un recauchutado. Me lo han hecho a primera hora y he estado toda la mañana un poco malito, porque por encima hoy ha tenido que salir buen día y la luz pues... pero ahora ya estoy bastante bien.


----------



## debianita (14 Ene 2011)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Como tenga que abrir otra pestaña más en en el navegador,para ver los fut. se me peta el portátil.
> Lo sé,es de pobres y tal.:´(




Hoyga, no se compraria ustec la versión portable del Mulder PC? ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (14 Ene 2011)

Pasito a pasito... cada dia que pasa más arriba... :Aplauso:


----------



## Catacrack (14 Ene 2011)

atman me alegro que estes bien, yo me quiero operar un poco de miopia que tengo pero los medicos/hospitales me dan mas miedo que estar largo cuando tonuel certifica.

Yo ya he cerrado la semana, nos vemos el Lunes y buen fin de semana para todos


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Hoyga, no se compraria ustec la versión portable del Mulder PC? ienso:



No.
Me gusta el arseniuro de galio porque genera más neutrinos que el trinitrón que tengo en el sobremesa.

Yo por mi radiación MA TO !!


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> atman me alegro que estes bien, yo me quiero operar un poco de miopia que tengo pero los medicos/hospitales me dan mas miedo que estar largo cuando tonuel certifica.
> 
> Yo ya he cerrado la semana, nos vemos el Lunes y buen fin de semana para todos



Esa parte la he mirado... pero ni con un palo, oiga. Si dentro de otros diez años, la cosa sigue bien y no empieza a aparecer gente con "efectos secundarios". Y si entonces soy susceptible de operación, tal vez me lo piense. Mientras, ni borracho. Lo de hoy ha sido por precaución y para que la cosa no vaya a más. Bueno y porque el procedicimento es más simple y menos traumático.

/offtopic off

El estado de Illinois suben los impuestos personales un 67% y los de las empresas un 46%...


----------



## Claca (14 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Hoy cuelgo un gráfico del oro, a ver qué os parece:
> 
> ...



Hoy estaría rompiendo, aunque no tengo tiempo real, lo digo a ojo. Atentos a las próximas sesiones a ver si tenemos un movimiento de confirmación más claro.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2011)

Atman
Según Meredith Whitney,Illinois tiene sus bonos estatales a punto de petar.Ha recibido duras críticas por ello.
Sin embargo esta medida huele a la desesperación que confirmaría,quizás, su teoría.


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hoy estaría rompiendo, aunque no tengo tiempo real, lo digo a ojo. Atentos a las próximas sesiones a ver si tenemos un movimiento de confirmación más claro.



1358 ahora mismo y bajando.

por otro lado, alguien quiere un corto del SP... se lo dejo baratito... 

llevo una racha que no doy pie con bola... voy a necesitar tomar perspectiva o comprar vaselina.


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2011)

No os perdáis el euro que está guaneando un poco...


----------



## Wbuffete (14 Ene 2011)

Intereconomía:
Tunez decreta estado de alarma.Disueltas cámaras
Joooooorrrrrr


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2011)

en WS "Tuness? what's that? a portuguese town?"


----------



## Mulder (14 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy he tenido que ausentarme durante todo el día, aunque ya he visto que he estado ausente de posteo pero presente de alma ¡malvados, rufianes! ::

Vamos al lío:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido día de ventas sobre todo y menor actividad que en los últimos días, han empezado el día vendiendo con bastante fuerza, aunque en los primeros minutos también han abierto posiciones largas con órdenes grandes, sin embargo debía tratarse de algún león despistado porque enseguida se han puesto a vender de nuevo. Tras la primera hora la sesión se ha quedado en piloto automático aunque han ido haciendo alguna venta grande una vez cada hora. Hacia las 15:15 se han cansado de vender y han empezado comprar, pero solo con paquetes pequeños, a pesar de todo han metido alguna venta aislada.

En subasta han vendido.

Parece que esperan gap a la baja para el lunes y al parecer en este momento no creen mucho en ponerse largos o en mantenerlos (atendiendo solo al volumen, claro), sin embargo lo que han comprado estos días anteriores no tiene ni punto de comparación con lo que han vendido hoy a pesar de que han empezado colocando a la venta un paquete de unos 700 contratos.

Yo diría que es momento de buscar algún buen punto de entrada para más largos, aunque puedo equivocarme.


----------



## especulador financiero (14 Ene 2011)

El CEO de PIMCO da por asumida una reestructuración de deuda en algunos países de Europa - 2743058 - elEconomista.es



¿Alguno quiere bonos municipales estadounidenses...? miel de romero..., pero los periféricos caca... )



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


A estos pollos de PIMCO les canta el plumero por soleares... 

Saludos


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> El CEO de PIMCO da por asumida una reestructuración de deuda en algunos países de Europa - 2743058 - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sólo bonos municipales tambien Activos respaldados por hipotecas.

en zeroedge...


----------



## debianita (14 Ene 2011)

Si es cuestion de invertir bien la pasta ... como los bonos patrioticos terruñistas nada de nada, solo superados por los bonos de los hay-untamientos hispanistaniis.

Si el horo, reliquia barbara baja más, mejor, asi acumulamos para cuando exploten los papelitos :XX:


----------



## Claca (14 Ene 2011)

Termómetro USA:







Volatilidad aguantando en un lateral estrecho. Los mínimos y zona de soporte es extremadamente relevante, tal y como nos recuerda este gráfico:


----------



## Chuck Norris (15 Ene 2011)

Es subir la bolsa y hundirse este hilo. 
Hay que reflotarlo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2011)

Ciao ragazzi, saluti alla bolla immobiliare. Ho appena arrivato da Roma, sono stato tutta la settimana in vacanza ... Il cibo è incredibile e la città è bella...

Acabo de ponerme al día en el hilo (tampoco habéis escrito tanto... se nota que el capitán Zuloman ha estado indispuesto(me alegro de su pronta recuperación  ))... El viernes tomé la mejor decisión bursaria de mi vida, cerré unos cortos en CRI a 3.87 (pagó 8cent de diviendo el martes y acabó en 4.04) y abrí un mini largo, con el objetivo de dejarlo toda la semana (peco mucho de anticiparme a los movimientos). Confiaba en el recuento que puse el 4 de enero en respuesta a Fran, pero no pensaba que bajaríamos tanto para iniciar la Onda...







En fin, que no todas las operaciones salen ni la mitad de la mitad de bien que esta, pero ya que salió bien, pues a disfrutarlo...

Saludos...

PD: Donde pone b en el recuento ahora pondría la a con círculo, y la anterior a con círculo el 3, y bajaría la b? hasta el mínimo que hemos hecho esta semana, ahora estaríamos haciendo la c de 2, parece que será en 3 ondas, pero ya iremos recontando....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Ene 2011)

Este es el recuento de largo plazo para el S&P, como se puede ver abajo, la última subida la están haciendo prácticamente solas las "manos débiles"...







Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Este es el recuento de largo plazo para el S&P, como se puede ver abajo, la última subida la están haciendo prácticamente solas las "manos débiles"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El análisis creo que es correcto, mira la confianza de manos fuertes y manos débiles:







El problema es que si Bernanke se empeña en salvarle la vida a las gacelas una y otra vez, no hay nada que hacer.

No sé si Bernanke les salva la vida o les da falsa seguridad para meterlas en un pozo todavía más profundo.


----------



## Claca (16 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Este es el recuento de largo plazo para el S&P, como se puede ver abajo, la última subida la están haciendo prácticamente solas las "manos débiles"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por la operación :Aplauso: ¿No tenías stop? Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para irse de vacaciones y dejar un largo abierto en el mercado español.

Hace poco di un margen del 4% a los yankis (en el caso del SP500, podría ser un poco más), así que comparto tu análisis, pero por el momento tampoco hay ningún indicio de giro, por lo que toca que esperar.

En cuanto al mercado español, viendo el gráfico, creo que lo más importante va a ser cómo se reacciona ante ciertos niveles y no tanto si se superan o no. Para ello estoy siguiendo muy específicamente los valores del IBEX, cosa que no hago nunca, para tener una idea más concisa de lo que se está desarrollando. Por ahora mi guión sigue siendo el mismo: entretenernos en la zona 10.320 - 10.530. Si esto es así y eventualmente se superan sin fuerza, el escenario seguiría sin cambios. También contemplo otras posibilidades, pero todavía no se dan las condiciones para ponerlas encima de la mesa. 

IBEX:

15 Minutos:







Atentos a la posible pérdida de la directriz alcista.

1 hora:







Por abajo hay dos niveles muy importantes que son el 10.220 y el 9.830. Mientras este último resista, las probabilidades de tener un amplio movimiento a la baja son bastante escasas.

Ah... y el oro, al final lo cerraron en soporte aprovechando el tirón en el mercado americano y el retroceso en el dólar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Ene 2011)

Supongo que todos saqbeis que hoy nuestro amado lider se va a tomar un cafelito con los del FMI, nada importante, ya sabeis, para hablar del tiempo y de lo bonitas que son las playas españolas, el flamenco y la paella 

asi que muy atentos eh, pueda que los analisis tecnicos tengan hoy poco valor, pueden pasar dos cosas radicalmente distintas :

1.- Que Zp les enseñe una carpeta con todos los deberes hechos y se anuncien esta misma semana ( lo dudo mucho )

2.- Que Zp les diga que si que va a hacer las reformas y los del FMI le digan, bueno, ok, vamos a ver, enseñame los deberes que ya tienes hechos .

En el caso nº 1 ya os podeis imaginar el reboton del ibex, en el caso nº 2 tenemos guano hasta que a Zp le de tiempo a improvisar a toda prisa algo que deje tranquilos a nuestros jefes economicos.

No obstante, los niveles pollastricos se siguen agradeciendo :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ene 2011)

Antigenics ha sido cambiada de denominacion a AGENUS, alguien me puede decir que implicaciones puede tener esto para la cotización? porque se ha hecho dicho cambio???


----------



## tonuel (17 Ene 2011)

Me huele a que al Santander le van a dar cerita hoy... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!

Pues parece que ZPedo está tirando por la puerta de en medio como de costumbre, esto no se está moviendo mucho de momento.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ene 2011)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,36% (última actualización 09:14)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 3,07% (última actualización 09:14)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 229 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 294.31


¿Semana de tregua en los mercados...




o sorpresita social made in Zetaperro...? :fiufiu:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (17 Ene 2011)

Hoy es el día de Martin Luther King y los mercados gringos estarán cerrados, el futuro del S&P cierra a las 17:30.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Ene 2011)




----------



## tonuel (17 Ene 2011)

a ese cartel... aunque me pese... le falta un cero... 8:


----------



## atman (17 Ene 2011)

tonuel el 300 al que se refiere BL es el spread de la deuda... =^_^=


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Ene 2011)

he cerrado los cortos del otro dia, pense que me metia en un buen charco hoygan 

Yo creo que ya podemos subir :no:


----------



## atman (17 Ene 2011)

...y un cojón de pato vamos a subir!!! espérese que ahora me toca a mí... 

Edito:      ... que con 13 no hago nada... quiero más...

Re-edito: ahí, ahí... liquidado con +25 o


----------



## tarrito (17 Ene 2011)

Apple: Steve Jobs, consejero delegado y fundador, de baja médica - 2748118 - elEconomista.es

pues eso ...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Ene 2011)

Buenas tardes
Mucho aguanta este soporte...
S2


----------



## Claca (17 Ene 2011)

No creo que a nadie le diga nada nuevo, pero... la foto de la sesión:







Se ha empezado perdiendo la directriz que mencioné ayer con gap, lo cual ha precipitado la corrección. De momento se mantiene estable en el lateral señalado. Por abajo hay que dejar margen hasta el soporte 10.220.


----------



## Mulder (17 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido otro día de poca actividad, han empezando vendiendo y no han parado en todo el día, aunque han hecho alguna compra aislada. Las operaciones hasta las 10:30 han supuesto algo más de la mitad de la actividad del día, el resto han sido operaciones muy aisladas, tanto grandes como pequeñas, es decir, casi piloto automático aunque no del todo.

En subasta han vendido.

En resumen, parece que hoy han procedido a soltar el lastre acumulado la semana pasada, aunque no ha sido demasiado efusivo. Yo creo que siguen largos y hoy simplemente han dejado soltar algunas posiciones, pasada la primera parte de la mañana ya se han quedado bastante tranquilos.


----------



## gamba (17 Ene 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Apple: Steve Jobs, consejero delegado y fundador, de baja médica - 2748118 - elEconomista.es
> 
> pues eso ...



justo ahora que me he puesto largo en AAPL... menos mal que era en la bolsa virtual! ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Ene 2011)

Sólo aparezco para autownearme...

PESCANOVA SA (PVA:SM): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

Porque no aguantaría más tiempo ...

Está vez no será igual, aunque sea, que me liquiden con ellas...!


----------



## chinclan100 (18 Ene 2011)

Buenos días.
La Fed al cierre del pasado viernes llevaba inyectados en esta ronda de QE2 224.22 mil millones de dólares y aun nos quedan 16 POMOS por delante en las próximos 17 sesiones. Esta semana para no perder la costumbre tenemos una POMO diaría como pueden ver en la siguiente imagen. De seguir el ritmo normal esta semana la Fed podría inyectar de nuevo alrededor de 19 mil millones de dólares en el mercado. 
LaBolsaEnDirecto. » Esta semana tenemos una POMO cada día en USA


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

Dax superando los 7100


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

alguien tiene idea de cuanto mas le pued sacar a mis largos de ayer 

O dicho de otra manera......... ¿ cual es el techo para hoy ? es mera curiosidad eh, no pienso cerrar mis largos hasta los diecisitemiles de Juanlu o hasta mis treintamiles :no:


----------



## Nico (18 Ene 2011)

Además de agradecer a Don Botín la cotización de sus acciones en el día de la fecha, acabo de cobrar un simpático dividendo con la venta de mis opciones por la ampliación de capital.

Estos días uno se siente más amigo de Tonuel !!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la operación :Aplauso: ¿No tenías stop? Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para irse de vacaciones y dejar un largo abierto en el mercado español.



Hola Claca, opero con Renta4 y las operaciones se borran por la noche, así que no era posible dejar un stop. Lo hubiese puesto sobre el 9180, era una operación de medio plazo, los márgenes son más grandes que el intradía. Acabo de cerrar la operación hace unos minutos en 10420 desde 9500. Me apetece entrar corto en el Ibex, pero en esta semana de vencimientos y reuniones de ECOFIN, da un poco de yuyu. A lo mejor para el intradía.

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Además de agradecer a Don Botín la cotización de sus acciones en el día de la fecha, acabo de cobrar un simpático dividendo con la venta de mis opciones por la ampliación de capital.
> 
> *Estos días uno se siente más amigo de Tonuel *!!



supongo que quiere decir de Juanlu 

¿nadie se moja con el techo de hoy ?


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!

Me temo que el techo de hoy ya se ha salido de los márgenes establecidos por la niña de pollastre y toca día de lotería como viene siendo habitual estas semanas.

El Ibex se está desviando mucho del Stoxx por arriba.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

es hora de los cortos con todo lo gordo... :baba:


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ene 2011)

Lo del IBEX es una locura total, pero que mas da. Eso si, algun dia va a salir el 0 y ya sabeis que gana la banca.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

10.500 dolong... dolong... :ouch:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



Corto 10500f stop 10530f


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Corto 10500f stop 10530f



Me ha copiado la orden... bribón... :no:




Spoiler



Corto chulibex 10500 sin stop...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

Pepon parte culos

ZEW

Indicador de sentimiento económico del instituto alemán ZEW sube de 4,3 a 15,4 cuando se esperaba 6,8. El indicador de condiciones actuales sube de 82,6 a 82,8 cuando se esperaba 83,8. Aún as


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pepón parte culos



el mio no... :no:


----------



## carvil (18 Ene 2011)

Buenos mediodias 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1293-4 soporte 1287


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)




----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Me temo que el techo de hoy ya se ha salido de los *márgenes establecidos por la niña de pollastre *y toca día de lotería como viene siendo habitual estas semanas.
> 
> El Ibex se está desviando mucho del Stoxx por arriba.



Yo como nadie decia nada del techo he dejado correr las plusvis 

¿ me he perdido algo? Hace un par de dias que no veo comentarios de Pollastre......espero que no nos haya abandonado a nuestra suerte :no:

Me temo que todo el mundo tiene los stops en 10530, como salten tenemos otro tiron del copon .


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2011)

Yo ya llevo unos cuantos días insistiendo en el 10550 como un techo temporal, incluso veo probable alcanzar el 10575 sin muchos problemas.

Por cierto, a estas alturas empezamos a tener trasiego de órdenes gordas, cuidadín que ahora salgamos por donde salgamos va a ser fuerte.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Me temo que todo el mundo tiene los stops en 10530, como salten tenemos otro tiron del copon .




la zona es la que dice Mulder... pero no creo que lleguemos... 8:


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2011)

El objetivo son los 570, pero estamos en la resistencia que llevo comentando estos días. Es muy importante dejar un cierto margen a ver qué hace.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Me ha copiado la orden... bribón... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En fin serafín, me saltó el stop que para eso estaba... :|

Suerte Tonuel! y felicidades al capitán Zuloman por aguantar esos largos... 

Nos leemos por la tarde, saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El objetivo son los 570



¿ te refieres para hoy no Claca? si no me equivoco, tu mismo hablabas de 10750


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ te refieres para hoy no Claca? si no me equivoco, tu mismo hablabas de 10750



Los 10.570 son el objetivo por petada del lateral, hay quien verá una bandera, que nos llevaría más arriba, pero debemos ser prudentes. Los 10.750 son de Fran200, yo dije que lo más probable era parar aqui, pero mira, ahora mismo ya no estoy tan seguro. En cualquier caso esta resistencia es muy dura, yo aseguraría los largos con SP y me iría a hacer unas tapitas por ahí.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ te refieres para hoy no Claca? si no me equivoco, tu mismo hablabas de 10750




con el próximo recorte se va a quedar en bowlings... 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ene 2011)

Aquí hay un deus ex machina subiendo el Ibex a ostia limpia, caballeros.

No se sabe si para evitar algún pringue con el vencimiento o porque ya está apalabrado el rescate.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

todo lo que sube... baja...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

Supongo que todo el mundo descarta una subidita del 5 % , si de esas como la que dije yo la ultima vez 

No me pregunteis por que pero me huele a subida sostenida y fuerte......no descarto llegar a esos 11200 en breve y romperlos en camino imparable :no:


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2011)

Ha llegado con mucha fuerza a la resistencia, lo cual no es bueno para los cortos. El IBEX nos está diciendo que de momento no tiene ganas de caer:







Aunque recorte, va a ser necesario algo más que una corrección para pensar en caídas. No es lo que esperaba, pero la verticalidad de la subida no da tiempo a digerir las posiciones largas, de modo que impide la incorporación de nuevos inversores en el mercado. Es una señal de mercado alcista.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ene 2011)

El rescate ya está cerrado, hombre, por eso el no-rally del Ibex en Navidad, con todos los leoncios callando como putas para comprar barato.

MM y Franxx ya lo sabían, me apuesto lo que sea, nos lo trataron de decir poniendo un análisis absurdo que no le cuadraba por técnico a nadie pero que era "lo que iba a pasar".

Se hubiera agradecido un privado diciendo "oye, ni técnicos, ni fundamentales ni gaitas, está hecho".


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Se hubiera agradecido un privado diciendo "oye, ni técnicos, ni fundamentales ni gaitas, está hecho".




No hace falta privados... en R4 decian lo mismo... (ahora estamos en los 10250-11000) 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

cambiese Ramon por Pepon o mantengase 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JZo-n-25hUU?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JZo-n-25hUU?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

El BCE adjudica 247.255 millones de euros al 1% en dos operaciones - 2750374 - elEconomista.es

Dronja fresca para el yonqui


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ me he perdido algo? Hace un par de dias que no veo comentarios de Pollastre......espero que no nos haya abandonado a nuestra suerte :no:



Oh, vamos, no se ponga melancólico 

Realmente no posteo porque no tengo gran cosa que aportar... recientemente he desactivado las proyecciones neurales a largo (últimamente, yo considero la operativa intradiaria ya como de largo plazo :: ) porque me "sisaban" demasiados ciclos de CPU para el HFT4p, así que no tengo proyecciones a mano para dar.

Si quiero mantenerlas tendría que poner otro servidor dedicado para ellas y poner a la AI a trabajar en clustering... y hombre, pagar un espacio más de colocation para un servidor extra, para obtener unos valores que yo actualmente ya no uso en mi operativa, pues como que no ::



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> MM y Franxx ya lo sabían, me apuesto lo que sea, nos lo trataron de decir poniendo un análisis absurdo que no le cuadraba por técnico a nadie pero que era "lo que iba a pasar".
> 
> Se hubiera agradecido un privado diciendo "oye, ni técnicos, ni fundamentales ni gaitas, está hecho".



Creo que parte de la condición humana (tradicionalmente gregaria) nos hace olvidar, en ocasiones, el verdadero norte geográfico. 

Si MM y Fran### hacen en realidad lo que dicen hacer (y no tengo pruebas en contrario a tal respecto, de momento) entonces no debemos olvidar que ellos y sus jefes viven de desplumar al pequeño inversor. Eso no les hace mejores ni peores personas, sencillamente realizan su trabajo, igual que nosotros realizamos el nuestro.

Puestos en esta tesitura, pedirles que soplen en un foro público _insider whistles_, es tanto como pedirle al sol que no salga por las mañanas. Un trader que pierde su _edge _(ventaja competitiva sobre otros) por bocas, ni es trader ni es ná.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, vamos, no se ponga melancólico
> 
> Realmente no posteo porque no tengo gran cosa que aportar... recientemente he desactivado las proyecciones neurales a largo (últimamente, yo considero la operativa intradiaria ya como de largo plazo :: ) porque me "sisaban" demasiados ciclos de CPU para el HFT4p, así que no tengo proyecciones a mano para dar.
> 
> ...



¿Y quién te dice que a mí no me lo habían soplado?


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2011)

Yo pensaba que con las últimas bajadas en el IBEX íbamos por buen camino, porque entonces sólo hubiera sido necesario un poco de pánico bancario para desarrollar un suelo en condiciones (cuando las gacelas pasan de ver una ganga a ver un valor que sólo puede bajar, es que estamos próximos al punto óptimo de compra), presentando el rescate como un fracaso. Si ahora nos venden un rescate milagroso o algún tipo de maniobra exitosa, con el IBEX habiendo subido ya un 12%, aunque le puede quedar todavía subida, es una mala señal a meses vista.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, vamos, no se ponga melancólico
> 
> Realmente no posteo porque no tengo gran cosa que aportar... recientemente he desactivado las proyecciones neurales a largo (últimamente, yo considero la operativa intradiaria ya como de largo plazo :: ) porque me "sisaban" demasiados ciclos de CPU para el HFT4p, así que no tengo proyecciones a mano para dar.
> 
> ...



Como vera oh gran maestre cuando su humilde discipulo le suple en su ausencia guia por el camino de las plusvis a este rebaño de tiernas gacelas 

Y diga, diga, ¿ hemos roto su proyeccion de techo de hoy ? o la niña sorpresivamente ha sido capaz de intuir esta peponada en toda su magnitud :no:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo pensaba que con las últimas bajadas en el IBEX íbamos por buen camino, porque entonces sólo hubiera sido necesario un poco de pánico bancario para desarrollar un suelo en condiciones (cuando las gacelas pasan de ver una ganga a ver un valor que sólo puede bajar, es que estamos próximos al punto óptimo de compra), presentando el rescate como un fracaso. Si ahora nos venden un rescate milagroso o algún tipo de maniobra exitosa, con el IBEX habiendo subido ya un 12%, aunque le puede quedar todavía subida, es una mala señal a meses vista.




Ciertamente, Claca, la situación actual apesta. Y tela. Por poner un ejemplo, en la sesión de hoy en el DAX, tenemos una zona de congestión desde hace un par de horas, aparente infofensiva... en la que, como el que no quiere la cosa, las manos fuertes han colado más de 3500 contratos cortos sin variar el precio. 3500 lotes cortos en el DAX sin mover el precio tiene "su aquel".

A veces no sé por que triunfan los leoncios: si por sus propios méritos, o por nuestros deméritos al no darnos cuenta de lo evidente.

Cuando te vas a los lotes de clase 1 (gacelas, en lenguaje de la AI) te encuentras con que están... 5000 contratos largos en la misma zona de congestión.

Ni que decir tiene que si en un momento dado "alguien" mete presión vendedora y tumba 20 puntos el DAX (nada espectacular o del otro Jueves, por otra parte), entre su pepinazo y el efecto avalancha de los stops en cascada de 5000 contratos gacelérrimos, se lleva el precio 40 puntos abajo y le saca buen rentabilidad a sus 3500 lotes cortos.

Y así es como funciona esto... un día... y otro día... y otro....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



cerrados largos en 10565 



a esperar, prefiero perderme unos pipos de subida y entrar de nuevo si procede......o quien sabe...... a lo mejor pruebo con unos cortos :no:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Y diga, diga, ¿ hemos roto *su proyeccion de techo de hoy* ? o la niña sorpresivamente ha sido capaz de intuir esta peponada en toda su magnitud :no:



Zulow Jones.... haga el favor de releer mi post, y esta vez fíjese en lo que lee. 

No tengo "proyección de techo de hoy", porque he desactivado el módulo sandwich, el de proyecciones neurales de intradiario. Ya sabe, ese módulo que durante tantos meses le ha dado tantas alegrías...

¿Qué será ahora de su legendario pipeo? ¿Qué, de sus desafiantes sonetos al mercado, florete en mano y sombrero de ala ancha bien ceñido?

Todo eso se perderá, como lágrimas en un día de lluvia.
Es hora de morir. :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



corto con un par de huevos  en 10565


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulow Jones.... haga el favor de releer mi post, y esta vez fíjese en lo que lee.
> 
> No tengo "proyección de techo de hoy", porque he desactivado el módulo sandwich, el de proyecciones neurales de intradiario. Ya sabe, ese módulo que durante tantos meses le ha dado tantas alegrías...
> 
> ...



Cierto, estoy realmente desolado, hoy no he llegado ni a los 300 pipotones de plusvis......eso si, por muy poco


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2011)

Para mi el problema que hay ahora es no se pueden hacer las cosas de peor forma, recapitulemos (hablo del Ibex):

- Se rescata a Irlanda -> bajadas.
- Navidades -> bajadas.
- Enero, mes tradicional de bajadas -> se sube peonianamente.

El caso es que yo ya hace tiempo que venía previniendo esto pero:
- No se puede subir en 2 días lo que costó 1 mes y medio de bajadas.
- No se respetan las resistencias ni jartos de vino, es que no se está respetando ni una (como mucho algún pull-back), pero luego hacen paradas en sitios completamente aleatorios y se bajan 10-20 puntos, hoy he visto resistencias de diario completamente fulminadas sin mas ¿esto que es, Jauja?
- He visto chorros de órdenes de venta en todas las resistencias (¡algunas de más de 600 contratos!) y no se han movido hacia abajo ni 15 míseros puntos.

Si yo fuera zuloman y fuera largo ¿porque bajarme en un nivel y no en otro?

Esta es la cuestión, nada ahora mismo tiene sentido y en este caso no lo tendrá en el futuro aunque logremos dar con razones para ello.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Para mi el problema que hay ahora es no se pueden hacer las cosas de peor forma, recapitulemos (hablo del Ibex):
> 
> - Se rescata a Irlanda -> bajadas.
> - Navidades -> bajadas.
> ...



Deus ex machina, ya lo he dicho antes.

Traducción: precios por cojones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



cierro esos cortos en 10550 que me estan dando repelus 



si, si una miseria de pipeo, pero supero los 300 pipos y psicologicamente es importante 



Spoiler



largo en 10540


----------



## Nico (18 Ene 2011)

*Explicación Uno:*

Están por colocar papeles a los chinos (de Cajas) y necesitan la cotización de los bancos alta para poder negociar con fortaleza.

*Explicación Dos:*

Están preparando informes técnicos para el FMI y necesitan que ciertos márgenes técnicos dependientes de carteras de acciones estén dentro de ciertos parámetros.

*Explicación Tres:*

Tienen que tapar la atención sobre la colocación sindicada de bonos en medio de alguna "buena noticia".
Si España no puede colocar bonos en el mercado -y tiene que colocarlos sindicados- y ADEMAS la bolsa baja, esto es un estropicio.

*Explicación cuatro:*

En la última reunión de Ecofin o en algún "salón" donde se juntan los poderosos se acordó "algo" y, lo que estamos viendo es un subproducto de dicho acuerdo -se están posicionando para subir-

*Explicación Cinco:*

Desde que Tonuel (mano fuerte si las hay) no coloca cortos, no quedan márgenes técnicos para compensar operaciones y, las pocas que hay en largos mueven el mercado hacia arriba.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

Objetivo los 3000 de golpe... inocho:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

Bueno señores, pongo stop y me voy a descansar, que he currado mucho hoy y no conviene recalentar tanto las neuronas 

Tengan cuidado ahi fuera :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

Hoy la fiesta se puede trasladar al cierre.

Presentan resultado Apple, IBM y Citi.


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2011)

Pues para mi la única explicación plausible (nada plausible porque el peponismo comenzó la semana pasada) es que estamos en semana de vencimiento, pero la semana pasada el vencimiento aun quedaba lejos.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

También se bajo y muchísimo en el Ibex, ahora intentan no quedarse descolgados con los otros índices...pero de que manera


----------



## Fran200 (18 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, vamos, no se ponga melancólico
> 
> Realmente no posteo porque no tengo gran cosa que aportar... recientemente he desactivado las proyecciones neurales a largo (últimamente, yo considero la operativa intradiaria ya como de largo plazo :: ) porque me "sisaban" demasiados ciclos de CPU para el HFT4p, así que no tengo proyecciones a mano para dar.
> 
> ...



Muy buenos días.
Señor BL, alma candida, entre ponerles un privado con los movimientos y regalarles sobres con billetes "moraos" ¿Hay alguna diferencia? 

Sr. Pollastre a lo mejor ya no son tan "gregarias" las manos. Ahora las proyecciones a 15 sesiones vista no son un misterio.

Empezamos la fiesta.
Por cierto el límite del dolor de algunas carteras no tiene techo. Como aguantan pérdidas. Es lo que tiene la cabezonería.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Muy buenos días.
> Señor BL, alma candida, entre ponerles un privado con los movimientos y regalarles sobres con billetes "moraos" ¿Hay alguna diferencia?
> 
> Sr. Pollastre a lo mejor ya no son tan "gregarias" las manos. Ahora las proyecciones a 15 sesiones vista no son un misterio.
> ...



Ya, ya, pero es que hubiera sido la única forma de tomarse en serio las proyecciones que dabas hace unas semanas.


----------



## especulador financiero (18 Ene 2011)

Pronto veremos los 11.000... :baba:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues para mi la única explicación plausible (nada plausible porque el peponismo comenzó la semana pasada) es que estamos en semana de vencimiento, pero la semana pasada el vencimiento aun quedaba lejos.



100% d'acord....


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Muy buenos días.
> Sr. Pollastre a lo mejor ya no son tan "gregarias" las manos. Ahora las proyecciones a 15 sesiones vista no son un misterio.



Hamijo Fran200, encantado de tenerle por aquí; su opinión es más que bienvenida por estos lares.

Convendrá Ud. conmigo en que una proyección externa e independiente al mercado, a 15 días vista, es ciencia-ficción. 

Cuestión distinta es que un individual - o grupo de individuales - tengan el suficiente músculo financiero para mover el precio a su discreción: entonces, claramente pueden saber dónde estará el precio dentro de 15, 20 y 25 días. Pero Ud. y yo sabemos que eso no recibe el nombre de "proyección"...




Fran200 dijo:


> Por cierto el límite del dolor de algunas carteras no tiene techo. Como aguantan pérdidas. Es lo que tiene la cabezonería.



Ciertamente... esa es la razón por la que Uds. aman a los "inversores a largo plazo"


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2011)

Ojo, 1013 contratos a la venta en 10520, parece que ya vamos a corregir un poquillo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ene 2011)

Al final va a ser que el Ibex hace cosas tan raras porque sus gacelas son las más cabezonas del mundo.

Y hay que hacer cosas muy raras para acojonarlas.

Ahí el carácter patrio, plasmándose hasta en la bolsa.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

Citigroup ganó 1.300 millones de dólares, menos de lo previsto - 2750888 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2011)

Y tras los 1013, otros 350 contratos más a la venta de regalo.

PD: hace 20 minutos de esto y aun no han logrado bajar ni 25 puntos....


----------



## especulador financiero (18 Ene 2011)

> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,52% (última actualización 14:25)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 3,08% (última actualización 14:25)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 244 pb
> 
> Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 302.99






y después de los 11.000... ya sabeis lo que viene... :baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Y tras los 1013, otros 350 contratos más a la venta de regalo.
> 
> PD: *hace 20 minutos de esto y aun no han logrado bajar ni 25 puntos....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Wbuffete (18 Ene 2011)

Intereconomía live
Ministro holandés dixit no se amplía fondo rescate
S2 desde el curro


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

El guarribex es capaz de todo, como buen chicharro


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2011)

Pasaba a recoger mis plusvas... ARIAd 7.00$


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

donpepito dijo:


> Pasaba a recoger mis plusvas... ARIAd 7.00$



¡¡La señal del YATE en los cielos!!
::


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2011)

un 33% en el pre...... no esta mal felicidades


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2011)

No, no llevo nada... solo confirmaba los sueños de hace unos meses... enhorabuena a todos los pacientes... llevo parte en el corazón.


----------



## pyn (18 Ene 2011)

donpepito dijo:


> Pasaba a recoger mis plusvas... ARIAd 7.00$




Y yo que vendi todas en 3,95$ pensando que había hecho un buen negocio...:::::::::´´´(.

Felicidades, aún recuerdo las discusiones con luca_cadalora, que decía que al final, aunque las acciones llegasen a los señalados 12$, el cambio dolar-euro se comería nuestras plusvis ).


----------



## donpepito (18 Ene 2011)

El gran error, al menos por mi parte, ha sido el timing... entrar demasiado pronto en el valor y sortear las embestidas de los MMs... es muy complicado en este mercado.

Recuerdo los 2.9x de sep 2009 hasta los 1.72$ del 31oct-2009 ... siempre aprende uno.... de los errores.


----------



## especulador financiero (18 Ene 2011)

donpepito por aquí... y yo con estos pelos... :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

toc toc toc

si, ¡quien es ?

su tercera racion de plusvis esta servida señor 

Gracias 

He dicho que menos de un 5 % hoy seria una mierda :no:

Juanlu, no me joda que ha vuelto a dejar las riendas en manos de ese descerebrado de Tonuel


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Muy buenos días.
> Señor BL, alma candida, entre ponerles un privado con los movimientos y regalarles sobres con billetes "moraos" ¿Hay alguna diferencia?
> 
> Sr. Pollastre a lo mejor ya no son tan "gregarias" las manos. Ahora las proyecciones a 15 sesiones vista no son un misterio.
> ...



Hola, Fran

Ya estamos muy cerca de tus niveles, enhorabuena.

Lo que comentas es normal. La verticalidad y fuerza de las subidas genera escepticismo entre los inversores que están fuera, y los que están enganchados entre asumir pérdidas o esperar a un "recorte inminente", pues se quedan con lo último, pura psicología gacelil, que sólo hace aumentar el rojo. Los peques que han acertado el movimiento normalmente se salen antes de tiempo, incrédulos, con plusvalías que queman la cartera y a todo esto los grandes se forran, como siempre, dejando gaps al alza como muestra de fortaleza. No obstante, habían sido muy pocos días de caída, lo cual no da tiempo a formar un suelo consistente con un volumen de compras elevado, pero se compensa de sobras con unas rentabilidades asombrosas: 18% en el SAN y 25% en el caso del BBVA.

Como dije hace poco, mucho peor que cerrar una posición ganadora es abrir una posición perdedora. Si no se ve claro no hay que estar, pero nunca debemos contradecir al precio aguantando pérdidas.

Edito:

El VIX:







No me cansaré de insistir en lo facilito que nos lo pone este indicador. Mientras esté entre esas dos líneas, el mercado yanki avanzará, probablemente con alzas moderadas, pero los cortos tendrán que seguir esperando. Hoy los mercados suben y el VIX también, reflejo del delicado momento en el que nos encontramos, con una euforia que empieza a preocupar a las manos fuertes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

Una gacela que se apea 

cerrados largos y a la espera de reabrirlos de nuevo..o incluso unos cortos..por que no :no:


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Ene 2011)

Buenas. Momento delicado en este nivel.

Primer toque...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas. Momento delicado en este nivel.



No intente engañarme leoncio 


Spoiler



corto en 10570 :no:



Hoyga, ahora toca recortar por lo menos 30 pipotones antes de romper ¿verdad?


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas. Momento delicado en este nivel.
> 
> Primer toque...



Segundo y....


----------



## especulador financiero (18 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Segundo y....



El Eurogrupo rechazó ayer ampliar el fondo de rescate, según Reuters - 2751463 - elEconomista.es


y nosotros a por los 11.000... :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

Pomazo y vemos los 1300 en el sp


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Segundo y....



Si rompe antes de volver a apoyarse en los 10550 me quedo corto

..... con dos cojones :no:


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Cuidado que los pepones vuelven al acecho.

Pollastre tiene ud. un MP.


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas. Momento delicado en este nivel.
> 
> Primer toque...



Sólo aparecéis cuando los vientos soplan hacia el Norte, ¿es que los leoncios no muerden durante las bajadas?


----------



## especulador financiero (18 Ene 2011)

un empujoncito y continuamos para bingo... )


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sólo aparecéis cuando los vientos soplan hacia el Norte, ¿es que los leoncios no muerden durante las bajadas?



Estos son de la etnia "sube", oriundos de las estepas de la región de "plusva".


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Estos son de la etnia "sube", oriundos de las estepas de la región de "plusva".



que carcajada me acabo de echar cabronazo :XX::XX:


----------



## Abner (18 Ene 2011)

Chicharribex, abriendo los ojetes a las gacelas desde 1992. 

¿Qué coño hago tirando líneas y mirando indicadores?


----------



## especulador financiero (18 Ene 2011)

el mercado de bonos huele que alimenta... inocho:


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> un empujoncito y continuamos para bingo... )



Lo ha puesto antes de tiempo. Lo tenía preparado para el 60x, ahora la mala suerte nos acompañará







::::::


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ahora la mala suerte nos acompañará...








Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

bueno, yo voy pillando mis plusvis corto, antes de volver a abrir largos.

¿ en serio pensaba leoncio que iba a engañar al capitan Zuloman ? 

Soy una gacela muy escurridiza amigo y habito tambien en la region de Plusva :no:



Spoiler



largo en 10550


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

hasta los 8000 no suelto los cortos...








luego los volveré a meter más arriba... y así así hasta los 3000... ienso:

Saludos ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Ene 2011)

Esta era una manía de un operador de un Banco, que tenía las cuentas de parte del Norte de Europa.
Un chaval muy raro, era de una zona rural y se había comprado un pedazo de casa en la capital de su país y un piso enorme en "La city".
Pero vivía en un piso compartido de estudiantes, para no perder el contacto con la realidad decía...

Imaginad, la escena un grupo de chavales que llegaban a fin de mes comiendo restos de la semana y uno que se levantaba más 240.000 pounds al año::

Como dijeras bingo antes de tocar el objetivo, se ponía de los nervios, era como una maldición:XX:


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> largo en 10550





te voy a engatillar...






y no te va a gustar...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esta era una manía de un operador de un Banco, que tenía las cuentas de parte del Norte de Europa.
> Un chaval muy raro, era de una zona rural y se había comprado un pedazo de casa en la capital de su país y un piso enorme en "La city".
> Pero vivía en un piso compartido de estudiantes, para no perder el contacto con la realidad decía...
> 
> ...



Y ahora que vamos en el mismo barco.......... ¿donde tenemos ese objetivo ? 

En los 11200 en pocos dias quizas :no:

Pollastrin, asi que el capitan Zuloman no sabfria pipear solito eh


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Y ahora que vamos en el mismo barco.......... ¿donde tenemos ese objetivo ?
> 
> En los 11200 en pocos dias quizas :no:




juanluí dice que los 11.000 esta semana... )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> te voy a engatillar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



callese inepto y vaya a buscar una saca para recoger las plusvis de Juanlu 

Las mias ya las tengo a buen recaudo :no:

EDITO: Vamos market que queda poco tiempo y hay que cerrar en 10630, meta ya ese ultimo cargador


----------



## aksarben (18 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> callese inepto y vaya a buscar una saca para recoger las plusvis de Juanlu
> 
> Las mias ya las tengo a buen recaudo :no:
> 
> EDITO: Vamos market que queda poco tiempo y hay que cerrar en 10630, meta ya ese ultimo cargador



Zuloeuforia a punto de e.x.p.l.o.t.a.r


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastrin, asi que el capitan Zuloman no sabfria pipear solito eh



Sea cauto y no tiente su suerte; incluso un chimpancé sabe operar en tendencia y hacer unas pocas plusvies ::


----------



## Catacrack (18 Ene 2011)

Me he quedado corto para mañana en el ibex, acojonado me voy a quedar como los yankis cierren en verde.


----------



## MarketMaker (18 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> callese inepto y vaya a buscar una saca para recoger las plusvis de Juanlu
> 
> Las mias ya las tengo a buen recaudo :no:
> 
> EDITO: Vamos market que queda poco tiempo y hay que cerrar en 10630, meta ya ese ultimo cargador




Toda la culpa para Juanlu, la euforia le pudo y gritó la palabra maldita antes de tiempo.

Y ES QUE ES UN ANSIOSO....

Bueno sigamos la tarea...les dejo


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pollastre tiene ud. un MP.



Un minuto y voy al lío... ahora te cuento.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

*¡¡Mandrilease!!*


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sea cauto y no tiente su suerte; incluso un chimpancé sabe operar en tendencia y hacer unas pocas plusvies ::



vale, vale, no le provoco mas......pero active esas funciones de la niña de nuevo para cuando la tendencia se acabe :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me he quedado corto para mañana en el ibex, acojonado me voy a quedar como los yankis cierren en verde.



Mire el after-hours por la noche cuando Apple e Ibm saquen resultados, que lo mismo trae la propina para mañana


----------



## Catacrack (18 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mire el after-hours por la noche cuando Apple e Ibm saquen resultados, que lo mismo trae la propina para mañana



El iphone 4 esta agotado y las operadoras a la espera de recibir mas unidades de apple. ::


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy hemos tenido otro día de grandísima actividad, típico de las semanas de vencimiento donde se intercambian operaciones de más de 1000 contratos como el que intercambia melones en el mercado central del pueblo. 

Aunque pudiera parecer que han metido muchas compras hoy lo cierto es que ha sido un día plenamente vendedor, parece como si se hubieran quitado de encima un montón de contratos y piensen que se ha llegado a algún objetivo. Lo cierto es que desde las 11:30 han estado metiendo ventas y más ventas, a las 14 han puesto a la venta unos 1013 contratos y a las 15 unos 590 contratos, no parece que tengan intenciones de seguir subiendo a tenor del volumen.

A pesar de todo en subasta han comprado.

En resumen, parece que esperan gap al alza para mañana pero ya no creen en más subidas de momento. También podría ser que estén haciendo movimientos de cara a engañar al personal, pero lo que se ve en los gráficos es volumen alcista sobre todo, así que yo creo que están vendiendo muy disimuladamente.


----------



## chinclan100 (18 Ene 2011)

La semana pasada no hubo ni una compra de Insiders frente a unas ventas de 163$ millones

LaBolsaEnDirecto. » La semana pasada no hubo ni una compra de Insiders frente a unas ventas de 163$ millones


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy hemos tenido otro día de grandísima actividad, típico de las semanas de vencimiento donde se intercambian operaciones de más de 1000 contratos como el que intercambia melones en el mercado central del pueblo.




correcto... 



lo que debemos procurar es no llevarnos un melonazo en plena cara... :S

Saludos :S


----------



## tarrito (18 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> correcto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVlEmyR29-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

IBM ganó un 9% más en el cuarto trimestre: hasta 5.300 millones de dólares - 2752729 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rafaxl (18 Ene 2011)

Mañana puede pegar un pepinazo esto que se oiga hasta en Rigel.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

Apple pulveriza previsiones: ganó 6.000 millones en su primer trimestre - 2752750 - elEconomista.es

Los after disparados...abtenerse mirarlos los que estén cortos en los 9400


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2011)

Apple pulveriza previsiones: ganó 6.000 millones en su primer trimestre - 2752750 - elEconomista.es


mañana subidón... subidón... )


----------



## rafaxl (18 Ene 2011)

Que siga la fiesta, eso si pontelo-ponselo, el Stop . 

En fin ye lo que hay.


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2011)

En cierre los futuros del SP han caído 3 puntos justo después de la noticia


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2011)

FranR dijo:


> En cierre los futuros del SP han caído 3 puntos justo después de la noticia



16 puntos menos al FDAX fuera de mercado, hace escasos minutos.

"Compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia"...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2011)

Sí, ya se han estabilizado

Pero en el post-cierre yanqui han llegado a tocar los 1300

Los after de Apple ya no están tan pepones...


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2011)

Próximamente en sus pantallas de trading:

BBVA-cohete-en-el-culo VS la Super Bajista Roja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Ene 2011)

Buenos días... 

Me voy a trabajar. Hoy no podré postear, pero me gustaría que alguien pusiese una gráfico de medio plazo con la bajista del Ibex, hoy creo que podríamos tocarla. Al estilo BBVA, Claca's style... 

Saludos...

PD: Los futuros del Ibex en IGMarkets han estado subiendo 60 puntos, en estos momentos "solo" suben 15... Todo el mundo viendo que son largos, "justo" el día en que tocaremos la bajista me dio plazo en el Ibex...


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Los futuros del Ibex en IGMarkets han estado subiendo 60 puntos, en estos momentos "solo" suben 15... Todo el mundo viendo que son largos, "justo" el día en que tocaremos la bajista de medio plazo en el Ibex...




Pues habrá que romperla... 



será por dinero...!!!! )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

suma y sigue 

Empezamos cerrando los largos de ayer en 10550 en 10595 y esperamos a ver que hacemos :no:


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Me voy a trabajar. Hoy no podré postear, pero me gustaría que alguien pusiese una gráfico de medio plazo con la bajista del Ibex, hoy creo que podríamos tocarla. Al estilo BBVA, Claca's style...
> 
> ...



Te cuelgo dos opciones:













En sendos casos el precio ha estado varios días realizando toques a la directriz.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

No tengo la menor idea de que hacer 

Pollastre guie por la senda de las plusvis a este chimpance tendencial :no:

pues corto, pero acojonado


----------



## pollastre (19 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre guie por la senda de las plusvis a este chimpance tendencial :no:



Tranquilo, que aquí llego a su rescate: aquí le adjunto una serie de pasos que debe seguir para decidir con garantía de éxito su próxima posición en el Ibex:









Recuerde, debe seguir los pasos en el orden especificado. No lo altere o la proyección perderá su validez! :XX::XX:


pd: Zulow, tengo las proyecciones intradiarias desactivadas "until further notice", lo siento tío.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tranquilo, que aquí llego a su rescate: aquí le adjunto una serie de pasos que debe seguir para decidir con garantía de éxito su próxima posición en el Ibex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la afoto no se ve .....y una pregunta ¿ como coño haces sin saber las proyecciones ?

!!! que me aspen si lo entiendo !!! los bancos cayendo por la barranquilla y el ibex no


----------



## pollastre (19 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> la afoto no se ve .....y una pregunta ¿ como coño haces sin saber las proyecciones ?



Ya se ve la foto, he tenido que subirla al imageshack para poder enlazarla.

¿Que cómo hago, dices? Pues utilizo otros módulos diferentes, claro...


----------



## bambum (19 Ene 2011)

Pregunta de dummy ¿Por que esta suspendida Repsol?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya se ve la foto, he tenido que subirla al imageshack para poder enlazarla.
> 
> *¿Que cómo hago, dices? Pues utilizo otros módulos diferentes, claro...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2011)

Repsol confirma el proceso de colocación de la participación de CatalunyaCaixa - 2753124 - elEconomista.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

Pues si que estoy espesito hoy hoygan 

Bueno, yo pongo mi stop y ahi me las den todas :no:


----------



## Abner (19 Ene 2011)

Zulo, teniendo en cuenta que desde ayer es de dominio público que el banco de Irlanda se ha puesto a imprimir papelitos por su cuenta y metiéndole un trágala al BCE que ha tenido que decir que sí, está claro que esto va hasta el infinito y más allá, como decía Mulder, más que nada por protegerse de la devaluación monetaria que se nos viene encima, aunque ahora mismo, casi que mejor que en Bolsa, es largarse a Suiza y cambiar los papelitos por francos suizos. ¿Alguien sabe hablar alemán y se maneja con el tema de la banca y tal?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Zulo, teniendo en cuenta que desde ayer es de dominio público que el banco de Irlanda se ha puesto a imprimir papelitos por su cuenta y metiéndole un trágala al BCE que ha tenido que decir que sí, está claro que esto va hasta el infinito y más allá, como decía Mulder, más que nada por protegerse de la devaluación monetaria que se nos viene encima, aunque ahora mismo, casi que mejor que en Bolsa, es largarse a Suiza y cambiar los papelitos por francos suizos. ¿Alguien sabe hablar alemán y se maneja con el tema de la banca y tal?



uy, disculpe que no le haya leido antes....estaba pillando mis plusvas de los cortos 

Y ahora veamos que hacemos :no:

Pues largo otra vez hoygan


----------



## atman (19 Ene 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Zulo, teniendo en cuenta que desde ayer es de dominio público que el banco de Irlanda se ha puesto a imprimir papelitos por su cuenta y metiéndole un trágala al BCE que ha tenido que decir que sí, está claro que esto va hasta el infinito y más allá, como decía Mulder, más que nada por protegerse de la devaluación monetaria que se nos viene encima, aunque ahora mismo, casi que mejor que en Bolsa, es largarse a Suiza y cambiar los papelitos por francos suizos. ¿Alguien sabe hablar alemán y se maneja con el tema de la banca y tal?



Been there, done that... pero algo más habrá que hacer... =^_^=

Yo de momento sigo "reubicando" mi visión del "momentum". Cuando lo tenga un poco más claro... *volveré...* )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

Bueno pongo stop y a descansar un poco las neuronas 

Esto de dibujar el grafico del ibex con mis entradas y salidas es agotador :no:


----------



## atman (19 Ene 2011)

por no enfriarme, más que nada...



Spoiler



corto en 10540c liquidado en 10498




...a lo tonto... hoy nos hemos vuelto a ir a un rango de 100 puntos... de momento!

Como decís algunos, "chicharribex"... le queda grande.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ene 2011)

como veis comprar iberia hoy que estan bajando o mañana justo antes de que dejen de cotizar???


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ene 2011)

Le estan metiendo toda la pasta y mas al bono español o algo pasa. Ha bajado de 5,49 de hace un par de horas al 5,41 ahora.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

veo que la historia de ayer se repite......a punto de saltarme el stop y parriba 

Ahora ya tengo mini plusvas, pero no me conformo hoygan , quiero ver ese 10630 like minimun :no:


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ene 2011)

Atenciones al ritmo que lleva el euro. Esto esta que se sale. Seguimos con el guiñol.

Y sigue bajando el bono español ahora al 5,39. ¿quien anda detras de todo esto?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

Da gusto ver cazar a toda la manada de leoncios en grupo 

Como sale la leona y se deja ver para conducir a las gacelas directamente a donde estan agazapados el resto de la manada, ni en los documentales de la 2 hoygan :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2011)

Goldman ganó 2.390 millones de dólares en el cuarto trimestre - 2754300 - elEconomista.es

No está gustando mucho...


----------



## Catacrack (19 Ene 2011)

Yo he cerrado los cortos de ayer con miniplusvis y como no se que hacer no hago nada, de todas maneras ayer por la noche me hice una valeriana cuando vi los resultados de apple e ibm.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

está divertido hoy el tema... 


a ver lo que hacen los americanos... 


Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo he cerrado los cortos de ayer con miniplusvis y *como no se que hacer no hago nada*, de todas maneras ayer por la noche me hice una valeriana cuando vi los resultados de apple e ibm.



esto va a salir como un cohete ya 

el que avisa no es traidor :no:

mas plusvas pa la buchaca, cerrados largos y a esperar

corto en 70 con mucho miedo


----------



## rafaxl (19 Ene 2011)

Que bonito lo hacen. Ahora verde y hasta el infinito y mas alla!!!:XX::XX:

Abren los gringos, a ver por donde peta esto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que bonito lo hacen. Ahora verde y hasta el infinito y mas alla!!!:XX::XX:
> 
> Abren los gringos, a ver por donde peta esto.



Relajese gacela 

Mire el horo y el leuro y vera que solo pretenden asustarlo un poco, habra un recorte y luego ya veremos :no:

Ha visto el recorte de 50 pipotones de vellon?? pues ahora ya podemos tocar los 10630 y vuelta a empezar 

espero pacientemente sin desvelar mi posi actual.....que a estas horas vienen los leoncios.......y tampoco le vamos a decir donde estamos escondidos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2011)

Lo mismo de navidades pero al revés.


----------



## Nico (19 Ene 2011)

Desde que estoy del lado de los largos y en SAN es como si Dios me hubiera revelado sus secretos y perdonado mis pecados.

No sufro, soy feliz, disfruto alborozado de la vida, ríos de leche y miel corren por la puerta de mi casa y mis blancas vestiduras de lino resplandecen con un refulgir niveo y etereo.

Tras seguir al pastor equivocado Juanlui me ha mostrado el camino.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Veo que el sentimiento gacelístico alcista del hilo está en máximos históricos, buen momento para hacer lo contrario...


----------



## Misterio (19 Ene 2011)

> Intradía	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Sigue haciendo daño al mercado el rumor que cada vez más fuerte de que un funcionario alemán habría dicho supuestamente que Grecia no puede efectuar los pagos de su deuda...




NOVEDAD NOVEDAD.... Las cosas que hay que leer..


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2011)

Estos cuidadores del Ibex, acostumbrados a pasar penurias y llevar palos, en cuanto levantan cabeza son temibles.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

¿Qué le pasa al DAX...? )


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Ene 2011)

lo mismo ya se han alcanzado los objetivos del 1060x que dije ayer...ahora a realizar. Y luego..

Al ibex lo sujetan cuatro. Como se empiecen a acojonar o se den cuenta de la jugada, perdemos unos puntos..así como 300 en dos jornadas.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> lo mismo ya se han alcanzado los objetivos del 1060x que dije ayer...ahora a realizar. Y luego....



Pero ¿el objetivo no era 10750?


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero ¿el objetivo no era 10750?




que más da... )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

jajajaajaaaj toma cierre de cortos desde todo lo alto 

estoy que me salgo hoygan :no:

largo de nuevo


----------



## debianita (19 Ene 2011)

Mulder, la verdad es que dan ganas de entrar con todo el equipo :no: Hoy he soltado unas calls  Suerte que hace diás que me tomo un medicamento muy bueno antichicharros, porque viendo los precios de CRI, SyV FER ... dan ganas de hacer un seld & hold :no: Quietecito, solo opciones del mini 8:


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

me estoy poniendo palote... muahahahahahahahahaha.... :XX: :XX: :XX: 

Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> lo mismo ya se han alcanzado los objetivos del 1060x que dije ayer...ahora a realizar. Y luego....



¿Te atreves a pronosticar dónde va a ser el vencimiento?

Te lo pongo a huevo, lúcete. ::


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero ¿el objetivo no era 10750?



Fran dijo antes de la primera quincena de Febrero (creo) revise hemeroteca. Hay que coger aire...al menos un poquito.::


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

ya nos estamos recuperando...




.... oh... wait...!!!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Te atreves a pronosticar dónde va a ser el vencimiento?
> 
> Te lo pongo a huevo, lúcete. ::



17.000
....ah, no que es dentro de dos dias, entonces 10750 mas o menos :no:


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Veo que el sentimiento gacelístico alcista del hilo está en máximos históricos, buen momento para hacer lo contrario...



Hablando de sentimiento, hoy se publicará la encuesta semanal en el IBEX, pero todavía se puede votar:

http://www.sentimientomercado.com/

Mi voto ha ido para neutral. De momento no hay signos de giro, pero ya acumulamos algunas divergencias y muchos valores se enfrentan a poderosas resistencias. Una corrección debería estar al caer. No obstante, se ha subido con mucha fuerza y será necesario algo más que eso para pensar en caídas sostenidas.


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> A tres meses:
> 
> Primera quincena de Enero: La pérdida del nivel de 9.500 en esta primera quincena nos mantiene alejados del índice hasta que vuelva a dar señales de entrada (y sin sustos a partir de ese 14 de enero)
> 
> ...




Aquí está


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2011)

Para ver caídas lo único que hace falta es que se acabe el combustible, habían aprovisionado en Navidades para montar algo gordo y están en ello.

¿Cuánto combustible queda?

Que lo diga MM que seguro que tienen 20 indicadores adelantados para eso.


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Ene 2011)

Ojo al SP a lo que hace. Lo acompañamos...


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Ene 2011)

Me voy, se empieza a poner interesante


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ojo al SP a lo que hace. *Lo acompañamos...*




en el sentimiento... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2011)

Los 1300 están tan a la mano...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ojo al SP a lo que hace. Lo acompañamos...



vamos alla socio 

Hay que ver como esta humilde gacela les ve venir :no:


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

está cogiendo impulso... 



ahora le meten unos cuantos yuanes y a volar...


----------



## Efren (19 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Fran dijo antes de la primera quincena de Febrero (creo) revise hemeroteca. Hay que coger aire...al menos un poquito.::



No se va a respetar el triangulo que lleva formando el ibex desde hace tanto tiempo? :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

Efren dijo:


> No se va a respetar el triangulo que lleva formando el ibex desde hace tanto tiempo? :fiufiu:




en los tiempo que corren ya no se respeta nada...


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Para ver caídas lo único que hace falta es que se acabe el combustible, habían aprovisionado en Navidades para montar algo gordo y están en ello.
> 
> ¿Cuánto combustible queda?
> 
> Que lo diga MM que seguro que tienen 20 indicadores adelantados para eso.



A mí me gusta mucho el estado del DAX como muestra clara de la situación general, con Alemania lanzando noticias hiperpositivas de su economía, pero el índice, como que ya no da para más. El MACD muestra divergencias bajistas brutales desde octubre. En España y este foro muy especialmente, tenemos nuestro espectro de visión empañado por el mal estado de nuestra economía, pero Europa no, el sentimiento allí debe estar muy pepón, el golpe será duro. Aún así, por ahora tampoco ha dado muestras de querer caer. Está en modo ahorro, pero el motor sigue funcionando...


----------



## Abner (19 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Da gusto ver cazar a toda la manada de leoncios en grupo
> 
> Como sale la leona y se deja ver para conducir a las gacelas directamente a donde estan agazapados el resto de la manada, ni en los documentales de la 2 hoygan :no:



Joder zulo, me estás acojonando, parece que ya sabes leerle las intenciones a los leoncios y todo. ¿Para cuándo ese curso de trading testicular? Me apunto. Que con el AT uno no hace más que palmar como gacela coja.


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A mí me gusta mucho el estado del DAX como muestra clara de la situación general, con Alemania lanzando noticias hiperpositivas de su economía, pero el índice, como que ya no da para más. El MACD muestra divergencias bajistas brutales desde octubre. En España y este foro muy especialmente, tenemos nuestro espectro de visión empañado por el mal estado de nuestra economía, pero Europa no, el sentimiento allí debe estar muy pepón, el golpe será duro. Aún así, por ahora tampoco ha dado muestras de querer caer. Está en modo ahorro, pero el motor sigue funcionando...



Eso es lo que intenté comentar estas pasadas navidades en el hilo aquel del sentimiento contrario y por lo que veo se está cumpliendo muy bien, el pesimismo ya apestaba, aunque desde hace un tiempo me he dado cuenta también de que el pesimismo de este foro también está algo dirigido por gente interesada, aunque haya motivos para ello se alimenta esa sensación más allá de lo que debería ser.


PD: Maese pollastre, tiene ud. un MP.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

el miedo os conduce hacia el lado oscuro... 8:


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

Por cierto... 


ésto no acaba de caer y yo quiero mi ración semanal de guano... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2011)

Fitch: la alta rentabilidad de los bonos de Portugal está injsutificada - 2755151 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2011)

Cositas a vigilar:


----------



## pollastre (19 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> PD: Maese pollastre, tiene ud. un MP.




Pardíez, me pilla Ud. liado entre sincronización de threads, semáforos mutex y búsquedas en google de imágenes de chimpancés :: deme un segundito y echo un vistazo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ene 2011)

un -4.24 iberia, que va a pasar con esta accion?


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es lo que intenté comentar estas pasadas navidades en el hilo aquel del sentimiento contrario y por lo que veo se está cumpliendo muy bien, el pesimismo ya apestaba, aunque desde hace un tiempo me he dado cuenta también de que el pesimismo de este foro también está algo dirigido por gente interesada, aunque haya motivos para ello se alimenta esa sensación más allá de lo que debería ser.
> 
> 
> PD: Maese pollastre, tiene ud. un MP.



Yo me refería estríctamente al sentimiento aplicado a los mercados. En el caso de España, estábamos todos muy bajistas (y el aspecto técnico acompañba) y nos han pegado un fuerte zarpazo, dejando a muchos cortos pillados -esos típicos que deciden echar un pulso al mercado-, la purga ya está hecha. En Europa, no obstante, se vende una recuperación muy fuerte que las bolsas empiezan a ignorar, al menos es lo que yo veo. Desde hace varios meses algunos colegas me comentan que en sus bancos o cajas les ofrecen productos referenciados al DAX o al STOXX, dado que las perspectivas de crecimiento son muy buenas en la europa civilizada. En mi opinión dentro de poco tocará purgar este optimismo y costará, porque tenemos mucho acumulado desde hace meses:


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2011)

Sumo puntos para el pony, resultados del primer asalto:


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pardíez, me pilla Ud. liado entre sincronización de threads, semáforos mutex y búsquedas en google de imágenes de chimpancés :: deme un segundito y echo un vistazo...



Tiene ud. unas aficiones algo dispares


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido muy alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Día de actividad completamente exagerada, hasta lo de los melones de ayer se queda corto, hoy he visto varias operaciones de más de 1000 órdenes en varios momentos del día. Se han pasado toda la sesión mareando la perdiz comprando y vendiendo, aunque mirando órdenes de más de 300 contratos me sale lo siguiente: Se han pasado el día comprando salvo hacia las 13, un poco antes y un poco después, poco antes de las 14 y a las 15. Aunque también han hecho una venta hacia las 16:30.

En subasta han vendido, aunque he tenido que filtrar.

En resumen, estamos en la tónica de vencimiento con burradas de contratos cambiando de manos en muy poco tiempo, hoy se han dedicado a comprar aunque el día ha quedado lateral, añadiendo el saldo de las órdenes pequeñas sale menos que con las órdenes grandes así que podría ser que estuvieran liándonos para seguir vendiendo disimuladamente, aunque el vencimiento está cerca no tengo nada claro que quieran subir más.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Ene 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Joder zulo, me estás acojonando, parece que ya sabes leerle las intenciones a los leoncios y todo. ¿Para cuándo ese curso de trading testicular? Me apunto. Que con el AT uno no hace más que palmar como gacela coja.



Son tiempos de TT amigo, no de AT 

¿¿Le parece poco curso de TT postear todas las entradas y salidas y anticipar lo que va a pasar en cada momento ??? no se trata de un curso presencial, sino on line, mas que nada por que una cosa es enseñar mis verguenzas on line y otra es en vivo y en directo :no:

Pollastre, hoy no me dira que era un dia tendencial tan claro como para acertar todas y cada una de las entradas y salidas, vamos no sea tan duro con su discipulo y reconozcale algun merito 

Claca, a mi me da que esas resistencias estan para romperse......claro que voy con stops y dispuesto a cambiar de opinion si el mercado asi lo indica. Hasta ahora todas las resistencias han sido piedrecitas en el camino......veremos si es asi con los 750....pero no descarto ni los 11200 ni pasar de ahi........ya sabe, la tendencia es tu amiga......y da un gustirrinin pillarla enterita que da pena pensar en que se pueda acabar.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

mucho volumen pero pocas nueces... 

sin movimientos de 300-500 pipos diarios se aburre uno como una ostra... 8:


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Son tiempos de TT amigo, no de AT
> 
> ¿¿Le parece poco curso de TT postear todas las entradas y salidas y anticipar lo que va a pasar en cada momento ??? no se trata de un curso presencial, sino on line, mas que nada por que una cosa es enseñar mis verguenzas on line y otra es en vivo y en directo :no:
> 
> ...



No seré yo quien le lleve la contraria, la tendencia está para seguirla. Ya dejé muy claro que los 9.610 eran el stop para cortos, di objetivos por encima de los 10.200 cuando el precio estaba luchando con los 9.830 y más tarde reconocí que llegar con tanta fuerza a los 10.530 no era lo que esperaba, por lo que probablemente las caídas sostenidas no se produzcan todavía. Dicho esto, no me gusta nada de nada que esta subida se haya producido con un sentimiento de mercado muy lejano a la claudicación, prueba de ello es que muchos alcistas se han quedado fuera de la subida o se han incorporado muy tarde por esperar el precio por debajo de los mínimos realizados. Esto no significa que el precio no tenga recorrido, ojo, si no que probablemente estemos lejos de esos mínimos que todo el mundo espera para poder entrar con tranquilidad.

Tal y como está el mercado español, recomiendo centrarse en el corto plazo. Una página atrás he marcado un par de líneas con las que plantear un par de operativas sencillitas: 







A corto, como he dicho antes, creo que toca corregir en breve, pero la confirmación la tendremos con la pérdida de la punteada señalada en el gráfico. El soporte más relevante sería entonces el entorno de los 10.235. 

Ya veremos. Enhorabuena en cualquier caso por el acierto en la apertura de sus posiciones.


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

atención a los índices americanos... que el chino que está de visita la está liando... :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (19 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> atención a los índices americanos... que el chino que está de visita la está liando... :ouch:



La banca lleva las pérdidas a Wall Street


hoy voy a dormir como un angelito... :baba:



Buenas noches gacelillas....


----------



## pollastre (20 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Son tiempos de TT amigo, no de AT
> 
> 
> Pollastre, hoy no me dira que era un dia tendencial tan claro como para acertar todas y cada una de las entradas y salidas, vamos no sea tan duro con su discipulo y reconozcale algun merito




Pardíez... si sigues así, voy a tener que ascenderte de categoría... de "Chimpancé Loco Iván", Nos os ascendemos a "Gorila Determinista" :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pardíez... si sigues así, voy a tener que ascenderte de categoría... de "Chimpancé Loco Iván", Nos os ascendemos a "Gorila Determinista" :XX:



una pregunta ¿ ese ascenso en el cargo lleva aparejado un incremento de plusvas ? 

Si no es asi, no me interesa el puesto :no:

Bueno un of topicc para subir el hilo que hoy vamos a tener volatilidad parece ser 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/201811-tasacion-ideal-para-manipular.html

bueno, iniciamos la sesion cerrando los largos de ayer con miniplusvas y abriendo cortos con mucho miedo


----------



## carvil (20 Ene 2011)

Buenos dias 


Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1266-67 resistencia 1283-84


Salu2


----------



## pyn (20 Ene 2011)

Joder que alguien saque la imagen de Gandalf y los 10520 del ibex, porque los leoncitos cada vez que llegamos a ese nivel .... VENGA CONTRATOS!!!


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2011)

Hoy esto lo están subiendo con volumen muy negativo, no me cuadra nada la subida con los paquetones a la baja que están metiendo, cuidadín que esto hoy huele a atrapagacelas que apesta...y a distribución a precios caros.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Joder que alguien saque la imagen de Gandalf y los 10520 del ibex, porque los leoncitos cada vez que llegamos a ese nivel .... VENGA CONTRATOS!!!



O esto se da la vuelta YA o los cortos pueden ir preparando el ojete para resisitir hasta los 750 del tiron ::::::

Yo tonto de los cojones me fui a poner un cafelito justo cuando mis cortos me daban plusvas y donde tenia pensado cerrar, concretamente en 525 con + 30 pipos.................. fue tan rapida la cosa que toco los 510 y llegue tarde, me va a salir el cafelito a precio de botella gran reserva del 64

eso sin contar que me ofusque y me he perdido la subida con largos, dita sea coño, ni a mear nos van a dejar ir.

Confiemos en que la volatilidad prevencimiento haga aparicion y deje una salida digna.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2011)

El stoxx quiere llegar a los 3000 y hacer la pole


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2011)

Es el juego de siempre... leones contra gacelas... :rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

toc toc toc

si, ¿ quien es?

:8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2011)

Veo ochomiles... :baba:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2011)

Rebotes del 30% en grandes bancos, el Ibex subiendo a la contra del SP, Irlanda imprimiendo su propia pasta...

Por lo menos la FED publica un calendario de pomazos, estos ni eso.


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2011)

Cuando esta mañana veía publicado en eleconomista "tambores de corrección..." 

Se me ha caído el alma al suelo, ale pues... nos vamos a los 10750 como poco... :ouch:

Saludos :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Son tiempos de TT amigo, no de AT
> 
> ¿¿Le parece poco curso de TT postear todas las entradas y salidas y anticipar lo que va a pasar en cada momento ??? no se trata de un curso presencial, sino on line, mas que nada por que una cosa es enseñar mis verguenzas on line y otra es en vivo y en directo :no:
> 
> ...



Lo que jode cuando uno piensa una cosa y hace la contraria


----------



## rafaxl (20 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Cuando esta mañana veía publicado en eleconomista "tambores de corrección..."
> 
> Se me ha caído el alma al suelo, ale pues... nos vamos a los 10750 como poco... :ouch:
> 
> Saludos :ouch:



No se pero es el unico indice pepon ahora junto con el Eurostoxx.::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Cuando esta mañana veía publicado en eleconomista "tambores de corrección..."
> 
> Se me ha caído el alma al suelo, ale pues... nos vamos a los 10750 como poco... :ouch:
> 
> Saludos :ouch:



Acaba usted de darme un poco de Esperanza 

Si el economista dice eso......cabria la posibilidad de que Zapatero alentado por estas subidas salga a sacar pecho, eso garantizaria no solo no perder con mis cortos, sino los ochomiles sin respetar soporte alguno :no:


----------



## pollastre (20 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Acaba usted de darme un poco de Esperanza
> 
> Si el economista dice eso......cabria la posibilidad de que Zapatero alentado por estas subidas salga a sacar pecho, eso garantizaria no solo no perder con mis cortos, sino los ochomiles sin respetar soporte alguno :no:




Tampoco lo tienes tan mal, Zulow Jones... estás en vísperas de vencimientos, seguro que algún recortillo se lleva el churribex.... momento en el que puedes aprovechar para cerrar los cortos a pérdidas ligeras.

Vamos, yo creo que de esta sales con el culo medio pelado solamente, ánimo.


p.d.: claro que si a pesar de vencimientos se lo quieren llevar a 10750, pues entoncessss... culo pelado completo, témome.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tampoco lo tienes tan mal, Zulow Jones... estás en vísperas de vencimientos, seguro que algún recortillo se lleva el churribex.... momento en el que puedes aprovechar para cerrar los cortos a pérdidas ligeras.
> 
> Vamos, yo creo que de esta sales con el culo medio pelado solamente, ánimo.
> 
> ...



De momento escribo desde la region arida y montañosa de "mandril" , terreno enormemente inhospito para quienes desde hace tantas lunas habitabamos en las esplendorosas praderas de "plusva" 

Y si, espero que la volatilidad propia de dia prevencimiento me guie por el camino hacia mi viejo hogar en algun momento de la sesion antes de que algun leoncio hinque el diente a esta humilde gacela :no:

Lo que mas me jode es que mi intencion no era quedarme corto sino pipear, pero el p.uto cafecito que impidio mi exitoso pipeo no pudo llegar en momento mas inoportuno..... como ya dije antes, me jode casi mas perderme la subida que meter la gamba...imaginese las plusvas acumuladas y sumele los pipeos entre soportes y resistencias que me he perdido


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2011)

si no aguantas ni 200 pipos a la contra no llegas ni a gacela... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> si no aguantas ni 200 pipos a la contra no llegas ni a gacela... 8:



Aguanto hasta 1000 si creo que tengo recorrido, pero en este caso mi apuesta no es bajar, sino subir......igual hasta me sale bien y todo, pero ya sabe, no tengo la conciencia tranquila 

ah, y en estos momentos solo aguanto 90 pipos en contra menos 15 del cierre de largos de ayer, vamos que no es que me este arruinando, pero perder el dia asi me jode tanto como a usted sus cortos de hace semanas :no:


----------



## pollastre (20 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Aguanto hasta 1000 si creo que tengo recorrido,




1000 pipolettos a contra... eso desafía cualquier sistema de money management pasado, presente o futuro ::

Sin términos medios, por lo que veo... parece claro que tú acabarás, o bien en un 458 Italia, o bien en un Seat Panda de segunda mano :XX:


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Aguanto hasta 1000 si creo que tengo recorrido, pero en este caso mi apuesta no es bajar, sino subir......igual hasta me sale bien y todo, pero ya sabe, no tengo la conciencia tranquila
> 
> ah, y en estos momentos solo aguanto 90 pipos en contra menos 15 del cierre de largos de ayer, vamos que no es que me este arruinando, pero perder el dia asi me jode tanto como a usted sus cortos de hace semanas :no:



yo llevo cortos en 10500... cuando lleguemos a 10750 más... y en 11000 otra ronda... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> 1000 pipolettos a contra... *eso desafía cualquier sistema de money management pasado, presente o futuro *::
> 
> Sin términos medios, por lo que veo... parece claro que tú acabarás, o bien en un 458 Italia, o bien en un Seat Panda de segunda mano :XX:





tonuel dijo:


> yo llevo cortos en 10500... *cuando lleguemos a 10750 más... y en 11000 otra ronda*... 8:



No se crea pollastre, en el tradin testicular pillar a favor o en contra 1000 pipoletos no es para despeinarse 

Y hombre, lea usted el comentario de Tonuel que le cito y vera que soy un autentico moderado, ni siquiera aumento posiciones segun van empeorando las cosas, este si que es un catedratico en TT :no:

ademas tenga en cuenta que yo no muevo las fortunas que mueve usted, yo "juego" con entre 8 y 12 minis como maximo.........¿que son 10000 euros en la vida de un hombre ?, no pensara que me voy a jubilar o arruinar por 1000 pipos ¿no?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2011)

El dinero que propulsa esta subida no es de este mundo.

Viene del otro lado.


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2011)

pero la prima de riesgo sigue bajando... :Baile:



> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,29% (última actualización 13:44)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 3,15% (última actualización 13:44)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 214 pb
> 
> Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 281.24





y yo me alegro porque soy un patriota...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El dinero que propulsa esta subida no es de este mundo.
> 
> Viene del otro lado.



A juzgar por las caidas en todos los indices menos en el chirribex ( y el stokk supongo que gracias al ibex ) debe ser que todos los uropedos estan vendiendo en sus bolsas para comprar acciones españolas 

Pa que luego digais que Zp no da confianza a los mercados :no:


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2011)

alégrese hombre... aunque palme pasta significa que nuestra economia mejora...


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El dinero que propulsa esta subida no es de este mundo.
> 
> Viene del otro lado.



Viene del lado de unos señores que les gusta meter paquetes pequeños de contratos para poder vender caro mientras se deshacen de una buena carga de su portafolio de forma repentina.

Con las ventas más gordas también meten un montón de paquetes pequeños para que el precio no se les vaya mucho, la maniobra a priori parece que engaña pero el diferencial de saldo entre paquetes grandes y pequeños no miente, desde el máximo del día el diferencial del saldo ha empezado a hacerse algo más pequeño.

En resumen aprovechan que es semana de vencimiento y que hay mucho trasiego de órdenes para ejecutar su despiadado plan de envío de negros a domicilio.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Viene de del lado de unos señores que les gusta meter paquetes pequeños de contratos para poder vender caro mientras se deshacen de una buena carga de su portafolio de forma repentina.
> 
> Con las ventas más gordas también meten un montón de paquetes pequeños para que el precio no se les vaya mucho, la maniobra a priori parece que engaña pero el diferencial de saldo entre paquetes grandes y pequeños no miente, desde el máximo del día el diferencial del saldo ha empezado a hacerse algo más pequeño.
> 
> En resumen aprovechan que es semana de vencimiento y que hay mucho trasiego de órdenes para ejecutar su despiadado plan de envío de negros a domicilio.



¿Tú has visto cómo se pasan por el forro los movimientos del SP? ya lo hicieron ayer con el mercado americano abierto.

Pasta ilimitada no tendrán, pero lo parece.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

Hoyga Mulder, segun su timing ¿a que hora vamos a tener movimientos ? lo pregunto por que estoy cansado de estar delante de la pantallita y me quiero relajar un poco, pero no me gustaria nada que por segunda vez hoy se me pasara el arroz


----------



## rafaxl (20 Ene 2011)

Despegando que es gerundio, para variar como todos los jueves a esta hora .

Menudo cachondeo que se trae el ibex estas ultimas sesiones, hasta del paro de eeuu se alegra mas el ibex que sus propios indices.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

ay pollastrin, pollastrin en dias como estos como echo en falta a su niña 

reactive esas proyecciones o vamos a tener un problema, compadezcase de este pobre hominido y tome ejemplo de lo que ve en el video :no:

<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uMOiDr4Q2_M" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## rafaxl (20 Ene 2011)

Ya esta casi todo planito y el menda se pira a tomar el aire que para unos dias buenos que salen me los paso aqui enchufado.


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga Mulder, segun su timing ¿a que hora vamos a tener movimientos ? lo pregunto por que estoy cansado de estar delante de la pantallita y me quiero relajar un poco, pero no me gustaria nada que por segunda vez hoy se me pasara el arroz



¿vale lo de ahora como movimiento?


----------



## rafaxl (20 Ene 2011)

Esta claro en que mundo vivimos, solo se reacciona cuando salen buenos datos inmobiliarios, ¿que ha cambiado entonces? nada.


----------



## Claca (20 Ene 2011)

Buenas,

Actualizo el escenario del oro, que ayer se me pasó:



Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Hoy cuelgo un gráfico del oro, a ver qué os parece:
> 
> ...









Tras unas sesiones de mareo, pull a la directriz y hoy se fostia hasta los 1.349.

En cuanto a las bolsas, no debe sorprender la debilidad del DAX, pues ayer ya dejó claro que no habían ganas de subir y lo demostró dejando una vela muy fea tras invalidar una figura alcista:



Claca dijo:


> Yo me refería estríctamente al sentimiento aplicado a los mercados. En el caso de España, estábamos todos muy bajistas (y el aspecto técnico acompañba) y nos han pegado un fuerte zarpazo, dejando a muchos cortos pillados -esos típicos que deciden echar un pulso al mercado-, la purga ya está hecha. En Europa, no obstante, se vende una recuperación muy fuerte que las bolsas empiezan a ignorar, al menos es lo que yo veo. Desde hace varios meses algunos colegas me comentan que en sus bancos o cajas les ofrecen productos referenciados al DAX o al STOXX, dado que las perspectivas de crecimiento son muy buenas en la europa civilizada. En mi opinión dentro de poco tocará purgar este optimismo y costará, porque tenemos mucho acumulado desde hace meses:



El IBEX, no obstante, sigue mostrando mucha fuerza y, de momento, pocas ganas de caer. La corrección que espero no aparece, aunque la estructura que el precio ha desarrollado para subir empieza ya a agotarse:







Finalmente, los yankis han dado un nuevo empujoncito al alza al VIX, que ha testeado resistencia (lo cual, recuerdo, es el equivalente al soporte en las bolsas, ya que las subidas del VIX representan volatilidad, usualmente asociada a las ventas y, por lo tanto, a los descensos):


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2011)

los americanos siguen para bingo... )


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ene 2011)

Acojonante lo fuerte que está el Ibex.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

vaya dia mas tonto que he pasado por la metedura de pata de primera hora , menos mal que al final arregle el desaguisado 

Desde la apertura yanki a pipear se ha dicho y tengo que hacer cuentas pero creo que mas o menos a pelo o con miniperdidas :no:

y ahora no se si quedarme para mañana corto, largo o todo lo contrario ¿sugerencias? ienso:


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Acojonante lo fuerte que está el Ibex.



Para mi que lo del Ibex de hoy es 'día de la marmota'.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

Pues ya que ningun experto en AT dice nada apliquemos el TT puro y duro 



Spoiler



corto en 10655



y aguantamos 1000 pipos a la contra si hace falta :no:


----------



## debianita (20 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> vaya dia mas tonto que he pasado por la metedura de pata de primera hora , menos mal que al final arregle el desaguisado
> 
> Desde la apertura yanki a pipear se ha dicho y tengo que hacer cuentas pero creo que mas o menos a pelo o con miniperdidas :no:
> 
> y ahora no se si quedarme para mañana corto, largo o todo lo contrario ¿sugerencias? ienso:



Con vencimientos mañana ... lo sabio seria quedarse quietecitos, por ya sabemos que la zulopatia no tiene remedio ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Con vencimientos mañana ... lo sabio seria quedarse quietecitos, por ya sabemos que la zulopatia no tiene remedio ::



pues si hoyga 

pero esa teoria me la tenia que haber aplicado para hoy..... y ya que no lo hice pues zulopata en accion :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ene 2011)

quien era el que estaba con bankinter.... buena subida, no???


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Ene 2011)

Parece que mañana toca correccion de las gordas, con los usanos a la cabeza.


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Otro día de actividad brutal, aunque la mañana se podría resumir en lo siguiente:
ventas de paquetes grandes y compras de paquetes pequeños, en mucha mayor cantidad los pequeños, por supuesto, resto del día compras en ambos sentidos.

Esto nos indica una alta manipulación del mercado, que es lo típico en días de prevencimiento, la novedad es que aun no tenía muy claro como lo hacían pero ahora ya tengo una visión bastante más cristalina de como actúan, será importante tener esto en cuenta las próximas veces.

En subasta han hecho una batalla pero al final han vendido.

En resumen no se pueden sacar muchas conclusiones de lo que hacen ahora, están en plena guerra de paquetes, lo único seguro es que para mañana esperan gap a la baja.


----------



## tonuel (20 Ene 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Parece que mañana toca correccion de las gordas, con los usanos a la cabeza.



No se que decirte... yo creo que mañana podemos tocar los famosos 10750... 8:


----------



## pollastre (20 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues ya que ningun experto en AT dice nada apliquemos el TT puro y duro
> 
> *corto en 10655*
> 
> y aguantamos 1000 pipos a la contra si hace falta :no:




En este momento, IGMarkets marca 10700 como aquel que no quiere la cosa :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2011)

Como que el sp ha cerrado un gap que tenía por los 1274 y que hay ganas de subir


----------



## pollastre (20 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como que el sp ha cerrado un gap que tenía por los 1274 y que hay ganas de subir



Pues verás tú entonces el Zulow Jones y sus cortos overnight...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2011)

Ibex en los 10720

ojete calor


----------



## Nico (20 Ene 2011)

Vaya!, que negro más grandote !!

_- Cómo dice ?... no, no soy Zuloman !, siga por aquel pasillo, gire a la izquierda y en la tercera puerta lo encontrará.
De todos modos no creo que lo atienda ahora porque dijo que iba a echarse una siesta.
Qué sigue igual ?, qué lo está esperando ?
Me parece raro, pero pase... qué quiere que le diga... si él lo invitó sabrá por qué lo hace._


Qué amigos raros que tiene Zulomán. La verdad es que al negrata este no quisiera encontrármelo de noche y al girar una esquina. Pero, quizás es un tipo divertido y dicharachero. Mañana le preguntaré a Zulo.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2011)

Google bate previsiones: ganó 2.500 millones de dólares en el cuarto trimestre - 2759290 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (20 Ene 2011)

[Negro Grandote]: Hoyga, hamijo... es Ud. Zulow Jones?

[Zuloman] yooooo? no no no, yo soy del SP500 :XX:




Nico dijo:


> Vaya!, que negro más grandote !!
> 
> _- Cómo dice ?... no, no soy Zuloman !, siga por aquel pasillo, gire a la izquierda y en la tercera puerta lo encontrará.
> De todos modos no creo que lo atienda ahora porque dijo que iba a echarse una siesta.
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> [Negro Grandote]: Hoyga, hamijo... es Ud. Zulow Jones?
> 
> [Zuloman] yooooo? no no no, yo soy del SP500 :XX:



Ya le está haciendo ojitos :XX:, Mr. Black Decker


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2011)

Mañana os llevareis una sorpresita...














como buenas y tiernes gacelillas que sois... )


----------



## pollastre (21 Ene 2011)

¿ Bullish day mañana, dice Ud. ?



tonuel dijo:


> Mañana os llevareis una sorpresita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (21 Ene 2011)

Pues yo le voy a hacer caso a mi profesor de trading que me dijo:



> El problema no es la resistencia, el verdadero dilema es que hace una vez que la supera ó simula que la supera...
> 
> Tu problema pasado en limpio a "lenguaje de trading", se llama: *Como operar un Breakout ó Ruptura?*
> 
> ...



Así que hoy, voy a esperar la 'zamarreada' y, cuando las gacelas huyan asustadas, entraré a buen precio y esperaré la subida hasta los 11.200 "MarketMakeristicos".

Si advierten que el negrata sale de la habitación de Zuloman y viene para este lado *DEN EL AVISO a tiempo para que salga !!*


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2011)

China podría volver a subir los tipos de interés en 15 días - 2759696 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!

Vaya tranquilidad y parsimonía para llegar al 10750...pero si hacen esto es que tienen intención de pasarlo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> En este momento, IGMarkets marca 10700 como aquel que no quiere la cosa :cook::cook::cook:





pollastre dijo:


> Pues verás tú entonces el Zulow Jones y sus cortos overnight...





Nico dijo:


> Vaya!, que negro más grandote !!
> 
> _- Cómo dice ?... no, no soy Zuloman !, siga por aquel pasillo, gire a la izquierda y en la tercera puerta lo encontrará.
> De todos modos no creo que lo atienda ahora porque dijo que iba a echarse una siesta.
> ...





pollastre dijo:


> [Negro Grandote]: Hoyga, hamijo... es Ud. Zulow Jones?
> 
> [Zuloman] yooooo? no no no, yo soy del SP500 :XX:





Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya le está haciendo ojitos :XX:, Mr. Black Decker



Veo que mi trasero les tiene a todos bastante mas preocupados que a mi 

Ay señores, gacelas y oweneados por el capitan Zuloman, parecen no darse cuenta de como funciona esto del Trading testicular , intento pillar una tendencia hasta llegar muy cerca de una zona probable de vuelta ( hasta ahora largo desde minimos ), en este caso los 750 famosos.

Si el dia lo permite me hago mis metesacas piponicos que suman y siguen acumulando plusvas...peroooooooooo quedandome siempre al final manteniendo la posi de mi imaginaria tendencia......................y asi dejo crecer y crecer las plusvas......

..... una vez llegados cerca de la zona de probable vuelta ( y cerca hablamos de 200 pipos como minimo ), empiezan los nervios y el crujir de dientes.......la zulopatia puede jugar una mala pasada o encumbrar al practicante de TT si acierta el numerito que va a salir en la ruleta .....

........ , por ultimo, normalmente se llega a esa zona ( en este caso los famosos 750 )......y a partir de ahi pueden pasar dos cosas :

1.- que se haya acertado el giro y que se vuelva a pillar la tendencia para gloria de la cuenta corriente.

2.- que la zona de supuesto giro se convierta en una lanzadera de continuacion de tendencia con subidas mas fuertes y mandriladas crecientes.

Cuando se da la opcion 1 , pasados unos dias cuando las plusvas son lo suficientemente fuertes como para aguantar bandazos, se mantiene uno con 2 cojones ( de ahi lo de TT ) y se pilla enterita ( mi caso en esta ultima subida ) hasta el punto teorico de giro.

........ en el caso de la opcion 2 , se aguanta un poco y las plusvas acumuladas ( muy generosas y de 3 cifras piponicas ) decrecen ......si se llega a aun nivel y se da el giro, estupendo hoyga....que no, pues uno se la envaina y empieza desde cero antes de que se coman las plusvas la tozudez, se echa mano de la niña, se piden graficos a Claca, se usa el sentimiento contrario de Mulder (  ) etc etc hasta que conseguimos entrar otra vez en una espiral adecuada.

Para un tipo que hace pocos meses sabia cero patatero de este mundillo y que a dia de hoy sabe una gota e ignora un oceano y que empezo palmando ingentes cantidades de dinero en muy poco tiempo, no esta nada mal que tiempo despues tenga su cuenta en verde .

Asi que preocupense de sus ojetes, no sea que vean un pelillo en ojete ajeno y no vean el pollon del negrata en el propio :no:


----------



## pyn (21 Ene 2011)

Uy, pero mira quién tenemos aquí los 10.800!, cuanto tiempo, pasad, pasad. Al fondo a la derecha tenéis los ojetes de los cortos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Ene 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Uy, pero mira quién tenemos aquí los 10.800!, cuanto tiempo, pasad, pasad. Al fondo a la derecha tenéis los ojetes de los cortos.



sustomasdao cabron :8:

pense que se habia ido a los 800 mientras escribia el testamento anterior 

No asuste a esta pobre gacela mas de lo que esta :no:

Pollastre, deje de buscar fotos de chimpances y de negratas y digame......¿ que cree que haremos cuando se toquen esos 750 ? hacia el infinito y mas alla........ o se desatara la zuloeforia .

el famoso 750 en sus pantallas, tocalo san

tocado, parecia que le daba miedo tocarlo 

me ausento al baño y aprovecho para ir rezando :no:

pollastre conteste hombre, hagale unas caricias a este monito


----------



## Nico (21 Ene 2011)

Usted es nuestro guia y pastor Zuloman... ataque, ataque !


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Ene 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Usted es nuestro guia y pastor Zuloman... ataque, ataque !



Esto si que es un stresst test y no el que le hicieron a los bancos 

A punto de claudicar me tienen :no:


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2011)

Vualá... si no pensara que nos vamos a los 11000 le metía una carga...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2011)

Diferencial entre paquetes grandes y pequeños 1:1.5 más o menos ambos en posición larga, desgraciadamente no me he acordado de cambiar el contrato en mi programa y aun sigo con el de enero, a ver si puedo cambiarlo en el momento del vencimiento.

De todas formas del volumen de hoy solo interesa saber que hacen en subasta.

edito: cuidado con el 10770 que es un buen punto de giro o al menos de aguante temporal aunque se lo hayan pasado.


----------



## pollastre (21 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> el famoso 750 en sus pantallas,* tocalo san*



jajajajajaaaa!!! qué risas me he echado con esa... muy buena, Zulow Jones...



zuloman dijo:


> pollastre conteste hombre, hagale unas caricias a este monito



Mire, como diría el otro... si no es por no ir... si no es por darle mis proyecciones... que va a ser que no... pero es que las tengo deshabilitadas en favor de otros módulos, ya se lo expliqué... mire, para habilitarlas de nuevo hay que reiniciar la AI... no me pregunte por qué, es complejo de explicar, pero hay que hacerlo... solamente en hacer un "graceful stop" nos llevaríamos unos dos o tres minutos... por supuesto la AI tendría que cerrar todas mis posiciones abiertas antes de reiniciar... casi nada, vamos.

Que no es por no echarle una mano, pero es que ahora mismo no puedo... me va a obligar Ud. a desplegar un servidor de backup terciario en mi proveedor de coloc, únicamente para tener activa una versión de la AI con las proyecciones neurales habilitadas ::


----------



## pollastre (21 Ene 2011)

pfuuuuu... vale, está bien.... Ud., su mandrilada de Viernes y la posibilidad de que le desplumen (que no me agrada, debo añadir) han conseguido tocarme la fibra sensible... 

Mire, acabo de hacerle un apaño rápido en un servidor de la oficina... especial para Ud... una copia de la AI enganchada a uno de los feeds... recibe los datos mucho más lento que los servidores coloc, por supuesto, pero para el caso del módulo sandwich (el de las proyecciones de suelo, techo y niveles) poco importa eso.

A ver, todo este follón para sacar lo siguiente:

Techo absoluto, churribex : marca 10799.3 (coño, el 10K8  )

Nivel relevante, churribex : marca 10721.3 y 10756.6

Suelo absoluto churribex : marca 10560.1

Nivel relevante, churribex : marca 10609.7 y 10647.9


A todo esto, tenga presente que precisamente un día de vencimientos yo no daría ni un duro por una proyección (cualquiera que sea, de quien sea). Pero bueno, acabo de quedarme con la conciencia tranquila intentando arreglar los tragicómicos efectos colaterales de su TT en su cuenta corriente


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

Alguien esta metiendo pasta a mansalva al bono, esta bajando salvajemente al 5,24 desde el 5,38. Im-presionante todo el teatrillo que se monta y luego la calma que montan.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

10.800 tocados y pasados hasta el infinito y mas alla, nada de pijadas.

Aun esto flipando de las dos semanas que lleva el ibex ::.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> pfuuuuu... vale, está bien.... Ud., su mandrilada de Viernes y la posibilidad de que le desplumen (que no me agrada, debo añadir) han conseguido tocarme la fibra sensible...
> 
> Mire, acabo de hacerle un apaño rápido en un servidor de la oficina... especial para Ud... una copia de la AI enganchada a uno de los feeds... recibe los datos mucho más lento que los servidores coloc, por supuesto, pero para el caso del módulo sandwich (el de las proyecciones de suelo, techo y niveles) poco importa eso.
> 
> ...



grachie mile padrino, le beso la mano 

y ya he visto el 802 c, tiene que mirar esa niña y esos enormes desajustes de 3 pipotones eh :no:

EDITO: Nada hoygan , ni TT , ni niñas ni gaitas en vinagre, pepon esta desatado.

Con dos ******** doblo posiciones cortas , me van a devolver mi dinero duplicado.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

Ala ala!!! parriba como un puto cohete, esto es impresionante. Dice carpatos que bancos suben por lo de la reestructuracion de las cajas. Nos roban a mano armada y aplaudimos con las orejas...


----------



## pollastre (21 Ene 2011)

El asunto está complicadillo.... un 10850 empieza a estar salido de madre.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

Y el bono sigue bajando a 5,20% ::. Que cojones esta pasando hoy??


----------



## chinclan100 (21 Ene 2011)

El Ibex recupera 1173 puntos al Dow en 9 sesiones

LaBolsaEnDirecto. » El Ibex recupera 1173 puntos al Dow en 9 sesiones


----------



## pollastre (21 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Y el bono sigue bajando a 5,20% ::. Que cojones esta pasando hoy??



Yo entiendo que lo que está pasando es que por fin el gobierno español está claudicando ante la escena internacional, reconociendo (o empezando a reconocer) la quiebra parcial del sistema financiero español (las cajas).

No hay que olvidar que los inversores, ni son pro-españa ni anti-españa... los inversores lo que no quieren son milongas, y las castigan; de igual manera que premian la transparencia.

Imagino que hemos empezado con las cajas, y seguiremos con el (in)estado de las autonomías, auténtica locura derrochadora. y así hasta eliminar todas nuestras ineficiencias y redundancias, que durante tantos años han permitido vivir tan bien a tantos, haciendo tan poco.

Si esto es así, ganaremos algún tiempo con los mercados, pero la década que vamos a pasar en españa no va a tener nombre... ríete tú de la década perdida a la japonesa.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo entiendo que lo que está pasando es que por fin el gobierno español está claudicando ante la escena internacional, reconociendo (o empezando a reconocer) la quiebra parcial del sistema financiero español (las cajas).
> 
> No hay que olvidar que los inversores, ni son pro-españa ni anti-españa... los inversores lo que no quieren son milongas, y las castigan; de igual manera que premian la transparencia.
> 
> ...



Dios te hoyga y se empiecen a tomar medidas ayer mismo ya.

No nos queda otra para tener un minimo de credibilidad al menos.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Con dos ******** doblo posiciones cortas , me van a devolver mi dinero duplicado.



Yo creo que lo que va a venir por duplicado son los violadores de color


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2011)

Es de esperar que en algún momento peguen la soltada padre en la bolsa como buen chicharro patrio. En la renta fija sigue disparándose la rentabilidad, por tanto el dinero va hacia allí.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2011)




----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

Jurr!! yogi ha muerto!! 

El bono sube desde 5,20 hasta 5,26. No hay por donde cogerlo.


----------



## pyn (21 Ene 2011)

Los 10800 eran objetivo, fueron resistencia en su momento, luego soporte y ahora lo han pasado con mantequilla. Parece que tienen claro que en esta subida no quieren gacelas a su lado hasta la llegada a la resistencia "imposible" de los 11200, una vez allí necesitan de las tiernas gacelillas para pasar el testigo y deshacer posiciones. Supongo que pasaremos de largo los 11200 para hacer atractiva la entrada de nuevos pecadores, un recorte importante en ese sitio no atrae a nadie y así no pueden empapelar al personal. ¿Un estironcito hasta loa 11400-11500? No lo descarten.


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2011)

pyn dijo:


> Los 10800 eran objetivo, fueron resistencia en su momento, luego soporte y ahora lo han pasado con mantequilla. Parece que tienen claro que en esta subida no quieren gacelas a su lado hasta la llegada a la resistencia "imposible" de los 11200, una vez allí necesitan de las tiernas gacelillas para pasar el testigo y deshacer posiciones. Supongo que pasaremos de largo los 11200 para hacer atractiva la entrada de nuevos pecadores, un recorte importante en ese sitio no atrae a nadie y así no pueden empapelar al personal. ¿Un estironcito hasta loa 11400-11500? No lo descarten.



Antes de eso queda por ver que ocurre en 10950-80 que fueron máximos en agosto y octubre, me temo que algo ocurrirá en esos niveles, como mínimo hemos de tener un día de corrección antes de pasar de ahí.

edito: tenemos la relación de paquetes grandes/pequeños en: 1:2.5 pepones al máximo.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2011)

Bank of America perdió 1.200 millones de dólares en el cuarto trimestre - 2760409 - elEconomista.es

Bank of America da resultados de pérdidas de -0,16$. Peores de lo esperado que eran beneficios de +0,14$.

Ajustados son +0,04$, incluyendo cargas por 2.000 millones de dólares relacionados con las hipotecas.


Se prepara la tormenta perfecta...


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bank of America perdió 1.200 millones de dólares en el cuarto trimestre - 2760409 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Bank of America da resultados de pérdidas de -0,16$. Peores de lo esperado que eran beneficios de +0,14$.
> 
> ...



Ni por esas hamijo, ya buscaran excusas. De momento estan peponicos.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ni por esas hamijo, ya buscaran excusas. De momento estan peponicos.



Tu espera que lo mismo en poco tiempo nos vemos por los 1230 en el sp


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

La paciencia es mi guia .

Por cierto a parte de BoA quien mas presentaba resultados hoy??


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> La paciencia es mi guia .
> 
> Por cierto a parte de BoA quien mas presentaba resultados hoy??



Bankinter y GE

Creo que ya salieron...


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

10.900 bienvenidos!! joder a donde van a llegar??? esto es increible.


----------



## pyn (21 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Antes de eso queda por ver que ocurre en 10950-80 que fueron máximos en agosto y octubre, me temo que algo ocurrirá en esos niveles, como mínimo hemos de tener un día de corrección antes de pasar de ahí.
> 
> edito: tenemos la relación de paquetes grandes/pequeños en: 1:2.5 pepones al máximo.




Los 11200 no los contemplo para hoy ), me refiero que son objetivo que tendremos que legar sí o sí. Pero mira, ahora mismo rotos los 10900... que habrá recorte? sí como el del otro día, pero hasta tenemos que pasar los 11200 claramente para que las gacelas vean que pierden el tren.


----------



## pollastre (21 Ene 2011)

Ay madre, ay madre... mi pobre Zulow Jones :cook:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2011)

Jo jo, no lo dejan bajar más de 30 puntos.

Órdenes de arriba, la maquinita obedece, ahora tiene combustible.


----------



## errozate (21 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Jo jo, no lo dejan bajar más de 30 puntos.
> 
> Órdenes de arriba, la maquinita obedece, ahora tiene combustible.



¿Hasta cuándo?

¿Cuándo se acabará el combustible?


Saludos a todos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ay madre, ay madre... mi pobre Zulow Jones :cook:



Tranquilo hombre, estoy en plena negociacion con mi amigo :: :: ::


Yo insisto en que me deje ponerme vaselina en cada sesion:no:


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2011)

ya le dije que hasta los 11000 no habia que meter otra carga... :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Veo que mi trasero les tiene a todos bastante mas preocupados que a mi
> 
> Ay señores, gacelas y oweneados por el capitan Zuloman, parecen no darse cuenta de como funciona esto del Trading testicular , intento pillar una tendencia hasta llegar muy cerca de una zona probable de vuelta ( hasta ahora largo desde minimos ), en este caso los 750 famosos.
> 
> ...



Zulo,

No importa tanta no acertar lo que pasará en un 70% de las veces en tendencia, sino evitar abrir posiciones a la contra durante ese 70%. Por eso es muy importante separar el pienso que y el veo que. Como he dicho estos días, si no se ve clara una operación no se ejecuta y listos, así nos ahorramos la factura psicológica del sentir que nos arrastra el mercado cambiando de chaqueta justo en el punto en el cual el índice o el valor se gira. Se puede estar fuera del mercado durante unos días, que cada semana hay bolsa.

Mira, yo no esperaba tanta continuidad a la subida, lo he repetido bastantes veces, pero el gráfico manda. Como abrir largos, que es lo que tocaba, no me convencía, pues nada, me centro únicamente en el corto plazo aprovechando figuras y pautas muy concretas y listos, las posiciones tendenciales se dejan para otro momento en el cual el área gacelil del cerebro no me esté dando tanta guerra 

A corto, desde hace dos días te puse dos líneas bien majas y te indiqué un nivel de soporte que de perderse activaría una operativa bajista. Sobra decir que eso no ha estado tan siquiera cerca de suceder, en cambio sí ha roto por arriba una de las líneas más importantes (sólo había dos que estructurasen la subida). Fácil, fácil:







Con pull y todo, qué majos. Si no quieres aprovechar largos, no lo hagas, pero evita abrir posiciones a la contra sin motivo. Es mi recomendación, capitán


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

Venga chavales que aun podemos llegar a los 11.000 hoy. Total que mas da la pantomima mas arriba que mas abajo. Andando por barro con tacones...


----------



## Dawkins (21 Ene 2011)

El puto SAN 9 € xDD


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

La relación ahora está en 1:5 casi nada.

Pepones totales, hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2011)

La azul que se ve en el gráfico lleva ahí mucho tiempo, trazada en semanal, para flipar como ha incidido en la sesión de hoy viniendo de tan largo plazo:


----------



## bertok (21 Ene 2011)

me bajo del tren, va demasiado rápido y estas cosas terminan comiendo la cosecha.

Ojo a la MM20 del SP, no digo más y lo digo tó.


----------



## bertok (21 Ene 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Zulo,
> 
> No importa tanta no acertar lo que pasará en un 70% de las veces en tendencia, sino evitar abrir posiciones a la contra durante ese 70%. Por eso es muy importante separar el pienso que y el veo que. Como he dicho estos días, si no se ve clara una operación no se ejecuta y listos, así nos ahorramos la factura psicológica del sentir que nos arrastra el mercado cambiando de chaqueta justo en el punto en el cual el índice o el valor se gira. Se puede estar fuera del mercado durante unos días, que cada semana hay bolsa.
> 
> ...



Usted sabe muuuucho.


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2011)

cierro por el vencimiento en los 10900 con 400 pipos en negativo...



pero lo que me estoy pensando seriamente es en volverlos a abrir... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2011)

> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,19% (última actualización 15:51)
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 3,20% (última actualización 15:51)
> Spread de nuestra deuda: 199 pb
> 
> Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 264.52





La semana que viene promete... esta vez no se me escapará el tren... :no:


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> La semana que viene promete... esta vez no se me escapará el tren... :no:



Sr. tonuel, esto no es cualquier tren, es el AVE!! madrid-espacio intergalactico :XX::XX: Con muchas "ges" de aceleracion-deceleracion.

Volvemos a los 900, los gringos se estan peponizando por momentos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2011)

errozate dijo:


> ¿Hasta cuándo?
> 
> ¿Cuándo se acabará el combustible?
> 
> ...



Si yo lo supiera...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2011)

El Stoxx acaba de tocar 3000, número mágico...


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Sr. tonuel, esto no es cualquier tren, es el AVE!! madrid-espacio intergalactico :XX::XX:




a todo tren..., por mucho combustible que tenga..., se le acaba la via...


----------



## Misterio (21 Ene 2011)

A mi lo que me queda claro es que los gobiernos y los bancos centrales por la bolsa MAAAA TAN!!


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx acaba de tocar 3000, número mágico...



¿cortos...? :baba:


dígame algo antes del cierre.... gracias... :baba:


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> a todo tren..., por mucho combustible que tenga..., se le acaba la via...



Pardiez, me la apunto en mi libro de frases celebres. Me ha hecho reflexionar hamijo.:ouch:


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> A mi lo que me queda claro es que los gobiernos y los bancos centrales por la bolsa MAAAA TAN!!



hombre... si como parece Alemania capitula es una buena noticia para España... sólo hay que fijarse en los bonos... ienso:

el cabrón de juanlu se metió en un fondo de bonos españoles rozando máximos... que cabrón...  pero mira que vender sus bankinteres... :ouch:


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2011)

Botín gana 3 millones en menos de dos meses con su última inversión en Santander - 2760295 - elEconomista.es


----------



## especulador financiero (21 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> el cabrón de juanlu se metió en un fondo de bonos españoles rozando máximos... que cabrón...




uno que es un patriota alérgico a los depósitos...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El stoxx quiere llegar a los 3000 y hacer la pole


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Pongame un frasquito de Hugo Boss por favor.:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2011)

En 10900 tenían el vencimiento, casi nada.

Supongo que si estuviéramos en 9500 como estábamos habría habido alguna quiebra o algo. ::


----------



## especulador financiero (21 Ene 2011)

el 10900 sólo es el comienzo... el objetivo ya saben cual es... 8:


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2011)

Dawkins dijo:


> El puto SAN 9 € xDD



Y yo no quiero decir nada, pero encima el oro se la está pegando ::

Al cierre haremos la foto para que se vea claro.


----------



## especulador financiero (21 Ene 2011)

los de Renta 4 dicen que hay que comprar en correcciones... ienso:


cuando vean alguna me avisan... 8:


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿cortos...? :baba:
> 
> dígame algo antes del cierre.... gracias... :baba:



Tal vez el lunes, ya veremos.


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Tal vez el lunes, ya veremos.




¿con gap al alza o a la baja...?


----------



## especulador financiero (21 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿con gap al alza o a la baja...?



el lunes si todo va bien... rompemos los 11000 con gap al alza y fuerte volumen... inocho:


----------



## tonuel (21 Ene 2011)

los 11.000 son jugosos para unos cortos... si alguien se mete que lo diga... ienso:


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

Y el euro esta que no le entra en los pantalones hoygan.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Ene 2011)

¿que ha pasado?? el oro se ha dado la vuelta y se desinflan los indices...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2011)

Supongo que zulópata ya estará sintiendo algo de alivio en su escocido trasero :XX:

Espero que no se haya puesto corto en el vencimiento de enero :8: ::


----------



## Claca (21 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> ¿que ha pasado?? el oro se ha dado la vuelta y se desinflan los indices...



El oro no se ha dado la vuelta, vamos, ni de coña. Al contrario, con todo empujando para subir, se está desinflando. Lo que debes plantearte es que estaría pasando si las condiciones no fueran buenas o, todavía mejor, qué pasará cuando se tuercen las cosas.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Supongo que zulópata ya estará sintiendo algo de alivio en su escocido trasero :XX:
> 
> Espero que no se haya puesto corto en el vencimiento de enero :8: ::



Acaba de terminar su "tarea"

Hoy no aporreaba su puerta con la mano...adivinad con que ::


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2011)

Hoy no voy a comentar el volumen de los leoncios porque es irrelevante por el vencimiento.

Pero en subasta han vendido, aunque la batalla de paquetes ha sido impresionante.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy no voy a comentar el volumen de los leoncios porque es irrelevante por el vencimiento.
> 
> Pero en subasta han vendido, aunque la batalla de paquetes ha sido impresionante.



Sí déjalo estar, si te escucho hablar de paquetones estando el negro tan cerca igual no te tomo en serio.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> los 11.000 son jugosos para unos cortos... si alguien se mete que lo diga... ienso:





Mulder dijo:


> Supongo que zulópata ya estará sintiendo algo de alivio en su escocido trasero :XX:
> 
> Espero que no se haya puesto corto en el vencimiento de enero :8: ::



Al final he triunfado en mi negociacion con el negrata y lo he convencido para que se ponga condon y me dejara echarme vaselina en cada sesion 

*los 11.000 son jugosos para unos cortos... si alguien se mete que lo diga* le valen los mios desde 10655 ,supongo :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Ene 2011)

upsssssssssss, lo que acabo de ver :8:

el eseype ha tocado los 1284 y ha rebotado ahi.......de momento.........recuerdo a la perfeccion ese nivel de hace mucho tiempo, su perdida supuso visitar los ochomiles en el ibex en una caida imparable :bla::bla::bla:

Velita a San Antonio para que no aguanten


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2011)

Los que van cortos desde los 9400 tienen que comprenderle...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los que van cortos desde los 9400 tienen que comprenderle...



Yo creo que más que comprenderle, le envidian


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los que van cortos desde los 9400 tienen que comprenderle...



¿Y no estarás hablando del conjunto vacío?

Hay que tener tercer dan en TT para soportar algo así.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los que van cortos desde los 9400 tienen que comprenderle...



Hombre depende bastante de si han pillado largos toda la subida como es mi caso  
O si estaban fuera esperando y se metieron en esos niveles, en cuyo caso el :::::: es epico.

Estara de acuerdo conmigo en que no es lo mismo ganar 12000 lereles y luego "perder" 3000 que perder 5000 sin plusvas previas :no: ( cifras aleatorias eh, solo me faltaba postear los lereles que gano/ pierdo :: ).

Tiene toda la razon Claca "el dibujante"  , debi esperar a pillar el autobus a que regresara despues de parar en la ultima parada ......el problema es que la linea de autobuses que recoore la bolsa es " el circular" y uno nunca sabe si esta en la ultima parada o en la primera.

Lo que es indiscutible de lo que dice Claca es que si uno no ve claro que hacer, mejor no hacer nada, yo llevaba dos dias diciendo que no tenia ni idea de lo que iba a pasar.....................una mala pasada de mi zulopatia compulsiva y hoy he sufrido de lo lindo sin saber cuanto me iba a costar el bingo.

Si hoy eleseype cierra por debajo de 1284 y sobre todo si lo hace con claridad creo que la cosa se va a quedar en eso, en un buen susto :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: .......claro que si infelizmente sube y sube de aqui al final no queda otra que recoger los beneficios que quedan y replantearse la cosa de nuevo :cook:

pero estoy seguro de que todo saldra bien inocho:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Y no estarás hablando del conjunto vacío?
> 
> Hay que tener tercer dan en TT para soportar algo así.



Seguro que alguno habrá por ahí suelto dando de comer al botas todos los días


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Ene 2011)

Ah, os cuento de que me suena tanto ese mitico 1284 del eseype .......estaba yo viviendo en compañia del negrata desde hacia un par de dias con unos largos y aguantando mientras el ibex bajaba.......... recibi la llamada de un amigo que trabaja en banca privada de cierto banco ganso ejpañol y conocedor de mis posiciones obviamente provocadoras a efectos de mandrilada y realmente atractivas para mi ocasional y no deseado compañero de cama ...........esa voz me dijo " si el eseype pierde los 1284 no insistas, asume perdidas........indica claramente que vienen bajadas muy fuertes" .......lastima que no recuerde cual era el nivel del churribex en ese momento ........pero si recuerdo que la caidita fue epica y que gracias a esa lamada puedo seguir aqui posteando zuloeforias y zulolamentos alternativamente :

En fin, veo que ese nivel se pierde y se recupera como la ruleta da vueltas antes de que caiga la bolita, esperemos que a dinal de sesion :abajo:


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Ene 2011)

MESA un -63% ...... estoy por entrar con 1000$
por cierto zulo, yo me he puesto corto con un etf en el ibex, ahora a aguantarlo....


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ene 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> MESA un -63% ...... estoy por entrar con 1000$
> por cierto zulo, yo me he puesto corto con un etf en el ibex, ahora a aguantarlo....



0.0070 cada acción

Con poco te compras la compañía,...


----------



## Mulder (21 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 0.0070 cada acción
> 
> Con poco te compras la compañía,...



Y además está quebrada:

go! Mokulele's parent gets bankruptcy plan approved | Pacific Business News

'solo' vale 1.030.000$


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Ene 2011)

mesa ahora a 0.008..... cachisssss le hubiera pillado un 15% de subida
pues aunque os riais...... es un chicharro al que le saque dinero el mes pasado, pero se sufre mucho....

pd2: ya esta en 0.01, ste chicharrrrrrazoooo es maravillosoooo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Ene 2011)

Hola burbubolsistas! 

Hoy tocaba guardia y no he podido seguir la sesión. Es un ejercicio que tendrían que intentar algun día (creo que a Nico no le quedan más OO ), y es ver la gráfica y el cierre del Ibex, y después leer los comentarios del día. Te das cuenta, de lo que dije hace unas semanas, y es que el trading no es contra el Ibex ni contra una gráfica, es contra tu mente, contra tus miedos, tus envidias, tus celos, tus complejos, etc...

Después de ver como había ido la sesión, me he puesto muy contento, cuando he leido que Zuloman tenía una estrategia sobre el Ibex, ayer entró por TT corto al cierre, como quien tira una moneda, hoy se ha comido un gap enorme, y ha decidido aguantar hasta un límite de 10750, "si lo pasa se disparará y subirá en vertical". ESTRATEGIA CLARA a las 9:00h. Sigo leyedo y veo que llegamos a los 10750, rompe con fuerza y pienso: Ahora es cuando el capitán cierra sus cortos y abre largos... pues leo: DOBLE POSICIÓN CORTA... :8: Después de hacer un análisis y tener una estrategia, hace totalmente lo contrario... ::

Cuando Pollastre explica lo del AI, siempre recalca una cosa, y es que la máquina no tiene sentimientos, ejecuta órdenes sin pestañear, y eso es algo que nosotros somos incapaces de hacer.

Felicidades a los que hayan aguantado largos hasta aquí, quitanto MM/Fran/Cordobesa, no creo que se lo haya creido nadie, yo mismo aguanté casi toda la subida porque estaba fuera, y el martes ya estaba cerrando posición, se aguantan muchas pérdidas y las plusvas queman en las manos, es ley de gacela...

Que paséis un muy buen fin de semana.


----------



## pollastre (21 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuando Pollastre explica lo del AI, siempre recalca una cosa, y es que la máquina no tiene sentimientos, ejecuta órdenes sin pestañear, y eso es algo que nosotros somos incapaces de hacer.



El libre albedrío es enemigo acérrimo del trader... por extrema que suene esa afirmación.

La AI no es vanidosa, ni tiene orgullo que tragarse; no le tiembla el pulso a la hora de cerrar a pérdidas una posición, y sus análisis de riesgo son inapelables.

Ah, LCASC... y el stress... te olvidas del stress asociado a la operativa humana... ese día a día pendiente de la puta gráfica, a ver si subimos o bajamos... porque "mi análisis técnico es bueno, o eso creo, pero... seguirá el mercado el AT? o hará lo contrario?"

Espera que pongo el loliphone al lado del rioja y el montadito... no vaya a ser que me metan un reversal. Si fuera posible, algunos seguirían el feed hasta mientras follan.

Meh.... :no:


----------



## Nico (21 Ene 2011)

> (creo que a Nico no le quedan más OO )



Si bien no me queda clara esa frase -te refieres a quen o tengo más ojos ya ? -, debo contarte que "gacelísticamente" liquidé mis SAN comprados en 7,5 a 8,7 y me corrí a un costado.

El dato que dio Fran en su momento hablaba de 11200 ibex y, mi "asesor chispitas" que trabaja sólo en SP me dijo que esto 'va pa arriba' con POMOdays, violaciones o como de lugar porque, hasta los 1300 SP no paran y quieren seguir a 1340 como mínimo.

Lo único es que esperaba hubiera un pequeño ajuste antes de seguir para arriba pero, no querian muchos compañeros y subieron solos. Tal cual lo explicó Fran en su momento.

Cuando las gráficas se salen mucho de "zona de gacelas", en casos como los míos -que sólo nos divertimos con esto- más nos vale aparcarnos al costado de camino hasta que nos quede en claro qué hacer con un mínimo de certeza.

Pero en mi caso que con la diferencia horaria sólo puedo estar en la apertura o en el cierre -salvo días excepcionales-.

Eso si, me dejé unos cuantos cientos de euros en el camino pero, como soy un principiante sin apuros, no me afecta. Me duele más al revés !! (cuando el negro de Zuloman viene para el lado de casa)


----------



## Fran200 (22 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Según Fran "el pata negra" deberíamos de atacar el 10750 a partir del día 17, pero dio un espacio temporal más largo para poder alcanzarlo.
> 
> Así que estoy con Paquito. Puede que haya algún pequeño recorte antes de seguir arriba y buscar los objetivos de 11.200.
> 
> ...




Nico esto es del 13 de enero puesto por Luis. Su "contacto" de las americas hace cuanto le dijo lo del 1300-1340?
Es un operador fuerte o "aficionado al riesgo"?

Gracias por adelantado.


P.D. Esta subida no la esperaba nadie, al menos con esta violencia. Las jornadas han sido de locos. A Luis no le daba señal de venta en ningún momento, ni a coger aire. Todas las peticiones eran unas decenas de puntos por arriba, mucha pasta fresca.
Esto puede cambiar la táctica a corto plazo. Atentos al 1300 del SP.


http://blogs.finanzas.com/bat23/2011/1/21/situacion-tecnica-s-p-500

http://www.bolsamania.com/bolsa-derivados/futurosIntradia/ANALISIS-TECNICO-SP-500--184186.html

http://www.fxmania.com/noticias/div...p-500.html?symfony=pnfuh5rnhuh0u201fci62gism2

http://www.productoscotizados.com/es/AnalisisTecnico.aspx?UnderlyingId=538

http://www.suite101.com/content/sp-500-stock-market-analysis-for-january-2011-a330255

Ya saben, tanteando el mercado.

Bueno ya está bien, a descansar.

K.I.S.S.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Si bien no me queda clara esa frase -te refieres a quen o tengo más ojos ya ? -, debo contarte que "gacelísticamente" liquidé mis SAN comprados en 7,5 a 8,7 y me corrí a un costado.
> 
> Pero en mi caso que con la diferencia horaria sólo puedo estar en la apertura o en el cierre -salvo días excepcionales-.



Hola Nico, en la siguiente frase lo explicas...

Indicaba que no te quedan más OO (co-jones, huevos, gónadas, bolsas escrotales, etc... ), puesto que al estar tan lejos, muchos días debes ver el cierre del Ibex y luego leer los comentarios del hilo en burbuja.info...

Saludos...

PD: Aprovecho el post para hacerle una pregunta al Señor Pollastre. Sin decirme % de benificios, ni de €, me podría indicar qué % de operaciones positivas hace del total? Gràcies!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2011)

Os dejo un par de gráficas del Ibex...













Saludos...


----------



## tarrito (22 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Os dejo un par de gráficas del Ibex...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entonces ... ¿se puede afirmar que cuando veamos por A.T. la formación "Pikachu" esto se va pá´rriba? :

ha estado muy bien el detalle del dibujito :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> entonces ... ¿se puede afirmar que cuando veamos por A.T. la formación "Pikachu" esto se va pá´rriba? :
> 
> ha estado muy bien el detalle del dibujito :XX:



Pero que pikachu ni que niño muerto!!! si es un murciélago... ::

El murciélago es un hallazgo, descubierto tras varios años de investigación, que podría encuadrarse entre las figuras del análisis técnico del mercado de valores. Sin embargo es mucho más que una simple herramienta de análisis técnico. Su potencia y rentabilidad es de tal envergadura, y los indicios aportados sobre el conjunto del ciclo son tan valiosos que sin duda es algo más que una figura técnica.
Lo primero que la distingue es que permite salir y entrar en los puntos máximos y mínimos aprovechando totalmente el recorrido de las cotizaciones. Un segundo aspecto es que nos advierte no sólo de la dirección que va a tomar el mercado de forma inmediata, sino como lo hará en las dos ondas siguientes. Además, anuncia siempre movimientos rápidos y profundos por lo que ofrece grandes rentabilidades en cortos espacios de tiempo. Finalmente posee una alta fiabilidad, funcionando en un tanto por ciento muy elevado de las ocasiones.
Los murciélagos suelen formarse cuando el ciclo está maduro, generalmente en la última onda de impulso alcista, por lo que una vez culminado tendremos un mapa muy aproximado de cómo y dónde finalizará dicho ciclo. Nos permite no sólo esquivar las grandes correcciones sino sacar provecho de ellas, y nos libera del factor sorpresa, pues nos advierte de que se va a producir una corrección severa que nadie espera, a la que seguirá un gran alza, evitando así que los operadores actúen con el pie cambiado en momentos de intensa volatilidad.
El murciélago viene siempre precedido de un movimiento al alza fuerte y continuado, por eso se produce en los momentos de madurez del ciclo, generalmente cuando el mercado ha llegado a una valoración justa para un entorno económico dado, y nos anuncia que se ha llegado a un nivel de sobre compra donde es obligado una corrección para que posteriormente pueda producirse un último movimiento alcista que ponga fin a todo el ciclo. Podríamos decir que es un movimiento correctivo necesario para que se produzca la traca alcista final.
Los murciélagos vuelan siempre en los momentos de máxima volatilidad y suelen desconcertar a los operadores que cambian constantemente de opinión viendo el mercado alcista o bajista de un día para otro, ya que en realidad eso es lo que anuncian, movimientos rápidos en ambas direcciones.
Producida el alza intensa y continuada, condición previa indispensable, se produce finalmente la detención del movimiento alcista con una primera corrección moderada, a continuación pequeños movimientos en una y otra dirección sin alejarse mucho del suelo de dicha corrección lo que hace que los operadores empiecen a dudar si la corrección va a continuar o se va reiniciar el movimiento alcista, *cuando las dudas empiezan a hacer mella es cuando el mercado se vuelve alcista de nuevo con fuerza suficiente para devolver el optimismo, entonces escala sin dificultad hasta el máximo anterior y se para justo en él o lo sobrepasa ligeramente, rara vez se queda por debajo aunque puede suceder según la forma que haya tomado el suelo de la corrección, es entonces cuando ha vuelto la confianza y nadie lo espera cuando se desata una corrección rápida y profunda que sorprende a todos impidiendo salir del mercado a los precios que parecían consolidados.*
Los murciélagos son fáciles de medir en la profundidad de la corrección, siendo generalmente simétricos, aunque puede haberlos inclinados. *Lo habitual es contar dos máximos similares (las alas) y un suelo de corrección muy claro donde el mercado ha rebotado varias veces. Determinados estos puntos, se traza una línea con el pico de las dos alas y otra con los mínimos del suelo, a modo de la línea clavicular de un hombro-cabeza-hombro. Se mide entonces esa distancia y se multiplica por 1, 618.* El total de dicha proyección se mide desde la línea clavicular hacia abajo y el punto obtenido será el objetivo de caída. Debo advertir que si bien es cierto que esta regla funciona generalmente, ha de ser complementada con el recuento típico de las ondas de Elliott para asegurarnos de encontrar el suelo exacto, pues he podido comprobar que a veces no llegan al lugar indicado (cuando hay una onda cuatro en el recorrido) y que otras, las más, la corrección alcanza mucha más profundidad. La zona de congestión inmediatamente anterior es el punto de parada habitual. Es por eso conveniente hacer un recuento de las ondas que se producen en la caída así como esperar a que nos den entrada indicadores técnicos como el MACD para asegurarnos de que vamos a entrar en el momento oportuno. De cualquier forma esto lo haremos con el fin de lograr la excelencia pues el murciélago, incorpora un seguro de vida que subsana cualquier error de entrada: el mercado finalmente se vuelve y , también con gran velocidad, aunque mucho menos que en la caída, consigue hacer máximos de nuevo.
En mercados fuertes, con gran inercia alcista, una vez superadas las alas del murciélago las cotizaciones permanecen por encima durante un tiempo suficiente y una amplitud clara. Sin embargo en otros más débiles, donde ya se han producido pequeñas correcciones, próximas en el tiempo, suelen hacer máximos cortos y rápidos para girase de nuevo a la baja rápidamente. Alguna vez he encontrado murciélagos que se han convertido en pautas terminales, sin posterior recuperación, son escasos y se dan siempre en posición de onda “B”.
Finalmente la última indicación, cuando el mercado haya acabado la onda alcista que superó la altura del murciélago el ciclo habrá acabado y entonces, con el tiempo suficiente, el mercado, ahora bajista, irá perdiendo posiciones y no volverá a ser alcista al menos hasta que haya caído por debajo del punto donde finalizó el murciélago, generalmente en la parte baja de la onda cuatro inmediatamente anterior al mínimo del murciélago.
Los murciélagos son tan fiables que funcionan en gráficos de índices y de acciones, así como en gráficos semanales, diarios, horarios e incluso de minutos, si bien es cierto que en estos casos la tercera regla de las descritas debe ser olvidada. Encontrar un murciélago en gráficos intra día es como encontrar un tesoro pues asegura una ganancia espléndida en muy corto espacio de tiempo y sin apenas riesgo. Son más fiables, como todas las figuras, cuanto más amplio y participativo es el producto en el que operamos.
A continuación me gustaría hacer unas indicaciones sobre la morfología del murciélago pues es muy característica y es la que le da su nombre. Cuando está en formación es fácil intuirlo pues, una vez finalizada el ala izquierda , empieza a construir pequeñas ondas pegadas al suelo de la corrección donde destaca una central, a modo de cabeza y dos laterales a modo de orejas, que suelen ser bastante simétricas, antes de comenzar el ala derecha que nos dará la confirmación. Las orejas pueden superar la altura de la cabeza o quedar por debajo de ellas pero suelen estar a la misma altura. Alguna veces se producen murciélagos sólo con cabeza o sólo con orejas, pero son menos fiables hasta que no se inicia la caída pues pueden confundirse con otras formaciones. Finalmente advertir que también pueden encontrarse invertidos, pero en estos casos suelen desdibujarse en su simetría y no respetar algunas de las reglas descritas.
A veces, en acciones sueltas, con características especiales, sobre todo en murciélagos muy anchos, he comprobado que la cotización puede tardar mucho tiempo en volver a máximos. *Los murciélagos que mejor funcionan son los que se forman con gráficos de 30 a 70 barras o velas, entre los picos de las alas, ya sean de minutos, horas o días.
*






Sin Trampa Ni Carton.: El murciélago por José Agustín López Selfa

Saludos...

PD: Este lleva 6x velas...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2011)

Si el murciélago funcionase:

-Si cogemos la base en 9400: 11.000-9400=1600*1,618=2600. 9400-2600=6800puntos

-Si cogemos la base en 9200: 11.000-9200=1800*1,618=2900. 9200-2900=6300puntos

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ene 2011)

*"Es hora de cazar"*


----------



## Nico (22 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Nico esto es del 13 de enero puesto por Luis. Su "contacto" de las americas hace cuanto le dijo lo del 1300-1340?
> Es un operador fuerte o "aficionado al riesgo"?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.




*Fran:*

Un trader muy "grosso" en conocimientos, con un elevado porcentaje de posiciones ganadoras que opera intradía o scalping según sus ganas y que lleva la parte financiera de una empresa pero, el trading lo hace por su cuenta y CON su cuenta.

Esto que digo está referido en realidad a un comentario más completo que me hizo y que lo encuentras acá:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-enero-2011-a-79.html#post3799239

===

En ese tema no está puesto pero la persectiva que el maneja es una *corrección pasados los 1300 de SP* (quizás en los 1340) y luego *subida hasta los 1600* en los meses siguientes.

Yo creo que está loco -lo que posiblemente le de la razón a él !  por aquello del "sentimento contrario"-


----------



## Nico (22 Ene 2011)

*lcasc:*

Has comprobado lo del "murciélago" ?, le tienes confianza a este ?

Porque, de ser así hay que:

a) Avisarle a Zuloman -para que se saque el negro de encima- 

b) Ir pensando en los cortos.


----------



## pollastre (22 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Aprovecho el post para hacerle una pregunta al Señor Pollastre. Sin decirme % de benificios, ni de €, me podría indicar qué % de operaciones positivas hace del total? Gràcies!




Bueno, ese dato es "petit confidential" me temo... pero de todas formas, te adelanto que si estuviera dispuesto a hablar sobre ello, tampoco tendría una respuesta directa: me preguntas por el % de operaciones positivas, de acuerdo; pero, operaciones positivas, ¿operando en qué modo?

Si das rienda suelta a la AI para que use operativa swing intradía, hay días que con una única operación cubre objetivo diario y cierra la jornada. Así que tendrías 1/1, 100% de efectividad. (este porcentaje no vale de nada, por supuesto, porque la muestra inicial de tan sólo una operación no es válida).

Si optas por HFT4p, en una sola sesión puedes tener fácilmente más de 60 RTs (_roundtrips _- "vueltas" u operaciones completas de venta + recompra , o compra + venta); ahí _sí_ es ya importante el APO (_average position outcome_), y aún así tampoco te estaría diciendo gran cosa, porque el APO está ligado íntimamente a la "triple R" o "r:r r" (_risk:reward ratio_), y me explico sobre esto:

si tus operaciones tienen, supongamos por defecto, SP = 20pips y SL = 40 pips de forma genérica, tienes un r:r de 2:1; una operación chafada te joderá dos operaciones con éxito. Así pues pongamos que diseñas una AI con un 75% de aciertos... suena de puta madre así a bote pronto, pero si tu sistema opera con r:r = 3:1, al final ganas... cero. 

Bueno, menos que cero, porque después de quedarte a cero aún tienes que pagar las comisiones de los RTs a tu broker. 

Estoy encantado de hablar de todo este tipo de cosas contigo, LCASC, pregunta lo que desees; pero es cierto que hay algunos temas que considero confidenciales en los que no puedo entrar, como el APO, el r:r, el RTT (_RT time_, tiempo absoluto en milisegundos en que tu sistema es capaz de recibir el estado del mercado, decidir un movimiento, ejecutarlo y que el mercado acuse recibo del mismo), tamaño de posiciones... en fin, "tú ya sabes mi amol" :XX:

un saludo (BL, no mires :


----------



## especulador financiero (22 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si el murciélago funcionase...





moriríamos todos... 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Ene 2011)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta lo pôllastre (era así antes, no? 8. Básicamente la pregunta no era profesional, era del tipo, acierto 3 fallo 1 o algo así... vamos, un comentario de andar por casa... (y por comparar con mis números, of course)

Gracias de todas formas. Por cierto, qué crees que hará hoy el Barça? te lo digo, porque con todos los temas que has vetado, ya me contarás... 

Saludos... (BL aquí no hay nada que ver, circula :X)


----------



## pollastre (22 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias de todas formas. Por cierto, qué crees que hará hoy el Barça? te lo digo, porque con todos los temas que has vetado, ya me contarás...



ouch!

Touchê xD

pd: te acuerdas de mi nick pre-borrado, antes de que calopez me lo fustigara en uno de sus barridos de servidor? Buena memoria la tuya...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola burbubolsistas!
> 
> Hoy tocaba guardia y no he podido seguir la sesión. Es un ejercicio que tendrían que intentar algun día (creo que a Nico no le quedan más OO ), y es ver la gráfica y el cierre del Ibex, y después leer los comentarios del día. Te das cuenta, de lo que dije hace unas semanas, y es que el trading no es contra el Ibex ni contra una gráfica, es contra tu mente, contra tus miedos, tus envidias, tus celos, tus complejos, etc...
> 
> ...



Teneis toda la razon, y hablo muy en serio esta vez, normamente siempre estoy de broma.

Tengo un caracter un tanto "especial" que me ha dado tantas alegrias como disgustos, no se que coño de gen tengo que disfruto enormemente llevando la contraria 

lo malo es que el cabron del mercado puede llegar a ser mas tozudo que yo : , me empeñe en que por cojones en 750 tenia que haber un giro, o al menos un recorte y sabia que si no era asi me tocaba sufrir de lo lindo o cerrar posiciones, pues nada hoyga que Don Ramon tiene que salirse con a suya por cojones y zas en toda la boca ::

Gracias a Dios no estoy tan loco como aparento, me gusta sorprender al personal con mis disparates pero en realidad soy bastante mas cauto, cuando decidi que aguantaba peso mucho el hecho de tener acumuladas plusvas de mas de 1000 pipotones en pocos dias.

Ya dije el dia que empece aqui, puse un dinero que "me sobraba" y asumi que lo iba a perder, os juro que estoy sorprendidisimo de seguir vivo y mas aun de no palmar pasta.

Aqui solo hay dos finaes posibles, o veo en mi cuenta un volumen de pasta que me compense retirar dejando la inicial para seguir "jugando" o me sacan hasta el tuetano 

y mientras sucede una u otra me lo paso de muerte hoygan :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (22 Ene 2011)

Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
Algunos le toman por loco,
otros por genio del intradía,
mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
todos le rinden pleitesía.
:Baile:


----------



## chinclan100 (23 Ene 2011)

La Fed lleva inyectados 244.74$ mil millones en la QE2.

LaBolsaEnDirecto. » La Fed lleva inyectados 244.74$ mil millones en la QE2.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Ene 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
> Algunos le toman por loco,
> otros por genio del intradía,
> mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
> ...



Si ese murcielago nos tira el ibex a los ochomies en unos dias quiero que me la canten a coro 

He llamado a mi amigo de banca privada del gran banco español y sus analistos esperan un buen recorte........eso si.....tambien dicen que de aqui a un año no habra mejor inversion que la bolsa........claro que estos mismos analistos esperaban ese recorte antes y han dejado a buena parte de sus clientes fuera de este subidon :no:

OJO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Son analistos de fundamentales eh, nada de previsiones a dias, semanas etc

PD: Cagon to, no se cual de mis hijos majodio la tecla L y la mitad de as veces no sale, tengo que dare un martilazo para que funcione.


----------



## pollastre (23 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Si ese murcielago nos tira el ibex a los ochomies en unos dias quiero que me la canten a coro



Dale, dale... a ver quién los tiene más grandes, si tú o el murciélago ::::


----------



## pepo0 (23 Ene 2011)

:8: :: ::

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfbJsHzY4dc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## carvil (24 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si el murciélago funcionase:
> 
> -Si cogemos la base en 9400: 11.000-9400=1600*1,618=2600. 9400-2600=6800puntos
> 
> ...




Buenos dias 

De donde sale el 1,618 :

Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Dale, dale... a ver quién los tiene más grandes, si tú o el murciélago ::::



Estese tranquilo Pollastre, he estado haciendo cuentas y de momento el error me ha salido baratito, muy asumibe, pero hoy es dia de rectificar o decidir continuar corto.....

...... no sere yo quien le quite la razon al mercado, se aborta la operacion, se pipotea y se espera para cortos a estar mas arriba.......lo malo es si gira justo cuando uno cambia :: 

asi que paciencia y observacion....

..... tambien ayudarian bastante datos / consejos pollastricos, Mulderianos a sensu contrario, claquicos, juanluistas , tonuelisticos, asucaucelisticos,Marketmarxisticos,franciscanos....etc etc etc ...

EDITO : PUESTO stop holgado y me voy, a mi no me pillan con el carrito del helao cargado......cuando vuelva miro y actuo en consecuencia.

ups, cierro cortos y abro largos, el stop pasa a ser punto de entrada corto


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2011)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> De donde sale el 1,618 :
> 
> Salu2



Buenos días... 

No te lees los artículos... : Si hasta lo he puesto en negrita y subrayado... :S

PD: Te lo pego aquí otra vez: *Lo habitual es contar dos máximos similares (las alas) y un suelo de corrección muy claro donde el mercado ha rebotado varias veces. Determinados estos puntos, se traza una línea con el pico de las dos alas y otra con los mínimos del suelo, a modo de la línea clavicular de un hombro-cabeza-hombro. Se mide entonces esa distancia y se multiplica por 1, 618.*


----------



## pyn (24 Ene 2011)

Buenos días gacelada, parece que seguimos con las mismas ganas que en el vencimiento anterior de seguir la senda alcista. Aunque la subida de hoy parece 1 poco forzada.

10930-10940 zona de acumulación importante y primer retroceso del índice patrio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2011)

Canalizados los últimos 10 días...







Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (24 Ene 2011)

tengo miedo... :S


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ene 2011)

pierrenodoyuna


----------



## pyn (24 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pierrenodoyuna



¿Cerraste tus cortos al ver el gap al alza y ver que la subida, si bien no era brutal, era contínua en el tiempo? ¿Abriste largos?

Los lunes son días traicioneros.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> pierrenodoyuna



Estamos "rebotando" en la base del canal que he pintado arriba, si no perdemos los mínimos de hoy seguirá subiendo, si los perdemos son cortos claros... (por si te sirve en la operativa)

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (24 Ene 2011)

Buenos días,

La fotico del oro al cierre del viernes, que estaba pendiente:







Así que cuidado con pensar que se gira al alza.


----------



## tonuel (24 Ene 2011)

10750... hora de abrir largos... inocho:


----------



## carvil (24 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> No te lees los artículos... : Si hasta lo he puesto en negrita y subrayado... :S
> 
> PD: Te lo pego aquí otra vez: *Lo habitual es contar dos máximos similares (las alas) y un suelo de corrección muy claro donde el mercado ha rebotado varias veces. Determinados estos puntos, se traza una línea con el pico de las dos alas y otra con los mínimos del suelo, a modo de la línea clavicular de un hombro-cabeza-hombro. Se mide entonces esa distancia y se multiplica por 1, 618.*



Que sí hombre, que me he leido el "murcielago". Yo es que soy más de 1.27 

Salu2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Ene 2011)

carvil dijo:


> Que sí hombre, que me he leido el "murcielago". Yo es que soy más de 1.27
> 
> Salu2



Imperdonable no saber calcular correctamente los retrocesos de frigo-nazi ::

ED: imperdonable también por mi parte el error, evidentemente quise decir retro-obesos, no retrocesos. ::::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Ene 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a91pJDut50E[/YOUTUBE]

Que viene el wano wano!


----------



## tonuel (24 Ene 2011)

venga chavales.... hay que comprar en las correcciones... inocho:


----------



## debianita (24 Ene 2011)

Cargando put_illas :baba:

Una prenguta, ahora se llama ibex35 o ibex34? A quien meteran en lugar de Iberia?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> venga chavales.... hay que comprar en las correcciones... inocho:



Pues no es mal sitio para intentar largos hoy, con stop por debajo de mínimos...

El 1072x, es el fibo61,8% del último movimiento 10589/10936...

Saludos...

PD: Carvil, que es eso del 1.27? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2011)

El fibo del que hablaba antes, gráficamente...







Saludos...


----------



## carvil (24 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Imperdonable no saber calcular correctamente los retrocesos de frigo-nazi ::
> 
> ED: imperdonable también por mi parte el error, evidentemente quise decir retro-obesos, no retrocesos. ::::



Bueno cada uno utiliza un sistema, metodologia geometrica, medias moviles, marcos temporales o una combinacion. Todos son validos y es bueno conocerlos 8:

En el caso de formaciones tipo "murcielago" siempre quedo confuso cual de los dos funciona mejor. Mi opinion personal 1.27

Amplio: En FOREX se suelen dar este tipo de formaciones pero se calcula una correccion del 1.27 sobre el máximo

Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2011)

carvil dijo:


> Bueno cada uno utiliza un sistema, metodologia geometrica, medias moviles, marcos temporales o una combinacion. Todos son validos y es bueno conocerlos 8:
> 
> En el caso de formaciones tipo "murcielago" siempre quedó confuso cual de los dos funciona mejor. Mi opininon personal 1.27
> 
> Salu2



Unas proyecciones entre 6900 y 7400 dependiendo de la base del murciélago con el 1.27... interesantes puntos... :rolleye:

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (24 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Unas proyecciones entre 6900 y 7400 dependiendo de la base del murciélago con el 1.27... interesantes puntos... :rolleye:
> 
> Saludos...



Olvidate del murcielago yo creo que es una mariposa bajista en formacion


Salu2


----------



## Nico (24 Ene 2011)

Guano !!... qué suerte por Zulomán que venía soportando pérdidas desde hacía rato con tal de aprovechar un momento como este !!

No me queda claro qué está haciendo el negrata golpeando la puerta de la oficina de Zulo... cóoomo ?, que liquidó los cortos CON PERDIDA para pasarse a LARGOS y la bolsa se giró ?

Algo me dice que en negrata se quedará a vivir en esa oficina. Trataré de hacerle llegar algún calmante.









===

*NOTA:* Maestro Zuloman perdón por la broma. Envidio su habilidad para surfear el índice cuando está inspirado y, tiene una gran gallardía para aceptar las humoradas cuando tiene un pequeño traspié -cosa infrecuente y escasa por lo que hay que aprovecharla-


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ene 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Guano !!... qué suerte por Zulomán que venía soportando pérdidas desde hacía rato con tal de aprovechar un momento como este !!
> 
> No me queda claro qué está haciendo el negrata golpeando la puerta de la oficina de Zulo... cóoomo ?, que liquidó los cortos CON PERDIDA para pasarse a LARGOS y la bolsa se giró ?
> 
> ...



Todo el pelo que me tomen esta bien tomado 

Al final me he puesto a pipear y recuperado casi 100 pipos de mi nefasta operativa de estos ultimos dias ::::::

eso si, voy a dejar de postear entradas y salidas en tiempo real, me temo que los leoncios foriles, externos e internos, disfrutan jodiendo al capitan Zuloman .....ni una pista mas hoygan :no:

Veo que he cagado una buena pipada cuando si me llego a quedar quietecito me cuesta la broma 40 pipos en 3 dias, cagontolocagable


----------



## Nico (24 Ene 2011)

En serio Zulo que envidio cuando surfeas con "viento a favor"... eres muy habilidoso -aunque nunca tengo en claro si no pagas más de comisiones de lo que ganas en pipos-.

Cuando te sientas en una racha favorable, no dejes de postearla porque es muy estimulante.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ene 2011)

of topic :

Hoy me decidi a comprar otro pisito, un chollete , que compraria alquilado a tipo solvente y con intencion de quedarse 4 o 5 años alquilado, me salia con los numeros de mi anterior hipoteca con el que compre el estudio que pagaria cero patatero de mi bolsillo, osea alquiler igual a cuota hipotecaria a 20 años..

LLame a la directora del banco que me financio la ultima vez ( muy maja ella hoygan , en serio ) y le dije :

¿ teneis dinero ? ( exactamente le dije lo mismo la otra vez ) y me dijo claramente : " dinero no se si hay, pero las ordenes de arriba es no prestarlo " :8: :8: :8:

Le explique la operacion detalladamente y vio que era buena...... entonces me dice......bueno, el dinero te lo puedo conseguir pero olvidate del diferencial que tienes ( euribor + 0,49 ) y multiplicalo por lo menos por 3 :8::8::8:

Obviamente he abortado la operacion, mañana vere que me dice el tito botas.......pero creo que debe ser la peor semana del año para pedirle pasta a un banco....y ya no digamos a una caja ::

Lastima por que me gustaba la operacion, asi que le he dicho a la directora que cuando tengan pasta me llame por si es viable aun la operacion.

La cosa no es baladi, por que si al final puedo comprar tendre que abandonar la bolsa y mandar la pasta de r4 a un deposito por si vienen mal dadas, no me gustaria que me encularan en la bolsa y se juntara con problemas en el trabajo, mas posibles putadas etc y verme apretado, que ya no tengo edad para estar acojonado.

Asi que ya saben, es posible que dentro de unos dias abandone el casino.....aunque veo muy dificil sacar una financiacion minimamente razonable y desde luego no estoy dispuesto a asumir riesgos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El fibo del que hablaba antes, gráficamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se le está atragantando el 1076x, fibo50% del movimiento. Si lo pasa, tiene via libre hasta los 1080x, fibo38,2%...

Saludos...

PD: €/$ rondando el positivo...


----------



## aksarben (24 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> [...]
> Asi que ya saben, es posible que dentro de unos dias abandone el casino.....aunque veo muy dificil sacar una financiacion minimamente razonable y desde luego no estoy dispuesto a asumir riesgos.



No sabe uno si desear que le den a usted financiación para ese trato tan majete o desear que no se la den para no perderle de vista, que se le echaría de menos.

¡Mucha suerte, salga lo que salga!


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Ene 2011)

Buenas tardes



Spoiler



Abierto largo de ibex 10763


----------



## Claca (24 Ene 2011)

Para mí lo más importante de la sesión, en realidad de estas sesiones, es esto :







La volatilidad USA sube mientras las bolsas suben. Por el momento no se aleja de la resistencia horizontal que comentaba estos días y parece respetar una directriz ligeramente inclinada a modo de expansivo. Hay que seguir muy atentamente la evolución de este índice, ya que nos aporta señales muy fiables de la salud del peponismo yanki.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ene 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> No sabe uno si desear que le den a usted financiación para ese trato tan majete o desear que no se la den para no perderle de vista, que se le echaría de menos.
> 
> ¡Mucha suerte, salga lo que salga!



No se preocupe Arkasaben que aun sin pasta en bolsa me pasare por e hilo para seguir tocandoles los huevos de vez en cuando


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ene 2011)

MESA bajando en este momento un 33%.... quien tiene OO a meterle 1000 eurillos....

pd: -42%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Ene 2011)

Crossover de hilos.


----------



## debianita (24 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, la verdad es que hay que reconocer que yo ya he escuchado cómo le peguntan eso 800 veces...
> 
> ¿Qué pasó en paracuellos? resumen, please.
> 
> Lo que yo tengo entendido es que murieron unos cuantos fusilados pero luego nadie había dado la orden.



Deje la grifa :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Deje la grifa :XX:



Es que iba a postear en los dos hilos y lo hice al revés.

Es un hilo de Carrillo y Luis del Olmo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lo-manda-al-infierno-luis-del-olmo-audio.html


----------



## Mulder (24 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues yo no entiendo porque le doy al botón de responder a todo el hilo y me sale quoteado un post de pollastre, se ve que calopez está hoy un poco despistado, a saber que habrá hecho este fin de semana.

Lo que está bastante claro de hoy es que no se pueden abrir cortos durante mucho tiempo tal como está la cosa.


----------



## debianita (24 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es que iba a postear en los dos hilos y lo hice al revés.
> 
> Es un hilo de Carrillo y Luis del Olmo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lo-manda-al-infierno-luis-del-olmo-audio.html



Lo he pensado a posteriori, primero estaba reflexionando si era un mensaje en clave para meter cortos ienso: Despues he recordado que en Intereconomia comentarón en alguna ocasión lo sucedido segun ellos en paracuellos. Asi que no le puedo ayudar, ya que no creo que el mensaje que recibí sea lo más imparcial y objetivo que exista ::


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Ene 2011)

Llegado mi precio objetivo...


Spoiler



Cerrado corto de ibex 10763>10815 +1,58%


Me voy a entrenar.Plusvis pa tós


----------



## atman (24 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> of topic :
> 
> LLame a la directora del banco que me financio la ultima vez ( muy maja ella hoygan , en serio ) y le dije :
> 
> ...



Mi pregunta suele ser otra: "¿os seguimos interesando como cliente?" Pruebe usted, que tal vez le dé mejores resultados. Se lo digo, porque a ese tipo (yuri+1,5) yo tengo una linea de liquidez sin mayores garantías. Pienso que si están dispuestos a darle el dinero +1,5, tambien se lo pueden dar por +1,0... siempre que no tenga usted IPFs en la propia entidad a tipos disparados, en cuyo caso... 

El dinero que hay las entidades lo usan para arreglar sus propias cuentas.... es cierto, pero en eso tambien se incluye mantener operaciones buenas con clientes conocidos y solventes que sigan compensando las cagadas de riesgos.


----------



## Mulder (24 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy parece que han empezado el día engañando a todo el mundo han comenzado comprando y metiendo unos pocos paquetes no demasiado grandes, pero hacia la media hora de sesión enseguida han empezado a vender, aunque con los paquetes pequeños han empezado mucho antes, a partir de entonces casi todo el día ha sido de ventas. Hoy no hemos tenido el desmadre de órdenes que había la semana pasada ha sido un día en general bastante normal.

Hacia las 15:40 han empezado a comprar de nuevo, pero con poca actividad y poco convencimiento.

En subasta hemos tenido batalla de paquetes de un lado y de otro, diría que han comprado pero no estoy seguro del todo porque según el filtro que use me salen compras o ventas, en los paquetes grandes salen compras y viceversa.

En resumen, esta semana hemos vuelto a la normalidad, nos han 'obsequiado' con una bajada un poco leve y una subida posterior con muy poco volumen que la apoyara. Para mañana espero que se siga bajando, aunque no estoy seguro del gap.


----------



## chinclan100 (24 Ene 2011)

Hoy la Fed ha realizado la mayor POMO desde el año 2009.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. » Hoy hemos visto la mayor POMO DESDE EL AÑO 2009 , 8.87$ mil millones


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Asi que ya saben, es posible que dentro de unos dias abandone el casino.....aunque veo muy dificil sacar una financiacion minimamente razonable y desde luego no estoy dispuesto a asumir riesgos.




Esto sería el fin de una era, auténticamente. La verdad es que sería una lástima que dejases el "_casino_"[sic] (Captain dixit)... nadie más puede concentrar una potencia de fuego tan brutal en tan corto espacio de tiempo como alguno de tus posts rezumando zuleuforia ::

¿Y qué será, así mismo, del zulamento? Definitivamente el hilo va a perder un buen "cacho"...


----------



## EL_LIMITE (24 Ene 2011)

Noticias en Directo 1 - RTVE.es

Lo siento era para otro hilo, pero vale tb para este.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2011)

zuloman, aunque te vayas de la bolsa, puedes seguir con el papertrading, más que nada para seguir testeando el T.T., que todavía está en fase experimental y no has recibido aún la ISO9001.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2011)

Ya vuelvo a estar por aquí...

La verdad es que hoy ha sido uno de esos días, en que ha sido "relativamente fácil" operar, ya que NUNCA lo es, si que ha respetado bastante a los "técnicos".

Esta mañana ponía el canal principal alcista que viene respetando las dos últimas semanas, y hoy ha vuelto a respetarlo







Mañana habrá que tenerlo en cuenta...

Saludos...

PD: Lo malo de la aplicación gráfica de RT4, es que si os fijáis en la gráfica que he puesto a primera hora, parece que había roto el canal, y es que la precisión deja mucho que desear. Plataformas como PRT, son mucho más precisas, pero solo las tengo para velas diarias...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ene 2011)

atman dijo:


> Mi pregunta suele ser otra: "¿os seguimos interesando como cliente?" Pruebe usted, que tal vez le dé mejores resultados. Se lo digo, porque a ese tipo (yuri+1,5) yo tengo una linea de liquidez sin mayores garantías. Pienso que si están dispuestos a darle el dinero +1,5, tambien se lo pueden dar por +1,0... siempre que no tenga usted IPFs en la propia entidad a tipos disparados, en cuyo caso...
> 
> El dinero que hay las entidades lo usan para arreglar sus propias cuentas.... es cierto, pero en eso tambien se incluye mantener operaciones buenas con clientes conocidos y solventes que sigan compensando las cagadas de riesgos.



Ya le digo que esta caja me ha dado hace menos de un año a euribor + 0,49, llame, llame mañana a su banco y simule pedir una ampliacion de esa linea de credito.......... como le dije a la directora " en este momento que las cajas estan fusionandose y quebrando" ( sic )  "quizas sea el peor dia para pediros pasta" se rio y dijo que si.

Tampoco me valdria a euribor + 1 teniendo en cuenta la previsibe subida del yuri :no:

Ademas, no soy un buen cliente de esa caja, solo tengo con ellos una hipoteca y poco mas, la cuenta profesional la tengo con el tito botas, simplemente hice buenas migas con la directora ( que por cierto, "casualmente " esta para mojar pan, es mas alta que una modelo profesional :baba: ).

Mañana me pasare a ver a un empleado del botas a ver que me cuentan....
Tampoco voy a poner un empeño excesivo en comprar, si "me lo quitan de las manos" sera previo pago de mi comision, asi que duele menos 



pollastre dijo:


> Esto sería el fin de una era, auténticamente. La verdad es que sería una lástima que dejases el "_casino_"[sic] (Captain dixit)... nadie más puede concentrar una potencia de fuego tan brutal en tan corto espacio de tiempo como alguno de tus posts rezumando zuleuforia ::
> 
> ¿Y qué será, así mismo, del zulamento? Definitivamente el hilo va a perder un buen "cacho"...



No se preocupe Pollastre si soy atrevido jugandome mis dineros imaginese las pasadas que me voy a pegar con ustedes cuando no tenga nada que perder ::



pecata minuta dijo:


> zuloman, aunque te vayas de la bolsa, puedes seguir con el papertrading, más que nada para seguir testeando el T.T., que todavía está en fase experimental y no has recibido aún la ISO9001.



Hoyga, ¿¿por quien me toma ?? ¿ papertrading???  , eso es como jugar al pòker con garbanzos :vomito: , antes de eso me quedaria jugando con un mini, pero vaya muermo, no le veo ningun aliciente a esto de la bolsa si no es pàra ganar o perder una pasta que alegre o moleste.

Y usted, ¡cuando piensa volver a perd.., digo a jugar en bolsa


----------



## Mulder (24 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya vuelvo a estar por aquí...
> 
> La verdad es que hoy ha sido uno de esos días, en que ha sido "relativamente fácil" operar, ya que NUNCA lo es, si que ha respetado bastante a los "técnicos".
> 
> ...



Yo también lo he visto en mi gráfico, efectivamente se ha perdido la parte baja del canal y se ha tenido que redibujar. Calculo que ahora mismo podríamos ir hasta los 10250-10120 si no hacemos antes un nuevo máximo.

Aunque me da mucho miedo meter cortos para un tiempo más largo que un spike diario ahora mismo, incluso aunque esté justificado el corto.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Ademas, no soy un buen cliente de esa caja, solo tengo con ellos una hipoteca y poco mas, la cuenta profesional la tengo con el tito botas, simplemente hice buenas migas con la directora ( que por cierto, "casualmente " esta para mojar pan, es mas alta que una modelo profesional :baba: ).



¡Pagafantas!
Para eso vas tú al banco, pillastre...



zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga, ¿¿por quien me toma ?? ¿ papertrading???  , eso es como jugar al pòker con garbanzos :vomito: , antes de eso me quedaria jugando con un mini, pero vaya muermo, no le veo ningun aliciente a esto de la bolsa si no es pàra ganar o perder una pasta que alegre o moleste.
> 
> Y usted, ¡cuando piensa volver a perd.., digo a jugar en bolsa



A mi el médico me ha recomendado una vida tranquila y sosegada, no debo estresarme, así que os sigo por puro entretenimiento, por leer los comentarios que no tienen desperdicio. Y más adelante no podré porque estaré cambiando pañales y dando el biberón a pecatita.


----------



## Mulder (24 Ene 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi el médico me ha recomendado una vida tranquila y sosegada, no debo estresarme, así que os sigo por puro entretenimiento, por leer los comentarios que no tienen desperdicio. Y más adelante no podré porque estaré cambiando pañales y dando el biberón a pecatita.



¿ya sabes que es niña? ienso:

Ahora además de la niña de pollastre hablaremos también de las niñas de otros


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿ya sabes que es niña? ienso:
> 
> Ahora además de la niña de pollastre hablaremos también de las niñas de otros



Sí, es una niña. A ver si sale tan lista como la de pollastre y nos da también techos, suelos y proyecciones...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Ene 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Sí, es una niña. A ver si sale tan lista como la de pollastre y nos da también techos, suelos y proyecciones...



El mio es un niño... 

Lo supe desde el principio, cuando vi la primera ecografía ya dije que era un chico, luego me dijeron que era el cordón umbilical... :ouch: Ahora ya está confirmado... (vengo de hacer otra eco) 

Saludos...

PD: Podíamos "juntarlos", saldría un trader profesional... )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Ene 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Pagafantas!
> *Para eso vas tú al banco, pillastre...*
> yo, esto.....no...si solo comentaba ....:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> .... joder por un momento entendi pollastre en vez de pillastre , creo que me estoy obsesionando ::
> ...



Para cuando ??  , piense en la de pañales que le podria comprar con las plusvas.....y en el peor de los casos si palma... con limpiarle el culillo cada 10 minutos se ahorra lo de los pañales 

Yo tambien voto por un matrimonio de conveniencia entre pecatilla y lascosas junior, eso superaria sin duda a la niña de pollastre :no:


----------



## atman (25 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Ya le digo que esta caja me ha dado hace menos de un año a euribor + 0,49, llame, llame mañana a su banco y simule pedir una ampliacion de esa linea de credito.......... como le dije a la directora " en este momento que las cajas estan fusionandose y quebrando" ( sic )  "quizas sea el peor dia para pediros pasta" se rio y dijo que si.



Pues... es que en ello estoy...  Concretamente para Marzo... si tiene interés, ya le iré informando de cómo se da el asunto.

Por cierto, fuí cliente del Botas muchos años a nivel particular y luego por obligación a nivel de empresa y acabé de ellos hasta los mismísimos. Después de todas las que me hicieron pelear, todavía vinieron luego a pedir sopitas... a la m*****.


----------



## atman (25 Ene 2011)

Pecata, guapa, ya estaba por preguntar por tí, espero que todo te vaya bonito... si vienes por aquí aunque sólo sea a leer... saluda, mujer, que aunque podamos morder, lo hacemos desde cariño.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El mio es un niño...
> 
> Lo supe desde el principio, cuando vi la primera ecografía ya dije que era un chico, luego me dijeron que era el cordón umbilical... :ouch: Ahora ya está confirmado... (vengo de hacer otra eco)
> 
> ...



Vaya, tu creías que tenías un Nachito Vidal y era el cordón umbilical, ja ja ja. Bueno, ya hablaremos de la dote, ¿la estableceremos en acciones del botas? 



zuloman dijo:


> Para cuando ??  , piense en la de pañales que le podria comprar con las plusvas.....y en el peor de los casos si palma... con limpiarle el culillo cada 10 minutos se ahorra lo de los pañales
> 
> Yo tambien voto por un matrimonio de conveniencia entre pecatilla y lascosas junior, eso superaria sin duda a la niña de pollastre :no:



pecatita y LCASC-jr son los dos previstos para junio. Y debianita también iba a tener descendencia en junio, según recuerdo. ¿Se habrán alineado los astros para crear un trío capaz de vencer a cualquier leoncio?



atman dijo:


> Pecata, guapa, ya estaba por preguntar por tí, espero que todo te vaya bonito... si vienes por aquí aunque sólo sea a leer... saluda, mujer, que aunque podamos morder, lo hacemos desde cariño.



Je je, os leo todos los días, pero muchas veces ya por la noche, es muy divertido ir leyendo los comentarios cuando ya sabes el final de la historia. Y claro, ya a esas alturas, tengo poco que decir, entre tanto gráfico y tanta sabiduría...


----------



## debianita (25 Ene 2011)

Sip  sobre el 20 de junio sale de cuentas mi santísima. Aun no sé el género de la bestia, en la última eco estaba sentad@ y no se queria mover. En un par de semanas espero saberlo.

Continuando con los offtopics: la perra de la Sinde se saldrá con la suya  y lo de la menestra de heconomia .... sin palabras. En fin, a ver si llueve un poco de guano para alegrarme el día.

Zulópata, con esto de subir el core capital de los chiringuitos financieros hispanistanis me parece que se quedará sin operación. En parte me alegro, sin sus análsis estaría arruinado ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Ene 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> pecatita y LCASC-jr son *los dos previstos para junio*. Y *debianita también iba a tener descendencia en junio*, según recuerdo. ¿Se habrán alineado los astros para crear un trío capaz de vencer a cualquier leoncio?
> ...



:8: :8: :8: :8: pero que coño paso 9 meses antes de Junio ¿ cerraron la bolsa unos dias ? :XX::XX:

Yo como ya tengo 4 hijos cuando cierra la bosa casi prefiero ver la tele hoygan :no:

Trifelicidades a todos 

EDITO: ah, y ustedes son los que tienen miedo a comprar un zulito o hipotecarse :8: , en Junio van a conocer en persona lo que son gastos ineludibles, e tito botas y sus tipo de interes hipotecario les parecera enormemente generoso.......ya sabran lo que es una hipoteca de por vida.......la del botas tiene fin , la nuestra es vitalicia y con cuotas crecientes :XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!



debianita dijo:


> Sip  sobre el 20 de junio sale de cuentas mi santísima. Aun no sé el género de la bestia, en la última eco *estaba sentad@* y no se queria mover. En un par de semanas espero saberlo./QUOTE]
> 
> Está claro que como mínimo será informátic@


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Ene 2011)

Madre mía, todos ya siendo papas... a ver si va a ser cosa de este hilo, que me acojono ehh...xD

Muchisimas felicidades a los 3!


----------



## pyn (25 Ene 2011)

Juanlu vigile las bankinteres!!!!!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ene 2011)

Qué lástima no haber estado hoy desde primera hora, el canal que dibujé ayer lo ha perdido a la baja... tendremos que esperar por si lo pullbackea, ahora mismo pasaría por los 10780-10800...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Ene 2011)

Waaaaano, Waaaaaaano...


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2011)

Pues en vista de las recuperaciones 'milagrosas' del Ibex creo que ya no bajaremos más durante la mañana.

edito: Pues nada, parece que querían engañar al personal.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Ene 2011)

Quien está soltando papelon en GAS? -4%?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Ene 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Quien está soltando papelon en GAS? -4%?



Ha sido un lapsus...


----------



## Africano (25 Ene 2011)

¿qué se sabe de *donpepito*? :baba::baba:

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ARIA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Ene 2011)

ya me han devuelto buena parte de lo robado estos dias atras 

ojo que puede volver la zuloeuforia, eso si, no posteo posis ni atado :no:


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ojo que puede volver la zuloeuforia


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


>



¿ hay algun mensaje oculto que deba descifrar en esa afoto? ¿quizas la niña habla de negros ocultos en la sabana?


----------



## Claca (25 Ene 2011)

Dawkins dijo:


> _ bla bla bla + muestras constantes de falta de fe_



Usted ya me entiende : 

Profit y a dormir.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ hay algun mensaje oculto que deba descifrar en esa afoto? ¿quizas la niña habla de negros ocultos en la sabana?



Pero mire que es Ud. apocalíptico...

Ahí dice "El caballero negro vuelve".

La próxima vez, le haré los chistes en esperanto :XX:


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero mire que es Ud. apocalíptico...
> 
> Ahí dice "El caballero negro vuelve".
> 
> La próxima vez, le haré los chistes en esperanto :XX:



Más que caballero negro será el caballero ennegrecido por aquello de las visitas habituales


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero mire que es Ud. apocalíptico...
> 
> Ahí *dice "El caballero negro vuelve".*
> 
> La próxima vez, le haré los chistes en esperanto :XX:



¿ le parece poco motivo de alarma??????? 

No sabe lo que es la convivencia con ese ser insaciable :no:

La proxima vez le explico mis chistes :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Ene 2011)

Os pongo una posibilidad sobre el Ibex...

Nos faltaría ver un máximo, a no ser que hubiese un fallo de quinta.







Saludos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ene 2011)

los americanos vienen con gap???


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Ene 2011)

Yo diria que los leoncios han comprado al final de la robasta ienso:

A ver que dice el doctor Muder 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ene 2011)

piensas o lo esperas?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Ene 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> piensas o lo esperas?



pienso, pero no me tire de la lengua que no quiero delatar mi posicion, ya veo lobos por todos lados ( paranoide mode of)


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ene 2011)

yo lo espero........


----------



## Mulder (25 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario según donde miremos sale positivo o negativo, en paquetes grandes postivo, y en pequeños negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día de muy poca actividad de órdenes grandes pero de bastante con las pequeñas. Han empezado el día vendiendo para comprar un poco al final de la primera hora, pero enseguida se han puesto a vender otra vez. Poco antes de las 11 ya han empezado a comprar con algo de consistencia, pero hacia las 13:20 se han puesto vendedores de nuevo hasta el final de la sesión.

Cabe destacar que durante los momentos de venta de la tarde han 'deslizado' una orden grande de compra disimuladamente, hacia las 15 han comprado unos 568 contratos.

En subasta han comprado.

En resumen, yo diría que se han puesto largos de nuevo tras dos sesiones de bajadas no se les ve muy convencidos de querer irse mucho más abajo y la compra disimulada de las 15 me induce a pensar más en esa dirección.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2011)

Operativa muy clara y muy barata...







Saludos...

PD: jajaja, olvidaros de ella, la acaba de romper como un avión, a ver si ahora hace pullback y sube, sería señal clara de largos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!

Pues parece que quieren pasarse la directriz bajista de arriba por 'aquella' parte


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2011)

Para que veáis que esto no es nada fácil. Podría seguir siendo un canal, pero no el que pintaba más arriba sino este...







Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para que veáis que esto no es nada fácil. Podría seguir siendo un canal, pero no el que pintaba más arriba sino este...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento no creo que rebote ahí porque veo compras en todos los sentidos.


----------



## Catacrack (26 Ene 2011)

Mejor a ver si a la hora de la comida estamos en los 11k y ponemos la mano.

Buenos dias a la compañia!

Pd; Se me hace raro entrar al hilo y no ver al pasapisero, sin acritud.


----------



## pollastre (26 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mejor a ver si a la hora de la comida estamos en los 11k y ponemos la mano.
> 
> Buenos dias a la compañia!
> 
> Pd; Se me hace raro entrar al hilo y no ver al pasapisero, sin acritud.



Es un superviviente nato, yo estoy seguro de que volverá a pipear surcando los mares, florete en mano y oda al viento.

Lo que pasa es que los drawdowns son "dificilillos" de digerir, en particular cuando tienes otras preocupaciones en mente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es un superviviente nato, yo estoy seguro de que volverá a pipear surcando los mares, florete en mano y oda al viento.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que los drawdowns son "dificilillos" de digerir, en particular cuando tienes otras preocupaciones en mente.



supongo que lo de pasapisero se refiere al forero que tiene ese nick, no a mi pollastrin 

y que sepa que yo estoy dentro y acumulando plusvas viento en popa otra vez tras esos traspies de varios dias de pierrenodoyuna :no:


Ya avise ayer de que podria desatarse la zuloeuforia y vamos a mejor, asi que preparese.....

.....esto ¿ niveles de hoy ? ¿proyeccion de cierre? ¿ romperemos hoy los 11.000 ? ¿ esta buena su secretaria?


----------



## pollastre (26 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> supongo que lo de pasapisero se refiere al forero que tiene ese nick, no a mi pollastrin
> 
> y que sepa que yo estoy dentro y acumulando plusvas viento en popa otra vez tras esos traspies de varios dias de pierrenodoyuna :no:
> 
> ...




Según la AI en 10816.3 se acabó lo que se daba, Zulow Jones... con las debidas cautelas, unos cortiños ahí podrían funcionar.


----------



## no_loko (26 Ene 2011)

Buenos días Muyayos.

Tengo un Cfd comprado de Arcelor Mittal en R4. Como sabréis, hoy la empresa a llevado a cabo un spin-off de su división de inoxidable. Como consecuencia de ello el precio de la acción ha sido ajustado para la salida a bolsa de Aperam, que es la nueva empresa creada. Cada accionista de MTS recibirá 1 acción de Aperam por cada 20 que posea de MTS.

El caso es que al no ser poseedor de acciones de forma directa, en R4 me descuentan el importe por el ajuste del precio, pero no saben decirme si me van a liquidar el importe correspondiente a las acciones de Aperam cuando salga a bolsa. Es más, me han llegado a decir esta mañana que mi contrato está cancelado a espera de liquidación ::

MTS está subiendo hoy más del 4% y de no haberse producido el spin-off tendría unas plusvalías de 25% pero no quiero cerrar la posición hasta que me aclaren todo esto.

¿Teneis idea de a qué me puedo atener con R4 en este asunto?

Gracias...


----------



## Nico (26 Ene 2011)

Auch !

Si R4 tiene calzadas sus posiciones puede responder por las acciones de Aperam ya que las estaría recibiendo... pero si sólo cubre las diferencias con opciones es posible que se hayan quedado _"culo al norte"_ (expresión local para cuando te agarran desnudo) y, en ese caso tendría que salir de su bolsillo -y tal vez no tengan ganas de hacerlo-

Uno de los problemillas de trabajar con CFDs en vez de con acciones más, cuando los equipos que manejan los contratos *NO ESTAN ATENTOS a estas circunstancias*.

Además, dudo que el contrato que tienes firmado sea muy explícito y, más bien, has de tener un montón de claúsulas de esas que dicen _"en caso de duda resuelve R4 como se le da la gana y ajo y agua"._

Ojalá no te perjudiquen porque, quienes debieron prevér esa situación eran ellos !


----------



## pollastre (26 Ene 2011)

Comparto la opinión de Nico. El problema de los CFDs es que son, literalmente, "reflejos con la mayor fidelidad posible del subyacente asociado" [sic].

En román paladino, que ellos pueden hacer lo que les salga de los ******** porque realmente no estás operando contra mercado, sino contra un producto virtual generado en los sistemas de un MM (over the counter).

Hubo un tiempo en que yo operaba CFDs, la verdad, me hacían gracia como producto. Pero cuando te vas dando cuenta de que estás en las manos de un "cualquiera" como R4 (esto no es peyorativo, sino una constatación de la realidad: nótese que en el universo del trading, R4 es un pigmeo sin la mayor importancia ni repercusión) entonces mejor vas abandonando ciertos "derivados"...





Nico dijo:


> Auch !
> 
> Si R4 tiene calzadas sus posiciones puede responder por las acciones de Aperam ya que las estaría recibiendo... pero si sólo cubre las diferencias con opciones es posible que se hayan quedado _"culo al norte"_ (expresión local para cuando te agarran desnudo) y, en ese caso tendría que salir de su bolsillo -y tal vez no tengan ganas de hacerlo-
> 
> ...


----------



## no_loko (26 Ene 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Auch !
> 
> Si R4 tiene calzadas sus posiciones puede responder por las acciones de Aperam ya que las estaría recibiendo... pero si sólo cubre las diferencias con opciones es posible que se hayan quedado _"culo al norte"_ (expresión local para cuando te agarran desnudo) y, en ese caso tendría que salir de su bolsillo -y tal vez no tengan ganas de hacerlo-
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, el contrato es más etéreo que el propio éter. Y ellos da la sensación de que no saben por donde andan. De momento no veo mala fe, sólo improvisación y desconocimiento, pero preveo lo peor. De momento aguanto la posi hasta tener más noticias. Ya os iré comentando.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Claca (26 Ene 2011)

Buenos días,

Hoy toca repasito así por encima del eurodólar. El día 7 comentaba lo siguiente:



Claca dijo:


> El euro ya ha alcanzdo la zona de soporte mencionada. Lo lógico es que ahora empiece a frenar la caída. Veremos qué hace.



Desde el soporte ha rebotado con fuerza y ahora se dirige a una zona complicada de resistencias. Hay que estar atentos a la posible pérdida de la directriz acelerada que ha servido para apuntalar el movimiento al alza, pues podría precipitar una corrección:







En comentarios anteriores decía que en perspectiva (a meses) el euro pinta bajista (moderado, pero bajista) y, por el momento, nada me hace cambiar de parecer.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Ene 2011)

No veo ventas en el Ibex, ha habido compras a primera hora y a las doce.

No sé si hay algo de calma tensa o son imaginaciones mías.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Ene 2011)

a que hora es la reunion de la FED?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a que hora es la reunion de la FED?



A las 20:15h

Saludos...

Aprovecho el post: Nos hemos dejado dos mini-huecos 10744-10747 y 10726-10722...


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2011)

Opino lo mismo que BL, no veo ventas para la caida tan excesiva que han hecho, parece una provocación para osos.

Por otra parte en el tema de los CFD siempre he dicho que hay dos clases de brokers, los que crean sus propios mercados paralelos (que probablemente operan con opciones) y los que se basan en el mercado real porque compran o venden acciones reales en el mercado.

Los primeros pueden hacer lo que les parezca ante el tema de MTS (es su mercado y ellos ponen las reglas), pero a los segundos les afecta todo lo que ocurra con las acciones de verdad y deberían responder de ello sin hacer juegos malabares.

Me consta que R4 es de los segundos, así que todo juego malabar debería ser considerado como un *timo* y no hay vuelta de hoja.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2011)

Offtopic, que hoy estáis muy calladitos. Fuimos el lunes a ver una casa. 200m2, piscina y 2000m2 de parcela en una buena zona a 6kms de la ciudad. La casa está embargada por el tito Botas. Pedían 360K€, lo bajan a 325K€. Nos enseña la casa una inmobiliaria que les lleva los embargos, el chico se veía majo, y nos dice: A lo mejor me tengo que comer estas palabras, pero estoy seguro de que les ofrecéis 100K€ menos (225K€) y os la quedáis. Si queréis pasamos una oferta por 200K€ menos, por probar... :8:
Lástima que no nos gustara... ahora hemos quedado para ver otra, ya os contaré...

Saludos...

PD: Pollastre, muy afinada su niña, como siempre... :Aplauso:


----------



## Nico (26 Ene 2011)

Ya parezco zuloman con sus vaivenes comprando SAN en el piso de la cotización. Espero que ahora no se de vuelta y termine aplaudiendo desnudo en la acera ! 

8,69 (y de puro miedoso había comprado un paquete adicional algo más arriba).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Ene 2011)

Ya estamos otra vez en tramo de "impossible fall", se purga a los largos y a disfrutar nuevamente de los compras aliseas en background de la FED y BCE.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Ene 2011)

Os dejo la gráfica de como lo veo yo para mañana... nos leemos luego







Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Ene 2011)

¿Alguien tiene los datos de los puntos que ha subido el SP desde que han comenzado los POMO's del QE2?

Es que podríamos calcular cuanto "cuesta" un punto del SP.

Creo que son los puntos más caros de la historia.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2011)

Menudos bandazos están pegando estos días


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy han empezado el día comprando cantidades no exageradas pero si significativas, aunque durante la segunda hora se han puesto un poco vendedores luego han seguido comprando. A mediodía han hecho un parón, pero han metido órdenes de venta a las 13 y a las 15, han seguido comprando hasta las 16:30, en ese momento han empezado a vender con algo de saña y paquetes más o menos grandes, con muchas compras intercaladas hasta el final de la sesión.

En subasta han vendido.

En resumen, parece que no tienen claro lo de subir, le han puesto ganas al principio pero luego se han rajado un poco, no parecen tampoco vendedores del todo, parece como si hubiera una batalla entre leoncios de distinto pelaje, lo que está claro es que esperan gap a la baja para mañana.


----------



## rafaxl (26 Ene 2011)

Al loro con el oro que ha salido escopetado. Los gringos tenen ganas de jugar. Cerraran por encima de los 12.000??

Gensanta, que ha hecho el hijoputa del bernanke?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ene 2011)

A ver pollastre que ayer cerre largos muy bien cerrados en 10795 , pero como no lei tu respuesta con las predicciones de la niña no tuve huevos de ponerme corto.......al final entre largo de nuevo mas abajo ( 10735 )...pero me perdi esos cortos tan gustosos 

A ver si hoy le echas una mano a esta pobre gacela y veo proyecciones de maximos minimos y cierre para forrarme :no:

EDITO: Como veis no puedo resistirme a contaros mi vida  , pero eso si, a posteriori hoygan que estoy muy conspiranoico.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2011)

Zuloman, ya se que no soy Pollastre... :S pero yo personalmente ya he cerrado cortos y abierto largos, el 1058x es el fibo50% y parece que se estabiliza por ahí, un poco más abajo está la base del canal que dibujé ayer (no seas vago y busca la gráfica)

Saludos...

Edito para que quede claro, que lo puse en una gráfica (creo) el lunes. Es el fibo50% de la Onda3 de este rebote...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2011)

Offtopic: Nunca he visto ninguna de las películas del exorcista. Si volviéseis a verlas, verías la 4 El Comienzo la primera, o las veríais en orden a como salieron...? :

Gracias!

Edito: Primer objetivo cerrar el gap de apertura, 10670...


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Offtopic: Nunca he visto ninguna de las películas del exorcista. Si volviéseis a verlas, verías la 4 El Comienzo la primera, o las veríais en orden a como salieron...? :
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> Edito: Primer objetivo cerrar el gap de apertura, 10670...



Yo creo que las vería tal como salieron, la verdad es que la única que me pareció buena es la que salió primera de todas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo creo que las vería tal como salieron, la verdad es que la única que me pareció buena es la que salió primera de todas.



Gracias Mulder... 

Ha habido muchas compras en el 10580-10590? El fibo61,8% está sobre el 10510... a ver donde quieren acabar esta Onda4...

Saludos...


----------



## especulador financiero (27 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



Largo en 10600




Saludos 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2011)

Espero que nadie fuese corto en CRI estos últimos días...

La CNMV suspende los títulos de Criteria: ¿llega la transformación de La Caixa? - 2775869 - elEconomista.es

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2011)

Zulo, haz caso a LCASC. Básicamente por dos razones:

1) No tengo corriendo las proyecciones "sandwich", así que ahora mismo no puedo decirte nada de nada... ni idea.

2) LCASC sabe lo que se dice; si yo tuviera que operar en swing y tuviera la AI desactivada, le haría caso.





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Zuloman, ya se que no soy Pollastre... :S pero yo personalmente ya he cerrado cortos y abierto largos, el 1058x es el fibo50% y parece que se estabiliza por ahí, un poco más abajo está la base del canal que dibujé ayer (no seas vago y busca la gráfica)
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito para que quede claro, que lo puse en una gráfica (creo) el lunes. Es el fibo50% de la Onda3 de este rebote...


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2011)

Veo muchos largos abiertos, algo me dice que el sentimiento contrario del foro esta alcanzando cotas de magnitud peligrosas


----------



## debianita (27 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Veo muchos largos abiertos, algo me dice que el sentimiento contrario del foro esta alcanzando cotas de magnitud peligrosas



:no: no todos :fiufiu:


----------



## especulador financiero (27 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Veo muchos largos abiertos, algo me dice que el sentimiento contrario del foro esta alcanzando cotas de magnitud peligrosas



abiertos largos... pero con stop profit... 8:


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ene 2011)

Aplicando RD por el cual no se puede bajar :XX::XX::XX:.

Unos dias fuera que he estado y ya lo echaba de menos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito: Primer objetivo cerrar el gap de apertura, 10670...



Nos hemos quedado en 10665 en el mini... ::, aunque creo que los superará, ya estoy fuera...

Gracias por sus palabras lo pôllastre  la verdad es que esto es un simple "juego" para mi, pero he estado haciendo números, y descontadas las comisiones, en los últimos 4 meses he dado un 240% de beneficios... Pero claro, jugando con un mini... o

Saludos...

Edito: Ahí estan los 10670 superados...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2011)

Hemos subido hasta el 1067x, fibo38,2% de la Onda3... He abierto cortos, con stop pegadito por ahora...

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nos hemos quedado en 10665 en el mini... ::, aunque creo que los superará, ya estoy fuera...
> 
> Gracias por sus palabras lo pôllastre  la verdad es que esto es un simple "juego" para mi, pero he estado haciendo números, y descontadas las comisiones, en los últimos 4 meses he dado un 240% de beneficios... Pero claro, jugando con un mini... o
> 
> ...




Bueno pero, si en vez de un mini hubiera utilizado una posición pequeña y manejera pero respetable.. digamos, 10 "uber contratten"... seguiría Ud. teniendo su 240%, solo que sobre una base mayor... claro que entonces quizás entrarían en juego los factores psicológicos a la hora de aguantar posiciones en contra... en fin, ya sabe Ud. de qué va ese tema, claro.

Por cierto, déjeme decirle que un 60% neto mensual sobre principal, sin apoyo software, es absolutamente meritorio. Honestamente, yo no podría alcanzar ese porcentaje usando exclusivamente operativa "humana".


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ene 2011)

Madre mia ha salido disparado en pocos minutos sigue subiendo...::.

Tangencial a la luna


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2011)




----------



## tarrito (27 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nos hemos quedado en 10665 en el mini... ::, aunque creo que los superará, ya estoy fuera...
> 
> Gracias por sus palabras lo pôllastre  la verdad es que esto es un simple "juego" para mi, pero he estado haciendo números, y descontadas las comisiones, en los últimos 4 meses he dado un 240% de beneficios... Pero claro, jugando con un mini... o
> 
> ...



olé! :Aplauso: por las plusvalías
me alegra leer que un forero que aporta tanto al hilo tenga buenos resultados


----------



## especulador financiero (27 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hemos subido hasta el 1067x, fibo38,2% de la Onda3... He abierto cortos, con stop pegadito por ahora...
> 
> Saludos...



:ouch:


Estás como un cencerro... nos vamos a los 11000... :baba:


----------



## atman (27 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nos hemos quedado en 10665 en el mini... ::, aunque creo que los superará, ya estoy fuera...
> 
> Gracias por sus palabras lo pôllastre  la verdad es que esto es un simple "juego" para mi, pero he estado haciendo números, y descontadas las comisiones, en los últimos 4 meses he dado un 240% de beneficios... Pero claro, jugando con un mini... o
> 
> ...



Leches... venía a poner algo del tipo "que contennnto ehhhhtoyyyy..." pero después de leído eso... se me queda cacahuete... )) He hecho una buena con el trigo vencimiento marzo... muy buena... luego les cuento.


----------



## especulador financiero (27 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



Largos en 10600


Cerrados en 10700





Saludos :cook:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> Estás como un cencerro... nos vamos a los 11000... :baba:



Pues sí, me he preci"po"tado un poco... :ouch:

Veamos como se desarrolla esto, he hecho una cosa que no se debe hacer nunca (quitar el stop), pero es lo bueno de jugar con un mini... :cook:

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto pollastre, hay que contar que "solo" opero el 50% de los días, más o menos... )


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2011)

uiuiuiuiuiuiuiuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiii............ :ouch:




Spoiler



corto en 10720... con stop... :cook:




:S :S :S :S :S :S


----------



## carvil (27 Ene 2011)

Buenos mediodias


Coincido con Mulder solo ve la primera y quizá te decepcione, puede parecerte desfasada. La banda sonora de Oldfield está bien.


Salu2


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ene 2011)

Joder no me habia fijado en el rango de puntos que lleva el ibex hoy, casi 200.::


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ene 2011)

¿quien da mas?? de risa. Venga a ver hasta donde lo llevan hoy que me parto.

(llevo tiempo desde la barrera porque no me creo nada de este pais)


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> ¿quien da mas?? de risa. Venga a ver hasta donde lo llevan hoy que me parto.



Hoy cerramos por debajo de los 10500... y yo sigo corto...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2011)

Madre mía, estoy trabajando extra para deshacer el entuerto... hemos tocado el max del canal que pinté ayer, y he vuelto a abrir un corto que ya he cerrado... a ver como lo arreglo... :cook: o

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Madre mía, estoy trabajando extra para deshacer el entuerto... hemos tocado el max del canal que pinté ayer, y he vuelto a abrir un corto que ya he cerrado... a ver como lo arreglo... :cook: o
> 
> Saludos...



expliquele a esta gacelilla una cosa.... segun usted hemos visto el maximo de hoy ?? :

Ya veo que no supe leer su grafico :o pense que estaria un poco mas arriba de esos 10816 pollastricos de ayer ..... ya me teneis la picha hecha un lio....yo veia oncemiles para esta semana :bla::bla::bla:

aclareme lasc, donde ve usted ese maximo please 8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Ene 2011)

buen mediodia!

futuro Ibex en PRT en ventana de 3 minutos no me carga la informacion desde la apertura del dia hasta las 10:54. Las otras ventanas si cargan bien. He probado todo, cambiar unidades de tiempo, numero de unidades, reiniciar PRT, pero cada vez sale igual.

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> expliquele a esta gacelilla una cosa.... segun usted hemos visto el maximo de hoy ?? :
> 
> Ya veo que no supe leer su grafico :o pense que estaria un poco mas arriba de esos 10816 pollastricos de ayer ..... ya me teneis la picha hecha un lio....yo veia oncemiles para esta semana :bla::bla::bla:
> 
> aclareme lasc, donde ve usted ese maximo please 8:



Pues básicamente es que ya hemos visto máximos, y que acabaremos en rojo o muy cerca... :cook:

Lo que sería este gráfico:







Si supera (con filtro) ese canal, abortaría la operación...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues básicamente es que ya hemos visto máximos, y que acabaremos en rojo o muy cerca... :cook:
> 
> Lo que sería este gráfico:
> 
> ...



le voy a hacer caso, cerrados largos  , pillo miniplusvas y corto.....al fin y al cabo hoy lo vi mal, muy mal :no:


----------



## Peterpan32 (27 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues básicamente es que ya hemos visto máximos, y que acabaremos en rojo o muy cerca... :cook:
> 
> Lo que sería este gráfico:
> 
> ...



Cerramos en rojo o no¿? yo digo que cerramos en verde y si no me corto los h...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2011)

Peterpan32 dijo:


> Cerramos en rojo o no¿? yo digo que cerramos en verde y si no me corto los h...



Le acepto otra apuesta, pero la de los huevos, no... :cook: les tengo "bastante" estima...

Corto en 10780f...


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ene 2011)

Pues esto sigue parriba, nose nose...

10k8¿?¿?::

IPC aleman:


> Esperábamos un descenso de los precios del 0.2 % en enero, pero elevación de la tasa anual hasta un 2.2 % desde 1.9 %. La realidad es que la mayoría de los lander que han publicado resultados han anunciado caídas mayores de los precios, en el entorno de 0.4 %.
> El dato final podría ser cercano al 2.0/2.1 %
> 
> Pero no ha sido el único dato económico que hemos conocido hoy: en Francia la confianza de consumo elaborada por el Banco de Francia se ha moderado en enero hasta 85 desde 86, sobre la nueva base de 100.
> ...


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ene 2011)

10k8 alcanzados.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2011)

A ver hasta donde lo llevan hoy


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Ene 2011)

proxima parada


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2011)

sigo dentro... :S


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ene 2011)

Dato de paro malo en usa. A ver que pasa y como lo celebran.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> expliquele a esta gacelilla una cosa.... segun usted hemos visto el maximo de hoy ?? :
> 
> Ya veo que no supe leer su grafico :o *pense que estaria un poco mas arriba de esos 10816 pollastricos de ayer *..... ya me teneis la picha hecha un lio....yo veia oncemiles para esta semana :bla::bla::bla:
> 
> aclareme lasc, donde ve usted ese maximo please 8:



Por que no hare lo que pienso, por que sere tan influenciable, por que cuando no hago caso aciertan y cuando hago caso no ::::::


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2011)

eres un gacelilla... no le des más vueltas... 8:


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Andele, andele! arriba, arriba, arriba!


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ene 2011)

Vamos a por el 2% de subida, habia una vez un circo...::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ene 2011)

En el Ibex ya vuelve esa situación de que el que compra parece que quiere comprar lo más caro posible para que aparezca el numerito en el marcador.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2011)

vaya... vuelvo de comer y el stop voló... :ouch:


pero...





Spoiler



Corto 10865...


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ene 2011)

Desde minimos de hoy el ibex se ha fumado casi 300 puntos:ouch:.

Se sabe por que pega este pepinazo asi sin mas?? que se esta descontando?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Ene 2011)

1300... en el ese pe


----------



## credulo (27 Ene 2011)

Puede que se esté descontando la n-ésima iteración al tema de las pensiones.

Que bonito se ve todo desde la barrera.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2011)

cierro corto... SP 10830...



mamá tengo miedo.... :S


----------



## debianita (27 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> cierro corto... SP 10830...
> 
> 
> 
> mamá tengo miedo.... :S



Gacelilla 8:


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2011)

debianita dijo:


> Gacelilla 8:



éso no se lo permito... :no: ni a usted ni a nadie... 8:



los cortos están para abrirlos lo más arriba posible...8:


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



Corto 10895




Saludos :cook:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Le acepto otra apuesta, pero la de los huevos, no... :cook: les tengo "bastante" estima...
> 
> Corto en 10780f...



Mi owned hoy puede ser épico... :ouch:







Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2011)

Hasta los 11.000 hay que aguantar el dolor... ::


----------



## debianita (27 Ene 2011)

Acumulando puts del mini :baba:
EDIT: No creo que tarden mucho en venir otra vez con la cantinela de la deuda y no quiero perder las plusvis 8:

Bono hispanistani 10y 5.49%


----------



## Nico (27 Ene 2011)

Con SAN estoy igual que Zulo en sus buenas épocas, acierto en sus pisos y techos.

Gracias "iñor" Botin !


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Hasta los 11.000 hay que aguantar el dolor... ::



Yo creo una cosa es aguantar el dolor y otra quedarse como el de goatse

Creo que Ud. ya me entiende


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Ene 2011)

Buenas tardes


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex 10884c



Quiero sangre y tal


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo una cosa es aguantar el dolor y otra quedarse como el de goatse
> 
> Creo que Ud. ya me entiende





pues no... :fiufiu:


yo con mi stop profit estoy la mar de tranquilo... )


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ene 2011)

260.000 millones de dólares inyectados hasta la fecha con los POMO del QE2.

Y han subido el SP desde los 1180 hasta los 1300, 120 puntos.

Es decir, subir un punto el SP le cuesta a Bernanke unos 21.650 millones de dólares.

A ver si alguien encuentra la relación que hay entre una subida del 1% en el SP y el PIB USA, que creo que la FED maneja un modelo con eso, a ver cómo de rentable sale el QE2.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2011)

Spoiler



Corto 10895

Cerrado 10825




Que mañana estaré fuera de la ofis y quiero estar tranquilo... :rolleye:

Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (27 Ene 2011)

Puto ibex como lo tiran 100 puntos para abajo nada mas abrir para reventarnos a dolor y luego subir ellos solitos 300, hdp.

Que saquen las pistolas y nos ahorramos las comisiones.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> 260.000 millones de dólares inyectados hasta la fecha con los POMO del QE2.
> 
> Y han subido el SP desde los 1180 hasta los 1300, 120 puntos.
> 
> ...



Ya lo he encontrado:



> Las palabras de Bernanke en el Washington Post demuestran una ignorancia manifiesta, que se prueba con un sencillo ejercicio matemático: *Históricamente un 1% de incremento en el S&P500 se ha correspondido con un incremento del 0.042% en el PIB en el mismo año, un 0.035% al año siguiente y una correlación negativa en los años sucesivos.*



Informacin para la comunidad de los profesionales de los fondos de inversin

El PIB USA 2008 fue de 14.624.184 millones de dólares, así que una subida del 10% en el SP supone un aumento del 0,42% en el PIB USA, es decir unos 61.500 millones de dolares.

Se gastan 260.000 millones para que el PIB suba 61.500 millones.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ene 2011)

Catacrack dijo:


> Puto ibex como lo tiran 100 puntos para abajo nada mas abrir para reventarnos a dolor y luego subir ellos solitos 300, hdp.
> 
> Que saquen las pistolas y nos ahorramos las comisiones.



Si por mí fuera, las empresas cotizadas y las entidades con acceso a las ventanillas y subastas de liquidez de los bancos centrales tendrían prohibido operar en bolsa.

Ciertamente, no es muy lógico que unos tengan que jugar con dinero ahorrado y otros con combustible ilimitado proporcionado a coste cero por el banco central de turno.

Si las gacelas ganan, pido más pasta y evito que acabe la partida, si pierden, quedan eliminadas.


----------



## tonuel (27 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Se gastan 260.000 millones para que el PIB suba 61.500 millones.




devaluación externa lo llaman... 8:


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Ene 2011)

Mulder
Los picos de volumen desde las 15:30 olían a papelón.¿Puedes confirmar?
Meto SL y me voy pal carrefús

Edit:No he podido meter SL,me he distraído y han chapado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Ene 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> devaluación externa lo llaman... 8:



Pues yo lo llamo desmultiplicador del QE2, hace falta ser manta para gastar 100 y que el PIB sólo suba 24. :8::8:


----------



## Mulder (27 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario según como miremos, en órdenes grandes negativo, en pequeñas positivo.

Hoy ha sido un día algo raro, mientras con las órdenes grandes se han puesto a vender durante la mayor parte del día, con las pequeñas han ido comprando y comprando. Básicamente han empezado el día vendiendo pero al cuarto de hora se han puesto a comprar y a las 10 a vender de nuevo hasta las 10:40 donde se han puesto compradores de nuevo con ventas aisladas.

Hacia las 16:40 han empezado a vender con fuerza de nuevo hasta el final de la sesión y han dirigido estas ventas con paquetes grandes sobre todo.

En subasta han vendido, aunque han hecho un poco de todo.

En resumen, parece que esperan gap bajista para mañana y me huelen un poco mal las ventas de última hora con paquetes grandes, aunque no han sido tampoco excesivamente grandes. Parece como si algunos ya estuvieran empezando a pensar en liquidar posiciones alcistas pero no están del todo convencidos en que vayamos a bajar.


----------



## pyn (27 Ene 2011)

¿Hay algún sitio dónde se pueda saber las posiciones abiertas en un futuro en tiempo real (al final del día lo tienes en la página del MEFF)?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Ene 2011)

Buenas noches... me gustaría utilizar el post como "divan del trader" hoy... El otro día escribí un post hablando de una estrategia que había hecho nuestro querido capitán en la que hizo justamente lo contrario de lo que había dicho que haría, pues bien, hoy yo he hecho un fallo de los que creía que jamás volvería a cometer. 
No tengo una disciplina excesiva en el trading. Me gusta contar ondas, tirar cuatro líneas y marcar fibos dentro de los impulsos, pero en estos escasos dos años que llevo en este "hobby", creía que había aprendido una de mis pocas reglas, y es la de entrar en un sitio y tener claro donde salir. Pues hoy me la he saltado a la torera. 
Mi fallo tiene un nombre, soberbia. Y gracias a los aciertos mañaneros no ha hecho llegar la sangre al rio, pero me he saltado una de mis reglas (y no tengo muchas) sin miramientos. 
Hoy podéis ver en mi operativa, lo que comentaba el otro día, sobre la niña de pollastre y la falta de sentimientos para ejecutar stops. Porque llevas una buena racha, te crees infalible, y cuando menos te lo esperas, tienes un montón de puntos en contra y cuesta mucho cortar esa operación. A veces nos adentramos tanto en la gráfica, que no vemos lo sencilla que es...







Buenas noches...

Edit: Por cierto, aunque no sea responsabilidad mia, me jode que le haya salido mal al capitán...


----------



## Peterpan32 (27 Ene 2011)




----------



## rafaxl (27 Ene 2011)

Hoy podra el DJ con los 12.000???... estreno a las 22:00.


----------



## Exor (27 Ene 2011)

No soy economista,pero esa grafica me recuerda a una pelota rebotando escaleras abajo,es decir cada rebote salta menos y cae mas abajo aun:8:


----------



## rafaxl (27 Ene 2011)

El DJ se la vuelve a pegar en los 12k y el esepe quedo en 1299.

Mañana dios dira, hasta entonces... pasen buena noche.


----------



## sintripulacion (28 Ene 2011)

Por acumulación de trabajo apenas puedo seguir ultimamente el foro y la bolsa pero hoy ante la visión esporádica de pillarme un corto en 10900 se me ha puesto esta cara :baba: y le he sacudico con todo lo gordo.
Espero no equivocarme.
Saludos al doctor en Trading testicular; es mi ídolo.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Ene 2011)

Buenos días.Quiero sangre.
Ahora sí que meto el SL antes que me distraigan.
S2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas noches... me gustaría utilizar el post como "divan del trader" hoy... El otro día escribí un post hablando de una estrategia que había hecho nuestro querido capitán en la que hizo justamente lo contrario de lo que había dicho que haría, pues bien, hoy yo he hecho un fallo de los que creía que jamás volvería a cometer.
> No tengo una disciplina excesiva en el trading. Me gusta contar ondas, tirar cuatro líneas y marcar fibos dentro de los impulsos, pero en estos escasos dos años que llevo en este "hobby", creía que había aprendido una de mis pocas reglas, y es la de entrar en un sitio y tener claro donde salir. Pues hoy me la he saltado a la torera.
> Mi fallo tiene un nombre, soberbia. Y gracias a los aciertos mañaneros no ha hecho llegar la sangre al rio, pero me he saltado una de mis reglas (y no tengo muchas) sin miramientos.
> Hoy podéis ver en mi operativa, lo que comentaba el otro día, sobre la niña de pollastre y la falta de sentimientos para ejecutar stops. Porque llevas una buena racha, te crees infalible, y cuando menos te lo esperas, tienes un montón de puntos en contra y cuesta mucho cortar esa operación. A veces nos adentramos tanto en la gráfica, que no vemos lo sencilla que es...
> ...



Tenga usted clarisimo que nada tiene que ver en MIS decisiones, incuida la decision de hacerle caso, es unicamente MI responsabilidad.

Yo vi que romperiamos ese 10816 pero hice lo que decia su grafico y usted por que me parecio mas razonado que mi propio argumento, si me hubiera saido bien seria MI exito, como me ha salido mal es MI fracaso.

De todas formas no sufra tanto  , ha sido mas dejar de ganar que perder, jode, pero no tanto :no:

Siga poniendo sus graficos


----------



## carvil (28 Ene 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas noches... me gustaría utilizar el post como "divan del trader" hoy... El otro día escribí un post hablando de una estrategia que había hecho nuestro querido capitán en la que hizo justamente lo contrario de lo que había dicho que haría, pues bien, hoy yo he hecho un fallo de los que creía que jamás volvería a cometer.
> No tengo una disciplina excesiva en el trading. Me gusta contar ondas, tirar cuatro líneas y marcar fibos dentro de los impulsos, pero en estos escasos dos años que llevo en este "hobby", creía que había aprendido una de mis pocas reglas, y es la de entrar en un sitio y tener claro donde salir. Pues hoy me la he saltado a la torera.
> Mi fallo tiene un nombre, soberbia. Y gracias a los aciertos mañaneros no ha hecho llegar la sangre al rio, pero me he saltado una de mis reglas (y no tengo muchas) sin miramientos.
> Hoy podéis ver en mi operativa, lo que comentaba el otro día, sobre la niña de pollastre y la falta de sentimientos para ejecutar stops. Porque llevas una buena racha, te crees infalible, y cuando menos te lo esperas, tienes un montón de puntos en contra y cuesta mucho cortar esa operación. A veces nos adentramos tanto en la gráfica, que no vemos lo sencilla que es...
> ...




Buenos dias 


Buena reflexión. La humildad es lo más importante en este juego 


Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> Buena reflexión. La humildad es lo más importante en este juego
> ...



No se crea eh, cuando uno acierta seguido se disfruta de cojones con la soberbia  .......tiempo habra de darse un baño de humildad cuando el mercado nos ponga en nuestro sitio con el ojete incandescente ::


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Ene 2011)

Me han saltado el SL.Vaya subidón han pegado.


Spoiler



Fuera de ibex 10884>10332 +2,14%


----------



## carvil (28 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> No se crea eh, cuando uno acierta seguido se disfruta de cojones con la soberbia  .......tiempo habra de darse un baño de humildad cuando el mercado nos ponga en nuestro sitio con el ojete incandescente ::




Bueno es una caracteristica de los latinos :: los anglosajones y los orientales no padecen tanto del mal de altura  siempre hablando del mismo nivel de experiencia claro.


Salu2


----------



## rafaxl (28 Ene 2011)

10900 today in 3, 2, 1...

WTF :: en dos minutos que he estado aqui 30 parriba, sera por el dato del paro.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Ene 2011)

Amos pallá


Spoiler



Abierto corto de Ibex 10881



Meto SL


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Tenga usted clarisimo que nada tiene que ver en *MIS decisiones*, incuida la decision de hacerle caso, es unicamente *MI responsabilidad.*
> 
> Yo vi que romperiamos ese 10816 pero hice lo que decia su grafico y usted por que me parecio mas razonado que mi propio argumento, si me hubiera salido bien seria *MI exito*, como me ha salido mal es *MI fracaso*.



*Zulo:*

Esta frase te hace grande. No voy a hacerte un panegírico ahora pero vaya mi aplauso.

Ojalá eduquemos a nuestros hijos con ese modelo (*tus *decisiones, *tu *responsabilidad, *tu* éxito y, también *TU* fracaso). Eso forma el caracter y es el camino de las virtudes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Zulo:*
> 
> Esta frase te hace grande. No voy a hacerte un panegírico ahora pero vaya mi aplauso.
> 
> Ojalá eduquemos a nuestros hijos con ese modelo (*tus *decisiones, *tu *responsabilidad, *tu* éxito y, también *TU* fracaso). Eso forma el caracter y es el camino de las virtudes.



Si fuera usted una chica con grandes pechos me hubiera puesto palote 

Si a gente asumiera SUS responsabilidades en vez de buscar culpabes cuanto mejor nos iria a todos....empezando por la casta politica :vomito:

EDITO: Pollastre cabronazo tiene usted en evidente estado de abandono a su cabaña gaceril, le voy a denunciar a la protectora de animales, a las feminazis, a grepeace y a la asociacion protectora de gacelas desamparadas  , ponga su niña a trabajar por e bien de la comunidad so egoista, que la niña es de todos no solo suya, reclamo mi derecho paternal por afinidad y adopcion , parece usted una divorciada que impide a su ex visitar a sus hijos :


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2011)

La ley de cajas envalentona a las constructoras en el mercado continuo - 2779548 - elEconomista.es

Esto puede subir aún más


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Ene 2011)

Saliendo


Spoiler



Cerrado corto de ibex 10875 +0,37%



Me temo que esto va a salir catapultado.Mejor me aparto.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2011)

Si nos fijamos en el canal que dibujó LCASC en su gráfico, el mismo tiene techo en torno a los *10960* para hoy.

Claro que tienes un canalillo más estrecho que llega a los *10920*, el piso parece estar en los *10860* en ambos casos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Si nos fijamos en el canal que dibujó LCASC en su gráfico, el mismo tiene techo en torno a los *10960* para hoy.
> 
> Claro que tienes un canalillo más estrecho que llega a los *10920*, el piso parece estar en los *10860* en ambos casos.



Si les da por girarse yo veo niveles por abajo entre 10600 y 10700 8:


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2011)

Una vez más el dilema !! 

*El canal de LCASC o los principios del trading TT.*

Todo un clásico en este foro !


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2011)

El ibex va directo a los 11K


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2011)

Jo jo

Criteria se dispara más de un 36% en la subasta previa a la vuelta a cotizar - 2779822 - elEconomista.es


----------



## bambum (28 Ene 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Criteria se dispara más de un 36% en la subasta previa a la vuelta a cotizar - 2779822 - elEconomista.es



No comments???


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Ene 2011)

bambum dijo:


> No comments???



La Caixa asume una prdida del 50% en sus pisos respecto a la tasacin original. Noticias en Invertia

Le han cambiado el rótulo a la fachada y suben...
La solvencia no creo que cambie en 24h...



> En una presentación, la caja añadió que de los 26.284 millones de euros en riesgo promotor, 4.080 millones de euros estaban clasificados como dudosos, ascendiendo a un total de 4.400 millones de euros incluyendo la exposición al negocio constructor.
> 
> Además de la transformación de Criteria en "Caixabank", el grupo constituirá una nueva entidad en la que se agruparían el grueso de sus activos inmobiliarios junto con algunas participaciones industriales, incluidas Gas Natural (Berlín: 38G.BE - noticias) y Abertis.


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2011)

Hasta aquí venimos con el canal de *LCASC* sin mayores sobresaltos.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2011)

Buen dato del PIB en USA

Los índices europeos están regazados por la bajada del euro ante este dato


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Si nos fijamos en el canal que dibujó LCASC en su gráfico, el mismo tiene techo en torno a los *10960* para hoy.
> 
> Claro que tienes un canalillo más estrecho que llega a los *10920*, el piso parece estar en los *10860* en ambos casos.





zuloman dijo:


> Si les da por girarse yo veo niveles por abajo entre 10600 y 10700 8:





Nico dijo:


> Hasta aquí venimos con el canal de *LCASC* sin mayores sobresaltos.



10835 y bajando :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Si pierde el 10830 y de tiron los 10800 adivine amigo Nico ....¿ que sera lo siguiente que vea en su pantallita ? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Momento clave donde los haya...veamos si puede con el 10870 y volvemos al canal o si se da de narices y nos vamos al infierno ienso:


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2011)

Un triunfo amplio de trading TT. 

Pero, todavía no he visto tal cosa (en los valores del IBEX me refiero). Con la TT hemos visto de todo !


----------



## C.J. (28 Ene 2011)

Vaya trallazo ha metio criteria, la virgen.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Un triunfo amplio de trading TT.
> 
> Pero, todavía no he visto tal cosa (en los valores del IBEX me refiero). Con la TT hemos visto de todo !



esperese a los usanos antes de apostar por el AT o el TT 

Estamos en una zona pantanosa donde las haya ::

Recuerde que en ausencia de Maese pollastre el capitan zuloman guia al rebaño de gacelas hacia las extensas praderas de plusva :bla: :bla: :bla:

EDITO: Tenga su stop bien a mano, pero ni se le ocurra ponerlo antes de los usanos si no quiere ver como se lo saltan y hacen lo contrario a lo que haga usted.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Hagan juego señores !!! y no oviden sus stops si no mquieren comerse 150 o 200 pipos a la contra ::

Segundo zarpazo a 10830

leones fuera ojooooooooooooooooooooooo ataque inminente !!!!

tercer ataque....ya saben ,,,, a la tercera.....

si cae e 800 del tiro no habra prisoneros ....

¿ que les parece el Trading testicular con timing al segundo en tiempo real ?


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Veo muy poco volumen para que bajemos con convicción.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Veo muy poco volumen para que bajemos con convicción.



la unica señal que me faltaba para saber que voy a acertar de pleno 

AQui tenemos los 700.....¡seguimos hasta perderlos ?  por si acaso ciñan stops en 755 puede haber giro señores o quizas antes en 770 :XX::XX:

pero no cierren nada..........solo stops que a lomejo tenemos 100 pipos de propina antes del cierre 

ahora veamos que hace si llega de nuevo al 830 y ya esta mas claro que el agua

me siento inspirado :

No hay anaisis tecnico..

ni rango ni canal..

que respete el trading testicular..

del capitan zuloman 

Hyogan si perdemos ese 700 al final supongo que me cantaran mi oda en coro


----------



## Nico (28 Ene 2011)

Yo he contratado un coro de niñas virgenes para que entonen la oda con sus dulces y angelicales voces. 






PD = Encontrar niñas vírgenes me costó un Perú!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Ene 2011)

¿Cuál es el coche del capitán Zuloman?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Un Audi TT.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Ene 2011)

los mercados no creen mucho en el "rescate"


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2011)

Vaya piñazo se está dando el S&P esta tarde.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el coche del capitán Zuloman?
> .
> 
> Un Audi TT.



en realidad es este :







pero tambien hay que tener huevos para comprarse un coche asi con 4 hijos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Ene 2011)

Por cierto, en el Ibex hay alguien comprando desde las 16:00 horas, veremos si triunfa o le meten una saltada de stops antológica.

Dos semanas sin saltar ni un stop a los largos es demasiado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, en el Ibex hay alguien comprando desde las 16:00 horas, veremos si triunfa a le meten una saltada de stops antológica.
> 
> Dos semanas sin saltar ni un stop a los largos es demasiado.



Yo calculo que debe tener el stop en los 755 mas o menos 

¿ verdad sr Market ? ::

Ondia os habeis fijado en la defensa numantina del leoncio en los 755....casi 400 contratos tenia el gacho para defender sus posiciones ......solo se ha visto unos segundos...pero lo he visto.

Como venga un leoncio mas grande y se los coma no se si me voy a quedar corto en mis predicciones hoygan 
......muy dificil eh, pero quien sabe


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2011)

Aparten los cadaveres de las gacelillas


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2011)

Veo objetivo en 10640, pero no para hoy.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> en realidad es este :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oissssh zulo, y las miradas que nos echaban las jovenzuelas...

Para este finde te lo pido prestao, ya tu sabes...


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Ene 2011)

Buenas tardes señores. Veo que van eligiendo coche después de pescar pluvis hoy.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Ene 2011)

Ahí saltó el stop.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Ene 2011)

Según cnbc.com la bolsa cae por las protestas en Egipto.
Tócate los co...nes

Öjala a los poderorosos se les comenzara a encoger el ohete...pero huele a excusa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Oissssh zulo, y las miradas que nos echaban las jovenzuelas...
> 
> Para este finde te lo pido prestao, ya tu sabes...



Le mirarian a usted hoyga, a mi ni con un rolls 



MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores. Veo que van eligiendo coche después de pescar pluvis hoy.



No se equivoque sr Market ese es el viejo......si le sigo viendo las intenciones como hoy el siguiente sera bastante mejor 


¿ que le parecio mi vista cuando estabamos por los 900 y me di cuenta de que era una de sus trampas ? 

Pase, pase lista a sus gacelas .. a ver si esta zuloman 

AVISO A NAVEGANTES : La semana que viene tenemos visita de nuestra presidenta economica, la señora Merkel, por lo que es altamente probable que "prepare el terreno " para que ZParo sea razonable.....ustedes ya me entienden


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Ene 2011)

No veía ventas como las de hoy en el SP desde noviembre.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Le mirarian a usted hoyga, a mi ni con un rolls
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si me dice el color del cierre, lo mismo puede empezar a echarle un ojo a un "alas de gaviota"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Bueno, me tengo que ir a un funeral......espero que se me quite la sonrisa de oreja a oreja de aqui a la iglesia 

Espero que hayan disfrutado tanto como yo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Ene 2011)

He recuperado todo el terreno perdido ayer de largo, lo cual no quita que haya tradeado de pena...

Si vuelvo a no saber controlar una posición, lo dejo.

Saludos y buen fin de semana a tod@s...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si me dice el color del cierre, lo mismo puede empezar a echarle un ojo a un "alas de gaviota"



Lo tiene usted posteado desde primera hora de la mañana, no intente liar a mis gacelas con un supuesto rebote de ultima hora 

y dejeme marchar que queda muy feo llegar tarde a un funeral :no:

EDITO: vaya, veo que van a hacer una intentona, que sepa que hay leoncios mas gordos que usted esperandole. CABRONAZO, ME HA HECHO USTED DUDAR Y HE CERRADO .......... ahora ya no se que hacer .


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Lo tiene usted posteado desde primera hora de la mañana, no intente liar a mis gacelas con un supuesto rebote de ultima hora
> 
> y dejeme marchar que queda muy feo llegar tarde a un funeral :no:



100 puntos en 15 minutos no se los cree nadie. De todas formas el suelo del canal no se ha tocado, se ha quedado cerca, pero no se ha tocado.
Por arriba perfecto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> 100 puntos en 15 minutos no se los cree nadie. De todas formas el suelo del canal no se ha tocado, se ha quedado cerca, pero no se ha tocado.
> Por arriba perfecto.



No he dicho 600 sino entre 600 y 700 ¿recuerda? osea que 695 me vale 

Vuelta a cortos, no hay que por bien no venga, 40 pipotones extras por asustarme leoncio


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> No he dicho 600 sino entre 600 y 700 ¿recuerda? osea que 695 me vale
> 
> Vuelta a cortos, no hay que por bien no venga, 40 pipotones extras por asustarme leoncio



Ya me lo imagino, escribiendo de pie, nervioso sabiendo que llega tarde...pero buen hombre corraaaaa....:XX:


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario, al igual que los últimos días, positivo en órdenes grandes y negativo en las pequeñas.

Han empezado el día comprando, pero con ventas aisladas de vez en cuando, hacia las 12:30 han empezado las ventas poco a poco, una hora después la cosa ha pasado a mayores y hemos tenido ventas hasta el final de la sesión, aunque han seguido haciendo algunas compras aisladas de vez en cuando.

En subasta han vendido.

En resumen, parece que han empezado optimistas pero al mediodía se han girado a pesimistas, aunque haya quien dice que las ventas son por lo que ocurre en Egipto, yo creo que son porque nos acercamos al final de un mes que ha sido muy alcista y hay que maquillar resultados, el saldo del día ha sido bajo y no he visto órdenes de volumen excesivamente alto. Aunque parece que el lunes esperan gap a la baja.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Ene 2011)

Quiero Wano. Pienso que están distribuyendo, y quiero comprar más abajo. Vayan pensando en que comprar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario, al igual que los últimos días, positivo en órdenes grandes y negativo en las pequeñas.
> 
> Han empezado el día comprando, pero con ventas aisladas de vez en cuando, hacia las 12:30 han empezado las ventas poco a poco, una hora después la cosa ha pasado a mayores y hemos tenido ventas hasta el final de la sesión, aunque han seguido haciendo algunas compras aisladas de vez en cuando.
> 
> ...



Mira los paquetes del SP y dime cuánto hace que no se veía algo parecido.

Puede ser error mío, pero míralo, a ver qué ves.


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mira los paquetes del SP y dime cuánto hace que no se veía algo parecido.
> 
> Puede ser error mío, pero míralo, a ver qué ves.



Los mayores paquetones que veo en el S&P desde el 5 de enero hasta se corresponden a los días 10 y al 18, todos fueron de compra.

edito: si bajo un poco el umbral me sale que el día 6 hubo una operación de venta de unos 23.900 contratos, pero no me sale el día de hoy, tendría que mirar saldos diarios a ver si veo algo, pero tengo que hacerme un mini-s·c·r·i·p·t de esos en una sola línea, a ver si lo miro y te digo algo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Ene 2011)

que le pasa al nasdaq? -2.30%


----------



## Mulder (28 Ene 2011)

Pues aquí está el resultado del saldo diario, efectivamente hoy está siendo un día algo 'cruento' en el S&P:

2011-01-03 59356
2011-01-04 24279
2011-01-05 108008
2011-01-06 -11290
2011-01-07 -83801
2011-01-10 71245
2011-01-11 -53912
2011-01-12 20390
2011-01-13 -43086
2011-01-14 102006
2011-01-17 -7746
2011-01-18 -36217
2011-01-19 -128621
2011-01-20 -44390
2011-01-21 -42116
2011-01-24 60016
2011-01-25 -7915
2011-01-26 45160
2011-01-27 13297
2011-01-28 -263819

Aunque aclaro que hasta que no termine el día de hoy no tendremos un resultado objetivo, si ahora empieza a comprar la FED (o quien sea) el resultado podría ser otro perfectamente.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2011)

¿habrá remontada peponiana?


----------



## Claca (28 Ene 2011)

Hola,

Estoy en huelga foril estos días, pero algo iré soltando. Estas semanas he estado advirtiendo de la debilidad de Europa justo cuando el precio entra en zonas de resistencia. Perroflautear en tendencia alcista no es necesariamente malo, aunque siempre hay que tener en cuenta el contexto, y ahora los índices se encuentran en un punto en el que simplemente no pueden permitirse el lujo de soltar el acelerador, pero lo están haciendo, lo cual es extremadamente peligroso.

DAX:







STOXX:







IBEX:

Nuestro IBEX ha golpeado fuerte con un peponismo inusitado, pero estas últimas sesiones ha frenado en seco en un nivel muy visitado durante las vacaciones de verano del año pasado y ya empieza a dar muestras clarísimas de volatilidad. 







Durante el finde postearé un repasito de los tres mosqueteros, pero ya adelanto que la espectacular subida que acumulan se ha agotado. 

Hay que estar muy atento durante las próximas semanas, pues, si bien todavía no hay giro confirmado en los mercados, en una o dos sesiones esto se hace, y lo que parece claro es que por arriba no los dejan subir demasiado. Repito, no se ha roto ningún soporte, pero no hay fuerza, así que aunque veamos una nueva vuelta a máximos y hasta su ligera superación, la siruación exige cautela extrema.

Por cierto, el EURO/USD, que lo comentaba hace poco:



Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Hoy toca repasito así por encima del eurodólar. El día 7 comentaba lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Perdida la directriz, la corrección ha sido inmediata.

Buen finde a todos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Pues segun mi TT no veo caidas mas alla de los 10400 o 10300 para volver a subir despues y romper esos 10900 primero y los 11200 despues.

Apostaria por esos recortes hasta un dia antes de que nos visite nuestra presidenta economica , Sra Merkel, y tras anunciar nuevos recortes y mandriladas varias a los sufridos ciudadanos vendria una fase alcista fuerte que entraria como cuchillo en la mantequ¡lla en la zona de resistencias .

La estrategia seria si el lunes se empiezan a confirmar mis sospechas.....quedarse corto hasta los 9500 donde estariamos fuera o con stops y muy atentos a un posible giro..........de producirse ese giro...largo e irse con Juanlu al caribe a pasar 15 dias como minimo :no:

ondia......ahora que menciono a Juanlu...... !!! Dios mio, Tonuel !!! ..... ¿ no estaria usted corto en criteria verdad ? ::


----------



## bertok (28 Ene 2011)

El SP pierde la MM20.

Les espero en los 1250.


----------



## Fran200 (28 Ene 2011)

Día de mucha sangre. El SP giro "giro inesperado" en 130x. La mayoría esperando un estirón por encima de los 131x, y se ha soltado papel sin miramientos y con buenos datos. Jugada 10.
Objetivo de 1300 SP tocado, así que se buscan nuevas metas.
Ojo a un cierre por encima de 1287 (y no culpen a ningún POMO) serían toma de posiciones de manos fuertes, para una nueva subida sin gacelillas hasta los 1320.

En cuanto al IBEX, si el cierre se confirma en USA y no hay movimientos raros en la deuda:Apuesto por un toque a los >1065x y vuelta arriba. (Estoy aventurando mucho así que ojo con hacerme excesivo caso).

Y recuerden "K.I.S.S.". Y no son mariconadas de besitos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Día de mucha sangre. *El SP giro "giro inesperado" en 130x*. La mayoría esperando un estirón por encima de los 131x, y se ha soltado papel sin miramientos y con buenos datos. Jugada 10.
> Objetivo de 1300 SP tocado, así que se buscan nuevas metas.
> Ojo a un cierre por encima de 1287 (y no culpen a ningún POMO) serían toma de posiciones de manos fuertes, para una nueva subida sin gacelillas hasta los 1320.
> 
> ...



¿Inesperado para quien ?' no para todos 

:*Apuesto por un toque a los >1065x y vuelta arriba*. ienso: poco recorte me parece a mi, hasta es sano que veamos el 500 como minimo, fijese usted que si rebotamos en esos niveles ya no me fio de que rompamos esos 10900 ni esos 11200 :no:

Sin embargo........si tocamos el 10300 y se gira de forma "inesperada" le juro por la biblia del TT que me pongo largo y me paso 15 dias sin mirar las cotizaciones  ...................... el capitan Zuloman ya tiene preparada a su tripulacion para esos 15 dias


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Día de mucha sangre. El SP giro "giro inesperado" en 130x. La mayoría esperando un estirón por encima de los 131x, y se ha soltado papel sin miramientos y con buenos datos. Jugada 10.
> Objetivo de 1300 SP tocado, así que se buscan nuevas metas.
> Ojo a un cierre por encima de 1287 (y no culpen a ningún POMO) serían toma de posiciones de manos fuertes, para una nueva subida sin gacelillas hasta los 1320.
> 
> ...





> K.I.S.S.



¿Keep It Simple Stupid?


----------



## tarrito (29 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Keep It Simple Stupid?



Ké (h) istriónicos sois shurmanos ¿? 
::


----------



## pollastre (29 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> EDITO: Pollastre cabronazo tiene usted en evidente estado de abandono a su cabaña gaceril, le voy a denunciar a la protectora de animales, a las feminazis, a grepeace y a la asociacion protectora de gacelas desamparadas  , ponga su niña a trabajar por e bien de la comunidad so egoista, que la niña es de todos no solo suya, reclamo mi derecho paternal por afinidad y adopcion , parece usted una divorciada que impide a su ex visitar a sus hijos :




Pfuá... pero mire que puede Ud. ladrar barbaridades en tan sólo unos pocos segundos ::

Voy a tener que componerle otra oda.... tal vez... si hubiera suficiente demanda popular... eventualmente...

Le informo que este pasado Viernes estaba en la boda de un buen amigo, así que ni sé ni quiero saber qué es lo que pasó... me basta con seguir las evoluciones de la AI a través del safari del loliphone, cubata en mano ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ene 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pfuá... pero mire que puede Ud. ladrar barbaridades en tan sólo unos pocos segundos ::
> 
> Voy a tener que componerle otra oda.... tal vez... si hubiera suficiente demanda popular... eventualmente...
> 
> Le informo que este pasado Viernes estaba en la boda de un buen amigo, así que ni sé ni quiero saber qué es lo que pasó... me basta con seguir las evoluciones de la AI a través del safari del loliphone, cubata en mano ::



Ni bodas ni gaitas hoyga 

Tiene usted una nutrida manada de gacelas a las que dirigir a las extensas praderas de Plusva evitando que los leoncios las devoren en su migracion :no:

Menos mal que estaba el capitan Zuloman para avisar a la manada de que ese acercamiento a los oncemiles era una trampa 
¿ no vio como market el leoncio se fue con el rabo entre las piernas viendo como las gacelas foriles huian ?

Como macho alfa asuma usted sus obligaciones y nada de bodas ni cubatas en dias de bolsa ::


----------



## atman (30 Ene 2011)

Pues iba a volver mañana de mis vacaciones de Ibex y esperar a por esos 1065y mucho o incluso 1063y tantos... pero... El Tadawul perdió un 6,44% el sábado 


saudi-stock-exchange-plummets

y el cierre del Sp fué feíto... perdiendo algunos niveles...

http://stockcharts.com/def/servlet/Favorites.CServlet?obj=ID3186525&cmd=show[s158843170]&disp=P

en cierres diarios, se ve que alcanzado el tope de la subida desde los mínimos de marzo del año pasado, con el vix incapaz de romper los suelos marcados. ¿podríamos ver una bajada hasta los 1262 que son mínimos de principios de mes, previo repaso a los 1272? Ya de paso, cerraríamos algunos gaps.

editado, que es que me lío... ;b


----------



## MarketMaker (31 Ene 2011)

Que bien empieza la noche.
Atentos al arranque del Eur/Dólar y el SP rozando los1265

Que bonito se ve todo cuando se está de vacaciones


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2011)

el capitan Zuloman ya tiene preparada a su tripulacion para esos 15 dias 






[/QUOTE]

me encanta su tripulación, pero solo tiene para 13 dias.... a no ser que quiera repetir :XX:


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2011)

A los buenos días!

Parece que bajamos ligeramente de momento, pero en preapertura no he visto que vayamos a tener guanazos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ene 2011)

Alguien tragándose todo lo que le echan.

Lo que le dure la pasta porque lo del viernes del SP no parece cosa de un día y alguien ya ha echado el resto por la noche para hermosear el SP para la apertura europea.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ene 2011)

Ya hay apuestas fuertes a que los 1065x de Fran van a aguantar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ene 2011)

Más ventas y no parece que haya sido el de las apuestas fuertes de hace unos minutos, así que todavía no le ha saltado el stop, no lo sé.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ene 2011)

pillo plusvas de mis cortos en 10655 por si fran acierta en eso de los 650 

espero y veo si rebora o seguimos hacia los 500,400,300 o si nos vamos a los oncemiles :no:

EDITO: Huele mas a 500 que a oncemiles ¿no?

Langaro , tenga en cuenta que hay un dia de ida y otro de vuelta en el que el capitan zuloman debe navegar y descansar.....de ahi que sean 13 jejejje


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2011)

Ha roto los 650.... Hasta donde caerá???


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ene 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Ha roto los 650.... Hasta donde caerá???



No ha roto nada, se ha frenado en los 30......yo hasta que no vea perder esos 600 quietecito 

Cuidadin con los cortos eh, que cuando haya giro no habra prisioneros.......puede ser hoy......mañana.....o como muy tarde cuando merkel coja la marioneta de ZP y le haga decir publicamente los recortes....de ahi no pasa la cosa.

Asi que si se ponen cortos que sea con stops.

Largo en 615 igual cae mas pero no creo que mucho mas hoy ,glup,glup,glup


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ene 2011)

Pues siguen apostando a que no baja, más compras.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues siguen apostando a que no baja, más compras.



El mínimo de volumen de hoy lo han hecho en 10630, desde ahí ya no están vendiendo más, al menos de momento.


----------



## atman (31 Ene 2011)

El tadawul sigue en picado... ojito...
El DAX parece hacer soporte, pero el Footsie sigue cayendo con claridad


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ene 2011)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues siguen apostando a que no baja, más compras.



Eso me parecio a mi....de ahi que haya corrido el riesgo de ponerme largo en 615........veamos si ese leoncio tiene "peito" ( pecho en Gallego, dicese de quien tiene pasta para aguantar ) para subir esto o si se lo comen con patatas y me saltan el stop 

Si rompemos el 670 con fuerza puede ser que Fran tenga razon y "solo" se haya equivocado en 50 pipos y yo en 100......fijense que casi prefiero haberme equivocado para hoy jejjejej

Mis pusvas en un momento clave, dedito preparado....pero quitecito de momento.

Diria que el leoncio va a dar el zarpazo en breve hoygan, cuidadin y stops.


Yo me voy dejando ordenes de stop por abajo y de cierre por arriba......veamos que me encuentro cuando vuelva.

Tengan cuidado ahi fuera.

No me dieron tiempo a irme jejjejjee, cerrados largos en 700 , otro dia dibujando el grafico del ibex anticipadamente jajajajajjaj


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ene 2011)

Se están dejando la vida para mostrar fortaleza, la verdad.


----------



## atman (31 Ene 2011)

Buen carrerón parriba se pega Bombay al cierre...

perdón, al cierre nada, que me lío y le falta una hora.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ene 2011)

Que bonito!!! ya esta el ibex en verde de nuevo, como no!. El san esta peponizandose por momentos. Me parto la polla con este pais.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2011)

zuloman, aguantamos hasta los 11.000???


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que bonito!!! ya esta el ibex en verde de nuevo, como no!. El san esta peponizandose por momentos. Me parto la polla con este pais.



¿No te has enterado? el verde es el nuevo rojo.


----------



## Claca (31 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que bonito!!! ya esta el ibex en verde de nuevo, como no!. El san esta peponizandose por momentos. Me parto la polla con este pais.



La cosa está en que tanto el SAN, como el BBVA y TEF ya han marcado una zona muy clara de máximos y ahora son los valores pequeños los que tiran del carro. Cuando esto sucede, normalmente significa que el IBEX no irá muy lejos, lo cual no quiere decir que no pueda superar los 11.000 en este caso, pero sí es una señal de agotamiento en el índice, que coincide además con esta resistencia tan puñetera:



















Estas próximas semanas hay que verlas en perspectiva, creo yo. De momento lo mercados europeos atacan resistencias con poco éxito. Paciencia y sobre todo prestar mucha atención al gráfico ignorando las noticias, que nos deleitarán con unas cuantas durante estos días.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ene 2011)

¿No hay ni un duro?. No hay problema...

Rato anuncia que el SIP de Caja Madrid saldrá a bolsa este mismo año - 2785706 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ene 2011)

Se ha oido el bombazo?? desde aqui si.


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2011)

Alguien usa el broker de Bankinter ?, no les deja meter operaciones ?

_- Servicio temporalmente inaplicable, etc._

Se puede consultar pero no comprar o vender. Le ocurre lo mismo -a quien sea que trabaje via el broker de Bankinter ?-


----------



## especulador financiero (31 Ene 2011)

ya están aquí los 11.000... :baba:


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2011)

Qué hará el Ibex ?, "cruza el río" y sigue o se detiene y hace triple techo ?


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ene 2011)

10900 tocados a ver que pasa ahora.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ene 2011)

Otro pepinazo mas, hoy toca brindar por el ipc. 

Como veis la tarde?? cada vez que pasa un poco de los 900 como que le pega gatillazo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2011)

hoy no me puedo quejar, haciendo caso a zuloman me he sacado un 2.5% de beneficio en un dia..... ahora fuera y esperando a lo que diga mi capitan zuloman.

Te hago el mismo ruego que tu le haces a pollastre... que hacemos ahora????


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2011)

Gracias al cielo ha vuelto a la normalidad el broker de Bankinter y pude liquidar los SAN comprados mucho más abajo 

Mr. Botín... I love you !! 

Ahora a esperar que la situación en Egipto marque su rumbo (creo que entramos en zona de definiciones peligrosas en varios sentidos) y, una vez la bolsa haya asumido los impactos de este hecho político de incidencia global, compraré nuevamente abajo y me sentaré junto a Zulo en su yate a esperar las épocas de leche y miel a las que el Reino está predestinado por gracias divina.


----------



## d-signer (31 Ene 2011)

Buena venta Nico!

Parece que San va cerrar en 9 o menos, despues de haber tocado 9,149
Parece tambien que el IBEX hace triple techo. 

Momento pues importante estas semanas para ver hacia donde vamos.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Andele, andele! arriba, arriba, arriba!


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2011)

Salí a 9,12 con chuletón, oreja y rabo ! (entré en el exacto momento de que se confirmó el giro para no correr riesgos) 

Esta semana con SAN estoy hecho un Zulomán en sus mejores momentos ! 

Crisis en Egipto, bajada en las bolsas mundiales y a recomprar en 8,40 el viernes 


*(*) Nota:* Todo esto es un chiste, hace mucho que aprendí a ser humilde en la bolsa.


----------



## buitreman (31 Ene 2011)

Ya se que probablemente no es éste el hilo más indicado para preguntar, ¿pero como veis el oro para ponerse corto a medio plazo? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2011)

*Buitreman:*

Por AT o por FUNDAMENTALES ?

De ser el segundo caso, qué piensas que ocurrirá en Egipto ?

Personalmente no me pondría corto en el oro hasta que no quede en claro qué pasa en allí... si esto degenera en una matanza o en un caos institucional mucho me temo que oro, plata y petróleo darán un salto a la estratófera.

Ahora... si eres chartista está bueno para cortos.

Tú elige.


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2011)

Poca participación en el hilo en el día de la fecha -justo hoy que me quedo a gran parte de la rueda-.

Puedo insultar a Zuloman para ir "calentando" el ambiente ?


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2011)

HOMBRE.... insultar a zuloman... que por lo menos acierto con lo que dice y hasta gano algo......


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ene 2011)

Volvemos otra vez a la escalada-escaldada . El euro esta que se sale de nuevo. 

Para que comentar nada si es todos los dias lo mismo. Para un dia que se pega tortazo el esepe estoy fuera.


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ene 2011)

Vaya mascletá. Normal que no haya participacion en el hilo con esta monotonia del ibex. Todos los dias haciendo el mamon.

Vamos a por los 100 pavos en el brent.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2011)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya mascletá. Normal que no haya participacion en el hilo con esta monotonia del ibex. Todos los dias haciendo el mamon.
> 
> Vamos a por los 100 pavos en el brent.



Espero que no sufras del hígado por estas subidas porque sino este año vas a terminar en el hospital


----------



## rosonero (31 Ene 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos.

USA subiendo mientras Stoxx, DAX e Ibex no se mueven :

Pd. último día con el post a mi nombre :S


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Espero que no sufras del hígado por estas subidas porque sino este año vas a terminar en el hospital



Para nada, sufro viendo lo que veo en la calle y viendo a la vez el teatro de la bolsa y materias primas.

Que suba o baje me la sopla, me jode lo anteriormente dicho y que la gente que no ve mas alla de la nariz vea como el ibex celebra el pensionazo y los recortes y aplaudan con las orejas.

He dicho.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2011)

alguien sse va a quedar corto para mañana?????? por favor respuesta antes del cierre


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sse va a quedar corto para mañana?????? por favor respuesta antes del cierre



Mañana es día 1, yo no le recomendaría a nadie quedarse corto, aunque después de la subida de hoy no espero tanta para mañana.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana es día 1, yo no le recomendaría a nadie quedarse corto, aunque después de la subida de hoy no espero tanta para mañana.



no me entró la orden por 1 centesima.... gracias de todas formas, veremos que se hace mañana a primera hora....


----------



## rafaxl (31 Ene 2011)

Tocados los 100 dolares en el brent.

BRENT CRUDE FUTR (USD/bbl.) 100.000 0.580 0.58% 11:32

Welcome back 2008.


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2011)

A partir de mañana no podré poner el volumen de los leoncios al cierre, tendrá que ser algo más tarde porque estaré ocupado a esa hora durante las dos próximas semanas, lo siento mucho.

En fin, vamos al lío:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy han empezado el día vendiendo con fuerza, pero hacia las 10 se han cansado de vender y han empezado a comprar, aunque no demasiado al principio, pero luego han empezado metiendo algunas órdenes grandes de compra, un poco aisladas. A las 14:30 han empezado a vender pero también a comprar, no estaba muy claro que hacían pero el saldo iba subiendo a favor de las ventas poco a poco, a las 17:00 han colocado un paquetón de unos 320 contratos a la venta y otro de 151 contratos también a la venta tres minutos después, pero no han hecho más operaciones en lo que quedaba de sesión.

En subasta la batalla entre compras y ventas ha quedado con saldo vendedor por no mucho.

En resumen parece que esperan gap bajista para mañana. Escaman las ventas de última hora tan fuertes, no parece que tengan mucha confianza en lo que ocurrirá mañana o temen que el jolgorio norteafricano les pueda fastidiar algo y no quieren quedarse abiertos.


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2011)

Se fue Zuloman, se va Mulder, LCASC quedó herido, Pecata se dedica a los ositos de peluche, Claca se jubila la semana que viene, a lángaro se lo está por comer un tiburón (ver avatar) y, al final, creo que vamos a quedar rafaxl -insultando a mares - y yo.

Bueno, tendré que sostener la tienda o nos cierran el hilo y nos pasan a La Guardería !


----------



## aksarben (31 Ene 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Se fue Zuloman, se va Mulder, LCASC quedó herido, Pecata se dedica a los ositos de peluche, Claca se jubila la semana que viene, a lángaro se lo está por comer un tiburón (ver avatar) y, al final, creo que vamos a quedar rafaxl -insultando a mares - y yo.
> 
> Bueno, tendré que sostener la tienda o nos cierran el hilo y nos pasan a La Guardería !



Y ya ni tonuel puede certificar como el Botas manda. Esto es un sindios...


----------



## qpvlde (31 Ene 2011)

Es el principio del fin...: salvo que san guano lo remedie :XX:


----------



## debianita (31 Ene 2011)

Cuando guaneé verás usted Nico, entre bombillos y la euforia del dinero rápido hundiremos el server a calopez... aunque me parece que el server se hunde solo. Esos usanos ... el esepe parecia que queria meter una buena correción ... en fin .. más papel Bernie que hay que subir el esepe hasta los 17k


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ene 2011)

Buenas tardes. No se desanimen, ya saben que en cuanto esto caiga 200 puntos empiezan a aparecer forero "prodoquier".

Volvemos a lo que dije el Viernes. Retroceso a zona de 106xx (un poco más profundo de lo esperado, aunque no está mal con un fin de semana por medio de antelación y sin seguir el IBEX)
El SP vuelvo a lo que dije el otro día. El cierre importante en la zona de 1287, donde puede empezar a entrar de nuevo dinero, con objetivo 1320.
Ojo con los pull back, que los habrá y su volumen, los indicadores están tensos como cuerdas de violín y pueden saltar en cualquier momento.


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ene 2011)

Vamos al SP. entramos en última media hora.
Voy a comentar lo que me gustaría que hiciera. Esto no es como el Chicharribex, esto es serio y más complicado.


1283,25- Rebote y buscamos los 1287


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ene 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zuloman, aguantamos hasta los 11.000???





LÁNGARO dijo:


> hoy no me puedo quejar, haciendo caso a zuloman me he sacado un 2.5% de beneficio en un dia..... ahora fuera y esperando a lo que diga mi capitan zuloman.
> 
> Te hago el mismo ruego que tu le haces a pollastre... que hacemos ahora????



Dios mio!!! :8: :8: pense que era el mas loco de este hilo, pero ya veo que hay uno peor !!! me hace caso y me tiene como referente!!! :8: que san pollastre le asista amigo 

Bueno, perdonad mi ausencia repentina... tras cerrar largos en 700 recompre en 675 ......tan seguro estaba de que una vez rotos los 730 nos ibamos disparados que ni siquiera puse stop y me fui.....puse una orden de cierre de esas que jamas se cumplen en 895.....y cual no sera mi sorpresa ahora que acabo de llegar que !!! he cerrado largos en 895 :XX: !!!

Vaya pipotazos que le he pegado hoy :no: , lo malo es que no pude hacer nada mas, por que si estoy delante de la pantalla le meto cortos con todo lo gordo en los 900 .



Nico dijo:


> Poca participación en el hilo en el día de la fecha -justo hoy que me quedo a gran parte de la rueda-.
> 
> Puedo insultar a Zuloman para ir "calentando" el ambiente ?





Nico dijo:


> Se fue Zuloman, se va Mulder, LCASC quedó herido, Pecata se dedica a los ositos de peluche, Claca se jubila la semana que viene, a lángaro se lo está por comer un tiburón (ver avatar) y, al final, creo que vamos a quedar rafaxl -insultando a mares - y yo.
> 
> Bueno, tendré que sostener la tienda o nos cierran el hilo y nos pasan a La Guardería !



Hoyga Nico, de insultar nada eh :no: , puede usted meterse conmigo pero intente hacerlo como pollastrin, con gracejo y chascarrillo 

Bueno, al turron, el recorte que esperabamos Fran y yo quedo 50 pipos por abajo de lo estimado por Fran ( fui bastante cauto teniendo en cuenta su opinion  ) y 100 pipos de donde me hubiera gustado a mi que llegara, como poco.

Por lo tanto, no tengo nada claro que puede pasar.....intuyo que deberiamos tocar esos 400 o 300 antes de romper al alza los 900 y los 11200 posteriormente......pero como no hizo lo que esperaba ( thanks again Fran ) pues tendre que esperar y ver.

Dado que estoy en liquidez me permito el lujo de esperar y ver.........

....¿ y tu Fran que opinas ? ¿sigues pensando que ya hemos visto los recortes que teniamos que ver ?

Sinceramente, ni puta idea hoygan ::


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ene 2011)

Para mañana tengo una hoja de ruta más o menos definida, pero quedan mucha tela que cortar hasta la apertura del IBEX.
Personalmente me hubiera quedado hoy al cierre en liquidez, esperando cierre USA, donde le he dicho.
Mañana es un día para estar atento desde el primer minuto y en en 10834 aprox. decidir (No es nivel señalado, simplemente en los últimos minutos de sesión he visto movimientos es esa zona)


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ene 2011)

Por cierto, desde que dije lo del SP va cumpliendo..!Que bueno soy!::

Si cierra por encima de 1287 me doy un homenaje esta noche.

P.D. QUE EMOCION. Tira afloja...se está moviendo el personal ahora mismo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Para mañana tengo una hoja de ruta más o menos definida, pero quedan mucha tela que cortar hasta la apertura del IBEX.
> Personalmente me hubiera quedado hoy al cierre en liquidez, esperando cierre USA, donde le he dicho.
> Mañana es un día para estar atento desde el primer minuto y en en 10834 aprox. decidir (No es nivel señalado, simplemente en los últimos minutos de sesión he visto movimientos es esa zona)



Me parece que su sp no le va a dar muchas pistas  , me temo que se lo van a dejar entre el 84 y el 87 :no:

Lo de decidir en los 834 debe ser una broma ¿no?  , o da por supuesto que no habra gap a la baja , en cuyo caso si que tendremos ocasion de decidir algo .

Si, si, ya se que parece que no habra ese gap a la baja pero es usted un poco aventurado dandolo por supuesto con la de cosas "fundamentales" que tenemos encima de la mesa .

Bueno, veo que si cerraramos el sp por encima del 87, que me temo que no, apuesta usted por irnos a buscar esos oncemiles doscientos like minimun


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Me parece que su sp no le va a dar muchas pistas  , me temo que se lo van a dejar entre el 84 y el 87 :no:
> 
> Lo de decidir en los 834 debe ser una broma ¿no?  , o da por supuesto que no habra gap a la baja , en cuyo caso si que tendremos ocasion de decidir algo .
> 
> ...



Para ser claro. PERO ANTES UNA MATIZACIóN MUY IMPORTANTE. Este gráfico cambia continuamente y se actualiza pero ahora mismo dice:

Gráfico de comportamiento del Ibex mañana:

Apertura arriba con zona de negociación en 10834 y luego bajada. 

Desde luego esto no se lo digo a las 8.45 porque lo clava a un 85%.


Si cierra por debajo de lo que he dicho, esto va a empezar a recalcular. De momento está con cierre por encima de 1287


----------



## Fran200 (31 Ene 2011)

Bueno señores, suerte.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Ene 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Para ser claro. PERO ANTES UNA MATIZACIóN MUY IMPORTANTE. Este gráfico cambia continuamente y se actualiza pero ahora mismo dice:
> 
> Gráfico de comportamiento del Ibex mañana:
> 
> ...



Empiece a recalcular  86..ya dije que entre 84 y 87 

¡ no pensaria que le iban a dejar el trabajo hecho para mañana ! ¿no ? :no:

Ya veo que mañana vamos a tener que hilar muy fino, Langaro, no sea loco y no me haga mucho caso..........si me lo hace y le sale bien, me alegro mucho......y si le sale mal ya sabe que el maestro armero estara encantado de atender sus reclamaciones.

A las guenas noches.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga Nico, de insultar nada eh :no: , puede usted meterse conmigo pero intente hacerlo como pollastrin, con gracejo y chascarrillo




Ya sabe que yo siempre lo hago con hondonadas de cariño... disfruto con sus zuleuforias y sufro en silencio con sus zulamentos :rolleye:



zuloman dijo:


> Bueno, al turron, *el recorte que esperabamos Fran y yo *



Impagable... veo que Ud. no necesita de notarios ni firmas para constituirse en sociedad con cualquiera, en un abrir y cerrar de ojos ::

No he podido evitar imaginármelos a los dos, Fran200 y Ud., copa de ponche Caballero en mano y apurando el late evening en un típico pub USA, comentando el ceirre del SP mientras pellizcan a las camareras que pasan con las tazas de café a su lado :XX::XX:


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Se fue Zuloman, se va Mulder, LCASC quedó herido, Pecata se dedica a los ositos de peluche, Claca se jubila la semana que viene, a lángaro se lo está por comer un tiburón (ver avatar) y, al final, creo que vamos a quedar rafaxl -insultando a mares - y yo.
> 
> Bueno, tendré que sostener la tienda o nos cierran el hilo y nos pasan a La Guardería !



Ni de coña, Calopez sabe que somos el lobby con más fuerza del foro, bueno, el segundo, nadie puede competir con la frustración acumulada del 97% de nuncafollistas que hay entre los usuarios registrados.

Venga, para que no sea dicho, dejo un par de gráficos:

En horario, de cerca:







En perspectiva, que es lo interesante:







En primer lugar, señalo en amarillo la zona de resistencia que nos ha frenado desde Agosto. Esta resistencia arruinó la fiesta en el 98, y desde entonces ha servido de soporte y resistencia con probada eficacia:







La última vez que se rompió con claridad, fue en agosto de 2009, aunque es normal considerando la inercia alcista que llevaba el índice desde que hiciera mínimos en el más completo pánico financiero. Con esta llevaremos tres semanas anclados en la resistencia. Viendo el gráfico en perspectiva, comprobaremos que en las anteriores ocasiones que se ha traspasado la línea de forma sucia y sin fuerza, los máximos no quedaron muy lejos ni en la cotización, ni en el tiempo.

Ahora, volviendo al primer gráfico y comparándolo con el segundo, vemos un canal alcista confirmado con dos toques arriba y tres abajo, y, lo que es más interesante, con una tradición clarísima de mangonear el precio a su antojo. Entre mayo y junio ayudó a reestructurar el precio al alza conteniendo la oleada de ventas en fase de pánico, y en el mes de noviembre su pérdida supuso una caída inmediata de casi un 10%. Es importante, como Tonuel.

Ahora bien, tal y como dije al cierre del viernes, todavía no se ha perforado ningún soporte y no tenemos, por lo tanto, ningún giro a la vista, de modo que no sería de extrañar que el IBEX siguiera subiendo, extremando el dolor para aquellos que buscan cortos a la desesperada. No obstante, si tenemos en cuenta la zona de máximos que están marcando los tres mosqueteros y haciendo caso a la sabiduría que arroja el gráfico histórico del índice, lo lógico es considerar que con el ímpetu actual no llegaremos demasiado lejos. Sea lo que sea que nos digan las noticias, nosotros pendientes del gráfico ;-)

En resumen, mientras el precio respete el canal, se puede estar dentro, pero sin demasiadas expectativas. Si se perfora con lucha, se podría dar hasta los 10.530 de margen de gracia, pero no más, porque para entonces sí tendríamos con mucha probabilidad un escenario de caídas a la vista. Por arriba resulta más difícil acotar, porque realmente cada pasito supone un esfuerzo enorme, pero la primera resistencia importante estaría sobre los 11.089, luego ya los 11.200 de Fran200.

PD: Los euromillones siguen sin tocar. De jubilación, lamentablemente, nada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya sabe que yo siempre lo hago con hondonadas de cariño... disfruto con sus zuleuforias y sufro en silencio con sus zulamentos :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerde que el capitan Zuloman no bebe  , me paso algo parecido a Obelix, ya me bebi todo lo que me tenia que beber en mi epoca universitaria :no:

Y hoyga pollastrin, participe mas en el foro hombre de Dios ¿ no ve el desatre al que nos evecinamos ? ya hay un chalado ( Langaro ) que hace lo que yo digo ¿ que quiere ? ¿que acaben todos los queridos conforeros del hilo en caritas ?

No ha sido ni 1 ni 2 ni 3 las veces que evita usted un suicidio financiero del capitan Zuloman, cuando el TT funciona hay pusvas en abundancia ......pero cuando falla : LA RUINA RAMON ::

Venga al tajo, que hoy vamos a tener ocasion de comprobar si esos oncemiles son de hierro o si nos vamos a los 11200 del tiron, mucho ojo con los giros inesperados, que nadie salte sin red ( stops ) .

Pollastre en momentos como estos, tan decisivos, las predicciones de su niña son FUNDAMENTALES , estirese y guie a la manada hoy.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

como viene el ibex? gap a la baja o al alza???? y luego que hará?


----------



## d-signer (1 Feb 2011)

Parece que vienen pepones en preapertura, aunque con el juego que se traen estos ulttimos días cualquiera sabe como acabamos.


----------



## qpvlde (1 Feb 2011)

Hoy ya es febrero...:

zuloman, por favor lidere un nuevo hilo que conduzca a todos por la senda, a veces dura e inhóspita del TT...


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2011)

Largo me lo fiáis... ¿guiar a la manada, yo? Me arroga Ud. unas prerrogativas que exceden con mucho mis competencias y habilidades.

Para que no se queje demasiado intentaré sacarle algunos valores ahora en un momento, pero ya sabe... hágales sólo el caso justito, nada más ::




zuloman dijo:


> Y hoyga pollastrin, participe mas en el foro hombre de Dios ¿ no ve el desatre al que nos evecinamos ? ya hay un chalado ( Langaro ) que hace lo que yo digo ¿ que quiere ? ¿que acaben todos los queridos conforeros del hilo en caritas ?
> 
> No ha sido ni 1 ni 2 ni 3 las veces que evita usted un suicidio financiero del capitan Zuloman, cuando el TT funciona hay pusvas en abundancia ......pero cuando falla : LA RUINA RAMON ::
> 
> ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

si vienen pepones habrá que ponerse corto a los 5 minutos.
Zuloman tus max y min????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como viene el ibex? gap a la baja o al alza???? y luego que hará?



gap al alza , si tiene largos abiertos este atento pero deje que suban con un stop......si esta en liquidez espere confirmacion y huya si perdemos los 800 ( 834 segun Fran pero hay que dar un margen para falsas roturas que los leoncios son muy pillines , yo pondria stop en 10765 ....claro que depende de las perdidas que quiera/pueda asumir ).

Yo apostaria por una sesion exactamente al reves de la de ayer, gap al alza, subidas y giro, pero no lo tengo nada claro.

Pollastre podria aclaranos muchas cosas :fiufiu::baba:

UPS, veo posis en el entorno de los 900 f , no he dicho nada, muy atentos y TT en estado puro salvo que pollastre hable.


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> muy atentos y TT en estado puro salvo que pollastre hable.



Claro hombre, si yo hablo el mercado va y se para... entre separar las aguas del Mar Rojo y que el mercado me obedezca, no sé qué milagro es más inverosímil.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

estoy en liquidez, pero con una orden puesta, no digo en que dirección para que no me lean, jejejejejeje


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> si vienen pepones habrá que ponerse corto a los 5 minutos.
> Zuloman tus max y min????



Cuidadin que vienen MUY pepones, puede haber rotura de resistencias e irnos al cielo, espere a ver que pasa o pongase largo si ve que abierta la sesion tira parriba, cortos muy peigrosos hasta que no se vea el techo claramente.

corto en 900 acojonado y con stop


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Claro hombre, si yo hablo el mercado va y se para... entre separar las aguas del Mar Rojo y que el mercado me obedezca, no sé qué milagro es más inverosímil.



claramente, que el mercado le obedezca....
perdón, este es el mas verosimil


----------



## gabacho (1 Feb 2011)

¿Nadie va a abrir el hilo de febrero? :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

Cerrados cortos en 950, 50 pipotones pal coleto y largo hoygan 

jugando con fuego :no:

fuera argos en 70 


a ver que hago cuando toquemos ese 830 o superemos el 900


----------



## d-signer (1 Feb 2011)

Corto en SAN 9.05, con stop cercano.


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2011)

Spoiler



Techo y niveles relevantes para ibex35:

10976
10993
11032


Por abajo:

10780
10740


Usar con las debidas cautelas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es usted un padre para mi Pollastre


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2011)

a ver si se mueve el mercado a esos niveles y creeré mas en usted que en todos los arcangeles.... (la verdad es que ya lo hago)


----------



## Catacrack (1 Feb 2011)

Ya han abierto nuevo hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...5-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-febrero-2011-a.html


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Feb 2011)

renta4 roto 

no se puede operar y no se sabe cuando podran ::::::

tiene cojones la cosa 

a fin coño, largo en 830 , hay mas que ganar que perder segun pollastre¨s predictor, Palabra de Dios, te alabamos señor

Bueno, me voy, dejo stop muy holgado y orden de cierre muy arriba.....a ver que me encuentro al volver.....espero que el primer techo pollastrico y mis plusvas


----------



## racional (26 Feb 2011)

proxima parada 9400


----------

